# Dan94's Progress Diary



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey there! 

Pretty new on the forum, so I'll start with a little intro. :thumb:

*Introduction*

I am 19 years old (8th March 1994), I weigh around 168lb (12 stone/76KG) and im 5"7½. I first started taking an interest into lifting and watching videos on YouTube at the age of 14/15. My goal was to become more fit and to 'tone up' and define my muscles so I feel confident about my body, for example when I take my top off at the beach or in the pool.. This was before I absorbed all the information about nutrition and proper routines etc. I've never worked out at a gym before, as I used to workout at home for a few years, inconsistently and slightly naive as mentioned earlier, before I started working out at my Grandads house (Feb 2013) where he has a spare room which has been turned into a mini gym so to speak with a dumbell set, barbell set and a bench.

Also, a random fact about me.. I used to do a Korean Martial Arts called "Kuk Sool Won" which I reached Black Belt in, which I am extremely proud of! 

From Feb till now, I was pretty much just lifting weights 2/3 times a week (FBW) and trying to eat loads of protein. Now, starting Jan 2nd, I'm going on my first cut, to get ready for Summer.

My TDEE calorie wise is 2600, so I'm going to aim for 2000 calories a day, to try lose 1lb fat per week in a slow cut fashion.

I've also put together a new workout routine as follows, switching it up from a 2/3 FBW per week, to a 3 day split. Tell me what you think.

*Monday - Shoulders, Legs and Abs*

5 x Squats

3 x Shoulder Press

3 x Dumbell Rear Delt Rows

3 x Weighted Calf Raises

3 x Weighted Crunches

*Thursday - Back and Biceps*

5 x Pull Ups

3 x Barbell Bent Over Rows

3 x Dumbell Rows

3 x Alternative Dumbell Curl

3 x Preacher Curl

*Saturday - Chest and Triceps*

5 x Bench Press

3 x Incline Dumbell Press

3 x Dumbell Flyes

3 x Tricep Extensions

3 x Tricep Dips

EDIT - Starting Stronglifts 5x5 instead! See here. http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

I still need to get the pull up bar and the more safer bench for squatting (looking at this one here.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003UU66M8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=5336432705-21), then it'll be all systems go on the new routine. 

Anyway, thanks for reading,.. and any feedback, advice or support is greatly appreciated! :beer:

Ref

Calories P17

New Workout P26

Running P87


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

All the best mate in your goals :thumb:

I'll leave the critique to others.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers fella


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just had home made tuna and low fat cheese melt, so so nice!

low calories and high in protein


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Just had home made tuna and low fat cheese melt, so so nice!
> 
> low calories and high in protein


That's now made me feel hungry, couple of pies in oven and pint of milk, for optimal calories


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've also been using Almond milk for my shakes. Can't taste the difference obviously because of the other added things in it, but so much less calories. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

More, more, not less, less :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Im cutting so less is more


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lost 2lb since Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

New spotter rack ordered, should be here between Friday and Tuesday. Will start 5x5 when that arrives.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck mate. Seem to have a decent plan set out and not rushing your cut. Will keep checking in  .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Good luck mate. Seem to have a decent plan set out and not rushing your cut. Will keep checking in  .


Cheers mate 

Yeah I put on quite a bit of fat over the Christmas/New Year period, so wanna get down to around 10 half stone/11 stone with minimal muscle loss... currently 12 half stone. So to lose 1 half stone/2 stone that'll take 21/28 weeks roughly which is around a 5/6 month cut :laugh: So should be getting there for the Summer 

Never cut before, nor had a body I'm proud of, so I'm really looking forward to hopefully be able to take my top off at the beach/pools and feel confident... thats the aim anyway! :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Spotter rack has been dispatched, oh yeeeah. Picking up a total of 30kg of weights tomorrow night too ready for the new program.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to hear!

Any reason you're going for a home set up rather than a local gym?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Any reason you're going for a home set up rather than a local gym?


Always had the kit at home since I was about 13 tbh mate, then my Nanny and Grandad have a spare room up theres so I just use that 3 times a week now. There whenever I want it, cheaper, more relaxed and independent etc.. its just nice, I prefer working out at a home. 

Anyway, new kit come today! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003UU66M8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=5336432705-21

Really chuffed considering it wasn't supposed to be here until Friday - Tuesday!

Also picked up 30KG of weights for £35 today, and also sold my old less quality squat stands for £25... well... ended up straight swapping for 25KG worth of weights.. and there's literally no weights around this area (Norfolk) on Gumtree or anything, so they're like gold dust. Should keep me going for a while yet!

Final workout today of my old routine,... *5x5 Stronglifts starts SATURDAY!*


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

About to do my first Muscle Food order tonight, just looking at some of the nutritional values... @MuscleFood, does the nutrition values for chicken count as they come (fresh) or when they're cooked? Same question with pasta too please.

Don't wanna go weigh pasta after cooking thinking its 50g serving worth of calories and ends up being 200g because the 50g was BEFORE it was cooked, if that makes sense 

Thanks!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

First order with @MuscleFood

2 x Chicken Protein Crisps - 21g Protein

2 x Sour Cream Protein Crisps - 20g Protein

2KG Chicken Breast Fillets

400g Norfolk Turkey Breast Mince

10 x 77g Double Chocolate Cookies - 40g Protein

5 x 50g Just Beef Snack

3 x 400g High Protein Pasta - Dr Zaks

10 x 6-7 oz Great British Hache Steaks

60 tablet Super Green Tea™ Tablets

£94 :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did Workout A of Stronglifts today, my legs are like jelly lol didnt even use that much weight because Ive never done weighted squats so legs not used to it. Each set obviously 5 reps.

*Squats *

WARM UP 2 x bar (7.25KG)

3 x 27.25KG

2 x 32.25KG

*Bench Press*

WARM UP 1 x bar

1 x 42.25KG

4 x 52.25KG

*Rows*

WARM UP 2 x 20KG

2 x 32.25KG

3 x 34.75KG

Rows and Squats are new to me so still getting used to the form and movement hence the lesser weight.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> About to do my first Muscle Food order tonight, just looking at some of the nutritional values... @MuscleFood, does the nutrition values for chicken count as they come (fresh) or when they're cooked? Same question with pasta too please.
> 
> Don't wanna go weigh pasta after cooking thinking its 50g serving worth of calories and ends up being 200g because the 50g was BEFORE it was cooked, if that makes sense
> 
> Thanks!


Nutritionals once cooked


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> First order with @MuscleFood
> 
> 2 x Chicken Protein Crisps - 21g Protein
> 
> ...


Thanks for the order mate, you are going to love the hache steaks and cookies especially! Mad love for these so far


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Thanks for the order mate, you are going to love the hache steaks and cookies especially! Mad love for these so far


I had a sample cookie last week, was delicious 

Me and my Dad liked the look of those steaks, and for the price, it must be worth a try! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Nutritionals once cooked


Including the pasta? I know some places do it dry basis and others when cooked :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Workout B today.

Legs are slightly better today, will probs stick to same weight as last time and just grim and bare it, or possibly lower the weight slightly if its too much

Looking forward to Shoulder Press though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Squat*

5x5 32.25KG

*Shoulder Press*

5x5 ~ 27.25KG

*Deadlift*

1x5 ~ 47.25KG

Squats were tough after still having DOMS from Saturday's workout, but got through it... in agony :laugh:

Deadlifts felt good considering first time doing them


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi @Ginger Ben

Just had a look at the Diet Whey Isolate packet and it doesn't say anything about being packed with BCAA's/Amino Acids or Glutamine, like most other protein powers? The free Whey Concentrate 80 packet does though.

Also the bedtime fuel doesn't contain Casein, which I thought was the only slow absorbing protein?

Cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Did Workout A of Stronglifts today, my legs are like jelly lol didnt even use that much weight because Ive never done weighted squats so legs not used to it. Each set obviously 5 reps.
> 
> *Squats *
> 
> ...


Squats increased to 34.75KG

Bench to 54.75KG

Rows to 37.25KG

All 2.5KG increase like recommended on the program. 

Thinking of getting some creatine monohydrate too, but not sure yet.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Hi @Ginger Ben
> 
> Just had a look at the Diet Whey Isolate packet and it doesn't say anything about being packed with BCAA's/Amino Acids or Glutamine, like most other protein powers? The free Whey Concentrate 80 packet does though.
> 
> ...


HI mate,

The bedtime fuel contains 50% milk protein which is a slow digesting protein but makes a smoother shake than casein which can be a bit gritty in my experience.

Protein is basically made of amino acids so don't worry about that, it is full of everything you need and because it's an isolate is contains less stuff you don't need like carbs/fats


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> HI mate,
> 
> The bedtime fuel contains 50% milk protein which is a slow digesting protein but makes a smoother shake than casein which can be a bit gritty in my experience.
> 
> Protein is basically made of amino acids so don't worry about that, it is full of everything you need and because it's an isolate is contains less stuff you don't need like carbs/fats


cheers mate, was just curious as other whey isolates ive used before said on them "packed with BCAAS and amino acids" and stuff like that, even says that on the whey concentrate 80 one, so was just a bit sceptical and wanted to make sure :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> cheers mate, was just curious as other whey isolates ive used before said on them "packed with BCAAS and amino acids" and stuff like that, even says that on the whey concentrate 80 one, so was just a bit sceptical and wanted to make sure :thumb:


Good old marketing mate lol. They are all full of the good stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> *Squat*
> 
> 5x5 32.25KG
> 
> ...


Everything increased by 2.5KG again like supposed to.

50KG deadlifts felt great, ahhhh :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just benched slightly over my BW for the first time. Well chuffed.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got an email saying my delivery is on route, cheers MF! @MuscleFood

There won't be any charge will there?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just placed my first order with @GoNutrition

Casein

Go Whey Isolate

Protein Mousse

Creatine Monohydrate

Omega 3 capsules

Caffeine tablets

Only £59


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Accurate!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Didn't get my workout done yesterday, went out clubbing Friday night for a mates birthday and also Valentines Day, had a stinking hangover Saturday morning, felt dizzy as **** and didn't exactly think squatting and benching heavy weights for 5x5 would be a good idea hahaha!

Back to normal tomorrow though, will hit it hard.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just ordered 2 lots of 250g of SUPER GREENS from @TheProteinWorks after hearing nothing but great reviews about it! And also the fact I don't get enough fruit and veg in my diet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got me 3 x 400g protein pasta's, 10 hache steaks, and 5 x 400g turkey minces from @MuscleFood just for £38! Bargain, just before the deadline


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still continuing with the 5x5 stronglifts routine, although my bench and overhead press has stalled. loving the heavy squats and deadlifts though, but struggling with the heavy barbell rows. keep getting pain in my lower back during and after the exercise


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

On a non fitness topic... ITS MY BIRTHDAY SATURDAY!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Today -

Squat 5x5 ~ 47.25KG

OHP 5x5 ~ 32.75KG

Deadlifts 1x5 ~ 62.25KG


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Weights are going up slowly but surely mate, keep going


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Weights are going up slowly but surely mate, keep going


Yeah, aiming for 2.5KG increase every other workout. Never used to do squats or deadlifts before this Stronglifts 5x5 routine, now I love em


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah, aiming for 2.5KG increase every other workout. Never used to do squats or deadlifts before this Stronglifts 5x5 routine, now I love em


Yeah you learn to love them lol. Deads are by far my favourite exercise


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah you learn to love them lol. Deads are by far my favourite exercise


Defo! Can actually feel every part of my body working. 62.25KG today felt great, hopefully gunna try a 1 rep max soon. Hoping for a 100KG+!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Managed to get a doctors appointment on 27th March to speak to GP about my "man boob" thing and hopefully do some estrogen and blood tests or whatever, referring to this thread - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/258947-possible-high-estrogen.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tried a 1 rep max on Deadlift today for the first time. Managed 102.25KG / 225lb's  :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

With Rows giving me pain in the lower back, instead of doing Stronglifts in a structure such as-

A

Squat

BP

DL

B

Squat

SP

Rows

I decided to drop the rows and just do deadlifts every time. So now each workout will be Squat, Deadlift and then still alternating between Bench Press and Shoulder Press.

Today -

Squat - 5x5 47.25KG

SP - 5x5 36.75KG

Deadlift - 1x5 67.25KG


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, and also took advantage of @TheProteinWorks free delivery offer. Got me 1KG of Jaffa Cake whey isolate, 250g of Creapure, and also got me some choc caramel chunk protein cookies to try


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> In


Welcome mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In then out for that order placed :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> In then out for that order placed :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> In then out for that order placed :lol:


 :lol:

Tbf I often flit between GN and TPW, by far the best two companies in my experience


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.tigerfitness.com/Core-Alpha-p/corealpha.htm

If I was to take that, would I need some sort of side stuff or can I just take that on its own? I don't really have a clue :lol:

Its a natural test booster so i'd consider it :whistling:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> With Rows giving me pain in the lower back, instead of doing Stronglifts in a structure such as-
> 
> A
> 
> ...


Be careful mate. Once you build up to a heavier weight you will find deadlifting every session very taxing on your CNS. Stronglifts is set out how it is for a reason.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats on the +100kg deadlift though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Congrats on the +100kg deadlift though


Cheers man!

Was so happy when I got it, breaking that mark for the first time is always great


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Be careful mate. Once you build up to a heavier weight you will find deadlifting every session very taxing on your CNS. Stronglifts is set out how it is for a reason.


Hmm yeah, although it's only 1x5, 3 times a week.

Could try 5x5 on single arm dumbbell rows??


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Hmm yeah, although it's only 1x5, 3 times a week.
> 
> Could try 5x5 on single arm dumbbell rows??


DB Rows would work I think. Or possible bench rows as the bench would take the pressure off your lower back - http://therowingcompany.com/training/guide/grobler_one


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> DB Rows would work I think. Or possible bench rows as the bench would take the pressure off your lower back - http://therowingcompany.com/training/guide/grobler_one


You know what, that could work! I'll give that a try next time. If that fails, I'll go with the DB rows.

Cheers!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Me in too! :thumb: Get some pics up, cos youre gonna make a great transformation and we ARE going to see the difference


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Tbf I often flit between GN and TPW, by far the best two companies in my experience


I go between them all tbh. GN, TPW but love the BBW toffee muffins, Bulk Powders are pretty good too. All depends what yo're ordering. On first name terms with my DPD driver....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> http://www.tigerfitness.com/Core-Alpha-p/corealpha.htm
> 
> If I was to take that, would I need some sort of side stuff or can I just take that on its own? I don't really have a clue :lol:
> 
> Its a natural test booster so i'd consider it :whistling:


If you was to take that you would be silly lol

Over priced hype.

DAA is about £10, nice little test booster and plenty rate it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> If you was to take that you would be silly lol
> 
> Over priced hype.
> 
> DAA is about £10, nice little test booster and plenty rate it.


You ever tried it mate?

If I did do anything it'd be orally and simple stuff, not keen on the injecting and **** :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Me in too! :thumb: Get some pics up, cos youre gonna make a great transformation and we ARE going to see the difference


I have a pic of me deadlifting 102KG coming up soon.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Oh, and also took advantage of @TheProteinWorks free delivery offer. Got me 1KG of Jaffa Cake whey isolate, 250g of Creapure, and also got me some choc caramel chunk protein cookies to try


Ordered yesterday afternoon, arrived lunchtime today.

Excellent service from @TheProteinWorks as always :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> You ever tried it mate?
> 
> If I did do anything it'd be orally and simple stuff, not keen on the injecting and **** :lol:


Yes mate, used to have 5g ED when I stop gear for 18 months and kept things ticking along nicely tbh.

I can't blame you mate, it's not big and clever. It's just something that lots of us have fell upon lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, used to have 5g ED when I stop gear for 18 months and kept things ticking along nicely tbh.
> 
> I can't blame you mate, it's not big and clever. It's just something that lots of us have fell upon lol


is ED the same as that DAA stuff then? I really dont have a clue tbh 

yeah I always thought steroids = stupid. but after being on this forum for a bit I didn't realise there was so many different types and dosages etc... and realised that its not all "bad" so to speak, although i'll never be injecting **** into me :laugh:

maybe we'll have this discussion again when it comes to my bulk in autumn/winter :wink:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> is ED the same as that DAA stuff then? I really dont have a clue tbh
> 
> yeah I always thought steroids = stupid. but after being on this forum for a bit I didn't realise there was so many different types and dosages etc... and realised that its not all "bad" so to speak, although i'll never be injecting **** into me :laugh:
> 
> maybe we'll have this discussion again when it comes to my bulk in autumn/winter :wink:


Sorry mate ED is each day 

Or Erectile Disfunction in some cases PMSL

So 5g of DAA every day :beer:

Haha, you'll be on the dbol then lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate ED is each day
> 
> Or Erectile Disfunction in some cases PMSL
> 
> ...


OMG my bad, I feel like an absolute tit now :lol:

Haha 

im guessing you dont ask your doctor if you're suitable or not lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Squat, Bench and Deadlifts today. Squat increase today, up to 50KG now pretty much.

Few weeks ago I was doing 60KG bench for 5x5 but was struggling big time, proper grindy reps, almost to failure (which you're not supposed to do on 5x5 routine), so dropped it down to 50KG and working my way back up to over come the plateau.. is that the right thing to do or should I've carried on grinding out the 60KG 5x5? :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Squat, Bench and Deadlifts today. Squat increase today, up to 50KG now pretty much.
> 
> Few weeks ago I was doing 60KG bench for 5x5 but was struggling big time, proper grindy reps, almost to failure (which you're not supposed to do on 5x5 routine), so dropped it down to 50KG and working my way back up to over come the plateau.. is that the right thing to do or should I've carried on grinding out the 60KG 5x5? :laugh:


Could you have dropped 5kg instead mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Could you have dropped 5kg instead mate?


Yeah probably mate, but I heard to drop down to 80%-90% or something? I could always try 55KG today.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Id be fooked doing three big moves in one day. Have you tried the safe push pull legs Dan ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Id be fooked doing three big moves in one day. Have you tried the safe push pull legs Dan ?


Its only 5x5 though mate, and they're the only exercises done.

I have looked into it, although I'm more leaning towards a FBW 3 days a week when I finish this routine which lasts for 12 weeks minimum, which is mid-April.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Its *only* 5x5 though mate, and they're the only exercises done.
> 
> I have looked into it, although I'm more leaning towards a FBW 3 days a week when I finish this routine which lasts for 12 weeks minimum, which is mid-April.


Only?? Dude u have to FORCE change. IMO u should be working to failure constantly.

The 5x5 I used to do included overhead presses and barbell rows. Stronglifts 5x5. Which one are u following?

Now you're wishing u never invited me aren't u?? lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Listen to queenie dan


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Only?? Dude u have to FORCE change. IMO u should be working to failure constantly.
> 
> The 5x5 I used to do included overhead presses and barbell rows. Stronglifts 5x5. Which one are u following?
> 
> Now you're wishing u never invited me aren't u?? lol


No I like advice/criticism :tongue:

The routine im doing has OHP and Rows too, today is Squat BP and dead's though 

Ill go back to 60KG bench today and see what happens then  I was told if you hit a plateau try dropping to 80%-90% of that weight :mellow:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> No I like advice/criticism :tongue:
> 
> The routine im doing has OHP and Rows too, today is Squat BP and dead's though
> 
> Ill go back to 60KG bench today and see what happens then  I was told if you hit a plateau try dropping to 80%-90% of that weight :mellow:


How can you put maximal effort into those 3 exercises though? That's ridiculous. After I did two 'back in the day' I was genuinely fvcked! What's the actual routine?? What order are you doing them in?

How are you hitting a plateau? Bench 60kg x 5 then go for 62.5kg. Even if you get 2 or 3 reps, THAT is forced progress. Next week/session you WILL hit 62.5kg x 5, then next session, hit that for two sets, then three. This is how I work, and how I measure progress and consistently hit PBs.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> How can you put maximal effort into those 3 exercises though? That's ridiculous. After I did two 'back in the day' I was genuinely fvcked! What's the actual routine?? What order are you doing them in?
> 
> How are you hitting a plateau? Bench 60kg x 5 then go for 62.5kg. Even if you get 2 or 3 reps, THAT is forced progress. Next week/session you WILL hit 62.5kg x 5, then next session, hit that for two sets, then three. This is how I work, and how I measure progress and consistently hit PBs.


A

Squat

OHP

Rows

B

Squat

BP

DL

Thats the Stronglifts 5x5 im on atm. I normally add 2.5kg every other workout for that exercise.

Ill go back up to 60KG 5x5 for bench today then, hopefully I crack the 5x5


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> A
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Should be:

A:

Squat

Bench Press

Rows

B:

Squat

Overhead Press

Deadlift


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Should be:
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


I probably got it wrong, was just going by memory :laugh:

I have it wrote down somewhere what I'm doing today, I suspect you're correct. 

Now gunna drive to gym then gotta help Grandad set up Windows 7 on his computer so will report back tonight


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Squat - 49.75KG 5x5

Bench - 59.25KG 5x5

Barbell Rows (laying face down on bench) 47.25KG 5x5

Bench felt good today, a little easier than I expected but I was proper in the mood and pumped today. Tried the new barbell rows too which were a lot better, great work on the back compared to even bent over ones, and obviously no strain on my lower back which was great.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> DB Rows would work I think. Or possible bench rows as the bench would take the pressure off your lower back - http://therowingcompany.com/training/guide/grobler_one


Tried this today mate, worked a treat. Would even say they're better than normal bent over ones. Loved them. Thanks again.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Tried this today mate, worked a treat. Would even say they're better than normal bent over ones. Loved them. Thanks again.


Glad I can help mate. Just make sure you get full range of motion and they should be good to go


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Glad I can help mate. Just make sure you get full range of motion and they should be good to go


Yeah mate I was doing it till the bar hit the underside of the bench :laugh:

Felt great in the lats though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tried to put some sort of home style HIIT cardio into my rest days. 20 star jumps/jumping jacks, rest for 20-30 seconds, then 20 more. Repeat 10 times.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Tried to put some sort of home style HIIT cardio into my rest days. 20 star jumps/jumping jacks, rest for 20-30 seconds, then 20 more. Repeat 10 times.


Look up tabata mate it's the same principle as what you've done but meant to work really well. It's 4 minutes of hiit basically doing body weight stuff.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Look up tabata mate it's the same principle as what you've done but meant to work really well. It's 4 minutes of hiit basically doing body weight stuff.


Cheers I'll have a look  just want a quick but effective cardio routine to do really.

Although cardio in the morning fasted is best for day loss, doesn't it burn muscle too?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers I'll have a look  just want a quick but effective cardio routine to do really.
> 
> Although cardio in the morning fasted is best for day loss, doesn't it burn muscle too?


Not if it's hiit as it's too quick to worry about muscle loss. If you were really worried you could have a small whey shake beforehand but not needed if just doing fasted hiit IMO.

Hiit works by burning fat over a longer period than steady state cardio. So whilst you burn less calories doing hiit at the time of exercise compared to a longer cardio session the fat burning effects of hiit if done properly go on for longer so your net fat loss is greater over a 24 hour period.

You need to go balls out though. Hiit works best when pushing yourself to your absolute max which is why it's only a short blast.

You'll see some people say I did 30 mins hiit cardio. They didn't. They did interval training as unless they have mutant levels of fitness nobody can work at their max for that long.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not if it's hiit as it's too quick to worry about muscle loss. If you were really worried you could have a small whey shake beforehand but not needed if just doing fasted hiit IMO.
> 
> Hiit works by burning fat over a longer period than steady state cardio. So whilst you burn less calories doing hiit at the time of exercise compared to a longer cardio session the fat burning effects of hiit if done properly go on for longer so your net fat loss is greater over a 24 hour period.
> 
> ...


HIIT is interval training though isn't it?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes but it's high intensity interval training. There are other kinds where intensity is lower. The key part is high intensity.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes but it's high intensity interval training. There are other kinds where intensity is lower. The key part is high intensity.


fair enough mate, will have a little search later on.

extreme upper back dom's today, really feel it across my shoulder blades, first time I've ever felt this before, must mean the new barbell bench rows worked a treat :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Really like hiit cardio fasted. You even get addicted to it. Mind you it helps having a treadmill in the house


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Really like hiit cardio fasted. You even get addicted to it. Mind you it helps having a treadmill in the house


Would like an hour after breakfast still be good? Really don't wanna lose muscle.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would like an hour after breakfast still be good? Really don't wanna lose muscle.


You won't


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Got to be before breakfast mate. I just have a cup of tea, then some dextrose whilst training. Malto is probably better though. After you can eat a massive brekkie. After brekkie training will make you too sluggish imo


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Got to be before breakfast mate. I just have a cup of tea, then some dextrose whilst training. Malto is probably better though. After you can eat a massive brekkie. After brekkie training will make you too sluggish imo


I do believe you guys, but I have a friend whos quite big into the "science" and "studies" side of bodybuilding and told me this. Im not agreeing or disagreeing with you guys or my friend, just a conflict of suggestions and opinions.

"the problem is,HIIT engages all fibres(same as lifting) so you are at risk of losing muscle,and if you lose muscle you will be doing the opposite of what you want.

if you want to do HIIT thats fine but dont do it fasted,if you really feel you need to do fasted exercise then it should be SS-cardio.

you never burn one source 100%. but you only burn "mostly" fat when your HR is low,when you do HIIT or weights your HR is high which burns "mostly" carbs if there isnt any available you could start using protein/muscle.

also HIIT is an explosive exercise like weights you use fast and slow twitch fibres,SS only uses fast twitch fibres.

also fat is the bodies most efficient source of energy not primary,so it wants to hold onto it,thats why fatloss is so difficult for some.

"A new article on fasted cardio appearing in the Strength and Conditioning Journal by Brad Schoenfeld, MSc, CSCS

I put the full text below for those who are interested. For those that are lazy to read the whole thing here are the cliffs:

-research has shown no difference in total fat loss between subjects doing fasted cardio and those doing cardio after eating.

-fat burning consists of 1) liberating fatty acids from adipose tissue through lipolysis and then transport of those fatty acids to other tissues like muscle, liver, heart where they are then 2) oxidized for energy. When you eat before cardio you reduce lipolysis but it ends up not making a difference because lipolysis is NOT the rate limiting step of fat loss when it comes to cardio, it is oxidation that is rate limiting so you end up oxidizing the same amount

-you may burn MORE fat over a 24 hour period when you eat beforehand because there is a GREATER thermogenic response to cardio as opposed to eating fasted

-Lemon et al. demonstrated nitrogen losses were DOUBLED when you train fasted. Fantastic for maintaining muscle in a caloric deficit... NOT

-not eating before cardio will reduce training intensity and means you will burn less calories during cardio because you won't have as much energy."


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

There's always conflicting opinion with this sort of stuff. But in all honestly I think you're overthinking it a bit.

I also don't agree with some of the points made at the end especially the last one. That's just total bs IMO lol

Best thing to do is whatever you think works best mate. Try it and see what happens

Edit. Here's an article by Jim stoppani saying that hiit is better for a bodybuilding goal. See what I mean lol. Swings and roundabouts.

Is hiit good for bodybuilders?

In a word, yes. While many bodybuilders and trainers argue that going slower and longer with cardio is best to burn fat and protect muscle mass, the opposite appears to be true.

Cardio done at a higher intensity for a shorter period of time will not only help you maintain your muscle, but can actually help you build muscle mass. When you train at a slow and steady pace for a longer period of time, you are training your muscle fibers to be more aerobic and have greater endurance.

Do you know how muscle fibers adapt to becoming more aerobic and gaining greater endurance? By becoming smaller and weaker! The smaller a muscle fiber is, the less time it takes for nutrients to travel within the muscle fiber. This speeds up the rate that the nutrients can be burned for fuel.

But even if you think of this from a common sense perspective, it makes perfect sense. Stating that slow and steady cardio for longer periods of time is best for maintaining muscle mass is similar to saying that curling 5-pound dumbbells for 30 minutes straight will build more muscle than curling 40 pound dumbbells for sets of 10 reps with 2 minutes of rest between sets. See, the higher-intensity workout clearly builds muscle better. If you think about it, weightlifting is actually a form of HIIT!

HIIT also helps you to maintain your sanity by getting you done with cardio quicker. I can't think of anything more monotonous than being stuck on a treadmill, stairmaster, stationary cycle, or elliptical machine for a good 30 minutes straight! With HIIT the intensity bursts may be more grueling, but they are short and challenging. That makes the workout more "fun" and completes it quicker.

Another benefit of HIIT is that you can do it almost anywhere with any piece of equipment-or without any equipment at all! Although it can be, HIIT does not have to be done on gym cardio equipment. The possibilities are virtually limitless. You can use it with a jump rope, with weights, with strength bands, with your body weight.

So consider doing less slow and long workouts in the cardio area and do more HIIT. The benefits will be maximal fat loss due to a ramping up your resting metabolism and fat burning enzymes, while building muscle, all in a minimal amount of time.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

If @dtlv has time to give an opinion he knows his stuff on this


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers mate. I'll just do HIIT fasted in the morning then, **** it haha

In other news, I have a job trial next week at UK Mail.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good stuff mate. Looks like the jobs recovery has started. Ben will be happy


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff mate. Looks like the jobs recovery has started. Ben will be happy


Haha cheers mate. 

Physically demanding job so will be decent fitting into my weights and fitness stuff if I get up fingers crossed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff mate. Looks like the jobs recovery has started. Ben will be happy


Haha cheers mate. 

Physically demanding job so will be decent fitting into my weights and fitness stuff if I get up fingers crossed. :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> If @dtlv has time to give an opinion he knows his stuff on this


Why is people only tag me on the controversial stuff? :lol:

The truth is that the research on this is more inconclusive than it is conclusive either way There are plenty of studies on various modes of cardio and placement of meals and types of meals placed either before or after, and the combined data gives mixed results... but one thing that is common is that none of them actually look at a realistic bodybuilding type protocol, they look at cardio as the only exercise performed and do not measure long term effects, measuring fat burning/energy substrate oxidation often for only a few hours after the exercise bout... no strong evidence to be drawn from any of it.

In my personal opinion from looking at a lot of the studies is that the HIIT is superior to SS for someone fit and healthy enough to do it properly. My reasoning there is to do with the higher EPOC (excess post-exercise oxygen consumption) that comes from HIIT, meaning that it ramps metabolism much more than steady state cardio - IMO elevated EPOC is the biggest fat loss benefit from cardio, much more so than kcals burned during the session itself.

In respect of doing it fasted or fed, less clear. I like Schoenfeld very much for being thorough generally, but do think he's a little too quick in claiming that fasted cardio in general is protelytic/catabolic to muscle... the study he cites where cyclists loose more muscle mass after an hour of moderate intensity fasted steady state cycling compared to doing it in the fed state with higher glycogen levels only measures protein balance for four hours after the session, and doesn't take into account any compensatory effect that might happen in regards to nitrogen balance with 24 hour nutrition... it really isn't a study that measures a long enough time frame to make those conclusions IMO.

One thing I do strongly agree on though is that the evidence strongly shows that worrying about burning glycogen during the session as opposed to fat is a red herring... the fat you burn during either SS or HIIT is mostly all IMT (Intramuscular fat) rather than subcutaneous fat. Subcutaneous fat is mostly burned later through EPOC, not significantly at the time... one of the myths that low carbers get stuck in is an assumption that the increased levels of lipolysis with exercise when glycogen depleted must be from subcutaneous fat - it isn't, the extra comes from increased IMT levels and IMT oxidation substituting for the absent glycogen.

I think personally, and this is what I recommend, that if not used to intense exercise someone should not immediately start with HIIT - build fitness first, as HIIT to do properly requires an above average pre existing level of CV fitness. When at the point of being ready though, it's a more efficient mode of exercise to move to, especially for an athlete looking to train not specifically for endurance capacity but who wants maximum fat loss for minimal time commitment. Beyond it though, do still keep generally active - walk briskly, take the stairs over the escalator etc - every bit helps.

I also think that it's best to not exercise every day and not to tag cardio on to RT sessions - there is some strong evidence to suggest that two workout sessions per day will spike metabolism (that EPOC thing again) much higher than one single session, even if the total volume and intensity of exercise in each circumstance is identical.... so do HIIT in the morning and RT in the evening or vice versa, but not together.

I also think, if maintaining maximal muscle mass is a goal as well as fat loss, is still good even on a cut to have total rest days. Negative calorie balance will keep you losing fat on those days but will also allow for the muscle time to recover... so if you do RT four times per week and 3 or 4 cardio sessions, do your cardio sessions on the same days as your resistance training, ideally at least four hours apart - and is ok to refeed in between as you are looking at maximising EPOC rather than worrying about fuel substrate oxidation during the session itself.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Why is people only tag me on the controversial stuff? :lol:
> 
> The truth is that the research on this is more inconclusive than it is conclusive either way There are plenty of studies on various modes of cardio and placement of meals and types of meals placed either before or after, and the combined data gives mixed results... but one thing that is common is that none of them actually look at a realistic bodybuilding type protocol, they look at cardio as the only exercise performed and do not measure long term effects, measuring fat burning/energy substrate oxidation often for only a few hours after the exercise bout... no strong evidence to be drawn from any of it.
> 
> ...


Because you know what you're talking about 

Thanks for that. Makes a lot of sense


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers lads! @dtlv @Ginger Ben will give that a read later.

@MuscleFood ... Got some Hache steaks out just now to defrost ready for dinner tonight, noticed they say use before 28.01.14... Still okay to eat? Only got them last week...


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers lads! @dtlv @Ginger Ben will give that a read later.
> 
> @MuscleFood ... Got some Hache steaks out just now to defrost ready for dinner tonight, noticed they say use before 28.01.14... Still okay to eat? Only got them last week...


You sure these have not been hidden in the freezer for a while? We freshly make the Hache steaks everyday mate - so there is no need to worry about them, we have no 'old stock' which could be accidentally sent. If you take a photo of the pack, we can use the batch code to track back to the production day too (and the bar code is linked to every product individually).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> You sure these have not been hidden in the freezer for a while? We freshly make the Hache steaks everyday mate - so there is no need to worry about them, we have no 'old stock' which could be accidentally sent. If you take a photo of the pack, we can use the batch code to track back to the production day too (and the bar code is linked to every product individually).


Ah yeah that makes sense, I did have 2 left over from a Christmas delivery. Been frozen since, so fine to eat I take it?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

pic of my 102.25KG 1 rep max last Saturday


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Home training? Hope you run out of weights:thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Home training? Hope you run out of weights:thumb:


Why? :lol:

Doubt that'll happen, just bought a load more, got about 160KG+ now :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Why? :lol:
> 
> Doubt that'll happen, just bought a load more, got about 160KG+ now :tongue:


Because then you'll be stronger dummy :lol:

Good work. Enjoy explaining the hole in your ceiling to your mum. When you fail a 160 dead for the first time pmsl


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Because then you'll be stronger dummy :lol:
> 
> Good work. Enjoy explaining the hole in your ceiling to your mum. When you fail a 160 dead for the first time pmsl


Oh my bad :lol:

Haha well its actually at my nanny and grandads, they have a spare room which is like converted into a little gym type room really :tongue:

also got some blue sponge rubber mat things we put underneath the weights when doing deadlifts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Oh my bad :lol:
> 
> Haha well its actually at my nanny and grandads, they have a spare room which is like converted into a little gym type room really :tongue:
> 
> also got some blue sponge rubber mat things we put underneath the weights when doing deadlifts


I hope it's a bungalow then lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Or concrete floor


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

It's ok little blue sponges can absorb 160kg easy :lol:

Just pulling your chain dan


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's ok little blue sponges can absorb 160kg easy :lol:
> 
> Just pulling your chain dan


You had me going??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> You had me going??


Well @Ginger Ben, did you have him going?

I see 2 questions marks :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's ok little blue sponges can absorb 160kg easy :lol:
> 
> Just pulling your chain dan


theyre like this thicker, and its folded over quite a few times to make it thicker again

http://www.yogastudio.co.uk/yoga/rubber_tree_mat_blue.jpg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Well @Ginger Ben, did you have him going?
> 
> I see 2 questions marks :lol:


He did. Honest:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@RXQueenie , when you done Stronglifts 5x5, did you stick to just the recommended 1x5 deadlifts?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> @RXQueenie , when you done Stronglifts 5x5, did you stick to just the recommended 1x5 deadlifts?


I followed it as it said... was a good few years ago now lol. there are modified versions u can look at but for now I'd stick to the plan.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I followed it as it said... was a good few years ago now lol. there are modified versions u can look at but for now I'd stick to the plan.


Will do


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Done a bench and deadlift max in recent weeks, tempting to go for the squat tomorrow


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Squat - 49.75KG 5x5

OHP - 36.75KG 5x5

Deadlift - 67.25KG 5x5

Good session.  Struggled again on the last set of OHP, up against a bit of a brick wall on that one. Will keep plugging away though.

Out clubbing tonight in the city, first time in about a month so im not too worried about feeling bad about it :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one mate. Going up slowly. Enjoy tonight. You doing that road with anglia tv on?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one mate. Going up slowly. Enjoy tonight. You doing that road with anglia tv on?


Prince of Wales road?

Didn't go down that part, spent the whole night at Riverside, was a house music event in this club which went on till 4am, was absolute madness :thumbup1:

some 6 foot guy tried to start on me as well :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

House music is back


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Prince of Wales road?
> 
> Didn't go down that part, spent the whole night at Riverside, was a house music event in this club which went on till 4am, was absolute madness :thumbup1:
> 
> some 6 foot guy tried to start on me as well :lol:


Yea prince of wales road is all we normally do.

Not had anyone start on me for years and years. Dunno why?

Surprised you're awake:whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea prince of wales road is all we normally do.
> 
> Not had anyone start on me for years and years. Dunno why?
> 
> Surprised you're awake:whistling:


Which clubs do you normally go for? Mercy is by far the best, they had some guy from Hollyoaks in there last. Had Dappy a few weeks ago and also Joey Essex. :laugh:

This is the first time someone ever has, didn't escalate though as both our mates separated us, I'm only 5"7 and he was about 6"2 and 18 stone of pure fat, would've probably squashed me :lol:

Im weird when it comes to the morning after. I either sleep till like 1pm/2pm, or im up fairly early and just can't get back to sleep. Today was an early one, although I didn't get in till 4:45am so im tired as ****


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> House music is back


Pams house event. Ever been? :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. Don't go to clubs anymore and they are always changing there names and owners. Think the last one was in liverpool in 1998.

Don't know Pam but house music was big 1988 to 1991. Everyone was chilled and stoned


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Todays workout -

Squat - 49.75KG 5x5

Bench - 59.25KG 5x5

Barbell Rows (laying face down on bench) 47.25KG 5x5

Did this then went to see "12 years a slave" straight after at the cinema. Powerful film based on a true story! Ridiculous how its only a 15 though, horrific in places.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Job trial later on today :mellow:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Job trial later on today :mellow:


Good luck mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate


cheers bud!

hitting the weights first though, not sure if that's a good idea when going for a physical job trial at a big parcel place but fúck it :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah best of luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah best of luck mate:thumbup1:


cheers mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck with it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fúck me that was tough. Anyone here who's worked at a parcel sorting warehouse or any kind of parcel/mailing/box centre will understand what I mean.

4-5 hours of continuous unloading of vans full of boxes and parcels, some up to 25KG, on to a conveyor belt. then the same with massive cages brought over by fork lifts, and also really heavy flat pack furniture and the like on a pallet.

Was a lot harder than I expected.. the supervisor said I did alright, but theres people with trials all this week and all next week, then hes gunna make a decision and ring round on the following Monday, so at least I have a week and a half to think about it, as it really is fúcking tough! especially for like just over £6 an hour :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh and also, workout this morning 

Squat - 49.75KG 5x5 (increase on Saturday boyyyyy will be over 50KG then :tongue: )

OHP - 36.75KG 5x5 (stuck on this at the moment, still struggle on the 5th set although today seemed better than usual (thanks to @GoNutrition caffeine 200mg tablets :wink: ))

Deadlift - 69.75KG 5x5 (today was increased, felt goooooooooood I love me some deadlifts!  )


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

One job leads to another mate. Look at it as a stepping stone. Sounds like you did well. No more cardio for you this week


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> One job leads to another mate. Look at it as a stepping stone. Sounds like you did well. No more cardio for you this week


haha if I do get it ill only be doing it till august. im currently doing an IT course Tuesday and Fridays 9-2/3, so need a part time job around that ideally (this is mon-fri 4pm-9pm), then when my course finishes in august, ill be looking for ideally an IT apprenticeship, or a business/admin apprenticeship (IT ones are so hard to find, like 3/4 in the whole of Norfolk atm!)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> haha if I do get it ill only be doing it till august. im currently doing an IT course Tuesday and Fridays 9-2/3, so need a part time job around that ideally (this is mon-fri 4pm-9pm), then when my course finishes in august, ill be looking for ideally an IT apprenticeship, or a business/admin apprenticeship (IT ones are so hard to find, like 3/4 in the whole of Norfolk atm!)


Haha that sounds even better:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Oh and also, workout this morning
> 
> Squat - 49.75KG 5x5 (increase on Saturday boyyyyy will be over 50KG then :tongue: )
> 
> ...


What reps did you get on the last set of the ohp mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> What reps did you get on the last set of the ohp mate?


All 5 mate, it's just always a bit of a struggle and last 2/3 reps sometimes a bit grindy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> All 5 mate, it's just always a bit of a struggle and last 2/3 reps sometimes a bit grindy


That's the point of 5x5 lol. Up the weight next week and see how you go.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> haha if I do get it ill only be doing it till august. im currently doing an IT course Tuesday and Fridays 9-2/3, so need a part time job around that ideally (this is mon-fri 4pm-9pm), then when my course finishes in august, ill be looking for ideally an IT apprenticeship, or a business/admin apprenticeship (IT ones are so hard to find, like 3/4 in the whole of Norfolk atm!)


Have you thought about Cambridge? There's lots of stuff going on there or is that too far?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the point of 5x5 lol. Up the weight next week and see how you go.


Maybe :tongue:

Wanna try another bench press 1 rep max Saturday, as I know I can beat 80KG which was 2 months ago, but I still need to do a squat one :turned:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Have you thought about Cambridge? There's lots of stuff going on there or is that too far?


I did a lot of work there in my electrical apprenticeship before I quit, about an hour and a half away, although I think on the apprenticeship website and most job websites when you put Norfolk it comes up with stuff 20 miles around that too


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Maybe :tongue:
> 
> Wanna try another bench press 1 rep max Saturday, as I know I can beat 80KG which was 2 months ago, but I still need to do a squat one :turned:


Why maybe? The point of it is continuous progression. You've done 5x5 at that weight so you move it up next time lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll give it a try and see how it goes then


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I'll give it a try and see how it goes then


Good man. Attack it positively, if you drop a few reps on the last couple of sets that's fine as the following week you'll get them. Then move up again.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man. Attack it positively, if you drop a few reps on the last couple of sets that's fine as the following week you'll get them. Then move up again.


Next OHP day will be Monday, so ill up it then. 

Haven't weighed myself for about a week and a half now, just done it and still at 12 stone 2lb's even though im eating at a deficit, and I can barely drop my calories anymore because they'll go lower than my BMR then. Started taking creatine about 2/3 weeks ago so could it be down to added weight from that?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Could be mate yes. Creatine pulls water in to muscle cells to an extent so that will add some weight. Also as you get stronger and build more muscle that will weigh more than fat so it might be that you do what is called a recomp for a while. Basically means your weight stays around the same but you change composition. One if the advantages of being relatively new to lifting is you can do this without aas etc.

I would bother too much with the scales tbh. Go by strength, mirror and how clothes fit. When your shoulders don't fit in a tshirt you know you're doing it right


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Could be mate yes. Creatine pulls water in to muscle cells to an extent so that will add some weight. Also as you get stronger and build more muscle that will weigh more than fat so it might be that you do what is called a recomp for a while. Basically means your weight stays around the same but you change composition. One if the advantages of being relatively new to lifting is you can do this without aas etc.
> 
> I would bother too much with the scales tbh. Go by strength, mirror and how clothes fit. When your shoulders don't fit in a tshirt you know you're doing it right


I think you're right mate. Its quite weird really. My clothes are tighter around the arms and shoulders, and I'm getting stronger as shown in my eating, yet I'm eating in a deficit and defo lost some fat (strech marks on arms).

another question, at a rough estimate im around 20% body fat probably, would fat burners do me any good or are they pretty much just for extreme active sporty type people? I do weights 3 times a week, eating about 500 calories less than maintenance and do cardio 3 times a week too. I used to take Green Tea extract capsules from MuscleFood but I didn't really notice much of a difference.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I think you're right mate. Its quite weird really. My clothes are tighter around the arms and shoulders, and I'm getting stronger as shown in my eating, yet I'm eating in a deficit and defo lost some fat (strech marks on arms).
> 
> another question, at a rough estimate im around 20% body fat probably, would fat burners do me any good or are they pretty much just for extreme active sporty type people? I do weights 3 times a week, eating about 500 calories less than maintenance and do cardio 3 times a week too. I used to take Green Tea extract capsules from MuscleFood but I didn't really notice much of a difference.


I would keep going as you are for now tbh mate if it's working then no need to add anything else to the mix. If things stop then by all means a fat burner can give you that extra bit of help but I'd carry on as you are for now.

What sort of cardio are you doing?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I would keep going as you are for now tbh mate if it's working then no need to add anything else to the mix. If things stop then by all means a fat burner can give you that extra bit of help but I'd carry on as you are for now.
> 
> What sort of cardio are you doing?


cheers mate. 

just the hiit sorta thing I described before. I do 50 star jumps/jumping jacks, then rest for about 30 seconds, then 50 more etc... for 10 sets of 50, fasted before breakfast.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> cheers mate.
> 
> just the hiit sorta thing I described before. I do 50 star jumps/jumping jacks, then rest for about 30 seconds, then 50 more etc... for 10 sets of 50, fasted before breakfast.


Oh yeah I remember. Did you look up tabata? Check it out


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah I remember. Did you look up tabata? Check it out


just had a quick look mate, looks similar to HIIT


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice log pal. Don't get too caught in up testing maxes, follow the program as is and keep progressing. I wish i could still gain on a linear training program


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers mate, welcome in


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Today workout

Squat - 52.25KG 5x5

Bench - 59.75KG 5x5

Rows - 47.75KG 5x5


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see that squat over 50 mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man. Attack it positively, if you drop a few reps on the last couple of sets that's fine as the following week you'll get them. Then move up again.


Boom! 5x5 with the increase. Really concentrated on my breathing to help me through, was alot easier than I thought, also considering I thought I was gunna do shít today because of no energy, only got 11 hours sleep the past 2 nights :laugh:

Squat - 52.25KG 5x5

OHP - 39.25KG 5x5 (BOOM increase was easy :thumbup1: )

Deadlifts - 69.75KG 5x5

Really good workout overall. Few weeks left of this program, then going to change it up to a 8-12 rep 3 sets style workout instead of 5x5. Not sure whether to go PPL or BB/CT/LSA


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Boom! 5x5 with the increase. Really concentrated on my breathing to help me through, was alot easier than I thought, also considering I thought I was gunna do shít today because of no energy, only got 11 hours sleep the past 2 nights :laugh:
> 
> Squat - 52.25KG 5x5
> 
> ...


Maybe have a look at @Ginger Ben s new intense stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

April 12th is last 5x5 workout, so a few weeks to sort something new out :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> April 12th is last 5x5 workout, so a few weeks to sort something new out :tongue:


I think you've got a bit more in you than you think. What do you reckon? :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I think you've got a bit more in you than you think. What do you reckon? :thumbup1:


well it says do it for 12 weeks minimum, so I only really wanna do stronglifts 5x5 for 12 weeks, really miss the volume training and pumps tbh


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> well it says do it for 12 weeks minimum, so I only really wanna do stronglifts 5x5 for 12 weeks, really miss the volume training and pumps tbh


I'd continue what your doing mate. Your strength is increasing constantly so don't fix something that isn't broken.

When you begin to stall, and I mean properly stall, not just a workout or 2 without progress, then perhaps change your routine.

Your doing good bud, keep going :rockon:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Riddar said:


> I'd continue what your doing mate. Your strength is increasing constantly so don't fix something that isn't broken.
> 
> When you begin to stall, and I mean properly stall, not just a workout or 2 without progress, then perhaps change your routine.
> 
> Your doing good bud, keep going :rockon:


Actually wise words there.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Riddar said:


> I'd continue what your doing mate. Your strength is increasing constantly so don't fix something that isn't broken.
> 
> When you begin to stall, and I mean properly stall, not just a workout or 2 without progress, then perhaps change your routine.
> 
> Your doing good bud, keep going :rockon:


This.

Stick at it mate until you've exhausted your linear strength gains.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers lads.

Maybe I'll stick at it, I'll see when the time comes. Already stalled on Bench, and almost OHP and Rows. Deadlift starting to get a lot harder to progress but squats are coming along nicely.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> Maybe I'll stick at it, I'll see when the time comes. Already stalled on Bench, and almost OHP and Rows. Deadlift starting to get a lot harder to progress but squats are coming along nicely.


Squats you can blast. 100kg within 6 months I reckon


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Squats you can blast. 100kg within 6 months I reckon


Yeah hopefully. Whichever routine I go to mid-April I'll be keeping squats at 5x5.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah hopefully. Whichever routine I go to mid-April I'll be keeping squats at 5x5.


They go up quick mate. As long as the form is there. Hips and hams, not knees and back


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

Your going to stall a little earlier than normal due to you cutting (I'm sure i saw that you were) I honestly think your selling yourself short when your still benching around 60 by moving off a linear programme. Your body is more than capable of keeping progression going past 60 just drop back 10-20% and make another run at it. Also when you finish your cut a 5x5 in surplus as opposed to deficit is like night and day!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Ste_Mc said:


> Your going to stall a little earlier than normal due to you cutting (I'm sure i saw that you were) I honestly think your selling yourself short when your still benching around 60 by moving off a linear programme. Your body is more than capable of keeping progression going past 60 just drop back 10-20% and make another run at it. Also when you finish your cut a 5x5 in surplus as opposed to deficit is like night and day!


Was going to say the same thing. Drop the weight down a bit and go at it again.

Also... if your stalling becomes regular, try increasing the weight a little less often. You'd rather do this program at a slower rate than not at all.

Your doing well, don't sound so defeated


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I did try dropping the weight by 10% and benching 54KG for a few weeks and now gradually starting to increase bench again like before.

I cut till I'm happy with my body, maintain through summer then start bulking around late September/early October probably.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Considering adding in a fat burner soon, something natural really not a cycle or anything.

Anyone tried or heard of Marc Lobliners Tiger Fitness "MTS Drop Factor"?

http://www.tigerfitness.com/MTS-Nutrition-Drop-Factor-p/mtsdrop.htm

Possibly an ECA stack too, or EC stack without the aspirin.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just read @DiggyV 's post on ECA, has anyone else had experience or knowledge with it? Can you buy the ECA in an all in one tablet/capsule or do it all seperate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Just read @DiggyV 's post on ECA, has anyone else had experience or knowledge with it? Can you buy the ECA in an all in one tablet/capsule or do it all seperate?


Yes I've used it quite a lot mate. It gives a good energy boost for cardio. I like it on an empty stomach before fasted cardio and I take bcaas during the exercise to help prevent muscle breakdown.

Two weeks on two weeks off is best way. I use dhacks eca as it's all in one


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes I've used it quite a lot mate. It gives a good energy boost for cardio. I like it on an empty stomach before fasted cardio and I take bcaas during the exercise to help prevent muscle breakdown.
> 
> Two weeks on two weeks off is best way. I use dhacks eca as it's all in one


ill have a look into that tonight mate.

does it actually help fat loss or is it mainly just for energy and appetite suppressant?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> ill have a look into that tonight mate.
> 
> does it actually help fat loss or is it mainly just for energy and appetite suppressant?


Its a beta agonist which does increase fat burning through some process I don't understand lol

Also gives you more energy so you can do more etc


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Its a beta agonist which does increase fat burning through some process I don't understand lol
> 
> Also gives you more energy so you can do more etc


Also heard it increases metabolism by 3-4% too?

Do you know if it's safe to drive whilst taking? I know someone who's used it before and said it's similar to the buzz off of Speed. :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Also heard it increases metabolism by 3-4% too?
> 
> Do you know if it's safe to drive whilst taking? I know someone who's used it before and said it's similar to the buzz off of Speed. :laugh:


Yes it does give a metabolism increase.

Lol yes mate it should be fine


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes it does give a metabolism increase.
> 
> Lol yes mate it should be fine


Cheers mate.

I've hit a bit of a plateau in the weight/fat loss so thought I'll look into this and perhaps give it a try. I take 200mg of caffeine pre workout anyway, so if I did start an ECA stack I'd just take them all with breakfast which is pre workout anyway 

I'm guessing 8-9am and then like 3pm is fine? Normally sleep at like 11ish


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't take the caffeine as well given there is a decent chunk in eca.

Yeah last one around 2/3pm for me was fine with sleeping.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I wouldn't take the caffeine as well given there is a decent chunk in eca.
> 
> Yeah last one around 2/3pm for me was fine with sleeping.


Probably gunna make my own mate. Found some tabs with 8mg E, so 2 of them, 1 200mg caffeine tablet and a 75mg baby aspirin


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Today workout

Squat - 54.75KG 5x5 (decided to just increase the squats again  )

Bench - 59.75KG 5x5 (finally getting so I can actually do 5x5, increase next time  )

Rows - 49.75KG 5x5 (increase, really felt it in upper back  )


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Today workout
> 
> Squat - 54.75KG 5x5 (decided to just increase the squats again  )
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Easy, difficult or soso:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff. Easy, difficult or soso:thumbup1:


Wouldn't say easy, but fairly comfortable. Squats have a real deep burn, bench was tough but easier on 4th and 5th sets, rows were difficult, sweating quite a lot by the end

Unfortunately got a stinking cold too, no energy and feel like absolute sh?t 

Doctors tomorrow morning too for an appointment about chest fat / man boobs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Wouldn't say easy, but fairly comfortable. Squats have a real deep burn, bench was tough but easier on 4th and 5th sets, rows were difficult, sweating quite a lot by the end
> 
> Unfortunately got a stinking cold too, no energy and feel like absolute sh?t
> 
> Doctors tomorrow morning too for an appointment about chest fat / man boobs


Haha. Mostly good then


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just back from doctors. Walked in and explained everything about fat on chest etc... I said do weightlifting (I can see that, she said :thumbup1: :laugh: ) and that I was hoping to lose fat for Summer but this stubborn chest fat has been here since I was a teen.

She had a little feel and basically said its mostly fat but there is a little breast tissue there too, said we can do a blood test if thats okay so I said yeah thats great and she said we'll just be able to check hormone levels and other deciding factors to give us a lead, you're not on any pro hormones, steroids etc are you? (well if I was, I'd be asking for my money back :lol: )

so yeah basically got a blood test Monday 7th April, then if estrogen levels are high or anything isn't normal, shes gunna refer me to a specialist. overall fairly happy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good mate. At least you can get it sorted now and as you are natty you have nothing to worry about so all good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate. At least you can get it sorted now and as you are natty you have nothing to worry about so all good


yeah mate hopefully this gets the ball rolling.

I said if it is man boobs or whatever the scientific name is for it, is there anything that can be done and she said she doesnt think it is, but if it is then she'll refer me to a specialist.

just gotta wait till 7th now and then wait for results


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice set of blood results to use for when you get peer pressured in to joining the dark side too lol :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You'll be on cycle in 12 months :beer: :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll be on cycle in 12 months :beer: :lol:


nah mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> nah mate :lol:


13 months

PMSL


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 13 months
> 
> PMSL


never :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You're the Dan with the plan


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You're the Dan with the plan


Yeah buddy! :thumb:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking back through your journal, your lifts are going up nicely! 

Just saw that you were getting grief in another thread earlier on btw about suggesting a full body routine 3x per week. Personally, thought there was nothing wrong with what you suggested mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ill be following this pal, always like looking at peoples logs who are of a similar age to me


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Looking back through your journal, your lifts are going up nicely!
> 
> Just saw that you were getting grief in another thread earlier on btw about suggesting a full body routine 3x per week. Personally, thought there was nothing wrong with what you suggested mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, always nice to hear positive feedback 

Haha yeah, I guess that's the point of a forum though, discuss and debate, any grief or anything similar is just water off a ducks back :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> ill be following this pal, always like looking at peoples logs who are of a similar age to me


Welcome in mate. 

I'm the same tbh, do you have a journal? I'd like to follow yours for the exact same reasons :thumbup1:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Welcome in mate.
> 
> I'm the same tbh, do you have a journal? I'd like to follow yours for the exact same reasons :thumbup1:


yeah pal, my journals been up a while, ive trained on and off and had very lazy patches and such haha, here it is;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/196014-dat-dere-log-time-41.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wasn't able to workout today guys. Got a shítty virus thing, like a cold but worse, body aches all over like a motherfúcker, light headed, as well as the usual shíte you get like cough, sore throat, blocked nose etc on top of just 4 hours sleep

Was going to just say I'll miss it today but then thought sod it ill give it a go, did 2 sets of squats and then got half way through the 3rd and though best to miss it, wasn't doing myself any good

Was annoying, but back on it again Monday..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Also a silver member today, can I be accepted into the Male Animal forum please? @Lorian


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Least you tried mate and often better to test than try and push through, only sets you back.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

The odd forced rest day can do you some good anyway! Just smash it on Monday  .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Also a silver member today, can I be accepted into the Male Animal forum please? @Lorian


 @Katy may be your best option for doing this


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> @Katy may be your best option for doing this


Cheers mate. I did look at the admins for each group but only saw Katy on one group and Lorian as the Male Animal group admin.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Least you tried mate and often better to test than try and push through, only sets you back.


Yeah mate. I will admit, a year or two ago I wouldn't have even tried because sometimes I found working out a bit of a "chore" after school or whatever, but now I look forward to it and enjoy it, it sucked that I couldn't work out today but I knew it was for the best.

Even now I ache like fúck all over, stuffy head and can barely stay awake and its only 8:30pm ffs :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> The odd forced rest day can do you some good anyway! Just smash it on Monday  .


Indeed mate. Not long to wait anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all.

Flu is a little better today, without going into too much detail or sounding too gross, my cough isn't dry anymore and as harsh on my throat, a lot more chesty and flemy so hopefully means its coming away and breaking up, with a bit of luck it'll be gone tomorrow in time for workout :thumbup1: Still ache a bit and got funny head mind you.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Zinc High! (sound German) :thumbup1:

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/zinc.php


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Zinc High! (sound German) :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/zinc.php


Only out of those foods do I eat are Chicken, Beef and Wheat :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Only out of those foods do I eat are Chicken, Beef and Wheat :laugh:


Same here mate. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

About to order some protein powder and also try the Ultiman multivitamin as it looks impressive.. Any idea when the Omega 3 capsules will be back in stock fellas? @Chelsea @R0BLET @GoNutrition


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> About to order some protein powder and also try the Ultiman multivitamin as it looks impressive.. Any idea when the Omega 3 capsules will be back in stock fellas? @Chelsea @R0BLET @GoNutrition


Hi @Dan94, Omega 3 should be back before this Wednesday but we will advise when it's back in stock and available to purchase. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> About to order some protein powder and also try the Ultiman multivitamin as it looks impressive.. Any idea when the Omega 3 capsules will be back in stock fellas? @Chelsea @R0BLET @GoNutrition


That will be one for @GoNutrition to answer mate.

Ultiman is good, I use 4 tabs a day, 2 in the morning and 2 before bed.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> About to order some protein powder and also try the Ultiman multivitamin as it looks impressive.. Any idea when the Omega 3 capsules will be back in stock fellas? @Chelsea @R0BLET @GoNutrition


Cough :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> About to order some protein powder and also try the Ultiman multivitamin as it looks impressive.. Any idea when the Omega 3 capsules will be back in stock fellas? @Chelsea @R0BLET @GoNutrition


Good man!

I've been using the superba krill for a change, bit more expensive mind!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still eating in a calorie deficit at 1850 calories per day, TDEE is 2390 so 500 less would be 1890 but nothing it changing, still stuck at 12'2!

Got some 75mg aspirin today and already got my 200mg caffeine tablets from @GoNutrition. Probably order the Ephedrine soon.. should hopefully kick start things again?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry mate, I know your cutting but don't know why you want to lose weight. Lose fat yes. Do you do any fasted cardio?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe try throwing in some refeeds?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Still eating in a calorie deficit at 1850 calories per day, TDEE is 2390 so 500 less would be 1890 but nothing it changing, still stuck at 12'2!
> 
> Got some 75mg aspirin today and already got my 200mg caffeine tablets from @GoNutrition. Probably order the Ephedrine soon.. should hopefully kick start things again?


Have you thought about working harder on your cardio? Also your calories are too low IMO. Shouldn't need to go below 2000 as a male unless really desperate. I'd increase calories to 2000 and just do more cv if I were you.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you thought about working harder on your cardio? Also your calories are too low IMO. Shouldn't need to go below 2000 as a male unless really desperate. I'd increase calories to 2000 and just do more cv if I were you.


My BMR is only 1740.

I need 1892 calories a day to lose 1lb a week if im "lightly active (exercise 1-3 times a week)".

If I went up to "moderately active (3-5 times a week)" then I could allow myself 2200 calories and lose 1lb a week, according to this.

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html?ctype=standard&cage=20&csex=m&cheightfeet=5&cheightinch=7&cpound=170&cheightmeter=180&ckg=60&cactivity=1.55&x=71&y=12


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> My BMR is only 1740.
> 
> I need 1892 calories a day to lose 1lb a week if im "lightly active (exercise 1-3 times a week)".
> 
> ...


Those calculators aren't always that accurate mind mate. Best way is to eat say 2000 calories per week and see how much you lose.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Aye, thats what I was going to say. Myfitnesspal says I should be 17st 5 with what I'm eating at the mo and I'm just budging 16st


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So you guys saying I'm eating too low calories that my body is sorta like trying to hold onto fat? And upping calories could actually have reverse effect and lose fat?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> So you guys saying I'm eating too low calories that my body is sorta like trying to hold onto fat? And upping calories could actually have reverse effect and lose fat?


Maybe mate. Think Ben knows his stuff here. Just use those calculators as a guide though they're not that good.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Maybe mate. Think Ben knows his stuff here. Just use those calculators as a guide though they're not that good.


I could try 2000 calories, lift Mon Wed and Sat, cardio Tues Thurs and Fri. Sunday off.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So you guys saying I'm eating too low calories that my body is sorta like trying to hold onto fat? And upping calories could actually have reverse effect and lose fat?


Sort of yes. By upping calories around your weight training you will fuel bigger sessions which in turn will burn more fat.

Also your body will run more effectively on a few more calories but you can burn them back off by upping the cardio.

I'm not explaining it very well but basically I'd increase your cals to 2000 on weight lifting days to start with and do a bit more cardio and see how that goes. Also maybe change your hiit to steady state cardio for a change up.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I could try 2000 calories, lift Mon Wed and Sat, cardio Tues Thurs and Fri. Sunday off.


I would do more cv mate. It doesn't have to be much. I do fasted cv 10-20 mins 6-7 days a week first thing when cutting. When its fasted the body has no alternative but to attack the fat stores


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I would do more cv mate. It doesn't have to be much. I do fasted cv 10-20 mins 6-7 days a week first thing when cutting. When its fasted the body has no alternative but to attack the fat stores


Cardio as soon as you wake up then?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sort of yes. By upping calories around your weight training you will fuel bigger sessions which in turn will burn more fat.
> 
> Also your body will run more effectively on a few more calories but you can burn them back off by upping the cardio.
> 
> I'm not explaining it very well but basically I'd increase your cals to 2000 on weight lifting days to start with and do a bit more cardio and see how that goes. Also maybe change your hiit to steady state cardio for a change up.


What about calories for off days/cardio days?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Cardio as soon as you wake up then?


I do , @Sharpy76 does . Carbs before/after a weights session


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What about calories for off days/cardio days?


Keep them as they are for now. Best to make small changes and give it a couple of weeks to see if working then if not make another change.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Up them to 2200 a day on weight days. Have a few more carbs post wo and bit more fat and protein later in day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Up them to 2200 a day on weight days. Have a few more carbs post wo and bit more fat and protein later in day.


So 1900 calories on rest/cardio days, 2200 on lifting days?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So 1900 calories on rest/cardio days, 2200 on lifting days?


Yep and do more cardio. What you doing at the moment?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep and do more cardio. What you doing at the moment?


Once or twice a week, whenever I remember really :lol:

I'll be really strict and do it every Tues Thurs and Fri when my flu goes


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Once or twice a week, whenever I remember really :lol:
> 
> I'll be really strict and do it every Tues Thurs and Fri when my flu goes


There's your problem lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it okay to do HIIT sort cardio after weights? Could do some skipping after workout on Saturdays and Wednesdays :huh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Is it okay to do HIIT sort cardio after weights? Could do some skipping after workout on Saturdays and Wednesdays :huh:


Do it first mate would be my choice. Skipping isn't really hiit either.

Go out and do 10 second sprints with a 50 second jog In between repeated 10 times or something like that


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

@dan You could do skipping mate if u changed the tempo like ginger Ben said.

Skip at a normal pace then speed skip for 30 secs and back to normal for 1 min repeat 5-10 times.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, a routine of early morning HIIT cardio and extra carbs for weights days. You do get used to it:thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Not trying to start a debate in Dan's journal but in the grand scheme of things it makes little difference whether cardio is done fasted or not IME.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, a routine of early morning HIIT cardio and extra carbs for weights days. You do get used to it:thumbup1:


I normally have breakfast around 9am then lift around 12am. I guess for the extra carbs I could stick a banana in pre workout around 10:45am? The ones we get are massive and are normally around 200 calories so would make up the extra calories added in on weight days too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it first mate would be my choice. Skipping isn't really hiit either.
> 
> Go out and do 10 second sprints with a 50 second jog In between repeated 10 times or something like that


Would @Robbie_G's idea work mate? Skip fast for 10 seconds then normal for 30 seconds and repeat?


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

@dan skip at a normal pace for 1 min then fast for 30secs and repeat. That is the same principle as cycling on stationary bike.

I [email protected] 100watts then speed up to 135-140 watts then back down. 1 min @ 100 30seconds @ 140 for 10-15 mins cycling.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan test a few things out and go with what works. You've been given a million and one ideas today


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would @Robbie_G's idea work mate? Skip fast for 10 seconds then normal for 30 seconds and repeat?


Yes mate as long as the fast skipping is literally as fast as you can go.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers fellas.

I'm gunna start posting my daily macros too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

1,817 calories today.

177p 40%

133c 30%

60f 30%


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> 1,817 calories today.
> 
> 177p 40%
> 
> ...


Yea more cals mate. You done good to get the protein top though. More fats


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea more cals mate. You done good to get the protein top though. More fats


Yeah. Don't worry too much about %s. Its a pretty old fashioned way of doing things.

Aim for minimum:

1g per lb body weight of protein.

.45 - .5g per lb of body weight for fat.

And fill the rest of your calories with what you like


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah. Don't worry too much about %s. Its a pretty old fashioned way of doing things.
> 
> Aim for minimum:
> 
> ...


You know more than me mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea more cals mate. You done good to get the protein top though. More fats


Protein is always top or at least level with carbs mate :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah. Don't worry too much about %s. Its a pretty old fashioned way of doing things.
> 
> Aim for minimum:
> 
> ...


So about 80-85g fats then 

Obviously on training days when Ben suggested higher carbs I'll eat a banana pre workout which is about 200 calories.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You know more than me mate:thumbup1:


Both been extremely helpful bud, appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday my flu was awful, to top everything off I woke up with severe ear ache, I swear its one of the worst pains you can experience, fúcking hate it!

feeling a lot better today, still got a chesty cough and a bit of an ear ache but will go to grandparents and workout today, think its Squat OHP and Deadlifts day today, which means an increase on DL's pushing me over the 70KG mark for 1x5 :thumb:

Tempting to try a cardio workout afterwards with the skipping rope, but don't wanna over do it on first day back whilst still feeling unwell, will see how I feel.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Take it steady mate. Training when ill can have a negative effect and make you feel worse. Play it by ear.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Take it steady mate. Training when ill can have a negative effect and make you feel worse. Play it by ear.


Pun intended? :whistling: 

Will do mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pre workout banana and 200mg caffeine taken. Now off to lift


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck with the work out mate. Nothing better than a deadlift to cure the flu :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> @Katy may be your best option for doing this


That's the one group I can't give access for


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Katy said:


> That's the one group I can't give access for


Ah dam. Cheers anyway


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Good luck with the work out mate. Nothing better than a deadlift to cure the flu :whistling:


I actually feel better after my workout if anything :lol: Left the cardio alone though, didn't really feel up for it and didn't wanna push myself too far today. Also, Norfolk has been given a 10/10 warning (highest risk) for air pollution, advised not to do any strenuous outside activity, no wonder my car was so fúcking filthy :lol:

Anyway, good workout, surprisingly really pumped and in the mood despite being ill and the lack of sleep lately. Probably feel it later tonight and in the morning :lol:

Squats were tougher than usual but a nice burn in the quads.

OHP was alright, still getting used to the increase and the last 2 sets were grindy as fúck, thought was gunna fall over on last few reps on each set.

Deadlifts increased to 72KG today, fúcking love heavy deadlifts, can't believe I waited all this time before doing them, absolute love em!  Hamstrings were quivering on the 4th and 5th rep though  :lol:

Squats - 54.75KG 5x5

OHP - 39.25KG 5x5

Deadlifts - 72.25KG 1x5


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure if id be able to face cardio after squats and deadlifts either tbh - ill or not :lol:

Deadlifts are going up nicely mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Not sure if id be able to face cardio after squats and deadlifts either tbh - ill or not :lol:
> 
> Deadlifts are going up nicely mate


That's why I do em first thing


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> That's why I do em first thing


Personally, if working out 3x per week, like Dan, I'd rather just do it on off days.

The last thing I feel like doing after getting up in the morning is cardio lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Personally, if working out 3x per week, like Dan, I'd rather just do it on off days.
> 
> The last thing I feel like doing after getting up in the morning is cardio lol.


I know what you mean mate. If I didn't have a treadmill in the house I wouldn't do it full stop. Works for me though, even get a bit addicted after a while


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I know what you mean mate. If I didn't have a treadmill in the house I wouldn't do it full stop. Works for me though, even get a bit addicted after a while


Used to have a treadmill in my bedroom but the noise downstairs was so bad :lol: Would be tempting to get another one but its just the room to keep it really!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Not sure if id be able to face cardio after squats and deadlifts either tbh - ill or not :lol:
> 
> Deadlifts are going up nicely mate


Yeah mate I love deadlifts 

I'm hoping to do cardio most days. Perhaps something like:

Monday - Weights

Tuesday - Cardio

Wednesday - Weights and cardio

Thursday - Cardio

Friday - Off

Saturday - Weights and Cardio

Sunday - Off.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Used to have a treadmill in my bedroom but the noise downstairs was so bad :lol: Would be tempting to get another one but its just the room to keep it really!


Yea always fun to wake up the neighbours. Mine weighed 9 stone. Its in the front room. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea always fun to wake up the neighbours. Mine weighed 9 stone. Its in the front room. Haha


 :lol: Or the family trying to watch TV downstairs. Surprised it didn't come through the ceiling.

I'll probably do cardio fasted on the Tuesday and Thursday's, but obviously post workout on Wednesday and Saturday's, minutes before my post workout meal.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros for today -

1,918 CALORIES

182g CARBS 38%

165g PROTEIN 35%

56g FAT 27%

Slightly more carbs today based around lifting, cereal and banana pre workout and pasta post workout.

About to enjoy a @TheProteinWorks choc caramel chunk protein cookie with peanut butter on top for some good fats, experimental :thumbup1: :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

The go nutrition ones are mint, especially orange. (Second time use that joke)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> The go nutrition ones are mint, especially orange. (Second time use that joke)


Probably get some with my next order mate. I used to have a Casein shake pre-bed but just lately I've had a few extra hundred calories left over so been able to have a treat, which is a protein cookie 

Although if I order with TPW, I'll try the white choc ones :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea just add em to an order. Says the man with 6x bbw toffee muffins:beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea just add em to an order. Says the man with 6x bbw toffee muffins:beer:


 :lol:

Only got like 4 cookies left! A major order is required :laugh:

Never tried BBW tbh, only ever GoNutrition or TPW.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Only got like 4 cookies left! A major order is required :laugh:
> 
> Never tried BBW tbh, only ever GoNutrition or TPW.


Bbw toffee muffins are god! They keep running out though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Bbw toffee muffins are god! They keep running out though


macros better than the cookies?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> macros better than the cookies?


Probably not. Am bulking abd getting fat till may


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Probably not. Am bulking abd getting fat till may


Fair enough mate. Ill have a look. :thumbup1:

These? or These?

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/recipes/toffee-muffins/

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-premium-protein-muffin-x-6


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough mate. Ill have a look. :thumbup1:
> 
> These? or These?
> 
> ...


Bottom one mate. Out of stock again. Only bought 6 last week. Had to order from my protein before now cos OOS


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Bottom one mate. Out of stock again. Only bought 6 last week. Had to order from my protein before now cos OOS


Never tried protein muffins from anywhere tbh.

Still looking to try protein cakes from Musclefood. Cookies seem best for calories to protein ratio though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Never tried protein muffins from anywhere tbh.
> 
> Still looking to try protein cakes from Musclefood. Cookies seem best for calories to protein ratio though


Yea tell me what they're like


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tucking into this now. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Maybe try throwing in some refeeds?


Sorry mate, just looking back and missed this one!

How do they work exactly? I normally get 140g-170g of carbs a day.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Sorry mate, just looking back and missed this one!
> 
> How do they work exactly? I normally get 140g-170g of carbs a day.


No worries  .

General rule is to keep fats the same amount or lower, protein the same and increase carbs to an amount that will put you at at least maintenance or even a very slight surplus.

A lot of people include them once a week, sometimes once every 10 days - 2 weeks. They're similar to a cheat day but more controlled I guess. The leaner you get the more often your body may need them.

The way I do it is from a tip I picked up from a YouTube channel. When I cut I was at 200 carbs, 60 fat and 165 protein. I kept fat and protein the same and just doubled my carb intake to 400g.

I'm not 100% on the science behind it but it I know that it is used to restore leptin levels.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> No worries  .
> 
> General rule is to keep fats the same amount or lower, protein the same and increase carbs to an amount that will put you at at least maintenance or even a very slight surplus.
> 
> ...


So if I'm eating 140g carbs on rest days and 180g carbs on lifting days, which do I double?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Personally, I would have a refeed on a day that I lift. So I would double your 180g of carbs mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Personally, I would have a refeed on a day that I lift. So I would double your 180g of carbs mate.


Cheers fella. I'll probs have a look tomorrow at some videos on YouTube explaining more about refeeds and stuff. 

Will probably try this new thing that we all worked out the other night about 1900 calories rest days and 2200 calories on training days, then if that doesn't break the plateau in fat loss, I'll add in a refeed day every week or so. Always good to have a back up plan


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers fella. I'll probs have a look tomorrow at some videos on YouTube explaining more about refeeds and stuff.
> 
> Will probably try this new thing that we all worked out the other night about 1900 calories rest days and 2200 calories on training days, then if that doesn't break the plateau in fat loss, I'll add in a refeed day every week or so. Always good to have a back up plan


Yeah that sounds good mate. Id recommend taking a look at the 3DMJ YouTube channel.They know their stuff, Eric Helms in particular  .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Yeah that sounds good mate. Id recommend taking a look at the 3DMJ YouTube channel.They know their stuff, Eric Helms in particular  .


Excellent mate. Been looking for something like that for a while.... :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cheers for the reps Dan. :thumbup1: We all try and help out on here with our different knowledge bases.

You heard from UK Mail yet?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

3 purchases this morning from @GoNutrition, getting in on the 60% off tablets deal! :thumb:

180 Omega 3 capsules

120 Ultiman (MultiVit) capsules

Whey Isolate 1KG (trying the Choc peppermint flavour  )

£35


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers for the reps Dan. :thumbup1: We all try and help out on here with our different knowledge bases.
> 
> You heard from UK Mail yet?


No worries mate, you've all been great help!

Nah, was meant to ring me back Monday but heard nowt. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> No worries mate, you've all been great help!
> 
> Nah, was meant to ring me back Monday but heard nowt. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


Oh well mate, hopefully something will turn up soon:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MACROSSSSSS. Went over my carbs a bit but thats because I ran out of whey concentrate for my yoghurt so could only use half a scoop and the other calories made up with a bit of jam.

1,882 CALORIES

172g CARBS 37%

162g PROTEIN 35%

57g FAT 28%


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

This gym looks good Dan...

http://www.phoenixgymnorwich.co.uk/


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> This gym looks good Dan...
> 
> http://www.phoenixgymnorwich.co.uk/


Girl I sorta know, a little bit older than me goes there. Heard its pretty good. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MACROS.

CALORIES - 1937

150G CARBS

183G PROTEIN

64G FAT

Lesser carbs today because of rest day, so higher fat and also higher protein, just over 1g per 1lb bodyweight.

Nice korma for tea with @MuscleFood protein pasta instead of normal rice, actually really good combo


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate. Keep it up


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. Keep it up


Cheers mate. Gunna sit around 2000 calories and do the cardio on the days I said and see what happens. Normally aim for around 1950 as the blackcurrant squash I use for drinks is around 4 calories per 250ml water based drink so I let them make up like 50 calories or so as I drink a fair bit.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Pasta and curry! Thats a first :lol:

The way you're cycling carbs and fat is similar to the leangains protocol. Here's the link if you want a read www.leangains.com


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Pasta and curry! Thats a first :lol:
> 
> The way you're cycling carbs and fat is similar to the leangains protocol. Here's the link if you want a read www.leangains.com


Cheers mate will have a look over the weekend 

Yeah mate its decent! Should try it :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just saw one bottle of cider contains about 50g carbs :lol:

If I go clubbing every other Saturday does that count as a carb refeed? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Girl I sorta know, a little bit older than me goes there. Heard its pretty good. :thumbup1:


Will probably go up there next time I'm in Norwich


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all.

Lifting in about an hour and a half time. Just had breakfast, then will have a banana soon pre workout with a caffeine tablet. Looking forward to today. Also got my cardio post workout as well, haven't done cardio for ages so lets see how long I last :thumbup1: :lol:

Already worked out macros today.

1,672 calories

157g carbs

166g protein

34g fat

high my protein target for the day, also got most of my carbs around my workout (80g pre workout, about 25g post).

Am going out clubbing tonight with a few mates, so thats why I've tried to keep calories down today but whilst hitting protein still and also higher carbs around workout, so at least I won't be "saturated" calorie wise whilst having a few drinks :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Squats were a kiiiiiiiller today :laugh:

Squats - 57.25KG

Bench Press - 59.75KG

Bench Rows - 49.75KG

Also did some cardio post workout, although didn't last too long :lol: Been ages since I did cardio, shít thing is my legs always give out before my heart :lol:

Anyway, did 30 seconds normal skipping, (jump, little jump on the spot, repeat, normal style..) then 10 second blast as quick as I could (jump, jump, jump no stop in between), then back to 30 seconds normal, then another 10 second blast, then 30 second rest. Then went again, managed another 4 sets of each, think it lasted around 7 minutes or so :lol: Shít really but first time back doing cardio for aaaaages, so had to start somewhere. Will obviously build stamina up over time. Calves were dead afterwards, but feeling good now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Squats were a kiiiiiiiller today :laugh:
> 
> Squats - 57.25KG
> 
> ...


Cardio will come back slowly mate. Just start carefully and don't over do it at the beginning. I did a half marathon once, half way through my body had given up and it was just the legs carrying me for 6 mile...


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Fitness will come back pretty quick mate, keep at it.

Nice work on the lifts. Your bench is doing pretty well in comparison to the other lifts!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm talking personally there. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Fitness will come back pretty quick mate, keep at it.
> 
> Nice work on the lifts. Your bench is doing pretty well in comparison to the other lifts!


Always had a pretty decent bench tbh, stalled a bit atm though 

yeah im starting 5 a side on Wednesday nights again as well with some mates so good fitness too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Cardio will come back slowly mate. Just start carefully and don't over do it at the beginning. I did a half marathon once, half way through my body had given up and it was just the legs carrying me for 6 mile...


Yeah I knew I had to stop, didnt wanna over it haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decent night out last night. Got quite good DOMS in the quads from the increase in the squats and some in the calves too from the cardio :laugh:

Bloods in the morning


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Decent night out last night. Got quite good DOMS in the quads from the increase in the squats and some in the calves too from the cardio :laugh:
> 
> Bloods in the morning


Doms and no headache then. Good stuff ! : )


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Doms and no headache then. Good stuff ! : )


pretty much mate, just really ****ing tired haha, got in about 3 I think but was awake around 7 then again at 9, so no decent sleep today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> pretty much mate, just really ****ing tired haha, got in about 3 I think but was awake around 7 then again at 9, so no decent sleep today


My local chucks out about 3. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> My local chucks out about 3. Haha


was clubbing mate so couldve stayed till like 6 I think is when some close up :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still had some leg doms today from Saturday's workout, probably due to being out all Saturday night and not getting enough sleep/rest :laugh:

Squats - 57.75KG 5x5

OHP - 39.25KG 5x5

Deadlifts - 72.25KG 1x5

Also bloods done today, earliest follow up appointment is 1st May ffs :lol: Ridiculous. Nurse was super hot/cute and around my age which was also a bonus :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing like a good hot nurse. Only reason I gave blood!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nothing like a good hot nurse. Only reason I gave blood!


Dark hair and slightly tanned. Was a beauty. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Dark hair and slightly tanned. Was a beauty. :thumbup1:


Pics! : )


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Pics! : )


How :lol:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

picsornohotnurse


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> Also a silver member today, can I be accepted into the Male Animal forum please? @Lorian


Done today


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Done today


Cheers fella! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> picsornohotnurse


Went on surgery website and they have pics of the doctors just not the nurses, got her name of it and no luck on Facebook either :no:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros. Training day so higher carbs -

1,800 calories.

180g carb

166g protein

47g fat

Left about 100 calories to spare as will be snacking on some M&M's tonight during the Spurs game, not many as its a big bag between 4 of us so won't be having too much.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Macros. Training day so higher carbs -
> 
> 1,800 calories.
> 
> ...


Good idea :thumbup1: hope Sunderland win :whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Good idea :thumbup1: hope Sunderland win :whistling:


Shut up man :wink:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Half time snack - fat free Greek yoghurt, Jaffa Cake @TheProteinWorks isolate, chocolate M&M's :drool:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Half time snack - fat free Greek yoghurt, Jaffa Cake @TheProteinWorks isolate, chocolate M&M's :drool:


It did the trick! 5-1 wtf?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant mate, Eriksen was superb


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

The salute made me cringe I have to say haha :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> The salute made me cringe I have to say haha :lol:


Me too, I ****ing hate Sherwood :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros. 

1,1717

160g carbs

167g protein

43g fats

calories slightly lower again as will be sticking a handful of revels in my greek yoghurt tonight whilst watching footy. Using the new pouch of Chocolate Peppermint Snap flavour whey from @GoNutrition this time instead of the Jaffa Cake like the other night 

pasta bake for tea tonight though with @MuscleFood protein pasta and some low fat cheese, yummy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate. Keep it up. How's the mirror being to you? Seeing some changes?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. Keep it up. How's the mirror being to you? Seeing some changes?


not really mate, although I haven't really been checking all that much. will have a proper look and ill weigh myself also tomorrow

cardio tomorrow too, which im strangely looking forward too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Now in bed about to watch Pumping Iron by Arnold Schwarzenegger

Night all


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Weight is normally bang on 12.2. Today was 12.1, 12.2, 12.1, so not decisive. Looks like I've lost a little fat from my chest area but still slight man boobish, just less fat. Shoulders and arms are also improving and looking bigger/rounder, despite being on a cut.  no massive differences noticed really though :/

Also thinking of modifying my routine. Perhaps adding some isolation assistance exercises into a 5x5 template. Will post something later on tonight or tomorrow probably with some ideas :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Weight is normally bang on 12.2. Today was 12.1, 12.2, 12.1, so not decisive. Looks like I've lost a little fat from my chest area but still slight man boobish, just less fat. Shoulders and arms are also improving and looking bigger/rounder, despite being on a cut.  no massive differences noticed really though :/
> 
> Also thinking of modifying my routine. Perhaps adding some isolation assistance exercises into a 5x5 template. Will post something later on tonight or tomorrow probably with some ideas :beer:


That's ok mate. You won't notice massive differences I'm afraid. It's slow and steady progress that you'll see. Make sure you take photos every week or month. When you compare some with a couple of months between you should see a bigger difference then you know all is going well.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Managed to rip a copy of generation iron if you want a copy


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BOOM that workout was freaking awesome  couldn't wait to lift today, was so pumped and in the zone today after watching that film last night 

Only 3 weeks ago I was squatting just under 50KG, now I'm the other side of 60KG :bounce:

Squats - 60.25KG 5x5

Bench - 62.25KG 5x5

Rows - 52.25KG 5x5

Bench was hard also but loved it, like I said in the zone so much. :thumbup1:

Rows could really feel it hitting my lats, especially on the right side for some reason. :laugh:

Switched cardio up slightly. Doing 30 seconds normal skipping, 10 second all out burst, then about 10 second rest, repeat. Managed about 6/7 'sets' of that. Calves were fried. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> BOOM that workout was freaking awesome  couldn't wait to lift today, was so pumped and in the zone today after watching that film last night
> 
> Only 3 weeks ago I was squatting just under 50KG, now I'm the other side of 60KG :bounce:
> 
> ...


Great when you get days like that. Anyway keep it up mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work buddy


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work buddy


Cheers bud :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros for today. Higher carb as lifting day.. Pretty much the perfect 40/40/20 split.

1,817 calories

178g carbs

177g protein

43g fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Suggestions on new routine guys please. 

2 options I've put together. Either -

Monday - Shoulders, Legs and Abs

5 x Squats

3 x Shoulder Press

3 x Dumbell Rear Delt Rows

3 x Lateral Raises

3 x Weighted Crunches

Wednesday - Back and Biceps

5 x Deadlifts

3 x Barbell Bench Rows

3 x Dumbell Rows

3 x EZ Bar Curls

3 x Preacher Curl

Saturday - Chest and Triceps

5 x Bench Press

3 x Incline Dumbell Press

3 x Dumbell Flyes

3 x Tricep Extensions

Superset

3 x Tricep Dips

3 x Push Ups

OR

A & B Alternate 3 days a week. (Mon Wed Sat)

A

5 x Deadlifts

5 x Bench Press

3 x Lateral Raises

3 x Rear Delt Rows

3 x EZ Bar Curs

3 x Tricep Extensions

B

5 x Squats

5 x Barbell Rows

3 x Shoulder Press

3 x Dumbell Flys

3 x Preacher Curl

Push Ups & Tricep Dips superset


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Remind me of your goals? Are you looking to just generally put some muscle on?

If so I highly recommend a push, pull, legs routine. Lots of exercises you can use I'll write you one up when I have more time. Food is calling now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Remind me of your goals? Are you looking to just generally put some muscle on?
> 
> If so I highly recommend a push, pull, legs routine. Lots of exercises you can use I'll write you one up when I have more time. Food is calling now


Atm as you know I'm cutting. After that, come autumn I wanna put on as much lean muscle as possible naturally really, more focused on putting on muscle rather than strength and numbers, although this routine has done wonders for my strength, just fancy a change and something more suited to my personal goals 

Have heard of a PPL routine, but not sure if that'd be any good for me as I workout with home equipment (bench and barbells/dumbbells) so no leg machines or whatever you'd get in the gym


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Could still work well mate I reckon. Strength wise you've done well but have a lot more to gain yet so those numbers will fly up over the next few months.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Could still work well mate I reckon. Strength wise you've done well but have a lot more to gain yet so those numbers will fly up over the next few months.


That's why I'm keeping the OHP, squats, DL's and bench as 5x5 mate, just splitting them up and adding some 3x10-12 isolation exercises in. Quite happy to just keep squats for legs really, which is why I was leaning towards the A&B alternate type routine rather than each body part once a week or a PPL routine


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Squats, Stiff Legged Deadlifts, Front Squats, Lunges, Hack Squat. There's a fair bit of leg work you can do with a barbell


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> Squats, Stiff Legged Deadlifts, Front Squats, Lunges, Hack Squat. There's a fair bit of leg work you can do with a barbell


Was gonna say the same. My local gym has minimal equipment. You have to use your imagination


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Squats, Stiff Legged Deadlifts, Front Squats, Lunges, Hack Squat. There's a fair bit of leg work you can do with a barbell


Wouldn't they all just basically target the same area though? All basically squats?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Wouldn't they all just basically target the same area though? All basically squats?


What machines in the gym would you use to hit different areas mate? SLDL hit the hams. Front squats target quads. Back squats hit quads,

hams and glutes etc..

And if you really wanted calf work just do some seated calf raises with a barbell across your quads for some added weight.

I guess there's more choice of exercises down the gym but it doesn't mean you can't hit everything at home IMO


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> What machines in the gym would you use to hit different areas mate? SLDL hit the hams. Front squats target quads. Back squats hit quads,
> 
> hams and glutes etc..
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate, I'll have a look at some of the exercises as I've never heard of a few of them


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea just do a Google search mate. You should find quite a few exercises you've never heard of


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Squats, Stiff Legged Deadlifts, Front Squats, Lunges, Hack Squat. There's a fair bit of leg work you can do with a barbell


Squats I do normally are they're fine, SLDL just like normal DL's just keeping legs straight? Lunges I could do, wouldn't Front Squats basically be the same as normal squats? I could do Hack Squats too but just looks like you're going to fall backwards having the weight behind your legs :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Squats I do normally are they're fine, SLDL just like normal DL's just keeping legs straight? Lunges I could do, wouldn't Front Squats basically be the same as normal squats? I could do Hack Squats too but just looks like you're going to fall backwards having the weight behind your legs :laugh:


Front squats attack the quads more than hams. Never done Hack squats with a barbell. I fall over doing one leg lunges!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Front squats attack the quads more than hams. Never done Hack squats with a barbell. I fall over doing one leg lunges!


Yeah I guess that makes sense. Ill try them in a new routine.  Hack squats just look dodgy to me personally so probably leave them out. Will give lunges a go though :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Remind me of your goals? Are you looking to just generally put some muscle on?
> 
> If so I highly recommend a push, pull, legs routine. Lots of exercises you can use I'll write you one up when I have more time. Food is calling now


Still alright for you to do this mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

This site has a few good bits & bobs on it... Have a look and take what you think you need...

http://www.barbell-exercises.com/exercises/legs/


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Still alright for you to do this mate?


Yes mate. A simple plan would be

Push -

Bench press incline or decline

Db bench press opposite to above

Ohp

Dips

Lat raises (not really push but hey)

Tricep extensions

Pull -

Deadlifts

Pull/chin ups

Some sort of barbell or dumbbell row

Rear delt flys

Wide grip upright rows

Bicep stuff

Legs -

Squats

Sldl

Romanian deads (look them up)

Lunges with weight

Calf raises

Something like that.

Stick to your 5x5 on barbell bench, deads and squats.

Change to 3 sets of 6-12 on the rest. Doesn't matter where in that range you fall. If hitting all reps or close to all then go heavier. If struggling to hit 6 each time go lighter.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate. A simple plan would be
> 
> Push -
> 
> ...


Good advice there Mr Ben! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout


Think I would be puking up after that lot


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate. A simple plan would be
> 
> Push -
> 
> ...


Looks good that mate, cheers! :thumbup1:

Few questions -

Dips, chest dips or tricep dips? Im guessing they're chest dips?

Would rear delt rows be okay to replace rear delt flyes? Never really got on with the fly version and love the RDR.

Just googled both the Romanian DL's and SLDL, they look basically the same? Only slight difference I can spot is the legs are ever so slightly used in the Romanian version?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Looks good that mate, cheers! :thumbup1:
> 
> Few questions -
> 
> ...


I'd lean forward to focus on chest but tris will still get hit so don't worry about that.

Yep rear delt rows are fine

Sldl you lock your legs out and bend from the waist using a lot of lower back and hamstrings to pull the weight up.

Romanians are basically a normal dead lift but you only go part of the way back down so it's continuous tension. Hammers legs as well as back.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd lean forward to focus on chest but tris will still get hit so don't worry about that.
> 
> Yep rear delt rows are fine
> 
> ...


never done them before, but I have some dip handles on the back of the spotter bench I have. Do you have them wider than shoulder width? Only ever done tricep dips off a bench so chest dips are new to me :lol: although I've heard they're great 

So SLDL you're basically just bending whilst keeping back straight over using lower back and hams :thumbup1:

Like this where he just slightly uses the knees? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/RomanianDeadlift.html


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> never done them before, but I have some dip handles on the back of the spotter bench I have. Do you have them wider than shoulder width? Only ever done tricep dips off a bench so chest dips are new to me :lol: although I've heard they're great
> 
> So SLDL you're basically just bending whilst keeping back straight over using lower back and hams :thumbup1:
> 
> Like this where he just slightly uses the knees? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/RomanianDeadlift.html


Dips are the upper body squat IMO. They hit loads of muscles but focus on tris and chest. You can vary grip width to whatever you want really.

To hit chest lean forward in to it. To hit tris stay more upright.

Yeah


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dips are the upper body squat IMO. They hit loads of muscles but focus on tris and chest. You can vary grip width to whatever you want really.
> 
> To hit chest lean forward in to it. To hit tris stay more upright.
> 
> Yeah


Cheers mate 

One last one.

For BP and DBP, could I just do BP flat bench, and then do incline dumbell flies? Love flies


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> One last one.
> 
> For BP and DBP, could I just do BP flat bench, and then do incline dumbell flies? Love flies


You could but I'd prefer two pressing exercises personally.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You could but I'd prefer two pressing exercises personally.


Ill do the flys and see how it goes mate :thumbup1:

So finished..

*Legs - Monday*

Squats

Sldl

Romanian deads

Lunges with weight

Calf raises

*Push - Wednesday*

Bench press

Incline Flyes

OHP

Dips

Lat raises (not really push but hey)

Tricep extensions

*Pull - Saturday*

Deadlifts

Pull/chin ups

Barbell Bench Rows

Rear Delt Rows

Wide Grip Upright Rows

EZ Bar Curls

Preacher Curls


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah looks good. Legs might be hard with squats, sldl and Romanians in tbf so maybe alternate each time between sldl and Romanians


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah looks good. Legs might be hard with squats, sldl and Romanians in tbf so maybe alternate each time between sldl and Romanians


Yeah was thinking that :laugh: Like the look of SLDL though, can see how they'd really hit the hams. 

Would you do the Lat Raises front or side? Guessing the second one?

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Supraspinatus/DBFrontLateralRaise.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidLateral/DBLateralRaise.html


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah was thinking that :laugh: Like the look of SLDL though, can see how they'd really hit the hams.
> 
> Would you do the Lat Raises front or side? Guessing the second one?
> 
> ...


Do them to the side. Front delts get hit pressing.

Also do them with your palms facing your thighs in the starting position, hands In front of legs and maintain that hand position throughout. Makes them much harder and really hits mid delts well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do them to the side. Front delts get hit pressing.
> 
> Also do them with your palms facing your thighs in the starting position, hands In front of legs and maintain that hand position throughout. Makes them much harder and really hits mid delts well


Got it 

Cheers again for your help mate.

Pull on Saturday then! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How much are you charging for your advice now @Ginger Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> How much are you charging for your advice now @Ginger Ben?


Haha first ones free then it's loads a money!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha first ones free then it's loads a money!!!


Was thinking multi pack of double deckers...: )


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would you guys suggest 1x5 or 5x5 for deadlifts? :huh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Would you guys suggest 1x5 or 5x5 for deadlifts? :huh:


Depends where it is in your workout and how fatigued you are. 3x5 is probably sufficient late in the day. I'd do more till I hit failure though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Depends where it is in your workout and how fatigued you are. 3x5 is probably sufficient late in the day. I'd do more till I hit failure though


Think I'll be doing them first as listed in the routine. 1x5 never seemed enough in the Stronglifts program, always felt like I wanted to do more and get into it 

I think 3 would be a happy medium. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Think I'll be doing them first as listed in the routine. 1x5 never seemed enough in the Stronglifts program, always felt like I wanted to do more and get into it
> 
> I think 3 would be a happy medium. :thumbup1:


I always do all my heavy stuff first whilst I have the energy. Would do deads after bent over rows, t bar, or meadows rows personally. Did @Ginger Ben tell you about johnny meadows?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I always do all my heavy stuff first whilst I have the energy. Would do deads after bent over rows, t bar, or meadows rows personally. Did @Ginger Ben tell you about johnny meadows?


nah mate never heard of it?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> nah mate never heard of it?


Like t bar but from a different position. Need a heavy weight to keep the bar down. Do a Google on YouTube.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thought I'd post a couple leg pics just for the hell of it. Hopefully when I lose some more fat, my legs will be more defined, although there's hardly any on there at the moment and my calves stick out a decent amount when flexed. Not too bad considering I've only been training legs through only squats since new year.. Although I have played football all my life and naturally got big strong legs from my dad's side. :tongue: need to get calves built up a bit more though, skipping should help as it always fries them.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Thought I'd post a couple leg pics just for the hell of it. Hopefully when I lose some more fat, my legs will be more defined, although there's hardly any on there at the moment and my calves stick out a decent amount when flexed. Not too bad considering I've only been training legs through only squats since new year.. Although I have played football all my life and naturally got big strong legs from my dad's side. :tongue: need to get calves built up a bit more though, skipping should help as it always fries them.


Legs seem to take a long time to get really freaky. I wanna see what I've done to my hams!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Legs seem to take a long time to get really freaky. I wanna see what I've done to my hams!


If you look above my knee to the right in first pic you can see slight definition :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would you go 5x5 on BB rows and OHP, or drop it down to 3x8-12 like the rest?

Also are all the leg exercises 5x5 or just squats?

@Ginger Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

3x8-12 on that stuff IMO

Just squats at 5x5


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL*

*Deadlifts*

72.25kg x 5

72.25kg x 5

72.25kg x 5

*Barbell Bench Rows*

42.75kg x 10

42.75kg x 10

42.75kg x 10

*Upright Rows*

36.75kg x 5 (way too heavy for proper form, first time doing this exercise ever)

27.75kg x 8

27.75kg x 8

27.75kg x 8

*Rear Delt Rows*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*EZ Bar Curls*

15kg x 10 (too easy)

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Preacher Curls*

10kg x 10 (too easy)

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

Skipping cardio, 6/7 sets of the usual. 

Was great to get back to more volume training, back and biceps were so pumped and burning by the end, loved it :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> *PULL*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Glad you enjoyed it. It gets tougher Haha : )


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all 

DOMS are insane this morning. My upper back and shoulders feel good but tired, but my lower back aches like fûck. Not sure if it's just DOMS from deadlifts, shock from the extra volume, or I've pulled something. Could barely lean over the sink to brush my teeth :lol:

Now gunna have a soak in the bath to see if that helps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Morning all
> 
> DOMS are insane this morning. My upper back and shoulders feel good but tired, but my lower back aches like fûck. Not sure if it's just DOMS from deadlifts, shock from the extra volume, or I've pulled something. Could barely lean over the sink to brush my teeth :lol:
> 
> Now gunna have a soak in the bath to see if that helps


Sounds good to me. Eat well today mate. Did you pull more on the deads?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Shoulders with legs... not a fvcking chance


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds good to me. Eat well today mate. Did you pull more on the deads?


Just had some protein pancakes, bacon and egg sarnies for lunch :thumbup1:

Nah I didn't, thought id keep it same weight seeing as I was upping it from 1x5 to 3x5


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Shoulders with legs... not a fvcking chance


Eh?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice read mate.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

On legs day I only do legs, I reckon if you have the energy for anything else after then you aint worked your legs hard enough.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> On legs day I only do legs, I reckon if you have the energy for anything else after then you aint worked your legs hard enough.


Cheers mate 

Yeah that's why I'm doing a PPL routine made kindly by @Ginger Ben.  Page 26


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, even though he is Ginger I highly recommend listening to him. Ive bookmarked that, I am considering it, looks fun.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros for today. Higher fat, lower carb, higher protein (felt I needed it after yesterday :laugh: )

1,869 calories

187g protein

136g carbs

61g fat


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Eh?


Tbh if you manage to train shoulders on same day as legs something is wrong with leg day HA


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Tbh if you manage to train shoulders on same day as legs something is wrong with leg day HA


Oh right, I'm not though haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Oh right, I'm not though haha


I reread that log as well. No legs there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I reread that log as well. No legs there


Confused haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Legs today! Should be interesting doing Squats and SLDL with back DOMS...

Legs - Monday

Squats

Sldl

Lunges with weight

Calf raises

Never done SLDL before or Lunges with weight, so may have to use quite a lower weight to get form spot on.

Guessing to do weighted calf raises (only ever done em with BW), would be best like this


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep or with barbell across your shoulders. You'll be surprised how much weight you can use I reckon.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

LEGSSSSSSS.

*Squats*

60.25kg x 5

60.25kg x 5

60.25kg x 5

60.25kg x 5

60.25kg x 5

*SLDL*

27.25kg x 10

27.25kg x 10

27.25kg x 10

*Barbell Lunges*

36.75kg x 10

27.75kg x 10

27.75kg x 10

*Barbell Calf Raises*

27.75kg x 10 (too easy!)

42.75kg x 10

42.75kg x 10

Good workout. Was still finding the correct weight range really, but liked the stretch that SLDL give. Lunges were a lot tougher than expected as well, all about the balance too. No cardio today as was legs..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> LEGSSSSSSS.
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


When I was practicing with db lunges other week I went around with some 8kgs. Still wobbled


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> When I was practicing with db lunges other week I went around with some 8kgs. Still wobbled


Quite tough balance wise ain't they :laugh: got into a good rhythm after lowering to 27KG though 

Do you do 10 reps left, then right? Or alternate so 1, 1, 2, 2, etc up to 10?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Quite tough balance wise ain't they :laugh: got into a good rhythm after lowering to 27KG though
> 
> Do you do 10 reps left, then right? Or alternate so 1, 1, 2, 2, etc up to 10?


I just went up and down the gym "garden" a few times. Will take a while to get used to it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Calories ~ 1,820

183g protein

175g carbs

42g fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Afternoon all 

Rest day today. OBVIOUSLY need to increase the weights next time I do legs, I can still walk... 

First PUSH day tomorrow, so looking forward to it! :thumbup1: Also weigh in day. Was 12'2 last Wednesday morning, so will see where I'm at tomorrow.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Marcos.

1,785 calories

168g p

160g c

50g f

left like 100 odd calories left over as having like 2/3 squares of chocolate later on, so will be pretty bang on calorie wise after those.

Still got back doms from Saturday? Either that or I've pulled something, was really awkward and horrible sitting in the computer chair at college and whilst driving today for long periods, hopefully just doms..

Hams and groin still feeling sore from yesterday too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Also, any of you lads ever done a ECA stack before?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Also, any of you lads ever done a ECA stack before?


Yep. First dose on an empty stomach pre cardio or training then second done about 6 hours later. Don't take it after about 3pm if you want to sleep well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep. First dose on an empty stomach pre cardio or training then second done about 6 hours later. Don't take it after about 3pm if you want to sleep well


Slightly worried to start it as heard people say it gives you insane buzz and like you're on speed lol

would look weird going for job interviews etc buzzing off my títs :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Slightly worried to start it as heard people say it gives you insane buzz and like you're on speed lol
> 
> would look weird going for job interviews etc buzzing off my títs :lol:


Take a dose and see how it effects you. Everybody is different. Don't take it before an interview would be a good idea! Lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning fellas 

Push workout in about 2 hours, so time to smash in some pre workout breakfast and banana


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PUSHHHHHHH. 

*Bench Press*

62.75KG x 5

62.75KG x 5

62.75KG x 5

62.75KG x 5

62.75KG x 5

*OHP*

30.25KG x 10

30.25KG x 10

27.75KG x 10 (had to lower weight, shoulders were fried :laugh: )

*Push Ups*

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 10

*Incline Flyes*

10KG x 10

10KG x 10

10KG x 10

*Lateral Raises*

5KG x 10

5KG x 10

5KG x 10

*Tricep Extension*

15KG x 10 (was too easy)

20KG x 8

20KG x 6 (triceps were dead by this point, phsically couldn't get another rep :lol: )

Couldn't do dips, not sure if its my chest strength or the fact I have weak wrists, but decided to switch them out for push ups anyway.

6 sets of skipping done afterwards too. 

*MACROS*

1,874 calories

181g carbs

171g protein

51g fat


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good stuff lad. Your tris were probably too knackered to do the dips


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice work mate! Surprised you didn't manage dips (considering you can bench 60+ kg) push ups are always good though  .

Enjoying the new routine so far?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> *OHP*
> 
> 30.25KG x 10
> 
> ...


No! :lol:

No need to lower the weight mate. It's not essential that you hit 10 reps for each set. The point is to use a weight that you can get between 8-12 reps on. You'd expect to hit more reps on the first sets then drop a few reps as you get fatigued. Once you can hit all reps or near enough on all sets it's time to up weight and start again.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> No! :lol:
> 
> No need to lower the weight mate. It's not essential that you hit 10 reps for each set. The point is to use a weight that you can get between 8-12 reps on. You'd expect to hit more reps on the first sets then drop a few reps as you get fatigued. Once you can hit all reps or near enough on all sets it's time to up weight and start again.


Got it :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all 

Going to the beach today with family, walking along the Norfolk beaches. Will try keep calories some what under control, but will be hard when having dinner at a cafe then tea in a pub on the way home.

Will be walking for a few hours, so I'm counting it as LISS.  :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Also forgot to weigh myself yesterday morning. Done today and weigh in at.. 12 stone exact! Meaning 2lb lost since last week. Looks like added cardio and change in lifting routine is working 

Was 11.13 first time then other two were dead on 12 :laugh:

Chest and tri's feel sore today, it's great to have the pump and burn back in the workouts and the DOMS following it  :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good mate. Glad things are going the right way. Hats off to you for wanting to get lean first as I know how tempting it must be to way to try and bulk up. Stick with it. Will do you more benefits in the long run


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

With going out it wont be that hard to keep cals right mate. Chicken and spud from the pub would be fine 

Although the double cheese burgers are always tempting lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

mmm double cheese burger, there's a van round the corner and its owned by Turks, they make double cheese double lamb burgers, horrendously delicious but deadly lol

Ben is bang on about lifting to failure, also about going straight for a bulk. I made the mistake of thinking I could cut and bulk at the same time lol (seems obvious now).


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Did that phoenix gym today. Not bad. Usual gym equipment. Lots for legs and back. 3-4 benches for benching all set up, smith,cables, couple of squat racks. Be good to get down there couple of times a month I'd say. At £4 payg easy peasy.

BTW you are right about Yarmouth : )


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Did that phoenix gym today. Not bad. Usual gym equipment. Lots for legs and back. 3-4 benches for benching all set up, smith,cables, couple of squat racks. Be good to get down there couple of times a month I'd say. At £4 payg easy peasy.
> 
> BTW you are right about Yarmouth : )


Good to hear mate. Sorry didnt reply to PM, I read it then couldnt reply because was on limit, so then it just slipped my mind lol

forgot what I said about yarmouth now mate apart from the people are like a complete different race on their own :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> With going out it wont be that hard to keep cals right mate. Chicken and spud from the pub would be fine
> 
> Although the double cheese burgers are always tempting lol


Ended up going for chicken breast mate, was the most tender fúcker ever, b-e-a-u-tiful :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate. Glad things are going the right way. Hats off to you for wanting to get lean first as I know how tempting it must be to way to try and bulk up. Stick with it. Will do you more benefits in the long run


Cheers mate. I've never ever really been 'lean' or that when I was, I had no muscle definition to show off. Probably why Im finding it more diffucult than others because its my first proper 'cut'. ]]

Hoping to get lean for Summer, maintain, then a slow bulk through winter with fat minimised so wont have such a long **** procedure to lose excess fat for next summer when times comes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Good to hear mate. Sorry didnt reply to PM, I read it then couldnt reply because was on limit, so then it just slipped my mind lol
> 
> forgot what I said about yarmouth now mate apart from the people are like a complete different race on their own :lol:


You're not wrong there. That's why I didn't bother taking my trackies off. Oulton

Broad is all wine bars. Suppose if you have a yacht....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You're not wrong there. That's why I didn't bother taking my trackies off. Oulton
> 
> Broad is all wine bars. Suppose if you have a yacht....


I swear everytime I go up there you'll be lucky to see about 2/3 'average-good looking' girls, and even they're just probably on holiday or from other parts of Norfolk anyway. :lol:

Its like the Adams family.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. I've never ever really been 'lean' or that when I was, I had no muscle definition to show off. Probably why Im finding it more diffucult than others because its my first proper 'cut'. ]]
> 
> Hoping to get lean for Summer, maintain, then a slow bulk through winter with fat minimised so wont have such a long **** procedure to lose excess fat for next summer when times comes


Think what you're learning now will hold you in good stead. Wish I knew at 20!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I swear everytime I go up there you'll be lucky to see about 2/3 'average-good looking' girls, and even they're just probably on holiday or from other parts of Norfolk anyway. :lol:
> 
> Its like the Adams family.


More like the adnams family:beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Think what you're learning now will hold you in good stead. Wish I knew at 20!


Yeah hopefully. Thats what my Grandad always says, wish he had the knowledge I have and the information available that we all do nowadays..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah hopefully. Thats what my Grandad always says, wish he had the knowledge I have and the information available that we all do nowadays..


All we had was flex and muscle and fitness. Finding a good bbr gym was a nightmare


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I swear everytime I go up there you'll be lucky to see about 2/3 'average-good looking' girls, and even they're just probably on holiday or from other parts of Norfolk anyway. :lol:
> 
> Its like the Adams family.


 :lol: that's so true. We did a broads holiday a couple of years ago and went to Yarmouth for a laugh. Well fvck me sideways I thought Basingstoke was inbred!! Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol: that's so true. We did a broads holiday a couple of years ago and went to Yarmouth for a laugh. Well fvck me sideways I thought Basingstoke was inbred!! Haha


Not wrong there Ben. Off to the posh bit again only 15 mins away now.

Never thought Basingstoke was inbred but I'm a Hampshire lad aren't I. Try beds for inbred , suppose its in the name... :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol: that's so true. We did a broads holiday a couple of years ago and went to Yarmouth for a laugh. Well fvck me sideways I thought Basingstoke was inbred!! Haha


If you want decent non-commerical beaches try Wells or Burnham, lovely places really 

Yarmouth is just full of tramps, arcades and **** junk food :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing wrong with southwold. Bit posh but they can cope with me. Loads more adnams too:beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not looking to jump on any gear in the near future, but just wondering if my bloods come back and my test is low, is it possible to take test in oral form OR is it purely injectables? Sorry if it seems like a dumbass question but I'm only now starting to take an interest (information wise, not practically) in steroids and such :lol:

@Ginger Ben @PHMG @R0BLET @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Not looking to jump on any gear in the near future, but just wondering if my bloods come back and my test is low, is it possible to take test in oral form OR is it purely injectables? Sorry if it seems like a dumbass question but I'm only now starting to take an interest (information wise, not practically) in steroids and such :lol:
> 
> @Ginger Ben @PHMG @R0BLET @Chelsea


Technically something like Dianabol is a derivative of Testosterone mate so you could run it alone, that's what I did on my first cycle.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Technically something like Dianabol is a derivative of Testosterone mate so you could run it alone, that's what I did on my first cycle.


^this

We've all done it lol

Anavar would be good, less potential sides to deal with and a simple pct to come off


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Technically something like Dianabol is a derivative of Testosterone mate so you could run it alone, that's what I did on my first cycle.





R0BLET said:


> ^this
> 
> We've all done it lol
> 
> Anavar would be good, less potential sides to deal with and a simple pct to come off


Cheers lads.

Ill try get a copy of my bloods off the doctor and see what the numbers are. What's normal level to them might be quite low in bodybuilding/lifting terms.. I doubt they're gunna prescribe steroids for me if I ask "is that low for gaining muscle as a weightlifter" :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> Ill try get a copy of my bloods off the doctor and see what the numbers are. What's normal level to them might be quite low in bodybuilding/lifting terms.. I doubt they're gunna prescribe steroids for me if I ask "is that low for gaining muscle as a weightlifter" :lol:


If you get em on the NHS I get em too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> If you get em on the NHS I get em too! :thumbup1:


You got low test too?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> ^this
> 
> We've all done it lol
> 
> Anavar would be good, less potential sides to deal with and a simple pct to come off


Would it keep test normal-high all the while when I come off or only while im on? Do like the look of that Anavar though especially as cutting 

Just want something to boost my test to normal levels permanently (if they are low)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> You got low test too?


Probably! Know three people that have been prescribed steroids in the last year, but they are all over 50 and have got themselves into a very bad state through bad diet, drinking and smoking.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Probably! Know three people that have been prescribed steroids in the last year, but they are all over 50 and have got themselves into a very bad state through bad diet, drinking and smoking.


You ever been for a check/test?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> You ever been for a check/test?


Only when I had my blood clot. They said I was OK. Think youve got to be pretty frail to get it prescribed mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> There's loads about mate. The original jack3d was brill. Some are pretty pricey. Liked aminotaur as an intra. When getting heavy and into the zone you need something. Hence I went light weight today as I have been carrying it around for 3 days. Simple ukm search mate


Thought I'd bring it into here mate 

Just been looking at a few from Tiger Fitness really. MTS Clash looks decent, has creapure in it too so wouldn't have to worry about creatine on training days, POG new one getting good reviews too.

See, I've never had anything intra-workout either. Always just water. Heard good things about amino's but never understood what they're meant to do?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good idea! Tbh I go by what a lot on here recommend. Never heard of the products you mention. Gaspari super pump works for me as a pre. Aminotaur great as an intra. You definitely need more than water for intra. I'm sure the gn guys will recommend volt but its your choice mate. Look at cost + value


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good idea! Tbh I go by what a lot on here recommend. Never heard of the products you mention. Gaspari super pump works for me as a pre. Aminotaur great as an intra. You definitely need more than water for intra. I'm sure the gn guys will recommend volt but its your choice mate. Look at cost + value


Where do you get yours from mate? I'm open to trying anything tbh, as I've never had anything before.

Just had a quick Google and some research and this looks pretty decent for Intra. http://www.muscleandstrength.com/store/aminolytes.html#user-review-summary


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Amazon usually. £25 ish each. Cheap supplements do some good deals on occasions. Chris hill is normally on the ball with them


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, almost forgot macros. Probably went over calories yesterday with extra carbs, so decided to restrict carbs today, meaning higher fat and a lot higher protein lol

1,850 calories

204g protein

128g carbs

56g fat

Pull tomorrow. Bring it on.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot macros. Probably went over calories yesterday with extra carbs, so decided to restrict carbs today, meaning higher fat and a lot higher protein lol
> 
> 1,850 calories
> 
> ...


Fcuk what have you eaten today to give you that?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Fcuk what have you eaten today to give you that?


4 GN protein pancakes for breakfast with a little peanut butter

2 wraps with 4 chicken slices dinner

Chicken korma with musclefood protein pasta for tea

175g Greek yoghurt with 1 scoop protein isolate for evening snack

:tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Impressed. Shows its possible


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all 

Just had breakfast and supplements taken, will wait about an hour before pre workout banana and then smash Pull routine about 11:30ish.

Have a great day! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Would it keep test normal-high all the while when I come off or only while im on? Do like the look of that Anavar though especially as cutting
> 
> Just want something to boost my test to normal levels permanently (if they are low)


When you come off it's down to how good the pct is done mate, maybe worth looking at a power PCT in the stickies.

I'm just over a week into my first anavar cycle, another week it should be in full flow.

Your test levels maybe within range? When are results due back?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> When you come off it's down to how good the pct is done mate, maybe worth looking at a power PCT in the stickies.
> 
> I'm just over a week into my first anavar cycle, another week it should be in full flow.
> 
> Your test levels maybe within range? When are results due back?


Will have a look mate, never heard of a power PCT before.

Sweet, you running that for 8 weeks it it? I read that most cycles are 8-12 weeks.

Let's hope so. I have a follow up appointment with test results back 1st May.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Will have a look mate, never heard of a power PCT before.
> 
> Sweet, you running that for 8 weeks it it? I read that most cycles are 8-12 weeks.
> 
> Let's hope so. I have a follow up appointment with test results back 1st May.


Yeah 8 weeks mate 

Be good to see how they come back, bit slow aren't they!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah 8 weeks mate
> 
> Be good to see how they come back, bit slow aren't they!!


2 months with no alcohol then :tongue:

Yeah results take a week but appointment is like 3/4 weeks, annoying :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 2 months with no alcohol then :tongue:
> 
> Yeah results take a week but appointment is like 3/4 weeks, annoying :lol:


Lol, I've had one night on the booze since 2006 :lol:

I'm not one for drinking 

Just go in and ask for results print out mate :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I've had one night on the booze since 2006 :lol:
> 
> I'm not one for drinking
> 
> Just go in and ask for results print out mate :beer:


Fair enough mate.  I'm nothing like I used to be when I was younger :laugh:

Always wondered, is it strictly no alcohol whilst on PCT also?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough mate.  I'm nothing like I used to be when I was younger :laugh:
> 
> Always wondered, is it strictly no alcohol whilst on PCT also?


Younger, you're only 20 lol started drinking young did ya 

Personally I say no alcohol when on either pct or cycle. But that's me


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

To be honest, apart from when I am on holiday I don't drink anymore, I prefer to eat my calories.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Younger, you're only 20 lol started drinking young did ya
> 
> Personally I say no alcohol when on either pct or cycle. But that's me


16, 17, 18 drinking every weekend :laugh: only drink about once every 6 weeks, only for occasions really. 

Yeah that's fair, better to be on the safe side


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL* 

*Deadlifts*

72.25kg x 5

72.25kg x 5

72.25kg x 5

*Barbell Bench Rows*

42.75kg x 10

42.75kg x 10

42.75kg x 10

*Upright Rows*

27.25kg x 10

27.25kg x 10

27.25kg x 10

*Rear Delt Rows*

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

*EZ Curls*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Preacher Curls*

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

6 sets of skipping again after workout 

Also, was pretty pumped after my workout and decided to try beat my Deadlift 1RM... Managed to lift *107.25KG/236lb's* which is 5KG/11lb's increase from before  Quite happy really considering I was fúcked after my workout and still managed that :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice one on the PB Deadlift. Reps earnt.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Nice one on the PB Deadlift. Reps earnt.


Cheers bud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros.

1,890 calories.

168g protein

133g carbs

68g fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> When you come off it's down to how good the pct is done mate, maybe worth looking at a power PCT in the stickies.
> 
> I'm just over a week into my first anavar cycle, another week it should be in full flow.
> 
> Your test levels maybe within range? When are results due back?


Again, just going off speculation, but if I do have slight gyno from raised estrogen levels, would it be easier to just run a PCT instead of an actual cycle (not interested atm).

Been reading on "ThinkSteroids.com" about Anti-Estrogens, and I could try Nolva with Arimidex (Letro seems too potent for my goals)?

I seem to remember @RACK saying something about using Letro to get rid of Gyno too in another thread


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've not really bothered with pct for a while. Clomid and nolv mess me up usually and I feel terrible on it. I'm not condoning this to anyone as it's just my personal view. Everytime I've had bloods done, all has come back ok. Last time I'd been on for prob a year, did 3 weeks pct on normal protocol and felt ****. Went cold turkey so to speak for 4 months and all values were back in normal range.

I highly rate letro for gyno. Used it twice in the past, same protocol and it's shrunk the lump to what I've had since puberty both times


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think you are worrying too much Dan. Good to see you are thinking about it though. Lets just wait for those results first.... : )


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> I've not really bothered with pct for a while. Clomid and nolv mess me up usually and I feel terrible on it. I'm not condoning this to anyone as it's just my personal view. Everytime I've had bloods done, all has come back ok. Last time I'd been on for prob a year, did 3 weeks pct on normal protocol and felt ****. Went cold turkey so to speak for 4 months and all values were back in normal range.
> 
> I highly rate letro for gyno. Used it twice in the past, same protocol and it's shrunk the lump to what I've had since puberty both times


Fair enough mate cheers.

How long did you run the letro for roughly?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Think you are worrying too much Dan. Good to see you are thinking about it though. Lets just wait for those results first.... : )


Probably mate, I am a bit of a worrier :laugh: Just like to be prepared really.

I'm pretty sure I have gyno though probably caused from puberty teen years and want to try everything first (anti-estrogen's etc) before having to even consider surgery :sad:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

With the letro I run it like this;

Get a standard pharma pack

2 weeks at 1x2.5mg tab a day

After that 1x2.5mg tad every other day for 2 weeks

Then 1x2.5mg tab every third day til you've run out

Each pharma pack usually has 28 tabs in it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> With the letro I run it like this;
> 
> Get a standard pharma pack
> 
> ...


cheers mate, might have to give it a try in the future, just gotta wait for results first


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Probably mate, I am a bit of a worrier :laugh: Just like to be prepared really.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have gyno though probably caused from puberty teen years and want to try everything first (anti-estrogen's etc) before having to even consider surgery :sad:


Yea you're a worrier! At your age without doing any gear that wouldn't cross my brain at all

BTW born around September??

Bulk powders do some anti estrogen tabs if you are really worried. Don't though, just wait for the results


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea you're a worrier! At your age without doing any gear that wouldn't cross my brain at all
> 
> BTW born around September??
> 
> Bulk powders do some anti estrogen tabs if you are really worried. Don't though, just wait for the results


What'd you mean?

Nah mate, was born March 

Yeah will do, I'll ask the doc if theres any supplements to try and see what they say.. probs refer me to a specialist or whatever if it is.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What'd you mean?
> 
> Nah mate, was born March
> 
> Yeah will do, I'll ask the doc if theres any supplements to try and see what they say.. probs refer me to a specialist or whatever if it is.


Yea just calm down mate.

Docs know fcuk all really. They'll give you the legit stuff and then off you go.

Thought you was a superior sophisticated animal like myself being born in Sept : ) we got another year at school for organising!!!

up in Liverpool now after watching the mighty blues, Stamford gym en route back. Then I've just got another six days to work out !


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea just calm down mate.
> 
> Docs know fcuk all really. They'll give you the legit stuff and then off you go.
> 
> ...


will try the 'professional' route, then come on here for advice I reckon on anti-est's.

You a Chelsea fan?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> will try the 'professional' route, then come on here for advice I reckon on anti-est's.
> 
> You a Chelsea fan?


No. I'm in Liverpool! And happy. BTW where's Phil ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> No. I'm in Liverpool! And happy. BTW where's Phil ?


Who's Phil? :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Who's Phil? :laugh:


He's that @Chelsea fan who has just lost the league. I hope to have our blue boys snip the **** out of 4th place despite losing to crystal pulis in midweek


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> He's that @Chelsea fan who has just lost the league. I hope to have our blue boys snip the **** out of 4th place despite losing to crystal pulis in midweek


ah right haha

was rooting for you today, being a spurs fan and that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> ah right haha
> 
> was rooting for you today, being a spurs fan and that


Hull were sh1te . What's your final games....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Hull were sh1te . What's your final games....


stoke, west ham and villa mate.

probs get 5 points out of that :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Stoke will be tricky.villa too if they drop down any further


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Stoke will be tricky.villa too if they drop down any further


stoke is away too, as is west ham


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> stoke is away too, as is west ham


West ham is the 3 pointer! : )


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

BTW all the LFC up here are ****ting themselves for when they play @Chelsea cos they've been leaking easy goals.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> BTW all the LFC up here are ****ting themselves for when they play @Chelsea cos they've been leaking easy goals.


Lets hope Chelsea can get a win and City can keep winning too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*LEGSSSS*. 

*Squats*

60.75KG x 5

60.75KG x 5

60.75KG x 5

60.75KG x 5

60.75KG x 5

*SLDL*

32.25KG x 10

32.25KG x 10

32.25KG x 10

*Lunges*

27.75KG x 10

27.75KG x 10

27.75KG x 10

*Calf Raises*

42.75KG x 10

42.75KG x 10

42.75KG x 10


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

They're going up mate. As I'm too lazy how much increase week by week now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> They're going up mate. As I'm too lazy how much increase week by week now


Haven't increased yet on new program with legs, probably will increase squats a little and also calf raises too. Lunges I feel are at the right weight now. Increased SLDL slightly today.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice workout there mate.

Have you tried the 50 squat thing yet?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Nice workout there mate.
> 
> Have you tried the 50 squat thing yet?


Nah mate, what's that?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Every few weeks I do a straight 50 reps with 20kg on the bar to see how much it makes me huff and puff. When I first started doing it I could only get to 30 reps lol. Its a good gauge.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

George-Bean said:


> Every few weeks I do a straight 50 reps with 20kg on the bar to see how much it makes me huff and puff. When I first started doing it I could only get to 30 reps lol. Its a good gauge.


That's good cardio + stamina work mate. My 30 reps at 140kg whacked me out big time. Its hard sh1t


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Every few weeks I do a straight 50 reps with 20kg on the bar to see how much it makes me huff and puff. When I first started doing it I could only get to 30 reps lol. Its a good gauge.


20 reps of left, right, left, right lunges ****s me up :lol:

Will have to try the squat thing, could be good to incorporate into my warm up


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Haven't increased yet on new program with legs, probably will increase squats a little and also calf raises too. Lunges I feel are at the right weight now. Increased SLDL slightly today.


If your hitting all reps then up weight next time. It's meant to be hard! Lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. Gotta kill legs every week Dan. If you can still walk well you haven't trained enough.  Haha


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I was doing legs till I went to meet Flinty in Nottingham. I swear to God I really could not walk properly for a week. My Mrs had to pull me off the toilet lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

George-Bean said:


> I thought I was doing legs till I went to meet Flinty in Nottingham. I swear to God I really could not walk properly for a week. My Mrs had to pull me off the toilet lol.


Sounds good. Can you remember what you did?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, snapped them off lol.

The main thing was timed sets, only ten second intervals (down times). For instance, leg curls, 7 sets of 12, then a final set to failure with partials. Worked every single muscle. I still do it every six weeks or so. IT really is the doggies.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

George-Bean said:


> Yep, snapped them off lol.
> 
> The main thing was timed sets, only ten second intervals (down times). For instance, leg curls, 7 sets of 12, then a final set to failure with partials. Worked every single muscle. I still do it every six weeks or so. IT really is the doggies.


Haven't done things like that for ages!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Where you at brethren? (sorry to hijack Dan  )


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

George-Bean said:


> Where you at brethren? (sorry to hijack Dan  )


My local gym has fcuk all stuff so I just make do with squat movements...

Also train in a gym in Stamford which has everything you'd ever wish for....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Heres my Stamford (Lincs) gym...

https://www.facebook.com/RhinosGymnasium

Just started doing an outdoor area too. was always unnerving having people flipping bloody big tyres around whilst I did my bicep curls! haha. Geoff Gapes has signed up too srs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> If your hitting all reps then up weight next time. It's meant to be hard! Lol


Yeah I'm planning on increasing everything next time apart from lunges lol, probs just jack squats up to 65kg and see what happens  Calf raises to 50kg too.

In other news, went for an interview today for an IT apprenticeship, unsuccessful, getting a bit depressing now  :thumbdown:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah I'm planning on increasing everything next time apart from lunges lol, probs just jack squats up to 65kg and see what happens  Calf raises to 50kg too.
> 
> In other news, went for an interview today for an IT apprenticeship, unsuccessful, getting a bit depressing now  :thumbdown:


Just keep at it mate. Normally arrives when you least expect it. 

Keep upping the legs. They can take a battering


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Just keep at it mate. Normally arrives when you least expect it.
> 
> Keep upping the legs. They can take a battering


Just gets depressing every single day scrolling through the same ****, applying for decent ones that interest me or apprenticeships to try get a career, get an interview and theres like 50 people going for it so you get "unsuccessful". Just annoying, especially at my age

yeah will do, btw, @Ginger Ben I know you like T-Nation's stuff, what'd you make of this? Especially the upright rows bit.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/five_exercises_you_should_stop_doing_forever


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Just gets depressing every single day scrolling through the same ****, applying for decent ones that interest me or apprenticeships to try get a career, get an interview and theres like 50 people going for it so you get "unsuccessful". Just annoying, especially at my age
> 
> yeah will do, btw, @Ginger Ben I know you like T-Nation's stuff, what'd you make of this? Especially the upright rows bit.
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/five_exercises_you_should_stop_doing_forever


Literally just read that mate. I agree with them tbh apart from the upright rows one. Done with a wide grip and only taken up to chest level I think they are fine. An alternative is to do them one handed in the smith machine standing side on to the bar as that's a more natural path for your arm to move through.

Behind neck press is an old school lift that a lot of people still do but I've tried it a few times and think it's got injury written all over it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Literally just read that mate. I agree with them tbh apart from the upright rows one. Done with a wide grip and only taken up to chest level I think they are fine. An alternative is to do them one handed in the smith machine standing side on to the bar as that's a more natural path for your arm to move through.
> 
> Behind neck press is an old school lift that a lot of people still do but I've tried it a few times and think it's got injury written all over it


Sometimes when I do upright rows the only pain I sometimes get is in my wrists, but I've always had weak wrists so I've always blamed it on that. Never no pain in shoulders though, just a good pump and burn.  Don't have access to a smith machine unfortunately as workout at home :laugh: I reckon I'll be alright though, like you say just go to chest height.

Never understood the love in that, like you said seems like injury written all over it

Another one I need to keep an eye on is my form during SLDL, think my back possibly rounds sometimes so need to stop that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Get down that phoenix gym couple of times a month, use their smith. ( and other stuff you don't normally have access too). At £4 payg its not breaking the bank....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Behind neck press on the smith is how I got my shoulder injury. 14 months later still there. Think upright rows are OK though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah I'm planning on increasing everything next time apart from lunges lol, probs just jack squats up to 65kg and see what happens  Calf raises to 50kg too.
> 
> In other news, went for an interview today for an IT apprenticeship, unsuccessful, getting a bit depressing now  :thumbdown:


And lunges! You got three sets of 10 at that last weight. For things like lunges just go until you can't do any more lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> And lunges! You got three sets of 10 at that last weight. For things like lunges just go until you can't do any more lol


You're a hard bastard Ben! :lol:

On the positive, at least you can do the lunges in the garden or towards the bus stop.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> And lunges! You got three sets of 10 at that last weight. For things like lunges just go until you can't do any more lol


Would you go 10 reps left, then 10 reps right? I go left right left right and count to 20 so I do 10 reps on each leg, by the end of each set im a sweating jelly mess :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would you go 10 reps left, then 10 reps right? I go left right left right and count to 20 so I do 10 reps on each leg, by the end of each set im a sweating jelly mess :lol:


Just go left right left right until you fall over then rest a minute or two and do it again lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Falling over is necessary btw


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You'll be wanting a video next for entertainment :lol:

9 days till results and docs appointment


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Aye that sounds good.  will have to settle with Norman wisdom and Lee evans for now...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all 

Weighed this morning; 12'1, 12'0, then 12'1. Will have to take the 12'1 reading which means that's an increase from 12'0 last week, but couldn't have been much as was flickering between the two.

Push today, think I'll change push ups to last and superset them with tricep bench dips at the end for an extra burn finish :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PUSHHHHHHHHHHH* 

*Bench Press*

62.75kg x 5

65.25kg x 5

65.25kg x 5

65.25kg x 5

65.25kg x 5

*OHP *

27.75kg x 10

27.75kg x 10

27.75kg x 10

*Incline Flyes*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*Lateral Raises*

5kg x 10

5kg x 10

5kg x 10

*Tricep Extensions*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Push Ups and Tricep Dips super set, minimal rest*

10 - 10

10 - 10

10 - 10

6 sets skipping per usual for post workout cardio. 

Fúcking awesome workout  Thought my shoulders were gunna fall off, the burn was great. Same with tricep's after push ups and tricep dips superset, thought they were gunna pop out of the skin :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> *PUSHHHHHHHHHHH*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> ...


Aye you're catching up with me on that bench press....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate. 5kg on all big lifts next time


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Aye you're catching up with me on that bench press....


What you pushing mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What you pushing mate?


Nothing on flat bench! 70-80 on decline. Can't even pec deck.

Shoulder injury. Reckon you should be near the ton in 6 months.

...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nothing on flat bench! 70-80 on decline. Can't even pec deck.
> 
> Shoulder injury. Reckon you should be near the ton in 6 months.
> 
> ...


hope so mate. max is about 85kg last time I checked but was about 6 months ago I reckon

will be chuffed the day I manage that


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> hope so mate. max is about 85kg last time I checked but was about 6 months ago I reckon
> 
> will be chuffed the day I manage that


Yea. You should p1ss it then. You just need a spotter


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. You should p1ss it then. You just need a spotter


I train up my grandparents and my grandad does some exercises, so he spots me when going for big lifts and maxes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you guys use whey isolate or concentrate?

can you notice the difference apart from the price? ive always used isolate but its also more pricey and I need to start being more careful with money :sad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Do you guys use whey isolate or concentrate?
> 
> can you notice the difference apart from the price? ive always used isolate but its also more pricey and I need to start being more careful with money :sad:


Less bloat on isolate, that's it for me lol

Stick to concentrate :thumbup:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Do you guys use whey isolate or concentrate?
> 
> can you notice the difference apart from the price? ive always used isolate but its also more pricey and I need to start being more careful with money :sad:


Doesn't worry me. as long as it tastes good I don't care. Some on here swear by isolate though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Less bloat on isolate, that's it for me lol
> 
> Stick to concentrate :thumbup:


Always always used isolate, only time I've used concentrate was the free sample from TPW but didnt really feel that much difference. just looked and its roughly £10 cheaper and macros and only 2 extra calories per serving and 3g less protein, so not really massive difference haha

while you're here mate, you ever used the GoNutrition "BurnMax" as a fat burner? http://gonutrition.com/burnmax


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I get bloated on concentrate so buy isolate. If you don't then stick with concentrate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Always always used isolate, only time I've used concentrate was the free sample from TPW but didnt really feel that much difference. just looked and its roughly £10 cheaper and macros and only 2 extra calories per serving and 3g less protein, so not really massive difference haha
> 
> while you're here mate, you ever used the GoNutrition "BurnMax" as a fat burner? http://gonutrition.com/burnmax


Feeling a difference between one whey and the next would make you a super human lol

Doubt anyone can feel a performance and mood difference, purely less bloat as less lactose for one.

No I haven't, but it would be a good little stim for a pre workout


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all 

Order placed with @GoNutrition.

Choc Whey Concentrate 1kg

90 Burnmax tablets to try

90 Acetyl L Carnitine to try

Cherry Bakewell Cookies, tried the other two flavours already :tongue:

60 caffeine capsules, wont use them now as will be using Burnmax pre workout, but at £2.50 I thought might as well get some for if I decide to ECA stack in the future 

£51


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Traitor :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am a great fan of Beta Alaine.... Keeps me buzzing!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Am a great fan of Beta Alaine.... Keeps me buzzing!


I get really itchy skin on a good dose of that. Kind of like it :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> I get really itchy skin on a good dose of that. Kind of like it :lol:


Never got that. How much is a good dose?

Chucked some in a mates dextrose once. He was a tad surprised! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I get really itchy skin on a good dose of that. Kind of like it :lol:


I remember the hodge twins saying they got burning behind their eyes on it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Never got that. How much is a good dose?
> 
> Chucked some in a mates dextrose once. He was a tad surprised! :lol:


About 2g I think is optimal


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I remember the hodge twins saying they got burning behind their eyes on it :lol:


They probably had each other's spunk in their eyes :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> They probably had each other's spunk in their eyes :lol:


not a fan of them? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> not a fan of them? :lol:


lol no


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> About 2g I think is optimal


TPW suggest two doses of 1.25g before. BBW one 5g dose. I've been doing 10g then! Oh well. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> not a fan of them? :lol:


I didn't know who they were! :innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> TPW suggest two doses of 1.25g before. BBW one 5g dose. I've been doing 10g then! Oh well. :lol:


Haha no wonder you're buzzing on it. I'd be peeling my skin off on that much


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha no wonder you're buzzing on it. I'd be peeling my skin off on that much


I'm so tight I bought some off BBW with no instructions on! Strange they suggest double the TPW dose. Also just realised you're only supposed to cycle it for 8 weeks. Ho hum!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros (rest day)

1,834 calories

170g protein

126g carb

56g fat


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbage!

Nice steady progress here! wish id been more consistent instead of gung-ho


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Subbage!
> 
> Nice steady progress here! wish id been more consistent instead of gung-ho


Cheers fella


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad to say I can somehow feel more muscly even though I'm on a cut. Bicep seems to be growing, either that or fat is coming off them so makes them look bigger/more shaped! Either way, I'm happy.  Same to be said about Tri's.

Shoulders looking good too, especially during OHP, always had widish/broad shoulders so nice to get some shape and meat on them now.

Absolutely buzzing to lift tomorrow, its like an addiction


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Glad to say I can somehow feel more muscly even though I'm on a cut. Bicep seems to be growing, either that or fat is coming off them so makes them look bigger/more shaped! Either way, I'm happy.  Same to be said about Tri's.
> 
> Shoulders looking good too, especially during OHP, always had widish/broad shoulders so nice to get some shape and meat on them now.
> 
> Absolutely buzzing to lift tomorrow, its like an addiction


Good ain't it mate? Get some pics up so you can have a good comparison for a few months later.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Glad to say I can somehow feel more muscly even though I'm on a cut. Bicep seems to be growing, either that or fat is coming off them so makes them look bigger/more shaped! Either way, I'm happy.  Same to be said about Tri's.
> 
> Shoulders looking good too, especially during OHP, always had widish/broad shoulders so nice to get some shape and meat on them now.
> 
> Absolutely buzzing to lift tomorrow, its like an addiction


Fantastic, great to hear things are going well. :thumb: Definitely a sort of an addiction, but a good one to have.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Fantastic, great to hear things are going well. :thumb: Definitely a sort of an addiction, but a good one to have.


Indeed! I remember when I was younger and used to work out in my bedroom alone, after school/college I'd be sort of a chore and like "ergh time to workout >_> " now I can't wait, genuinely sad when its over :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good ain't it mate? Get some pics up so you can have a good comparison for a few months later.


Defo, I love it 

Maybe some soon. Don't really like the excess fat/gyno on my chest though :sad: Maybe a back shot or something soon, perhaps even get one tomorrow after training


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Defo, I love it
> 
> Maybe some soon. Don't really like the excess fat/gyno on my chest though :sad: Maybe a back shot or something soon, perhaps even get one tomorrow after training


Maybe just take some now then but don't post till a few months later. This sport messes with your head sometimes so you've gotta have pics to see the progress


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Indeed! I remember when I was younger and used to work out in my bedroom alone, after school/college I'd be sort of a chore and like "ergh time to workout >_> " now I can't wait, genuinely sad when its over :lol:


That's it, it doesn't feel like a chore if you're properly into things and seeing results. I know some people that I talk to are the same with the gym, find it a real chore but have never found it that way for myself, I love it.

Would be good for you to get some progress pics, even if you don't post them, to look back and see the changes over a period of time can really help I find.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just back from the hairdressers.. was getting a few compliments, apparently because I go every 4 weeks, she see changes in me every time I go! :smartass:

Told my arms look bigger, which I did think anyway haha, but also lost weight in my face and that


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

AWWWW Compliments. :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Order placed with @GoNutrition.
> 
> ...


Good man!!!

:beer:

:beer:

:beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

gymlady said:


> AWWWW Compliments. :devil2:


Yep! Haha  Gotta love em :tongue:

Buff and fit were also dropped into conversation but I laughed it off :lol: :innocent:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

first month i was in manchester a guy approached me and asked me if im a Professional athlete/bber , LOL! i thought he was just blind or somethin


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Just back from the hairdressers.. was getting a few compliments, apparently because I go every 4 weeks, she see changes in me every time I go! :smartass:
> 
> Told my arms look bigger, which I did think anyway haha, but also lost weight in my face and that


Dem ginger gainz.  might pop to the hairdressers too then..... I wonder what they can do for me......?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Dem ginger gainz.  might pop to the hairdressers too then..... I wonder what they can do for me......?


Haha yeah I'm loving the PPL routine  Big thanks to @Ginger Ben :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Haha yeah I'm loving the PPL routine  Big thanks to @Ginger Ben :thumbup1: :beer:


You're welcome


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good in here mate, and ya Ben is the King of the Gingers, gives good advice.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Looking good in here mate, and ya Ben is the King of the Gingers, gives good advice.


Cheers mate 

Yeah he is! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL * 

*Deadlifts*

74.5KG 3 x 5

*Barbell Bench Rows*

45.25KG 3 x 10

*Rear Delt Rows*

12KG 3 x 10

*Upright Rows*

27.25KG 3 x 10

*Preacher Curls*

12KG 3 x 10

*EZ Bar Curls*

25KG 3 x 10

6 sets of skipping post workout too per usual. :thumbup1:

Great session.  Increased on Deadlifts, Bench Rows and EZ Bar. Increase Preacher next time, probably Rear Delt Rows too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Also got a back shot after workout. Both relaxed and then pumped/flexed. Still mini compared to you guys though!! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Fair play on not going out for a full out bulk. Bit of blubber there but bet you'll look much leaner in six months on same diet + training....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Fair play on not going out for a full out bulk. Bit of blubber there but bet you'll look much leaner in six months on same diet + training....


Yeah mate slowly getting there


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate slowly getting there


You'll be looking much better in 6 months but still not happy. Hence these photos. BTW we are never happy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good stuff mate. All had to start somewhere so just keep cracking on. Got a good attitude and plenty of help available when you need it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate. All had to start somewhere so just keep cracking on. Got a good attitude and plenty of help available when you need it


Cheers mate. Just want the excess fat gone now :cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate. All had to start somewhere so just keep cracking on. Got a good attitude and plenty of help available when you need it


Good summary there Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. Just want the excess fat gone now :cursing:


It'll go mate. Nothing happens fast in this game sadly but you'll get there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> It'll go mate. Nothing happens fast in this game sadly but you'll get there


Just can't see much difference as the weeks go by, maybe its because I see myself most days so harder to notice. :sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Just can't see much difference as the weeks go by, maybe its because I see myself most days so harder to notice. :sad:


Definitely mate. Other peoples views are helpful in this instance. We are our harshest critics as well so don't worry too much about it and just keep going.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Just can't see much difference as the weeks go by, maybe its because I see myself most days so harder to notice. :sad:


That's the point of these photos mate. You can then see a big difference in the next few months.

Gonna be doing my yearly cut from 1st may , whenever that is, will chuck up some blubber and less blubber pics throughout....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Just can't see much difference as the weeks go by, maybe its because I see myself most days so harder to notice. :sad:


I think myself smaller now than I was 2 years ago. But I'm nearly 4 stone heavier!

Your own opinion in this game is the least valid generally


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmmm cheers lads :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Hmmm cheers lads :beer:


Youre amongst some good people on this journal Dan. We might not all be able to grow muscle and lose fat as fast as we want, but we try to keep ourselves as optimistic as possible.

You were buzzing yesterday so let's let that continue


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Youre amongst some good people on this journal Dan. We might not all be able to grow muscle and lose fat as fast as we want, but we try to keep ourselves as optimistic as possible.
> 
> You were buzzing yesterday so let's let that continue


Yeah you guys are great tbh. It's just I looked at some pics from September and compare those to today and I can't see no difference, even though I've gained **** load of strength and lost a stone :/


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah you guys are great tbh. It's just I looked at some pics from September and compare those to today and I can't see no difference, even though I've gained **** load of strength and lost a stone :/


Haha. You know the rest by now mate. Just keep at it!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Stick with it, put the work in as you are doing, be consistent and it'll all come together. As others have said, its a slow process, and we all are our own worst critic.

You've said yourself you've lost a stone and gained strength so that's great progress.

Since training I've kept diaries of prep/off-season etc, and photos along the way so I can see whats what. If I feel like I'm not progressing I then look back at when I was a similar weight in the past, pictures etc so I can compare and although it may not scream out when I look in the mirror, I do see progress. May be little things but progress is progress.

Crack on and be positive.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

There's always gear


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Joke!!

Don't want the gear police telling me off


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Stick with it, put the work in as you are doing, be consistent and it'll all come together. As others have said, its a slow process, and we all are our own worst critic.
> 
> You've said yourself you've lost a stone and gained strength so that's great progress.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Keeks :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> There's always gear


There isn't anything to help you cut is there? :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> There isn't anything to help you cut is there? :laugh:


Lots


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lots


Only heard of clen tbf but isn't that only to help you keep muscle really?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Only heard of clen tbf but isn't that only to help you keep muscle really?


No it's used as a fat burner really. Don't think it has any anti catabolic effect although I've never used it so not 100%


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> No it's used as a fat burner really. Don't think it has any anti catabolic effect although I've never used it so not 100%


Fair enough. Got some Burnmax from GoNutrition today so will take 3 a day and see if that fat burner helps.

If nothing helps then I'll get on the ECA.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> No it's used as a fat burner really. Don't think it has any anti catabolic effect although I've never used it so not 100%


Clen does have mildly anti-catabolic properties I believe.

Very good fat burner too!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Clen does have mildly anti-catabolic properties I believe.
> 
> Very good fat burner too!


Ah cool. Good to know :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Who wants to do a book on Dan to the darkside?

6 months 3/1?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Who wants to do a book on Dan to the darkside?
> 
> 6 months 3/1?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> :lol: :lol:


Clen and dnp count mate. In fact there's lots of OTC stuff that does too. Strictly


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Clen and dnp count mate. In fact there's lots of OTC stuff that does too. Strictly


Won't touch DNP :lol:

ECA at a push


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Won't touch DNP :lol:
> 
> ECA at a push


Sensible


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Won't touch DNP :lol:
> 
> ECA at a push


Doing my cut natty and I've got loads to shift. Hopefully shift those fecking love handles a bit more this year


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Doing my cut natty and I've got loads to shift. Hopefully shift those fecking love handles a bit more this year


Will be interesting to watch mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Will be interesting to watch mate


Actually ive lost loads from my hams and glutes in the last year alone. I know more about diet now so hopefully be able to kill a bit more


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Started the Burnmax today. 3 capsules a day. Training days is 3 capsules 30-45 mins before training, non-training days is 3 capsules evenly spread through the day.

Each capsule has about 65mg caffeine in it, so would it be okay to take one around 6ish? Was thinking breakfast, early afternoon, early evening.. about 8/1/6


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Started the Burnmax today. 3 capsules a day. Training days is 3 capsules 30-45 mins before training, non-training days is 3 capsules evenly spread through the day.
> 
> Each capsule has about 65mg caffeine in it, so would it be okay to take one around 6ish? Was thinking breakfast, early afternoon, early evening.. about 8/1/6


Have you considered taking them after your cardio?

Just a thought because I read that if you let your body get into a fat burning state naturally and then top it up with fat burners you burn more fat than using fat burner to get you there faster.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Have you considered taking them after your cardio?
> 
> Just a thought because I read that if you let your body get into a fat burning state naturally and then top it up with fat burners you burn more fat than using fat burner to get you there faster.


It has caffeine in it mate so its decent as a pre-workout which is why I think they recommend 3 before training, as well as it being a thermogenic fat burner.

I lift Mon, Wed and Sat so will obviously take 3 capsules pre-workout, but just thinking about rest days, I presume 8/1/6 would be fine by the time I sleep around 10/11pm. Or I could just take 3 in the morning, as some days I'm gunna start doing 10-20 mins fasted cardio in the mornings.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Started the Burnmax today. 3 capsules a day. Training days is 3 capsules 30-45 mins before training, non-training days is 3 capsules evenly spread through the day.
> 
> Each capsule has about 65mg caffeine in it, so would it be okay to take one around 6ish? Was thinking breakfast, early afternoon, early evening.. about 8/1/6


I wouldn't have stims late in the day, I enjoy my sleep too much!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't have stims late in the day, I enjoy my sleep too much!


debating to just whack all 3 in with breakfast, and then on fasted cardio days have them before cardio, then have breakfast after cardio.

does it make much difference whether they're spaced out or not?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> debating to just whack all 3 in with breakfast, and then on fasted cardio days have them before cardio, then have breakfast after cardio.
> 
> does it make much difference whether they're spaced out or not?


I'd just go with upon waking and no later than lunch for any other you have


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gunna get the stationary bike out the loft tonight and start doing about 20 mins fasted LISS in the morning just to switch things up and maybe help things move along a bit more. Week will look something like this.

Monday - Fasted LISS on bike, Legs day.

Tuesday - Fasted LISS on bike.

Wednesday - Push day, with HIIT post workout with skipping rope.

Thursday - Fasted LISS on bike.

Friday - REST.

Saturday - Pull day, with HIIT post workout with skipping rope.

Sunday - REST.

Oh, and the fat burners I'll just take 30 mins pre workout on lifting days, and on fasted cardio days will take them upon waking then do fasted cardio, then breakfast after. Rest days will just take them with breakfast.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

He's right about taking stims at night/late evening ;-)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> He's right about taking stims at night/late evening ;-)


Yeah ill just take them in the morning, set myself up for the day and no worries about taking them throughout the day and possibility of effecting sleep. :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got a treadmill at home and I wouldn't have lost so much if it wasn't there.

I do fasted hiit cardio after a cup of tea when cutting. Eventually it just seems like the morning routine.

Would advise watching some training DVDs or something whilst you do the cardio else you will get bored very quickly


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The new gym Im joining has a pool and they open at 630am, I'm thinking swimming before work, I will try but I am just not too much of a morning person.....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

George-Bean said:


> The new gym Im joining has a pool and they open at 630am, I'm thinking swimming before work, I will try but I am just not too much of a morning person.....


Sounds like too much work for me mate, but if you can fit it in then do


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I've got a treadmill at home and I wouldn't have lost so much if it wasn't there.
> 
> I do fasted hiit cardio after a cup of tea when cutting. Eventually it just seems like the morning routine.
> 
> Would advise watching some training DVDs or something whilst you do the cardio else you will get bored very quickly


yeah im planning on either watching YouTube videos on my phone, or just stick Sky Sports News on haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> yeah im playing on either watching YouTube videos on my phone, or just stick Sky Sports News on haha


Download some Ben pauliski yt vids and make them run on a loop. Great motivation


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Download some Ben pauliski yt vids and make them run on a loop. Great motivation


will have a look mate :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> will have a look mate :thumbup1:


If you see people training whilst you're training it all goes in a bit quicker


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive taken to using the treadmill without power on sometimes, give me a little more "grunt" on leg night  You cant run but its a nice push and makes the old ticker pump like a good un.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got it out, nothing fancy just a standard V-Fit exercise bike


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Just got it out, nothing fancy just a standard V-Fit exercise bike


As long as you can pedal it. Who gives a sh1t!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just finished fasted LISS, 20 minutes on bike.

Dunno how accurate, but according to the bike meter thing I was going at 13-16mph, biked 4.5 miles but only managed to burn 16 calories?

Heart was ticking along nicely and was nearly breaking into a sweat


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Just finished fasted LISS, 20 minutes on bike.
> 
> Dunno how accurate, but according to the bike meter thing I was going at 13-16mph, biked 4.5 miles but only managed to burn 16 calories?
> 
> Heart was ticking along nicely and was nearly breaking into a sweat


16 calories :lol: think that's wrong mate lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> 16 calories :lol: think that's wrong mate lol


Yeah thought so lol how can you bike 4 and a half miles and only burn 16 cals :lol:

Time to grab time breakfast, pre workout banana then hit legs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Well done on getting into the cardio so quick. Just 10-20 mins is all it takes. As soon as you miss 2-3 sessions ,you'll miss a month


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*LEGS * 

*Squats*

65.75KG 5x5

*SLDL*

34.75KG 3x10

*Lunges *

27.75KG 3x10

*Calf Raises*

52.75KG 3x10


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> *LEGS *
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


All reps hit. All weights up next time please


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> All reps hit. All weights up next time please


Your a mean instructor Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Your a mean instructor Ben


No point messing around lol. All reps hit weight goes up simple progression


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> No point messing around lol. All reps hit weight goes up simple progression


Yep. Spot on mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> All reps hit. All weights up next time please


Squats went up 5kg today, SLDL 2.5kg and Calf Raises 10kg.

Was gunna up them next week away, squats and raises were tough but felt good


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Squats went up 5kg today, SLDL 2.5kg and Calf Raises 10kg.
> 
> Was gunna up them next week away, squats and raises were tough but felt good


Nice work. It should feel tough lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good job on the legs, but its Monday, I though Mondays are national chest n triceps day? ;-)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Good job on the legs, but its Monday, I though Mondays are national chest n triceps day? ;-)


Haha 

Nah, sometimes time is tight on Mondays so it's easier to do legs on Monday which is the shortest duration out of PPL.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just kidding, our local gym on Monday night is full of people wanting to do chest n triceps.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Today's food was

1,839 calories

170g carbs

166g protein

54g fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Currently doing fasted LISS on the bike. Then off to college till this afternoon, then should be going for a few games of snooker with an old mate this evening.

Have a good day all


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Currently doing fasted LISS on the bike. Then off to college till this afternoon, then should be going for a few games of snooker with an old mate this evening.
> 
> Have a good day all


I read an article on tnation yesterday that said fasted cardio if natty is not a good idea. At least have a small protein shake first or ideal a meal. Look it up it's worth a read


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I read an article on tnation yesterday that said fasted cardio if natty is not a good idea. At least have a small protein shake first or ideal a meal. Look it up it's worth a read


What about BCAA's?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.t-nation.com/training/fasted-cardio-eats-muscle


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What about BCAA's?


Then technically you aren't fasted but apparently still not optimal for a natty


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> I read an article on tnation yesterday that said fasted cardio if natty is not a good idea. At least have a small protein shake first or ideal a meal. Look it up it's worth a read


I don't know where to go with this tbh. I've done pretty well on cardio last 2 years, only lost muscle on my shoulders and chest cos i couldn't train them. Then again I just reduced my carb intake during the day rather than trying to wipe it out. I always did cardio whilst supping dextrose and it was either HIIT or slow cardio as they recommend.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> I don't know where to go with this tbh. I've done pretty well on cardio last 2 years, only lost muscle on my shoulders and chest cos i couldn't train them. Then again I just reduced my carb intake during the day rather than trying to wipe it out. I always did cardio whilst supping dextrose and it was either HIIT or slow cardio as they recommend.


Drinking sugar whilst doing cardio isn't fasted though. Not does it make sense? Lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Drinking sugar whilst doing cardio isn't fasted though. Not does it make sense? Lol


I know that now!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Then technically you aren't fasted but apparently still not optimal for a natty


I didn't mean I take them before cardio lol I meant would it count as some sort of intake like instead of a protein shake

Ill see how it goes fasted anyway, first time cutting so trial and error and all that jazz :tongue:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The biggest problem is us, we are all different.

My cardio is done after weights or on seperate day, I do 50 mins on the strider and keep my heart rate at a measly 130bpm.

This seems to work for me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros. (Can't sleep lol)

Calories 1,863

Protein 177g

Carbs 142g

Fat 59g


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all

Weighed in at 11'12 this morning, two pound decrease from the 12'1 recorded last week. 

Push day today followed by some HIIT cardio. Have a good day :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate. Weight coming down and strength going up. Nice!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. Weight coming down and strength going up. Nice!


Yeah mate good stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just realised its actually a 3lb loss :lol: My bad.

Anyway, Push today. 

*Bench Press*

65.25KG 5x5 (last rep in 4th set was grindy as fúck, last rep in 5th set had to be help spotted on)

*OHP*

30.25KG 3x8 (increased weight this week, will go for 10 reps next time)

*Incline Flyes*

10KG 3x10

*Lateral Raises*

7.5KG 3x10 (increased this week, was gunna go for 8 reps as new weight but felt good and managed all 10 on 3 sets, probably up weight again slightly next week  )

*Tricep Extensions*

20KG 3x10

*Push Ups & Tricep Dips superset*

3x10 each

6 sets of skipping done post workout too.

Done  You know you've had a good workout when you ache like fúck driving home :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good lad. Gainz a plenty there


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate the way you describe your hard reps on bench is exactly how it should be so that's ideal


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate the way you describe your hard reps on bench is exactly how it should be so that's ideal


yeah mate felt good! was a brilliant session considering I forgot to have a pre workout snack which is normally a banana, so felt so depleted and no energy, but once I got into the swing of things I was away 

I think lateral raises are my new favourite exercise, love em :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good lad. Gainz a plenty there


Cheers mate, hopefully


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> yeah mate felt good! was a brilliant session considering I forgot to have a pre workout snack which is normally a banana, so felt so depleted and no energy, but once I got into the swing of things I was away
> 
> I think lateral raises are my new favourite exercise, love em :thumb:


They are good. Check out the real big bears journal on here. Under construction the freak. He's done a video on how to do them well. Worth a look


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> They are good. Check out the real big bears journal on here. Under construction the freak. He's done a video on how to do them well. Worth a look


Will have a look this evening, nice one :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

The big bear has got a film coming out! On his fb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> They are good. Check out the real big bears journal on here. Under construction the freak. He's done a video on how to do them well. Worth a look


Remember when he showed me how to do them the way he does. Ruined me on about 2.5kg DB's


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Remember when he showed me how to do them the way he does. Ruined me on about 2.5kg DB's


I used 8'd the other day and it hurt a lot lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I used 8'd the other day and it hurt a lot lol


Hard bàstard :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

The joys of flexible dieting


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> The joys of flexible dieting


What the hell is that!?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> What the hell is that!?


Chocolate whey mixed with Greek yoghurt, couple of weight watchers mini digestives and no calorie caramel syrup


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Chocolate whey mixed with Greek yoghurt, couple of weight watchers mini digestives and no calorie caramel syrup


That doesn't sound too bad! Kinda like a cheesecakey thing. That caramel syrup does not look pleasant though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> That doesn't sound too bad! Kinda like a cheesecakey thing. That caramel syrup does not look pleasant though


Was proper nice haha, better than I expected :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just back from docs with blood results.

Test - 13.7nmol/L

Est - 144pmol/L

Said all my hormones were fine; Liver, Thyroid, Kidney etc all fine too.

Basically its not full blown gyno, and its also less noticeable because I have muscle too and not just some fat guy. Would have to be surgery as its tissue, although she said keep dieting and exercising and doing what you're doing and you the tissue could reduce, just like when woman athletes lose weight get smaller breasts..

I can't get any surgery through NHS, although she would've liked to, you can only get it if you're like proper mentally ill and can only get supplements or tablets if you're really severe such as physically producing milk. Would have to go private at a 'Spire' hospital.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trying to get gyno done on the NHS is a joke mate, I went the other year and got told the usual "It's just fat deposite" His face soon when blank when i said "Fat wouldn't hurt or be a solid lump would it pal?"

Sorted it myself with the letro cycle I posted a bit back.

Getting leaner will for sure shrink the lump, look at my uber lean pics from my last show and there's no lump there at all.

Keep going as you are, you're making top progress


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Trying to get gyno done on the NHS is a joke mate, I went the other year and got told the usual "It's just fat deposite" His face soon when blank when i said "Fat wouldn't hurt or be a solid lump would it pal?"
> 
> Sorted it myself with the letro cycle I posted a bit back.
> 
> ...


I know mate, although she did try as she's one of the nicest doctors, not like most of em where they're just stuck up -_-

Mines quite weird, because its not a solid lump, nipples have never ever been sore,.. its just been there since puberty when I had bad weight influxes.

I've seen them mate, even looking at your profile pic I would've never said you had suffered with it!

As its tissue and not a hormonal imbalance caused by steroids, I'm guessing no Letro, Nolva or anything is gunna help :sad:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine was present from puberty mate due to my massive weight ups and downs as well, was a 19 and half stone blob at 22. On some pics now you can see it, in the flesh you can't.

Personally I'd say leave the nolv and letro unless the doc gives them to you. If, after you've got lean enough to see if it's very present then have a good think about using the tablets for it


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

its sad when you lose all the weight and new problems occur innit.

Had excess skin around my belly and cellulite on my legs, lost the excess skin on my belly but cellulite remains and even if I exercise lots and eat clean its stubborn, remains there.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Mine was present from puberty mate due to my massive weight ups and downs as well, was a 19 and half stone blob at 22. On some pics now you can see it, in the flesh you can't.
> 
> Personally I'd say leave the nolv and letro unless the doc gives them to you. If, after you've got lean enough to see if it's very present then have a good think about using the tablets for it


Yeah I think thats the best option to be honest. Just get leaner and leaner and then see what its like, hopefully it would've reduced a fair bit. Here's some pics taken Saturday, its not like proper bad but still annoys me enough to not leave me comfortable and confident with my body (top off).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How old are you mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> How old are you mate?


I'm 20


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

doesnt seem bad tbh. i didnt even notice it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Still just a pup then 

Yes the nips are a bit puffy but doesn't look anything major, so again personally I'd say no tablets for now.

It also looks like you have same fat distribution as I do, lower stomach and love handles. Could have something to do with your insulin sensitivity/resistance.

When do you have your carbs?

I reckon once you've properly leaned out then you'll not even see the puffiness


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Isn't noticeable to me mate, side on May be different.

But it will only go one way if you carry on as you are :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

gymlady said:


> doesnt seem bad tbh. i didnt even notice it


Thankyou  I guess with my hormones both stable and correct now it can't get any worse, so if I carry on losing weight and fat it can only reduce the tissue


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Once your shoulders widen and arms get bigger , they'll take any attention off other body parts. You're sorting your waist out so it should be double bubble:thumbup1:

Won't take long either:beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Still just a pup then
> 
> Yes the nips are a bit puffy but doesn't look anything major, so again personally I'd say no tablets for now.
> 
> ...


I have my carbs split through the day really mate.

Training day would be cereal with protein shake breakfast, banana pre workout, 2 chicken breast and pasta post workout lunch, sandwich or wraps for dinner with ham/chicken.

Non-training day would be cereal with protein shake breakfast, wrap/sandwiches for lunch, then some sort of meat steak, ham, chicken whatever with either rice or protein pasta for dinner


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Once your shoulders widen and arms get bigger , they'll take any attention off other body parts. You're sorting your waist out so it should be double bubble:thumbup1:
> 
> Won't take long either:beer:


True that mate, I guess I just gotta keep working hard, at first it ****ed me off but now its just made me more determined 

cheers all :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> True that mate, I guess I just gotta keep working hard, at first it ****ed me off but now its just made me more determined
> 
> cheers all :beer:


You've got loads of enthusiasm too which is great and you know we are all behind you on here! Happy days:beer:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just looked at your cals and mine aren't that much more really. I have more fats and less carbs though to make calories up.

Would suggest on training days to split carbs to breakfast, pre-training meal and post training meal

Then lower carbs but up fats on a none training day and have them at just breakfast and lunch time.

BTW I'm only throwing ideas here mate, as said you're doing really well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Just looked at your cals and mine aren't that much more really. I have more fats and less carbs though to make calories up.
> 
> Would suggest on training days to split carbs to breakfast, pre-training meal and post training meal
> 
> ...


how many grams would you say for evening meal on rest ? I mean atm I normally have protein pasta with lean protein source, but the pasta only has 15g per 50g serving.

I normally aim for a 40/40/20 cpf split, but just lately its been more 35/35/30 or 35/40/25

and cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You've got loads of enthusiasm too which is great and you know we are all behind you on here! Happy days:beer:


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Dan94 said:


> how many grams would you say for evening meal on rest ? I mean atm I normally have protein pasta with lean protein source, but the pasta only has 15g per 50g serving.
> 
> I normally aim for a 40/40/20 cpf split, but just lately its been more 35/35/30 or 35/40/25
> 
> and cheers


Ahhh I see, I thought it was just normal pasta  Could try 45/25/30 (p/c/f) Only reason I say this is due to what I'm like and how my fat goes on (as said, same places as you from looking at the pics).

Do you find you get sleepy after a high carb meal?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Ahhh I see, I thought it was just normal pasta  Could try 45/25/30 (p/c/f) Only reason I say this is due to what I'm like and how my fat goes on (as said, same places as you from looking at the pics).
> 
> Do you find you get sleepy after a high carb meal?


the pasta post workout is normal, I normally have a tin of low fat mac cheese with 2 chicken breasts. mac cheese is 44g carbs, so I have that post workout and pre workout is normally breakfast (29g carbs) with a banana (20g) so about 100g of my carbs is around training, then about 40g-60g in afternoon or evening meal.

not really tbh, the only high carb meal I have would be the post workout meal, but after doing a tough weights session and HIIT cardio the carbs don't make me tired, just get my energy back really what I've used lol

I could try carb cycling if things start to slow down, never tried it before as I always have an issue with really low carb meals as hate salad and that :lol:

I lost 2/3lb this week though so will keep going and see where it takes me :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sod salads haha I just force broccli in my mouth.

If you're dropping 2-3lb a week then defo don't change anything at all. When and if it slows down then can easily play about with things to get the drop going again


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Sod salads haha I just force broccli in my mouth.
> 
> If you're dropping 2-3lb a week then defo don't change anything at all. When and if it slows down then can easily play about with things to get the drop going again


Exactly mate 

Just got a reply from an equiry I made to the local Spire private hospital, initial consultation fee £105.. fixed cost the gyno surgery in the region of £3895-£6800.... fuuuuuck that! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lot cheaper (and be a nice little holiday) to go to poland and get it done. Less than £3k I think all in, and that's the top price.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Lot cheaper (and be a nice little holiday) to go to poland and get it done. Less than £3k I think all in, and that's the top price.


Something to possibly consider in the distant future, but will try lowering body fat first, cheers for that though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

1,807 calories

180g protein

152g carbs

51g fat


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am very much a novice, but I did read an article about "love handles" it said along the lines of not to overwork them as the muscles will push them out even further, it also said this does not apply to the abs, I cant for the life of me find the article now. It was an interesting read though and at the time I thought it logical.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

1,822

169g protein

156g carbs

56g fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL*

*Deadlifts*

77.25KG 3x5 (just over my BW now  )

*Bench Rows*

45.25KG 10x3

*Rear Delt Rows*

12KG 10x3

*Upright Rows*

29.75KG 8x3

*EZ Bar Curls*

30KG 8x3

*Preacher Curls*

15KG 8x3

Increased everything this week apart from RDR, will increase next time. EZ Bar up by 5KG, felt great, the burn and pump was insane. :laugh: Preacher was a nice finisher. 

Skipping post workout too.

Should be going out clubbing tomorrow night for a mates birthday, so just experimenting today with trying to keep carbs slightly lower. Normally get around 140g-160g, but think I'll hit around 90g today. Protein pancakes with natural peanut butter and 4 fried eggs for tea I reckon.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

1,795 calories

170g protein

95g carbs

75g fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Another low carb day today. I know its not practical with me most of the time because its so much easier on the rush to just pick up a wrap or sandwich, but today I tried to keep under 100g again. Only carbs came from protein cookie, tiny bit of cereal on greek yoghurt for extra fiber, and from a pitta bread with my chicken shish kebab tonight. 

1, 836 calories

173g protein

98g carbs

83g fat

Legs tomorrow


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh yeah also, for lunch I had a protein cookie and 3 fried eggs, when they were nearly done I put a slice of weight watchers cheese on each egg so it melted over it, tasty as fúck! :drool:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning cardio done.  20 mins again, average speed 13mph-16mph, probably class that more as MISS than LISS :laugh: 16.5 calories burnt supposedly and biked 4.50 miles.

Legs later on, looking forward to squats  (what's wrong with me? :lol: :tongue: )


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Legs for me too today, might sin and workout twice.....

Thing about morning cardio is that it keeps the chub coming off all day


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Back day for me!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bank holiday Leg day 

*Squats*

70.75KG 5x5 (fúck these were tough as hell, upped the weight 5KG since last week :lol: )

*SLDL*

37.25KG 3x10

*Lunges*

30KG 3 x 10 (changed to DB's this week to try it, arms were aching like fúck too :lol: might change back to BB)

*Calf Raises*

62.75KG 3x10 (upped 10KG since last week  )


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Bank holiday Leg day
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


That's a good session there Dan. You'll be over 100kg on the squats soon!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> That's a good session there Dan. You'll be over 100kg on the squats soon!


Hope so mate. I just thought fúck it and went for the squats, I actually thought to myself how the fúck do you guys do 100KG squats :lol:

Legs like jelly so always a good sign :beer:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I would put money on it that you could do 100kg on those calves, looking at your other numbers.........


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Love what your doing though mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> I would put money on it that you could do 100kg on those calves, looking at your other numbers.........


Probably mate. I already have fairly big and powerful legs genetically from my Dad and from a lot of football playing, practically a couple of hours every day in my teens.

Probably try 70KG Calf Raises and bump Squats up to 75KG next week, then I think it'll be more of a steady grind instead of jumping through the weight increases.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you using a cage or squat stands?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Hope so mate. I just thought fúck it and went for the squats, I actually thought to myself how the fúck do you guys do 100KG squats :lol:
> 
> Legs like jelly so always a good sign :beer:


They go up in droves mate. :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Are you using a cage or squat stands?


Squat stands/catchers mate.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003UU66M8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=5336432705-21


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Morning cardio done.  20 mins again, average speed 13mph-16mph, probably class that more as MISS than LISS :laugh: 16.5 calories burnt supposedly and biked 4.50 miles.
> 
> Legs later on, looking forward to squats  (what's wrong with me? :lol: :tongue: )


16.5 cals...... I'd ignore that lol

Just use each session with distance as a benchmark and progress with it :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 16.5 cals...... I'd ignore that lol
> 
> Just use each session with distance as a benchmark and progress with it :beer:


Yeah will do, its just a standard exercise from Argos so nothing fancy, knew it wouldn't count cal's accurate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah will do, its just a standard exercise from Argos so nothing fancy, knew it wouldn't count cal's accurate :lol:


Silly thing lol

I'll do about 100 cals 10 mins on a X-Trainer, same again on a treadmill then a steady 20 mins on bike to wrap up 

Fuelled by nothing but coffee and coconut oil :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Silly thing lol
> 
> I'll do about 100 cals 10 mins on a X-Trainer, same again on a treadmill then a steady 20 mins on bike to wrap up
> 
> Fuelled by nothing but coffee and coconut oil :lol:


Wish I had that variety, bike will do for now :tongue:

Another lowish carb day today, looking at pretty much exactly 100g. I was getting about 140g-160g carbs on both training and non-training days, but Sat, Sun and today have been around 80g-100g. Definitely feel less bloated on my stomach, not sure if its a mind thing as doubt I'd see that much difference in just 3 days? :confused1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

They look good mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

1, 850 calories

169g protein

102g carbs

86g fat

83g of those carbs coming from pre and post workout 

Normally weigh myself on a Wednesday morning but probably weigh myself tomorrow morning as well, just to see what difference the past 3 days have made. I defo look and feel less bloated in my stomach and midsection.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Wish I had that variety, bike will do for now :tongue:
> 
> Another lowish carb day today, looking at pretty much exactly 100g. I was getting about 140g-160g carbs on both training and non-training days, but Sat, Sun and today have been around 80g-100g. Definitely feel less bloated on my stomach, not sure if its a mind thing as doubt I'd see that much difference in just 3 days? :confused1:


It will be the less carbs giving less bloat mate 

Very noticeable when drop in carbs for me, gluten free makes a big difference too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It will be the less carbs giving less bloat mate
> 
> Very noticeable when drop in carbs for me, gluten free makes a big difference too.


Yeah thought so, its weird because I always crave carbs, just got into the habit really quick and easy to whip up a sarnie or wrap or something. Seem to be less hungry too which is strange. :confused1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning cardio done. Only managed 15 mins today as was running late for college. Forgot to weigh myself first thing :sad: done it after cardio (when I remembered) and came out at 11'12 which is the same as from last Wednesday. Was only doing it out of interest, proper weigh in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Its really annoying me seeing people ripped for Summer and I've been dieting hard since Jan 2nd and only last about a stone


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Its really annoying me seeing people ripped for Summer and I've been dieting hard since Jan 2nd and only last about a stone


I agree. Been dieting nearly two weeks now and not shredded. Fûcking me right off! :lol:

You're doing great mate. Keep cracking on


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Its really annoying me seeing people ripped for Summer and I've been dieting hard since Jan 2nd and only last about a stone


I've lost 5lb since Thursday, dunno from what. Ear wax or a close shave I suspect:lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I agree. Been dieting nearly two weeks now and not shredded. Fûcking me right off! :lol:
> 
> You're doing great mate. Keep cracking on


4 months and only lost a stone though and not THAT much of a difference look wise apart from more shape muscle wise.

**** me off :cursing:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just saw this link on the gyno thread http://www.gynecoma.com/pseudogynecomastia-symptoms-diagnosis-treatment/

and when you go down to pills to help it, this was #1 which has been featured on Livestrong too.

http://www.gynecomastiatreatment.com/gynecomastia-treatment-how-it-works.php

Could possibly be worth a go or at least printing off and speaking to doctor about


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> 4 months and only lost a stone though and not THAT much of a difference look wise apart from more shape muscle wise.
> 
> **** me off :cursing:


How many cals were you eating before? And are you using a fat burner of some sort?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> 4 months and only lost a stone though and not THAT much of a difference look wise apart from more shape muscle wise.
> 
> **** me off :cursing:


A stone is quite a chunk of your overall body weight though mate and don't forget now your training you'll be building some muscle even in a deficit due to being new to the weights.

Muscle is three times more sense than fat and therefore the same volume of muscle weighs 3 times as much so the scales are more or less redundant now tbh. Go on the mirror and your lifting to gauge progress.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> How many cals were you eating before? And are you using a fat burner of some sort?


I started on around 2000 I think, then gradually lowering it by about 50-100 each time weight loss stalled. Weight loss stalled at 1850 calories, and can't really drop anymore cus ill be below BMR calories so I just added morning cardio 3 times a week and HIIT post workout 2 times a week.

Only fat burner im using atm is the GoNutrition Burnmax, dunno if its any good though ingredients here

http://gonutrition.com/burnmax


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> A stone is quite a chunk of your overall body weight though mate and don't forget now your training you'll be building some muscle even in a deficit due to being new to the weights.
> 
> Muscle is three times more sense than fat and therefore the same volume of muscle weighs 3 times as much so the scales are more or less redundant now tbh. Go on the mirror and your lifting to gauge progress.


Yeah I guess so mate.

Wanted to try do it natural as possible but might just bite the bullet and start on the ECA


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah I guess so mate.
> 
> Wanted to try do it natural as possible but might just bite the bullet and start on the ECA


Are you having refeed days?


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Dan mate if your stuggling with reducing cals and not seeing anymore weight/fat loss try shifting about your macros. Up protein and fats lower carbs or some other combo till you see a reduction in body fat. Cals alone do not always make the diff bud everyone is different.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you having refeed days?


Not really, not planned ones anyway. Every 2 weeks or so I might have a pizza takeaway or a roast and think "oh ill class this as a sorta re-feed day", but never really plan one every 10 days or whatever. Don't really understand them I guess. I know you really up your carbs, but is that on top of your normal calories, or do you cut protein and fat to put more calories in the bank to be used for the extra carbs, so to speak?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Not really, not planned ones anyway. Every 2 weeks or so I might have a pizza takeaway or a roast and think "oh ill class this as a sorta re-feed day", but never really plan one every 10 days or whatever. Don't really understand them I guess. I know you really up your carbs, but is that on top of your normal calories, or do you cut protein and fat to put more calories in the bank to be used for the extra carbs, so to speak?


You can't run on low cals constantly as your metabolism slows down and it becomes very hard to shift fat. A refeed will give your system a bump start and then you can continue the progress.

Not sure exactly how you structure one but I'd probably just double your normal diet cals and keep roughly the same macros. Maybe keep fats lower


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll probably just eat my normal bulk cals for a day. Got loads left!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You can't run on low cals constantly as your metabolism slows down and it becomes very hard to shift fat. A refeed will give your system a bump start and then you can continue the progress.
> 
> Not sure exactly how you structure one but I'd probably just double your normal diet cals and keep roughly the same macros. Maybe keep fats lower


cheers mate, ill do some research and have a look on here, I presume there must be a few stickies on the topic

My normal macro's for 40/40/20 split would normally be 162p, 162c and 62f, although I normally hit around 120g-160g carbs and higher fat/protein some days. I'm guessing just keep those macros the same, but double carbs so try aim for 162p, 300c and 62f? Maybe @dtlv can help if he doesn't mind


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just put together a re feed day for tomorrow.

Normally a 40/40/20 split is 160g carb for me.

Calculated a day tomorrow with 298g carb, reckon that'll be enough carbs to boost the leptin levels? Still managed to keep it only 420 calories over what I normally eat in a deficit, so basically at maintenance and with 1g protein per 1lb BW still. Split is 55/30/15 cpf.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doctor just rang me, managed to 'have a word' with an old friend and get me a gyno referral appointment on the NHS


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Just put together a re feed day for tomorrow.
> 
> Normally a 40/40/20 split is 160g carb for me.
> 
> Calculated a day tomorrow with 298g carb, reckon that'll be enough carbs to boost the leptin levels? Still managed to keep it only 420 calories over what I normally eat in a deficit, so basically at maintenance and with 1g protein per 1lb BW still. Split is 55/30/15 cpf.


Breakfast - cereal with protein shake.

pre workout - banana with 2 rounds of bread

TRAIN

post workout (dinner) - 2 chicken breasts and pasta

snack - 2 rounds of bread with protein shake

tea - 3 wraps with 100g chicken slices, 250g potato, 60g brown rice


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Debating whether to leave out HIIT today post workout as it's a re feed day, not sure whether it's best to burn calories/carbs on a refeed?

Weigh in at 11'11 today, 1lb drop since last week. Still do a refeed though as will be beneficial considering been dieting for 4 months lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Debating whether to leave out HIIT today post workout as it's a re feed day, not sure whether it's best to burn calories/carbs on a refeed?
> 
> Weigh in at 11'11 today, 1lb drop since last week. Still do a refeed though as will be beneficial considering been dieting for 4 months lol


Smash it in mate. Means you can eat more


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Smash it in mate. Means you can eat more


Still got leg DOMS from Monday :lol:

But will do, lovely day for it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm still doing my HIIT cardio. Love it now! :thumbup1: Has it got warmer in last week cos I'm sweating more and more on it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's meant to get even hotter soon, or so they say :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> It's meant to get even hotter soon, or so they say :laugh:


Was taking four showers a day, cutting in July last year. Smelly bastard! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PUSH 

*Bench Press*

62.25KG 5x5

*OHP*

30.25KG 3x10 upped to 10 reps

*Incline Flyes*

10KG 3x10

*Lat Raises*

7.5KG 3x10

*Tri Ext*

20KG 3x10

*Tricep Dips and Push Ups*

both 3x10 @ BW

Good session  Now enjoying 2 slices of bread and a protein shake as afternoon snack for re feed day. First actual protein shake I've drank for weeks/months :lol:

Some how got to stomach 3 wraps, 280g of potato and 60g rice tonight, swear I'm gunna pop :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Re feed day anyone? :lol: struggling on the rice atm :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Re feed day anyone? :lol: struggling on the rice atm :lol:


Think you may have gone too long without a big meal. A few more refeeds should get your appetite in action


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Re feed day anyone? :lol: struggling on the rice atm :lol:


That looks horrible lol. Do you not like veg or sauces?? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I got doughnuts for mine:beer:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Re feed day anyone? :lol: struggling on the rice atm :lol:


That's one dry as plate of food


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks horrible lol. Do you not like veg or sauces?? :lol:


Chicken and salad cream in the wraps, ketchup on the rice :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I got doughnuts for mine:beer:


Thought you were meant to use good carb sources for re feed days?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Thought you were meant to use good carb sources for re feed days?


I don't care at this point. Will just monitor things ATM. Lost loads already so ahead of where I thought I'd be. (Probably go backwards next week with that type of attitude)

My body was used to 4000 cals a day going down to 2200, 2900 with training its getting confused


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Chicken and salad cream in the wraps, ketchup on the rice :laugh:


Tf for that


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I don't care at this point. Will just monitor things ATM. Lost loads already so ahead of where I thought I'd be. (Probably go backwards next week with that type of attitude)
> 
> My body was used to 4000 cals a day going down to 2200, 2900 with training its getting confused


fair enough mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate


Have you read marknorthumbria 's journals. Have a look at what he eats and when he trains. He's the expert on the small stomach on here


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Chicken and salad cream in the wraps, ketchup on the rice :laugh:


Still horrible :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im glad I am good at curry lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Still horrible :lol:


It'll do :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Finishing macros for the re feed day.

351g carbs

171g protein

52g fat

2,600 calories. Maintenance is roughly 2300-2500 so slightly over but ah well. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Finishing macros for the re feed day.
> 
> 351g carbs
> 
> ...


It's meant to be over lol. That's the point. Good work though mate. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's meant to be over lol. That's the point. Good work though mate. Onwards and upwards


Cheers mate. I've missed eating like this :lol: I'll probably do one every 2/3 weeks or whenever weight loss stalls


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. I've missed eating like this :lol: I'll probably do one every 2/3 weeks or whenever weight loss stalls


Once a week Dan! Well I am!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. I've missed eating like this :lol: I'll probably do one every 2/3 weeks or whenever weight loss stalls


I'd say every 10 days or so mate. Or as you say when loss stalls


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. I've missed eating like this :lol: I'll probably do one every 2/3 weeks or whenever weight loss stalls


Get creative with it too! Doesn't need to be all "good" carbs some junk in there will taste amazing and help fat loss aswell


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Get creative with it too! Doesn't need to be all "good" carbs some junk in there will taste amazing and help fat loss aswell


Will do next time. Just read somewhere about making sure it's good carbs like starchy stuff aha.

I Reckon a large dominoes could help go towards it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

tomorrow's lovelies


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Niiiiiice 

Defo feelin the dominos large pizza next weekend.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Niiiiiice
> 
> Defo feelin the dominos large pizza next weekend.


Nomnom stuffed crust bbq pizza mmmmm


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Afternoon all. 

Mate has decided to set up a 5 a side team again on Thursday nights, got a friendly game tonight @ 7:30pm. All good exercise/cardio and will be great to start playing footy again 

Macro's for today, as I've already planned them out -

1, 816 calories

169g protein

132g carbs

65g fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Meal after football. Protein pasta, scrambled eggs and some ketchup, lovely


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you tried home made Turkey burgers?

500 grams turkey breast mince,

1 egg,

1 chicken oxo cube.

mix it together and dry fry.

Very tasty mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Have you tried home made Turkey burgers?
> 
> 500 grams turkey breast mince,
> 
> ...


No I haven't mate, I tried tuna burgers but they were a disaster :lol:

I'll have to give them a try soon! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL * 

*Deadlifts *

77.25KG 3x5

*Bench Rows*

47.75KG 3x8

*Upright Rows*

29.75KG 3x10

*Rear Delt Rows*

12KG 3x10

*EZ Bar Curls*

30KG 3x10

*Preacher Curls*

15KG 3x8

Skipping post workout. 

Really enjoyed and pleased with the 3x10 on 30KG EZ Bar Curls, pump was incredible.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done mate nice steady progress


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done mate nice steady progress


cheers buddy


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice going mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Nice going mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey all.

Looking forward to weigh in Wednesday. Will be cool to see what effect the re feed had. Just a chill out rest day today, will sit and watch the footy, last day of the season. I'd normally be sad, but quite pleased in all honesty because of the seasons Norwich and Spurs have had :lol:

Post my macros later on


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thinking of trying one of the "T#" fat burners from Extreme Labs - http://www.extremelabs.co.uk/fat_burners.htm

..after not being too impressed with the GoNutrition Burnmax.

http://gonutrition.com/burnmax

The ingredients look really similiar though, even though a lot of people have great results with T3, T5, T6, T9 etc..

Which would you recommend @PHMG ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

T9 mate. Two had me buzzing the day after


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> T9 mate. Two had me buzzing the day after


Says not for first time users? Or doesn't it really matter mate? I looked at the ingredients in T3 and T5 and its practically the same as Burnmax (caffeine with added extracts such as green tea, bitter orange etc..)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

T9's. Lets not f.uck about.

T6's for girls. T5's for small girls.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> T9's. Lets not f.uck about.
> 
> T6's for girls. T5's for small girls.


Soooo, basically go for T9 then? :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Soooo, basically go for T9 then? :laugh:


Correct


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Its about 26 quid on factory supplements. Iirc


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> T9's. Lets not f.uck about.
> 
> T6's for girls. T5's for small girls.


Do you have any discount codes? :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Its about 26 quid on factory supplements. Iirc


Heard of this site before?

http://www.weightlossdirect.co.uk/product_details.aspx?pid=182


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

EXTLAB10

http://www.explosive-nutrition.co.uk/extreme-labs-t9-black-fury-60-caps

10% discount code.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> ..after not being too impressed with the GoNutrition Burnmax.
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/burnmax


And this is why I don't use OTC "fat burners".

They don't work as quick as people think. It's a time game, nail diet then add these.

Real fat burners got to look at your Epherdrine and Clen as they will give you that big buzz and suppress your appetite.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> EXTLAB10
> 
> http://www.explosive-nutrition.co.uk/extreme-labs-t9-black-fury-60-caps
> 
> 10% discount code.


cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And this is why I don't use OTC "fat burners".
> 
> They don't work as quick as people think. It's a time game, nail diet then add these.
> 
> Real fat burners got to look at your Epherdrine and Clen as they will give you that big buzz and suppress your appetite.


just felt like nothing mate, not even an energy boost although it has the same caffeine dose as what I normally use pre workout

effects everyone differently I suppose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> just felt like nothing mate, not even an energy boost although it has the same caffeine dose as what I normally use pre workout
> 
> effects everyone differently I suppose


So you're already used to that dose 

Silly sausage.

Caffeine effects are tolerated easily after a very short time. Caffeine does nothing to me, nor @Ginger Ben (he's a stim head)

But then old Benjy is now on ultra burn - not OTC.

Comes a point where stims stop.

T9's are very well rated


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

True dat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So you're already used to that dose
> 
> Silly sausage.
> 
> ...


yeah mate I guess so, forgot about that :laugh:

Ill give T9's ago, then I guess its try an ECA stack or something

Just need something for a pre workout too, so ill take 2 T9's upon waking and then 1 before training


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> yeah mate I guess so, forgot about that :laugh:
> 
> Ill give T9's ago, then I guess its try an ECA stack or something
> 
> Just need something for a pre workout too, so ill take 2 T9's upon waking and then 1 before training


I'd maybe try one first lol just to asses tolerance.

Personally I'd just get some eca as it works well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd maybe try one first lol just to asses tolerance.
> 
> Personally I'd just get some eca as it works well


yeah ill probs do that haha

its tempting, im just worried about health risks really


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> yeah mate I guess so, forgot about that :laugh:
> 
> Ill give T9's ago, then I guess its try an ECA stack or something
> 
> Just need something for a pre workout too, so ill take 2 T9's upon waking and then 1 before training


Upon waking I'd have a nice strong coffee with coconut oil 

Then a stim pre workout to make the most of them to keep tolerance level at it's most optimum :beer:

ECA what Ben said is a good start, cheap too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> yeah ill probs do that haha
> 
> its tempting, im just worried about health risks really


Why? They are all known, proven ingredients that you can buy from any chemist you want.

Do you know what the ingredients in those t9's are because I sure as hell don't lol

Having said that it's your body and your call


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. Just one t9 to start mate. Assess your tolerance as you go. When I had two at once, work the next day was so slow it was like I was there for nine hours!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Why? They are all known, proven ingredients that you can buy from any chemist you want.
> 
> Do you know what the ingredients in those t9's are because I sure as hell don't lol
> 
> Having said that it's your body and your call


ephedrine can **** with your heart cant it?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> ephedrine can **** with your heart cant it?


Don't know tbh. Clen can


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Heard of this site before?
> 
> http://www.weightlossdirect.co.uk/product_details.aspx?pid=182


No mate. Based in Wakefield. Same price as Factory


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know tbh. Clen can


fúck it, just bought some Ephedrine anyway. 50 tabs for £13.50


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> fúck it, just bought some Ephedrine anyway. 50 tabs for £13.50


Jesus! Had ya pants down lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus! Had ya pants down lol


Really? :laugh:

I haven't actually ordered them yet as site was playing up last night, but I thought that was fairly good!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

20 mins LISS/MISS done. Breakfast, pre workout banana then legs... Cinema this evening too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Legs * 

*Squats*

72.75KG 5x5

*SLDL*

39.75KG 3x10

*Lunges*

30.25 1x10, 1x4

*Calf Raises*

67.75KG 3x10

Felt my quad twinge on the first set of Lunges around rep 6/7, but carried on the set. Tried my hardest to get through set #2 but was just giving way, twinging/spasming and getting sharp pains, so left it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good idea mate. Sometimes you can push on sometimes you have to give it a rest. Make sure you're stretching lots afterwards and warming up properly before hand too. All helps


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good idea mate. Sometimes you can push on sometimes you have to give it a rest. Make sure you're stretching lots afterwards and warming up properly before hand too. All helps


yeah always do mate, but I increased the squats today and were extremely tough so I think thats what maybe triggered it

oh well, still a good workout


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> yeah always do mate, but I increased the squats today and were extremely tough so I think thats what maybe triggered it
> 
> oh well, still a good workout


Doing well mate. Keep at it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

No cardio this morning, quad was still a bit funny from yesterday.

Macros for today -

1,830 calories

176g protein

147g carbs

57g fats

got everything sorted for ECA stack so hopefully start Monday :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Druggie


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Druggie


Missed a bit...

Druggie cùnt :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh here we go :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Forgot to fúcking weigh myself before breakfast this morning, will have to do it tomorrow instead :cursing:

Push today, lovely day outside too :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Forgot to fúcking weigh myself before breakfast this morning, will have to do it tomorrow instead :cursing:
> 
> Push today, lovely day outside too :thumb:


I'm the reverse - I weigh myself religiously . I really must get out of it. Pie charts and projection forecasts to follow... :whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Push * 

*Bench Press*

67.75KG ~ 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

*OHP*

32.75KG ~ 8, 8, 8

*Incline Flyes*

10KG ~ 10, 10, 10

*Lateral Raises*

10KG ~ 8, 8, 8

*Tricep Extensions*

20KG ~ 10, 10, 10

*Push Ups and Tricep Dips*

3 sets of 10.

Skipping post workout.

  

Happy with the bench. I weigh 74KG, so only 7KG (15lb) away from benching my bodyweight for 5x5, considering that was my max a few months ago (around Christmas)!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good session again mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session again mate.


Cheers mate. 

Really concentrated on my breathing during the heavy bench, ridiculous how much it benefits the motion of the lift when breathing is spot on


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Really concentrated on my breathing during the heavy bench, ridiculous how much it benefits the motion of the lift when breathing is spot on


Definitely. The bench press is a very technical life to do properly. It's more than just lay down and smash the bar upwards. Breathing is a big part of it along with how you brace your shoulders and position your feet etc


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Definitely. The bench press is a very technical life to do properly. It's more than just lay down and smash the bar upwards. Breathing is a big part of it along with how you brace your shoulders and position your feet etc


Indeed mate.

Its mad to think im nearly doing 5x5 on what my max was about half a year ago / 9 months ago  :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Indeed mate.
> 
> Its mad to think im nearly doing 5x5 on what my max was about half a year ago / 9 months ago  :thumb:


That's good progress mate. Very good. Especial as your dieting too. Once you're getting the food in those weights will shoot up I reckon. 100kg max easy :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good progress mate. Very good. Especial as your dieting too. Once you're getting the food in those weights will shoot up I reckon. 100kg max easy :beer:


Let's hope so mate, would be pretty cool! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Let's hope so mate, would be pretty cool! :thumbup1:


Easy :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

X2 Dan. Little increases every week mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers lads


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just weighed in at 11'10, 1lb down from last week  hopefully with ECA stack starting Monday it should kick things on and help it move along nicely 

5 a side footy tonight 8:30 kick off, lovely weather too compared to last week, buzzing


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good mate. There comes a point probably not far off that the scales will become redundant. Tbh you're not a very heavy chap so may not see much weight loss on the scales moving forwards as you haven't got heaps to lose.

Don't let that get you down if it happens as you'll still be making body composition progress and that's what maters.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate. There comes a point probably not far off that the scales will become redundant. Tbh you're not a very heavy chap so may not see much weight loss on the scales moving forwards as you haven't got heaps to lose.
> 
> Don't let that get you down if it happens as you'll still be making body composition progress and that's what maters.


Yeah sometimes it stalls to around 1lb every 2-3 weeks which gets disheartening, hopefully with ECA stack ill be able to see more difference in the mirror. :thumb:

Strength is going up too though which is a bonus :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, and cheers to @BespokeSupps for the 3 x free whey samples which just arrived.. Choc Peanut Butter, Sticky Toffee Pudding and Vanilla,.. ill defo be trying to toffee pudding one after footy tonight :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

And ALSO, got the letter through today from the NHS to make an appoint with the specialist about my slight gyno, a free consulation certainly won't hurt


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> And ALSO, got the letter through today from the NHS to make an appoint with the specialist about my slight gyno, a free consulation certainly won't hurt


Are you going to tell them you're on drugs now to fuel your bodybuilding hobby?? :lol:

Junkie


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you going to tell them you're on drugs now to fuel your bodybuilding hobby?? :lol:
> 
> Junkie


 :lol:

I ended up getting Chesteze in the end, and they all came flat boxed so I had to tuck the flaps all in and make sure the pills were all alright, I did feel like a little junkie :lol:

So tempting to start right now, but probably best and also easier just to wait until Monday, fresh new week. Will be doing 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I ended up getting Chesteze in the end, and they all came flat boxed so I had to tuck the flaps all in and make sure the pills were all alright, I did feel like a little junkie :lol:
> 
> So tempting to start right now, but probably best and also easier just to wait until Monday, fresh new week. Will be doing 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off


Works best if you chop it all up and snort it 

Doesn't really :lol:


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Dan good progress mate been reading your thread as you update.

As Ging says I would dump the scales, get some BF Calipers, tape measure and mirror. Body weight varies too much on scales with things like water retention. unless you get some accurate body fat/osmosis scales you wont be able to judge fat loss unless your very over weight which clearly you are not dude.

Regards Robbie.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robbie_G said:


> Dan good progress mate been reading your thread as you update.
> 
> As Ging says I would dump the scales, get some BF Calipers, tape measure and mirror. Body weight varies too much on scales with things like water retention. unless you get some accurate body fat/osmosis scales you wont be able to judge fat loss unless your very over weight which clearly you are not dude.
> 
> Regards Robbie.


Cheers mate, its nice to get feedback and hear that people read what I post on here 

I have got some body fat calipers but I never really got on well with them. I have quite big and muscular legs so when I take the thigh measurement it was always stupidly low which in turn gave a stupidly low BF%, like 6%, which I know I'm not. :laugh:

I could try some body fat scales but I hear they're a bit hit and miss?


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah Dan BF scales can be a hit or a miss but if you really eat the same daily (Cals) Macros etc, Drink the same amount of water and train hard you will get a more accurate reading. If you eat anything you wanted and did not have a routine for eating training etc and your water intake was all over the place then the readings would be much much less accurate tbh.

I have a set I got in the sale from £60 to £25 from argos there pretty decent and seem to be accurate but they do have a leeway either way so not 100%. More expensive ones tend to have higher or better tech in them its just how accurate you ant them to be really.

have you tried using you calipers but missing your legs as im sure you only need three points of fat to get a reading. ie. side of pec, inside upper arm beside Bicep and 2 inch from your naval.

regards Robbie.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robbie_G said:


> Yeah Dan BF scales can be a hit or a miss but if you really eat the same daily (Cals) Macros etc, Drink the same amount of water and train hard you will get a more accurate reading. If you eat anything you wanted and did not have a routine for eating training etc and your water intake was all over the place then the readings would be much much less accurate tbh.
> 
> I have a set I got in the sale from £60 to £25 from argos there pretty decent and seem to be accurate but they do have a leeway either way so not 100%. More expensive ones tend to have higher or better tech in them its just how accurate you ant them to be really.
> 
> ...


ill try it mate. its also hard to measure properly without getting muscle or tissue too.

I used to always try this method

http://scoobysworkshop.com/body-fat-calculator/


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Lol yeah Dan it can be annoying. That's pretty decent webpage mate ill fave that.

Try not to dig when pinching the area I think that's maybe where your going wrong.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robbie_G said:


> Lol yeah Dan it can be annoying. That's pretty decent webpage mate ill fave that.
> 
> Try not to dig when pinching the area I think that's maybe where your going wrong.


I'll probably give it another try soon then 

Cheers for following :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL * 

*Deadlifts*

79.75KG - 5, 5, 5

*Bench Rows*

47.75KG - 10, 10, 10

*Upright Rows*

29.75KG - 10, 10, 10

*Rear Delt Rows*

15KG - 8, 8, 8

*EZ Bar Curls*

32.5KG - 8, 8, 8 (im coming for ya @DiggyV :lol: )

*Preacher Curls*

15KG - 8, 8, 8

Skipping post workout.

Deadlifts and EZ Bar were tough today but felt great at the same time. Clubbing tonight with some mates, first time touching alcohol for 6 weeks :laugh: Should be a laugh


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> ephedrine can **** with your heart cant it?


I'm using T5s at the moment, I've had a few very fast heart rate moment when doing some high tempo stuff, but loving them so far.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> *PULL *
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


So what your saying is you've done a pre-town pump? You floozy! Haha

I always used to get savage doms the next day after town in my legs and back from dancing do much


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> So what your saying is you've done a pre-town pump? You floozy! Haha
> 
> I always used to get savage doms the next day after town in my legs and back from dancing do much


Haha I guess so, benefits of working out on a Saturday :tongue:

Haha yeah me too! Tomorrow is my re-feed day so im sure a dominoes pizza and a lot extra carbs will help the hangover


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Scales nearly sent me over the edge  Dump them or just use them now and again as a curiosity. The mirror is king. Coming along good mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Scales nearly sent me over the edge  Dump them or just use them now and again as a curiosity. The mirror is king. Coming along good mate.


Thanks mate. 

Got an apprenticeship now. Went for an interview today, ended up having a trial all day and signed up at the end. Basically at a second hand mobile phone company as a testing technician. Phones come in, we test them (camera, wi-fi, network, calls, police check etc..) then the IMEI number is scanned on the computer which fills in the customer form and they then get an automated email to say its been tested and money is on the way to them (if everything is correct how they said it was on their request form). 8am-4:30pm, so training will be after work. £2.68 an hour as im an apprentice, which is around £108 a week (double the job seekers benefit a week).

Chuffed. 

Also done Legs after:

*Squats*

72.75KG x 5, 5, 5

*SLDL*

39.75KG x 5, 5, 5

*Lunges*

30.25KG

*Calf Raises*

70.25KG x 10, 10, 10


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Really well done on the apprenticeship mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Well done Dan! :thumbup1: Have you worked out how you are gonna fit training in yet?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Well done Dan! :thumbup1: Have you worked out how you are gonna fit training in yet?


Yeah mate, my grandparents house is just outside the city where this place is so I leave there at 4:30, get there about 4:45, finish training around 6 then get home for tea around 6:30. We have a break at work at 3 so just right for a pre workout snack of banana or something :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Really well done on the apprenticeship mate.


Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate, my grandparents house is just outside the city where this place is so I leave there at 4:30, get there about 4:45, finish training around 6 then get home for tea around 6:30. We have a break at work at 3 so just right for a pre workout snack of banana or something :thumbup1:


Good plan mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Got an apprenticeship now. Went for an interview today, ended up having a trial all day and signed up at the end. Basically at a second hand mobile phone company as a testing technician. Phones come in, we test them (camera, wi-fi, network, calls, police check etc..) then the IMEI number is scanned on the computer which fills in the customer form and they then get an automated email to say its been tested and money is on the way to them (if everything is correct how they said it was on their request form). 8am-4:30pm, so training will be after work. £2.68 an hour as im an apprentice, which is around £108 a week (double the job seekers benefit a week).
> 
> ...


Great news mate, shouldn't you be on minimum wage at your age though?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great news mate, shouldn't you be on minimum wage at your age though?


Cheers mate 

Well it's an apprenticeship so they only have to pay minimum apprenticeship wage which is £2.68, it's for a year then hopefully I'll get offered a full time job which will then be at least minimum wage, hopefully more


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Well it's an apprenticeship so they only have to pay minimum apprenticeship wage which is £2.68, it's for a year then hopefully I'll get offered a full time job which will then be at least minimum wage, hopefully more


Take it whilst it's there mate. What qualification is it?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Take it whilst it's there mate. What qualification is it?


Not entirely sure but it's along the lines of Business/Admin as you're dealing with customer enquiries on the phone too


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done dan. Hopefully will lead on to something permanent.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Not entirely sure but it's along the lines of Business/Admin as you're dealing with customer enquiries on the phone too


I'd find out, get dates when you meet an assessor etc

I've seen companies in the past take on "apprentices" who basically do a full times role at 1/3rd of the pay.

Just looking out for you bud .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd find out, get dates when you meet an assessor etc
> 
> I've seen companies in the past take on "apprentices" who basically do a full times role at 1/3rd of the pay.
> 
> Just looking out for you bud .


someone from the college comes every 3 weeks for a meeting at the work place 

yeah mate I know, nice one :thumbup1: Know what you mean though, you see stuff like warehouse apprentice or sales apprentice and that :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done dan. Hopefully will lead on to something permanent.


Cheers mate, hopefully 

There's 3 others there who started through an apprenticeship and they've been there 2/3 years now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Took my first dose of ECA at 9am. Not feeling any effects what so ever so far :mellow:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

What eca is it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> What eca is it


My own. 1 Chesteze, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin.

Literally just gave me no appetite, that's it. Had bowl of cereal this morning with protein cookie at 8am, only now feeling hungry. No buzz or energy increase, weird.

First dose was at 9am, now taken another one


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Dan whats the dose of Ephidrine in Chesteze. i know it was withdrawn from pharmacies in 2008 but can be obtained from other places.

Im doing a 4 week blast during June before i recomp in July but im looking at ECA Elite Just gonna try get some honest reviews before i order a bottle.

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/ECA.html

Regards Robbie.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robbie_G said:


> Dan whats the dose of Ephidrine in Chesteze. i know it was withdrawn from pharmacies in 2008 but can be obtained from other places.
> 
> Im doing a 4 week blast during June before i recomp in July but im looking at ECA Elite Just gonna try get some honest reviews before i order a bottle.
> 
> ...


I think it's 18mg eph, 30mg caff


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

hey Dan im sure u need about 25/30mg eph for it to be effective. Most of the ECA stacks are about that even upto ECA 60.

Robbie.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Robbie_G said:


> hey Dan im sure u need about 25/30mg eph for it to be effective. Most of the ECA stacks are about that even upto ECA 60.
> 
> Robbie.


No mate. That's ephedra. Not as potent as the pure ephedrine in chesteze. 18mg is ample for his body weight.

The buzz you describe dan, is only proper noticeable when you are lower body fat and running on empty. Gives you a proper noticeable pick me up.

But the appetite suppressant you describe is ideal to help you keep diet in check.


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

PHMG said:


> No mate. That's ephedra. Not as potent as the pure ephedrine in chesteze. 18mg is ample for his body weight.
> 
> The buzz you describe dan, is only proper noticeable when you are lower body fat and running on empty. Gives you a proper noticeable pick me up.
> 
> But the appetite suppressant you describe is ideal to help you keep diet in check.


Ahh Np mate i didnt realize Chesteze had pure Ephedrine. My Bad.

Regards Robbie.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No mate. That's ephedra. Not as potent as the pure ephedrine in chesteze. 18mg is ample for his body weight.
> 
> The buzz you describe dan, is only proper noticeable when you are lower body fat and running on empty. Gives you a proper noticeable pick me up.
> 
> But the appetite suppressant you describe is ideal to help you keep diet in check.


I had eaten an hour earlier too, so could've had some effect? The second dose in the afternoon on an empty stomach gave me a slight energy increase


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> My own. 1 Chesteze, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin.
> 
> Literally just gave me no appetite, that's it. Had bowl of cereal this morning with protein cookie at 8am, only now feeling hungry. No buzz or energy increase, weird.
> 
> First dose was at 9am, now taken another one


Cutting aren't you? Could you swap the cereal for eggs mate......


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

First day at work went well. 

Workout sucked balls. The difference in working out at 5pm being at work all day, with only a banana to work on from 2 hours ago,.. compared to working out at 11:30am with a fresh sleep, breakfast inside you and a banana half hour before is ridiculous... No energy pretty much. Felt sick from about half way through the workout, but carried on. Went through 3 pints of water as well :laugh: Anyway...

*Push.*

*Bench Press*

67.75KG - 5 5 4 3 5 :cursing:

*OHP*

32.75KG - 8 4 7 :cursing:

*Inclines Flyes*

10KG - 10 10 10

*Lateral Raises*

10KG - 8 8 8

*Tricep Extensions*

20KG - 10 10 10

*Tricep Dips & Push Ups*

10 10 10 x 3


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Its still good you done it mate. Just readjust your foods. May take a bit of time to get it spot on though. Maybe a bit more carbs 3-4pm.

Quick start that job?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Its still good you done it mate. Just readjust your foods. May take a bit of time to get it spot on though. Maybe a bit more carbs 3-4pm.
> 
> Quick start that job?


we have a break 3-3:15, then I leave at 4:30, so no time for extra carbs before 5  might start having a banana or something when I leave off at 4:30 in the car whilst driving

Yeah haha wanted me to start yesterday but had to sort stuff out with my college that I used to attend 2 days a week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> we have a break 3-3:15, then I leave at 4:30, so no time for extra carbs before 5  might start having a banana or something when I leave off at 4:30 in the car whilst driving
> 
> Yeah haha wanted me to start yesterday but had to sort stuff out with my college that I used to attend 2 days a week


How about training a little later if you think that would help?

What's today's food gone like?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> we have a break 3-3:15, then I leave at 4:30, so no time for extra carbs before 5  might start having a banana or something when I leave off at 4:30 in the car whilst driving
> 
> Yeah haha wanted me to start yesterday but had to sort stuff out with my college that I used to attend 2 days a week


Reckon you can chuck loads of carbs in in 15 mins. Malto or something like that????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Reckon you can chuck loads of carbs in in 15 mins. Malto or something like that????


Banana, oats and whey in a shaker something like that 

I would keep Malto/dextrose out in a cut. Fine on a refeed day though :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How about training a little later if you think that would help?
> 
> What's today's food gone like?


Straight after work is convenient mate. Grandparents live other side of the city to my house and work is in the middle of the city so it's like 5 mins away really.

Today's been wheat bran and protein shake for breakfast. 2 wraps with ham for lunch and a packet of baked crisps, banana mid afternoon, protein pasta and hache steak for tea. Greek yoghurt and protein powder for evening snack


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Straight after work is convenient mate. Grandparents live other side of the city to my house and work is in the middle of the city so it's like 5 mins away really.
> 
> Today's been wheat bran and protein shake for breakfast. 2 wraps with ham for lunch and a packet of baked crisps, banana mid afternoon, protein pasta and hache steak for tea. Greek yoghurt and protein powder for evening snack


Ah yeah, forgot that mate.

I'd go a whey and oats shake pre workout.

What's your macros for the day, looks high in carbs and low in fats to me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

160g carbs

177g protein

48g fat


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have your carbs during the workout. Malto and some bcaas during works well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 160g carbs
> 
> 177g protein
> 
> 48g fat


If possible, try and get a bit more protein. Lower those carbs and increase the fats.

Looks like a drip feed of carbs through the day, when with the goal they should be in and around training IMO


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have your carbs during the workout. Malto and some bcaas during works well


Been toying with the idea of BCAAS during workout for a while now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL * 

*Deadlifts*

82.25KG ~ 5, 5, 5 (Over 80KG for 3x5 mofo's  )

*Bench Rows*

47.75KG ~ 10, 10, 10

*Upright Rows*

32.25KG ~ 8, 8, 8

*Rear Delt Rows*

15KG ~ 10, 10, 10

*EZ Bar Curls*

30KG ~ 8, 8, 8

*Preacher Curls*

15KG ~ 10, 10, 10


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice work Dan.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Banana, oats and whey in a shaker something like that
> 
> I would keep Malto/dextrose out in a cut. Fine on a refeed day though :beer:


How about waxy maize starch? About to make an order on GoNutrition to take advantage of the protein powder sale and thinking of getting something that I can keep in a shaker in the car with a nice pack then drink on way


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> How about waxy maize starch? About to make an order on GoNutrition to take advantage of the protein powder sale and thinking of getting something that I can keep in a shaker in the car with a nice pack then drink on way


Hmm, good post workout with it being high GI.

I'd stick to a banana en route or a scoop of whey and a scoop of oats, throw some water in and chug as you leave work


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, good post workout with it being high GI.
> 
> I'd stick to a banana en route or a scoop of whey and a scoop of oats, throw some water in and chug as you leave work


ill try that first then 

added some 'amino go' to my order too, you recommend? never used an intra workout before but thought i'd see what all the hype is about and see if I notice a difference in performance :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

2 x 250g Amino Go

Choc Protein Cookies

Ultiman

Glucosamine Sulphate

500g Vanilla Whey

Creatine Creapure

New Protein Puddings

... and a free GN Blender bottle :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> ill try that first then
> 
> added some 'amino go' to my order too, you recommend? never used an intra workout before but thought i'd see what all the hype is about and see if I notice a difference in performance :tongue:


Good choice!!

Love that stuff mate @Chelsea does too.

Cherry flavour I hope


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good choice!!
> 
> Love that stuff mate @Chelsea does too.
> 
> Cherry flavour I hope


Its the only flavour available, so yeah :tongue:

Can't wait to try it tbh :thumb:

Having ordered right now with standard delivery, any idea how long it'll take @GoNutrition ? Obviously due to it being bank holiday etc..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Its the only flavour available, so yeah :tongue:
> 
> Can't wait to try it tbh :thumb:
> 
> Having ordered right now with standard delivery, any idea how long it'll take @GoNutrition ? Obviously due to it being bank holiday etc..


Good point PMSL.

I'd go for Wednesday maybe..... Bank holiday is a swine!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good point PMSL.
> 
> I'd go for Wednesday maybe..... Bank holiday is a swine!


You were just testing me eh mate? :lol:

Yeah it is, probably get to try it out on the Pull workout Saturday :beer:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> 2 x 250g Amino Go
> 
> Choc Protein Cookies
> 
> ...


Cannot wait to get paid so I can get some whey and bits from go Nutrition.

Tip on the cookies, microwave them for like 45 seconds and they melt into something rather nice. I still have a whole box I need to get through


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Cannot wait to get paid so I can get some whey and bits from go Nutrition.
> 
> Tip on the cookies, microwave them for like 45 seconds and they melt into something rather nice. I still have a whole box I need to get through


Never thought of doing that before, will give it a try mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 2 x 250g Amino Go
> 
> Choc Protein Cookies
> 
> ...


Nice order :beer:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dans going places ;-)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A much better workout today. Managed 5x5 on Bench on the same weight which I failed on last week and had more energy. This time instead of having banana and ECA at break (3pm), I waited till 4:40pm and worked out about 5:15pm. Can't wait to add the intra-workout into the mix too..

Will post the full workout on Saturday.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

GoNutrition order came today. 

Can't wait to try the AminoGo intraworkout tomorrow. Also the new 'Protein Pudding', which I'll have one tonight. :tongue:

Just one question @GoNutrition... on the website it says "25g serving contains... Beta Alanine - 500mg etc..." but when you actually look at the ingredients list, it isn't listed? Just found it strange, unless its under a different name :laugh:

Work is going well too. Got my consultation on the NHS on Friday which means I have to leave work 2 hours early, so gotta come in half hour early Mon-Thurs to make up the time. 7:30am starts, here I come. :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Beta alanine is great mate. Once you get used to it. Buy it separately and chuck double in!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will see how it goes tomorrow. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Will see how it goes tomorrow. Can't wait to use it.


Prepare for the buzz


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Prepare for the buzz


Couldn't resist, sorry. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Couldn't resist, sorry. :lol:


Was expecting wasps!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Saturday - Pull.*

*Deadlifts*

84.75KG ~ 5 5 5

*Bench Rows*

50.25KG ~ 8 8 8

*Upright Rows*

32.25KG ~ 10 8 10

*Rear Delt Rows*

17.5KG ~ 8 8 8

*EZ Bar Curls*

32KG ~ 10 10 10

*Preacher Curls*

17.5KG ~ 8 8 8


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Really nice progress mate! Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Really nice progress mate! Keep up the good work! :thumb:


Cheers mate. 

Also watching the Boxing tonight, should be great. :beer: :thumb:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Also watching the Boxing tonight, should be great. :beer: :thumb:


FFS, is that tonight? Can't wait to see which one of them Mikkel Kessler is going to beat next 

Guess I'll have to cancel my date for tonight! :whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> FFS, is that tonight? Can't wait to see which one of them Mikkel Kessler is going to beat next
> 
> Guess I'll have to cancel my date for tonight! :whistling:


Yeah mate, £16.99 on Box Office. :thumbup1:

I'm picking a girl I'm seeing up at 1am so Boxing should keep me busy till then :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate, £16.99 on Box Office. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm picking a girl I'm seeing up at 1am so Boxing should keep me busy till then :lol:


Haha, I just saw on the TV schedule that it's being sent for free here in Denmark  (well, just having the TV package is expensive... (like £50 a month))

Nice, have fun mate! :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Haha, I just saw on the TV schedule that it's being sent for free here in Denmark  (well, just having the TV package is expensive... (like £50 a month))
> 
> Nice, have fun mate! :beer:


Bastard :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

boxing here too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Legs*.

*Squats*

72.75KG 5 5 5

*SLDL*

39.75KG 10 10 10

*Lunges*

30.25KG 5 5 5

*Calf Raises*

67.75KG 10 10 10


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Last day of ECA stack today (2 week cycle). Honestly felt nothing energy wise from it. Nor seen any difference in the mirror or fat burning etc.. only real thing I noticed was great appetite surpressent. I could go half a day without eating and not realise. :laugh:

@DiggyV, didn't you do a thread Yohimbine in similar style to your ECA stack one? May be worth a read.

I'll take a 2 week break now, then try the ECA again. Might aswell use it up considering I bought it lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Last day of ECA stack today (2 week cycle). Honestly felt nothing energy wise from it. Nor seen any difference in the mirror or fat burning etc.. only real thing I noticed was great appetite surpressent. I could go half a day without eating and not realise. :laugh:
> 
> @DiggyV, didn't you do a thread Yohimbine in similar style to your ECA stack one? May be worth a read.
> 
> I'll take a 2 week break now, then try the ECA again. Might aswell use it up considering I bought it lol.


Shame mate. Can only say it's either bunk or just not the stim for you. I get a good buzz from dhacks eca but it doesn't last long tbf


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Shame mate. Can only say it's either bunk or just not the stim for you. I get a good buzz from dhacks eca but it doesn't last long tbf


I was using Chesteze so know its pharma grade mate, was using 210mg caff, 75mg asp and 18mg eph


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I was using Chesteze so know its pharma grade mate, was using 210mg caff, 75mg asp and 18mg eph


Ahh fair enough. More eph needed


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh fair enough. More eph needed


Could try 2 each dose I guess


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still got leg doms from Monday ffs :lol: Was a good workout.

Push today. Increased bench slightly after the first set felt good. 2 sets of 5 and 2 sets of 4 (4th rep smallest of spotters help) I'm happy with  Disappointed with OHP. Last week I hit 3x8 so naturally today I tried to go for 3x10, then if I hit them I'd increase next time. Managed 10 reps first set, but slowly fell further down 2nd and 3rd set. I'll get there though.  Lateral raises felt great, my shoulders are really a strong point of mine. Can notice it on tricep dips too. Thinking of dropping tricep extensions with the double handed bar ( http://www.ecogreenstore.co.uk/golds-gym-surelock-triceps-bar-254mm-p-23232.html?zenid=74e42579a76c8852831215ecf4e93318&gclid=CjkKEQjwh7ucBRD9yY_fyZe398gBEiQAAoy4JORxuHKQqwijLevFAhL3-fBtsBb9ZMDbjxuEv83caHrw_wcB) and switch to double hand on a dumbell. Will see how it goes next time.

Full workout...

*Bench Press*

67.75KG - 5

70.25KG - 5 5 4 4

*OHP*

32.75KG - 10 7.5 4

*Incline Flyes*

10KG - 10 10 10

*Lateral Raises*

10KG - 10 10 8

*Tricep Ext.*

22.50KG - 8 6 3

*Tricep Dips & Push Ups Supersetted*

10 10 10


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done mate. Nice one. Try ohp before bench next time. Will probably surprise you how much stronger you feel. Doesn't hurt to do that now and again so as to not always hit the same lift when your fresh. Gives them all a chance to get hit as hard as possible.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done mate. Nice one. Try ohp before bench next time. Will probably surprise you how much stronger you feel. Doesn't hurt to do that now and again so as to not always hit the same lift when your fresh. Gives them all a chance to get hit as hard as possible.


Simple enough.. but never thought of it. :laugh:

Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quick stock up order on MF.

5 x Protein pasta, 10 x hache steaks, 5 x turkey mince and 3 x lean steak mince at 99p per punnet


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Quick stock up order on MF.
> 
> 5 x Protein pasta, 10 x hache steaks, 5 x turkey mince and 3 x lean steak mince at 99p per punnet


What's the protein pasta like?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> What's the protein pasta like?


It's really good nutritional wise. It's a lot softer than normal pasta, but it is made from pea isolate after all. It's really bland on its own, but with spag bol, little mayo/ketchup, low fat cheese sauce etc even korma :lol: it's not noticeable that it's not 'proper' pasta.

I have it about 3, sometimes times a week I reckon. So easy to just boil up some pasta and slice some chicken or ham into a bowl and boom


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> It's really good nutritional wise. It's a lot softer than normal pasta, but it is made from pea isolate after all. It's really bland on its own, but with spag bol, little mayo/ketchup, low fat cheese sauce etc even korma :lol: it's not noticeable that it's not 'proper' pasta.
> 
> I have it about 3, sometimes times a week I reckon. So easy to just boil up some pasta and slice some chicken or ham into a bowl and boom


Fair does then may get some.

Can't stomach anything other than sweet potato mash lately so think pasta may be a good option.

It's all Chelsea seems to eat after all! Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gyno appointment today. Haha. Good joke eh?

Waste of fùcking time. To begin with they're 45 mins late, I get in and it's a foreign doctor who you can hardly understand (not racist, just saying) I explain the situation, he gets me to lay down and feels my chest, then my balls to check for lumps incase cancer. Basically says I have mild gyno.

Asks when did I notice it, I reply I've had it since I was a teen, I did research and realise it's common cus of hormone influxes. But having worked out the past few years and trying to lose fat, I've noticed it still doesn't shift (thought it was just fat). He then asks what supps I take so I tell him protein powder. He then asks what type, I say whey. APPARENTLY PROTEIN POWDER CAUSED MY GYNO.

PROTEIN POWDER.

I then explain that it's Whey protein, not Soy, as I know that can possibly cause it. He then says I had gyno as a teen, then as you hit 17-19 it starts to decrease naturally, but then the boost of protein over the past few years (I'm 20) made it go up again.

Fúck. Off.

His advice was stop taking whey protein powder and it'll minimize in months or years, but probably stay there a little bit, just reduced.

Funnily enough, the gyno leaflet they gave me states Alcohol, AAS, bad diet and puberty can cause gyno. NOTHING about protein powder. So either the leaflet is **** or he's talking bollocks.

What a waste of time.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd complain about him to whoever screens those docs... :thumbdown:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

And he was private!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Gyno appointment today. Haha. Good joke eh?
> 
> Waste of fùcking time. To begin with they're 45 mins late, I get in and it's a foreign doctor who you can hardly understand (not racist, just saying) I explain the situation, he gets me to lay down and feels my chest, then my balls to check for lumps incase cancer. Basically says I have mild gyno.
> 
> ...


Standard fobbing off there. Problem I had constantly when I was trying to get by abscess treated.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> And he was private!


NHS mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Standard fobbing off there. Problem I had constantly when I was trying to get by abscess treated.


It's a joke. I wouldn't have minded if he just straight up said "its not serious enough for us to prescribe meds or surgery, just keep losing fat and it will decrease" but to straight up lie and spout bull**** really ****ed me off.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fùck em! Get some letro and see what happens lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> NHS mate.


As row row says. Standard bs response. All too common.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> As row row says. Standard bs response. All too common.


Yeah ****ed me off!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fùck em! Get some letro and see what happens lol


Tempted to try something. I remember @RACK mentioning something about Letro before.

I kept pushing him saying is there anything he can give me etc and he said they'd prescribe some Tamioxfin for the pain if it was serious... but in his eyes stop the protein powder


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Tempted to try something. I remember @RACK mentioning something about Letro before.
> 
> I kept pushing him saying is there anything he can give me etc and he said they'd prescribe some Tamioxfin for the pain if it was serious... but in his eyes stop the protein powder


Tamoxifen would ease any tenderness but if that lumps been there a fair while letro would be your best bet mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Tamoxifen would ease any tenderness but if that lumps been there a fair while letro would be your best bet mate


cheers mate. whats the difference between letro, nolva and tamo?

its weird as I've never felt a lump behind the nipple, nor ever had any pain or tenderness either. thats why I think its more pseudo gyno instead


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nolv and tamoxifen are the same thing

Letro is more aggressive as it stop any oestrogen production where as nolv just blocks it entering receptors (I think lol)

Letro will work mate but it's not without it's sides. I get moody, down and it kills sex drive (mainly due to zero oestrogen) you'll be like a woman goin through the menopause but it does work


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Nolv and tamoxifen are the same thing
> 
> Letro is more aggressive as it stop any oestrogen production where as nolv just blocks it entering receptors (I think lol)
> 
> Letro will work mate but it's not without it's sides. I get moody, down and it kills sex drive (mainly due to zero oestrogen) you'll be like a woman goin through the menopause but it does work


cheers mate.

did you still work out whilst on it? any physical side effects?

did some searching earlier and 'Testolactone' popped up a few times but some of the sides were hair loss so didnt really wanna touch that tbh lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fùck em! Get some letro and see what happens lol


Agree with this.

I had gyno from a few cycles and from puberty ran letro at 2.5mg ed for like 2 months and completely gone. And now whilst I still get puffy nips no lumps since


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Agree with this.
> 
> I had gyno from a few cycles and from puberty ran letro at 2.5mg ed for like 2 months and completely gone. And now whilst I still get puffy nips no lumps since


what about the actual breast tissue mate all gone? its really weird for me, no real stand out lumps or tenderness or anything, just tissue really

also where did u get letro from?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> what about the actual breast tissue mate all gone? its really weird for me, no real stand out lumps or tenderness or anything, just tissue really
> 
> also where did u get letro from?


I won't know for definite on the tissue until I am very lean I guess.

Just got it from my usual source never trusted those online pharmacy companies


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> I won't know for definite on the tissue until I am very lean I guess.
> 
> Just got it from my usual source never trusted those online pharmacy companies


any reduction for me would be amazing if possible 

fair enough man, would you be prepared to share if I decide to get some? would need a trusted source


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> any reduction for me would be amazing if possible
> 
> fair enough man, would you be prepared to share if I decide to get some? would need a trusted source


I think you should notice some but it does kill sex drive like to none.

Cannot give sources unfortunately mate as they are prescription meds, can't be getting banned now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> I think you should notice some but it does kill sex drive like to none.
> 
> Cannot give sources unfortunately mate as they are prescription meds, can't be getting banned now


I'm single, I'll survive


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes mate, worked out as hard as I always do/did. Joints get a tad sore though. I got a full box and did;

2 weeks at 2.5mg every day

2 weeks at 2.5mg eod

3 weeks at 2.5mg every 3rd day and worked a treat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Yes mate, worked out as hard as I always do/did. Joints get a tad sore though. I got a full box and did;
> 
> 2 weeks at 2.5mg every day
> 
> ...


Cheers mate 

No alcohol whilst on? How much it cost you?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hardly drink much now anyway mate but as long as your not on the lash every week I doubt a couple of beers will do too much damage

Not sure we can talk about price BUT you'll be lookin about the same cost as 2kg of whey from a bulk supplier for a pack of letro from most online chemists.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> cheers mate. whats the difference between letro, nolva and tamo?
> 
> its weird as I've never felt a lump behind the nipple, nor ever had any pain or tenderness either. thats why I think its more pseudo gyno instead


As far as I'm aware they both inhibit estrogen at the receptors.

Nolva and tamoxifen are the same (brand and chemical name)

Letro however can "reverse" any gyno symptoms.

I have no experience with letro personally, but I know plenty who have and it's helps them massively.

So no pain, no lumps or tenderness? Just a fat build up...... ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> As far as I'm aware they both inhibit estrogen at the receptors.
> 
> Nolva and tamoxifen are the same (brand and chemical name)
> 
> ...


Cheers 

Sort of. On my upper chest I can pinch a little fat, and then on my actual chest gyno or whatever I can pinch a little fat, the rest is just tissue and feels 'boob like'


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> I hardly drink much now anyway mate but as long as your not on the lash every week I doubt a couple of beers will do too much damage
> 
> Not sure we can talk about price BUT you'll be lookin about the same cost as 2kg of whey from a bulk supplier for a pack of letro from most online chemists.


Same tbh, I drink about once every 4-6 weeks, and that's when goin clubbing if someone's birthday.

It's just hard to pick a time slot with no ones birthday within that time so I'll have no alcohol. I guess once wouldnt hurt though if I did go on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Sort of. On my upper chest I can pinch a little fat, and then on my actual chest gyno or whatever I can pinch a little fat, the rest is just tissue and feels 'boob like'


The "gyno" you can pinch, does that not hurt at all?

Sounds more like it's just fat.... Should grow out of it over time with training


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> The "gyno" you can pinch, does that not hurt at all?
> 
> Sounds more like it's just fat.... Should grow out of it over time with training


No mate, no pain, never have. Always just felt like fat/tissue really


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> No mate, no pain, never have. Always just felt like fat/tissue really


Hmmm, then I'd you crack on training and it'll subside over time as Bf decreases IMO


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, then I'd you crack on training and it'll subside over time as Bf decreases IMO


Can only hope so mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Agree with noblet sounds like fat to me. I have it too when nips aren't stocking out they look a bit puffy lol. Give them a flock and it all looks normal. No lumps or pain ever just a bastard annoying place to store body fat sadly


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Agree with noblet sounds like fat to me. I have it too when nips aren't stocking out they look a bit puffy lol. Give them a flock and it all looks normal. No lumps or pain ever just a bastard annoying place to store body fat sadly


I can only hope it's fat bud.

Just have to wait and see I guess, get lean then see if letro is required or not


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I can only hope it's fat bud.
> 
> Just have to wait and see I guess, get lean then see if letro is required or not


Good plan mate. IMO you're too young to be worried about things like letro just yet. Get lean first. See if it's fat and if not you can sort it but I wouldn't let it worry you for now.

Just my two pence worth


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If there's no pain then don't worry mate. Sorry I missed that bit, on my phone so only glanced at a few things quick


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> If there's no pain then don't worry mate. Sorry I missed that bit, on my phone so only glanced at a few things quick


might be that its too late to reverse it though, no pain could mean its already gone into tissue form and perm?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan mate. IMO you're too young to be worried about things like letro just yet. Get lean first. See if it's fat and if not you can sort it but I wouldn't let it worry you for now.
> 
> Just my two pence worth


Ill try not to. Never been lean though, so this has been a setback for me the past few years, really annoying

still barely seeing fat loss too, even when using ECA stack it didnt help much, re feeds dont seem to be helping either :/


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL * 

*Deadlifts*

87.25KG ~ 5 5 5

*Bench Rows*

50.25KG ~ 10 10 10

*Upright Rows*

32.25KG ~ 10 10 10

*Rear Delt Rows*

17.5KG ~ 10 10 10

*EZ Bar Curls*

32KG ~ 10 10 7

*Preacher Curls*

17.5KG ~ 10 10 10

Really solid workout, happy. Didn't feel like working out today, but turned out to be one of my best recently. I upped the weight on a lot of things last week and got 3x8, so aimed for 3x10 this week so I can up weight again next week, and hit all required reps on every exercise, apart from EZ curls which was 2x10 and 1x7, but almost! :thumb:

Really happy about my deadlifts too. Might not seem alot to some people, but at 163lb's I'm deadlifting 192lb's which is 2 stone more than my BW, for 3 sets of 5. Considering I've only been deadlifting for like 6 months 

Chuffed overall. :beer:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice job mate!!! :thumb:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done, nice and consistent is the way to be.

Should really use my Own advice haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good job Dan.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Well done, nice and consistent is the way to be.
> 
> Should really use my Own advice haha


Yeah mate, defo is. I used to be so inconsistent, but now its just routine and second nature. 



sxbarnes said:


> Good job Dan.


Thanks mate! :thumb:



DanishM said:


> Nice job mate!!! :thumb:


Cheers bud! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Will have to go your stats one day mate. Looking good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Couple of meal pics from last night and today.

First one is Left over Turkey Spag Bol, added in some chicken slices and low fat cheese, was really nice. Better than it looks :laugh:

Second one is pitta pizzas, idea from Matty Fusaro aka FusaroFitness.. Check him out on YouTube.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Leg day.* 

*Squats*

75.25KG 5 5 5 5 5

*SLDL*

42.25KG 10 10 10

*Lunges*

32.75KG 5 5 5

*Calf Raises*

72.75KG 10 10 10

Back/shoulders ****ing kill afterwards with that weight on them :laugh: Pleased with squats, can feel that I'm probably coming up to a plateau though... Love SLDL, the hamstring burn is awesomeee


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Off for a BBQ soon, so macro's will be all over the place :laugh: Cba counting though, it's a family BBQ for a family member's birthday so sometimes you have to make exceptions


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Off for a BBQ soon, so macro's will be all over the place :laugh: Cba counting though, it's a family BBQ for a family member's birthday so sometimes you have to make exceptions


Just eat shed loads of meat and salad. No worries there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Push day*

*Bench Press*

70.75KG ~ 5 5 5 5 4

*OHP*

32.75KG ~ 8 10 6

*Incline Flyes*

12.5KG ~ 8 8 8

*Lateral Raises*

10KG ~ 10 10 10

*Dumbell Extensions*

20KG ~ 8 8 6

*Tricep Dips & Push Ups*

10 10 10

So close to that 5x5 on the new Bench weight! Realised something pretty cool today. Few months ago, my 1 rep max for Bench was my bodyweight. Now, I'm benching nearly 10KG over my BW, for 5 sets. 

OHP was a bit of a struggle again, forgot to try the switch between Bench and OHP.

Chinese tonight for sister's birthday, few years ago I'd have had S&S chicken balls, chips, rice, fritters, chips.. a blow out. Ham omelette and a little chicken rice tonight.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning guys.

Had hay fever for the past week, thought hey this is a bit much for hay fever, wake up this morning ill again ffs. @Ginger Ben what vits was it you took when ill? I vaguely remember something about it

Nice DOMS in shoulders and triceps though, a little in chest 

Rest days today and tomorrow, then hit Pull day hard Saturday. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Had hay fever for the past week, thought hey this is a bit much for hay fever, wake up this morning ill again ffs. @Ginger Ben what vits was it you took when ill? I vaguely remember something about it
> 
> ...


Get some anti histamines for hay fever mate. I took lots of vit c, multi vit and zma. Also like those hot lemsip drinks for an actual cold. But for hay fever get some Benadryl or what ever one you want


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some anti histamines for hay fever mate. I took lots of vit c, multi vit and zma. Also like those hot lemsip drinks for an actual cold. But for hay fever get some Benadryl or what ever one you want


Piriton is good too :thumbup:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some anti histamines for hay fever mate. I took lots of vit c, multi vit and zma. Also like those hot lemsip drinks for an actual cold. But for hay fever get some Benadryl or what ever one you want


Yeah been taking some since Sunday for hay fever, helped eyes abit.

Taking multivitamins everyday, 2 at breakfast and 1 before bed. Got no Vit C ATM, take it you can buy it in chemists and that? Taking lemsip cold and flu capsules ATM as I can't stand the drink :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Getting about 150mg Vit C atm daily, what'd u recommend? Can get some tabs when get lemsip at chemist on way home


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Getting about 150mg Vit C atm daily, what'd u recommend? Can get some tabs when get lemsip at chemist on way home


3-5000mg

It doesn't last long in the body so I tend to have 1000mg pill with each meal if I remember. Good for helping drop some retained water too just need to drink lots as well.

They will be expensive mate. Maybe get a small tub then order some off eBay. Clubvits are where I get my stuff like that from and fish oils etc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Aldi, 1000mg tabs, dissolve ones 89p for 20 lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

These don't look too bad value,,,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tablet-Bargains-Vitamin-Rosehip-Bioflavonoids/dp/B00H1U1BSM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402572196&sr=8-1&keywords=club+vits+c


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> 3-5000mg
> 
> It doesn't last long in the body so I tend to have 1000mg pill with each meal if I remember. Good for helping drop some retained water too just need to drink lots as well.
> 
> They will be expensive mate. Maybe get a small tub then order some off eBay. Clubvits are where I get my stuff like that from and fish oils etc


Could get 2 boxes of these

http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/high-strength-effervescent-vitamin-c-1000mg-20-effervescent-tablets-35658

Only about 3 and will last 2 weeks if I take 3 a day

Does it actually help get rid of the cold?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Probs get these actually, don't get on with dissolve lol

http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/lloydspharmacy-vitamin-c-500mg-90-tablets-157610


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Probs get these actually, don't get on with dissolve lol
> 
> http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/lloydspharmacy-vitamin-c-500mg-90-tablets-157610


Cheaper in supermarkets mate.

Most do 200mg chewable ones, Tesco and Asda always do 3 tubs for £10.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cheaper in supermarkets mate.
> 
> Most do 200mg chewable ones, Tesco and Asda always do 3 tubs for £10.


Yeah just saw these

http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=263469463


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah just saw these
> 
> http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=263469463


That'll do nicely


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That'll do nicely


So along with the 3 ultiman tabs a day I'll get 3150mg Vit C a day


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So along with the 3 ultiman tabs a day I'll get 3150mg Vit C a day


You won't be natty then though. Over 3000mg vit c is classed as performance enhancing


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You won't be natty then though. Over 3000mg vit c is classed as performance enhancing


ECA isn't natty either :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> ECA isn't natty either :laugh:


Junkie fûcker. May as well get on the test and stop pi?sing around :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> ECA isn't natty either :laugh:


Who won the bet?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sharps box ordered


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Who won the bet?


Which bet was this? :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Which bet was this? :laugh:


Dans transfer to the dark side!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Dans transfer to the dark side!


No extra hormones yet, so no :tongue:

When was your prediction?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> No extra hormones yet, so no :tongue:
> 
> When was your prediction?


I dunno. Its on this journal. Must be soon though.....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got some Vit C lads. 90 tabs @ 500mg per tab. I'll start with just 1 each meal, so along with multivit will be around 1750mg Vit C a day.

Made me laugh at checkout. I tried to buy 3 boxes of the Lemsip Cold and Flu, "error". Erm what?! Lady comes over, "sorry love you're only allowed to buy 2 boxes at once unless you go to the pharmacy" (which is right at the back of the store..)... eh? Its bloody paracetamol and a decongestant ffs, you care about overdosing and my health when its medicine, but you'll let me buy a bottle of vodka and a couple crates of beer every few Saturdays, don't give a **** about me then do ya ££££ :lol:

Just made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Got some Vit C lads. 90 tabs @ 500mg per tab. I'll start with just 1 each meal, so along with multivit will be around 1750mg Vit C a day.
> 
> Made me laugh at checkout. I tried to buy 3 boxes of the Lemsip Cold and Flu, "error". Erm what?! Lady comes over, "sorry love you're only allowed to buy 2 boxes at once unless you go to the pharmacy" (which is right at the back of the store..)... eh? Its bloody paracetamol and a decongestant ffs, you care about overdosing and my health when its medicine, but you'll let me buy a bottle of vodka and a couple crates of beer every few Saturdays, don't give a **** about me then do ya ££££ :lol:
> 
> Just made me laugh :laugh:


Yea I had that in Morrisons. Think it was when my knee was playing up and I wanted 2 x 22p ibruforen


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I had that in Morrisons. Think it was when my knee was playing up and I wanted 2 x 22p ibruforen


You can understand it, but they should at least be consistent across the board :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> You can understand it, but they should at least be consistent across the board :laugh:


Its all bollox mate. Life is all bollox really just enjoy it whilst you're here


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Forgot to ask this the other day but what's good for stopping calleses/hard skin building up on palms? Notice it a lot on heavy dead lifts and bench, hurts my hands a lot on dead lifts, could probably lift more but hands giving out before back, don't think it's grip related, just palms?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decided to have a refeed day, mainly because I haven't had one for a while and also the fact Dominoes have a deal on :lol:

I guess maintance to be around 2300-2500 calories, so got 3,000 today with high carbs.

300g carbs

168g protein

125g fat

High fats is mostly just from the dominoes really :laugh:

I'm also having a debate in my head about what to do. I'm hitting quite a bad patch atm, forgetting to weigh myself and also not noticing any changes in mirror, cardio didn't help much, cant drop calories much more, tried ECA etc.. Wondering if its too hard for me because I don't have "that" much muscle mass. They always say its easier to lose fat when you have more muscle. I have quite a bit of muscle, but maybe not as much as I think, idk. Debating to sit at maintenance or lean bulk until like January again, then do a cut from Jan-Summer like the plan was this time. I dunno. Don't want all this cutting from half the year to go to waste


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Get some gloves and fùck cutting!

Grow mutha fùcker!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Get some gloves and fùck cutting!
> 
> Grow mutha fùcker!!


I don't wanna have to go on a long **** cut again tho from Jan-Summer  no where near ripped for summer which was my original goal


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Get some gloves and fùck cutting!
> 
> Grow mutha fùcker!!


This. Apart from the gloves bit unless they match your handbag :lol:

Lifting chalk and a dose of manliness is all you need


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I don't wanna have to go on a long **** cut again tho from Jan-Summer  no where near ripped for summer which was my original goal


I'd concentrate on growing some lean àss muscle :beer:

I've done a 3 week cut in 3 years PMSL

Go on a 40/40/20 P/C/F diet.

It's body building, so BUILD a body


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd concentrate on growing some lean àss muscle :beer:
> 
> I've done a 3 week cut in 3 years PMSL
> 
> ...


Yeah true, although I've never been lean so it's always been a goal of mine. Does the macro split matter that much? I've always tried to hit 1g of protein per 1lb BW, then not really worry where the other calories come from ie fats or carbs, as long as calories are hit.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> This. Apart from the gloves bit unless they match your handbag :lol:
> 
> Lifting chalk and a dose of manliness is all you need


Knew someone would say that :lol:

Does chalk help your hands too, as well as grip?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> This. Apart from the gloves bit unless they match your handbag :lol:
> 
> Lifting chalk and a dose of manliness is all you need


Even that tpw grip stuff is OK. Why wear gloves when you can spend all day picking at your dead skin?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Even that tpw grip stuff is OK. Why wear gloves when you can spend all day picking at your dead skin?


I don't mind the dead skin the days after, it just hurts when lifting :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Knew someone would say that :lol:
> 
> Does chalk help your hands too, as well as grip?


Does help a bit yeah drys hands out so skin toughens up over time. Ultimately calluses are like badges of honour for lifters lol. Wear them with pride


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah true, although I've never been lean so it's always been a goal of mine. Does the macro split matter that much? I've always tried to hit 1g of protein per 1lb BW, then not really worry where the other calories come from ie fats or carbs, as long as calories are hit.


I think you are thinking too much mate. Just get the carbs down to 20% or under for 5 weeks you'll lose loads. Then its done and bulk


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I think you are thinking too much mate. Just get the carbs down to 20% or under for 5 weeks you'll lose loads. Then its done and bulk


So what would a cutting split be in g's for 1,850 calories @ 163lb's

I get confused and frustrated trying to lose fat :sad:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> So what would a cutting split be in g's for 1,850 calories @ 163lb's
> 
> I get confused and frustrated trying to lose fat :sad:


Fcuk knows. All I've done is keep the carbs low. Its worked. 20% c 30% f 50% p most of the time. You haven't got that much to lose mate. So just lay off beer for 5 weeks and youll be there


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Pot kettle black I know. But my cut is working and you seem to be cutting for ages. We want you yo get big Dan


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Fcuk knows. All I've done is keep the carbs low. Its worked. 20% c 30% f 50% p most of the time. You haven't got that much to lose mate. So just lay off beer for 5 weeks and youll be there


I never drink haha

So like you'd do 20% of 1,850 then divide by 4 cus 4 calories in 1g of carb, then you'll get the g's of carbs?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

This is why I'm hiring/have hired a coach for my cut in August


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I never drink haha
> 
> So like you'd do 20% of 1,850 then divide by 4 cus 4 calories in 1g of carb, then you'll get the g's of carbs?


I just do what my fitness pal says. If I'm over on cals I cut down and just keep the percentages OK. Seems to work


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Eating at 35 35 30 atm


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> This is why I'm hiring/have hired a coach for my cut in August


Who mate? If don't mind me asking


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah true, although I've never been lean so it's always been a goal of mine. Does the macro split matter that much? I've always tried to hit 1g of protein per 1lb BW, then not really worry where the other calories come from ie fats or carbs, as long as calories are hit.


It certain does matter mate. IIFYM is great on paper but I believe that you choose one energy source - carbs or fats.

Keep meals to pro/carbs or pro/fat.

My new diet will be 450g ish protein, 500g is carbs and 80g ish fats.

4500/5000 cals and I'll stay lean at that.

Have you ever tried a high carb and low fat diet or vice-versa?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It certain does matter mate. IIFYM is great on paper but I believe that you choose one energy source - carbs or fats.
> 
> Keep meals to pro/carbs or pro/fat.
> 
> ...


No mate. I've honestly just made sure I've got my 1g of protein per 1lb body weight, then got the rest of my cals from wherever (fat or carbs) no ratio stick to


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> No mate. I've honestly just made sure I've got my 1g of protein per 1lb body weight, then got the rest of my cals from wherever (fat or carbs) no ratio stick to


Ok. You'd be surprised how quickly your body can change with one or the other.

High carbs granted you'll retain water, high fats you won't so you'd soon see that in the mirror and on the scales the next day from the drop in water.

Mix of both in all meals the body just thinks I've got 2 sources of energy..... Carbs will get used first fats wont, so where will they be used?

If you can, plan meals to have one or the other.

Only time I tend to mix fats and carbs is rice cakes with PB


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> My new diet will be 450g ish protein, 500g is carbs and 80g ish fats.
> 
> 4500/5000 cals and I'll stay lean at that.
> 
> Have you ever tried a high carb and low fat diet or vice-versa?


Wow, that's a severe % of fats there mate. Noted


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Decided to have a refeed day, mainly because I haven't had one for a while and also the fact Dominoes have a deal on :lol:
> 
> I guess maintance to be around 2300-2500 calories, so got 3,000 today with high carbs.
> 
> ...


Dominoes mmmmmmm

Cutting is no fun, I hate it and even if I lose inches off my waist I never seem to be happy with it, whereas when bulking I feel great haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ok. You'd be surprised how quickly your body can change with one or the other.
> 
> High carbs granted you'll retain water, high fats you won't so you'd soon see that in the mirror and on the scales the next day from the drop in water.
> 
> ...


went on iifym.com and it gave me...

Carbs ---- 119.8

Protein ---- 203.8

Fat ---- 65.2

Cals ----1881

the 40/40/20 bodybuilder split gives me

Carbs ---- 188

Protein ---- 188

Fat ---- 41


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> went on iifym.com and it gave me...
> 
> Carbs ---- 119.8
> 
> ...


Fats 50% of carbs intake on IIFYM.

Fats just over 20% on the 40/40/20.

I prefer the latter


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fats 50% of carbs intake on IIFYM.
> 
> Fats just over 20% on the 40/40/20.
> 
> I prefer the latter


I think I usually eat around a 35/35/30.

Really considering getting a coach tbh, just don't have the money :laugh: apprenticeship wage <_<


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Who mate? If don't mind me asking


Smoog on here.

Guys really enthusiastic and knowledgeable so going with him for those reasons


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Smoog on here.
> 
> Guys really enthusiastic and knowledgeable so going with him for those reasons


He's a fûcking unit too lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I didnt know smoog did coaching...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So actually remembered to weigh myself for first time in ages. 15th May I weighed 11'10. Today, 12'1. FML


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So actually remembered to weigh myself for first time in ages. 15th May I weighed 11'10. Today, 12'1. FML


Do you look better though? Stronger yes, more muscle yes. No problem


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you look better though? Stronger yes, more muscle yes. No problem


Nope, look the same tbh :sad:

Stronger though for sure which is weird on a cut


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Nope, look the same tbh :sad:
> 
> Stronger though for sure which is weird on a cut


I think maybe you need to get a bit of help from somebody who really knows their stuff. Just help to get you on track and progressing again. I'm afraid I'm not much good with the fine tuning of diets etc


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Nope, look the same tbh :sad:
> 
> Stronger though for sure which is weird on a cut


Was gonna suggest chucking up a pic on here. Someone should see the improvements...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I think maybe you need to get a bit of help from somebody who really knows their stuff. Just help to get you on track and progressing again. I'm afraid I'm not much good with the fine tuning of diets etc


Yeah probably mate. I've sent a PM to 2 coaches on here enquiring in general


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*PULL* 

*Deadlifts*

89.75KG ~ 5 5 5 5 5

*Bench Rows*

50.25KG ~ 10 10 10

*Upright Rows*

32.25KG ~ 10 10 10

*Rear Delt Rows*

17.5KG ~ 10 10 10

*EZ Bar Curls*

32KG ~ 10 10 8 (pump was insane :lol: )

*Preacher Curls*

17.5KG ~ 10 10 10


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> *PULL*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


Always good to see steady improvements mate.

I think looking at a coach is a good idea. Most aren't that pricey at all. And I know I wouldn't be able to cut properly without one. The growing part I think I can do pretty well solo but cutting no chance. I like cake too much


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers mate. Deadlifts killed my hands, getting some gloves or chalk over the weekend, fúck that :lol:

Yeah I think not only is it extra knowledge but also extra incentive and motivation knowing you have paid for a coach and if you dont follow what they say, you're just wasting your money. Pics every week etc.. so know you have to meet certain points in progression


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. Deadlifts killed my hands, getting some gloves or chalk over the weekend, fúck that :lol:
> 
> Yeah I think not only is it extra knowledge but also extra incentive and motivation knowing you have paid for a coach and if you dont follow what they say, you're just wasting your money. Pics every week etc.. so know you have to meet certain points in progression


I'd get chalk tbh. My hands never hurt now after a few years lifting they'll become tough as old boots.

Exactly I know if I'm paying someone money I'm not gonna deviate from the plan and will want to prove to them I'm doing good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> I'd get chalk tbh. My hands never hurt now after a few years lifting they'll become tough as old boots.
> 
> Exactly I know if I'm paying someone money I'm not gonna deviate from the plan and will want to prove to them I'm doing good


Yeah gunna get some liquid chalk with next order


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate.

I always wear gloves when lifting, never tried chalk.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Back and shoulders are in bits today :laugh: Rear delts especially. Biceps were destroyed yesterday too, but never get DOMS in them for some reason :laugh:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Back and shoulders are in bits today :laugh: Rear delts especially. Biceps were destroyed yesterday too, but never get DOMS in them for some reason :laugh:


Too many 5 knuckle shuffles


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Too many 5 knuckle shuffles


 :lol:

Isn't that the best workout? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So after working out my cals and macros, I've gone and tried to make a diet plan for myself. If this doesn't work as much as I'd like to after 2/3 weeks, I'll then get a coach. Tried to go for your 40/40/20 split @R0BLET, but ended up being 40% p, 35% c, and 25% f.

My OLD eating plan was IIFYM with a fair bit of "junk". Something like this @ 1850 calories:

Breakfast - 250ml Almond Milk, 1 scoop Whey, 50g bran wheat cereal

First break - Protein Cookie

Lunch - 2 wraps with ham/chicken, packet of crisps

2nd break - packet crisps

Pre-Workout (on training days) - Banana

Dinner - Protein pasta, chicken with potatos or something similar..

New one is this, based more around whole foods.

Breakfast - 250ml Almond Milk, 1 scoop Whey, 50g bran wheat cereal - *337 calories 33p, 37c, 7f*

Take to work spread over 3 breaks - 400g potato, 400g turkey mince w/4tbsp light mayo - *984 calories 86p, 75c, 36f*

Dinner - 2 low calorie wraps, 150g chicken or ham slices, 40g protein pasta w/30g ketchup - *584 calories 61p, 65c, 7f*

*Totalling - 1,905 calories 180p, 172c, 50f, 19 fiber.*

Thoughts/Feedback please lads?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd say carbs are too high mate but I'm no expert. Looks a good OK diet to maintain but its not cutting. Hopefully someone better than me will come along...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd say carbs are too high mate but I'm no expert. Looks a good OK diet to maintain but its not cutting. Hopefully someone better than me will come along...


Yeah carbs will be something ill have to adjust and see how I react to, but what makes you say its not a cutting diet? My maintenance calories are about 2300-2400 so its around a 500 calorie deficit


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're 500 deficit you will just lose weight, not necessarily fat. I'm only in deficit so I lose the fat. I don't want to be 14 stone for very long. That's my take on it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> If you're 500 deficit you will just lose weight, not necessarily fat. I'm only in deficit so I lose the fat. I don't want to be 14 stone for very long. That's my take on it.


protein is high, strength increasing and im not cutting calories too drastically so wont lose muscle, will be majority fat?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> protein is high, strength increasing and im not cutting calories too drastically so wont lose muscle, will be majority fat?


But your source of energy is too mixed between carbs and fats. Id say choose one or another. Low carbs would be more dramatic.

Have a look at what rob said the other day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> But your source of energy is too mixed between carbs and fats. Id say choose one or another. Low carbs would be more dramatic.
> 
> Have a look at what rob said the other day.


If I take off 10 grams of fat, and put 8 grams of carbs it's exactly what Rob said the other day mate. 40/40/20


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> If I take off 10 grams of fat, and put 8 grams of carbs it's exactly what Rob said the other day mate. 40/40/20


I wouldn't say 40/40/20 is cutting though. As I said I'm no expert. I just do the extremes till it works.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> So after working out my cals and macros, I've gone and tried to make a diet plan for myself. If this doesn't work as much as I'd like to after 2/3 weeks, I'll then get a coach. Tried to go for your 40/40/20 split @R0BLET, but ended up being 40% p, 35% c, and 25% f.
> 
> My OLD eating plan was IIFYM with a fair bit of "junk". Something like this @ 1850 calories:
> 
> ...


What weight are you mate?

Natty?

The macro's their I see nothing worng with them BUT would have carbs around you workout and other meals pro/fat. And have less carbs and more fat on non wo days.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> What weight are you mate?
> 
> Natty?
> 
> The macro's their I see nothing worng with them BUT would have carbs around you workout and other meals pro/fat. And have less carbs and more fat on non wo days.


Natty and fluctuate around 12 stone mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Try carb timing as @Galaxy suggests. Have all carbs immediately pre, during (liquid form) and post training then protein and fat meals at other times.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Legs*

*Squats*

77.75KG - 5 5 5 5 5

*SLDL*

44.75KG - 10 10 10

*Lunges*

32.75KG - 5 5 5

*Calf Raises*

75.25KG - 10 10 10


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good mate. Perhaps tell us which exercise have increased in weight each time....

Will impress ...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Looks good mate. Perhaps tell us which exercise have increased in weight each time....
> 
> Will impress ...


All up 2.5KG except Lunges, Squats felt brilliant today, last reps on each set quite grindy but great burn


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


What way do you do out your routine mate? Reps seem too perfect lol Do you go to failure or just stop at 10?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> What way do you do out your routine mate? Reps seem too perfect lol Do you go to failure or just stop at 10?


Normally do 3 sets of 8-10 apart from Lunges which are 3x5 and squats 5x5. If I hit all reps, then I up the weight the next week


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Normally do 3 sets of 8-10 apart from Lunges which are 3x5 and squats 5x5. If I hit all reps, then I up the weight the next week


Ah I see, never liked that style myself but if it works for you, crack on


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Should chuck some higher rep stuff in mate. 5 rep lunges are gay lol. Aim for 20 each leg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Should chuck some higher rep stuff in mate. 5 rep lunges are gay lol. Aim for 20 each leg


This forum is completely gay, but 5 reps is totally gay. Move to Brighton now Dan.

Not srs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Should chuck some higher rep stuff in mate. 5 rep lunges are gay lol. Aim for 20 each leg


high rep lunges fúck up my balance, much prefer lower rep range personally


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> high rep lunges fúck up my balance, much prefer lower rep range personally


If it's hard it's going to yield better results. All the stabiliser muscles and core will get nailed with higher reps.

Time to shift out of comfort zone I reckon. Maybe loosen up the rep range you are aiming for and just push on to what you can


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> If it's hard it's going to yield better results. All the stabiliser muscles and core will get nailed with higher reps.
> 
> Time to shift out of comfort zone I reckon. Maybe loosen up the rep range you are aiming for and just push on to what you can


X2


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Been thinking that Dan should move up a level for a while now tbh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Been thinking that Dan should move up a level for a while now tbh


What'd you mean exactly?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What'd you mean exactly?


Do what we do mate. Train 4-5 times a week. I'm sure Ben can come up with something, but you should know the exercises you like and that work for you by now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Been thinking that Dan should move up a level for a while now tbh


On what..... FIFA :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> On what..... FIFA :lol:


Comfort zone 2 - the revenge


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Out if interest do you weigh & cook all your food and how do you record it?

Was just reading your comments a few pages back


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Out if interest do you weigh & cook all your food and how do you record it?
> 
> Was just reading your comments a few pages back


Mostly mate, but you get an eye for it.

I use MyFitnessPal, the phone app


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

lol, I've always had an eye for it... Just my eyes weigh things less than my scales do


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> lol, I've always had an eye for it... Just my eyes weigh things less than my scales do


haha i mean like with potatoes and stuff if I need 150g, ill pick one up and itll be 170g or something so fairly close, or when pouring cereal or whatever


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

That's it, accumalitive errors soon add up.

I've noticed since I've weighed everything I eat and cooked it myself the fat loss has accelerated, no chance to lie to yourself either.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> That's it, accumalitive errors soon add up.
> 
> I've noticed since I've weighed everything I eat and cooked it myself the fat loss has accelerated, no chance to lie to yourself either.


do you use myfitnesspal also? great way to track and add up calories as you go and that


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeh, if be fooked without it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Back on ECA stack tomorrow after 2 weeks off.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hows training and food going Dan?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All good cheers, food has been spot on calorie wise all week and training going good. Managed 92KG for 3x5 today on deads which was very tough for me especially in this heat, but really pleased.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> All good cheers, food has been spot on calorie wise all week and training going good. Managed 92KG for 3x5 today on deads which was very tough for me especially in this heat, but really pleased.


Ah nice one. Just keep pushing yourself mate and you'll make great gainz


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can someone help explain please? 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everything-you-ever-wanted-know-7.html


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Can someone help explain please?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everything-you-ever-wanted-know-7.html


The difference is the ester that the test is attached to. Different esters release the active compound in this case test at different rates. Some are fast and take a day or two others are much slower and release it over weeks.

Different ones for different reasons but ultimately the active compound is the same. Test is test.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> The difference is the ester that the test is attached to. Different esters release the active compound in this case test at different rates. Some are fast and take a day or two others are much slower and release it over weeks.
> 
> Different ones for different reasons but ultimately the active compound is the same. Test is test.


Cheers mate 

So is it as simple as test A is fast release, test B is slightly slower, C slower, D slower etc or not?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> So is it as simple as test A is fast release, test B is slightly slower, C slower, D slower etc or not?


No it's not alphabetical the initials just relate to the name of the ester. A is acetate, c is cypionate, e is enthanate etc

People just refer to it as test e (probably most common in UK) or tren a for ease.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> No it's not alphabetical the initials just relate to the name of the ester. A is acetate, c is cypionate, e is enthanate etc
> 
> People just refer to it as test e (probably most common in UK) or tren a for ease.


Ah okay, thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Ah okay, thanks


The one you need to buy is test e


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> The one you need to buy is test e


whys that? :tongue:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Such a bad influence that Ben is!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Might sound stupid, but test is injectable only isn't it? Or is there oral versions of test? :huh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Might sound stupid, but test is injectable only isn't it? Or is there oral versions of test? :huh:


Oral test would rip your liver out. M1T


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> whys that? :tongue:


Put hairs on your chest :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

My first cycle would be an oral probably, just to break into things

Don't wanna upset the slight gyno I have either though so not sure


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> My first cycle would be an oral probably, just to break into things
> 
> Don't wanna upset the slight gyno I have either though so not sure


Winny, Test, Nolva.

Done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Winny, Test, Nolva.
> 
> Done


Aren't they injectables?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Aren't they injectables?


Test - yes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Test - yes


Would winny be fine on its own? Or dbol/tbol?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Would winny be fine on its own? Or dbol/tbol?


Yeah winny or tbol, probably stay off the dbol with your gyno.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah winny or tbol, probably stay off the dbol with your gyno.


Is it more potent on the liver and more prone to gyno?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Oral test would rip your liver out. M1T


I find methyl test pretty friendly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I find methyl test pretty friendly


I find tren friendly :lol:

M1T though on a first cycle wouldn't be my choice.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would winny be fine on its own? Or dbol/tbol?


Junkie slag. Knew you'd crack :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Is it more potent on the liver and more prone to gyno?


Gyno mate, dbol aromatises.

Winny and tbol don't.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tbol is poo IMO. I'd use winny if I were you. Won't affect gyno and get some nice lean gains from it and good strength increase. Simple pct afterwards would be a good idea too imo


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Gyno mate, dbol aromatises.
> 
> Winny and tbol don't.


Really mate? Didn't know that, I thought all AAS gave gyno.

Would I need to run an AI or Nolva with Winny then?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Tbol is poo IMO. I'd use winny if I were you. Won't affect gyno and get some nice lean gains from it and good strength increase. Simple pct afterwards would be a good idea too imo


Yeah would always do PCT just incase after all, better safe than sorry 

Thinking of running this in the winter maybe when bulking, would make sense


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Really mate? Didn't know that, I thought all AAS gave gyno.
> 
> Would I need to run an AI or Nolva with Winny then?


Different types of gyno from different compounds but your winnys, anavar, Proviron, tbol won't aromatise at all.

Nothing with winny, except maybe proviron (Masterone).

Simple PCT to follow a cycle. Nolva and Clomid - most get away with just nolva tbh.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What does priviron do? Can't say I've heard of it :laugh:

Yeah defo, although don't some people get proper low and depressed on clomid?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> What does priviron do? Can't say I've heard of it :laugh:
> 
> Yeah defo, although don't some people get proper low and depressed on clomid?


It's Masterone in oral form, keeps libido firing and hardens things up even more so.

Correct, I'll never use the stuff PMSL


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's Masterone in oral form, keeps libido firing and hardens things up even more so.
> 
> Correct, I'll never use the stuff PMSL


Just a support thing on cycle or any actual AAS too?

Fair :lol: so it's not essential then?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Just a support thing on cycle or any actual AAS too?
> 
> Fair :lol: so it's not essential then?


It's an actual AAS but very very mild lots use "off cycle" but they are just too afraid to blast and cruise and too in denial to come off IMO


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Just a support thing on cycle or any actual AAS too?
> 
> Fair :lol: so it's not essential then?


It's AAS as RowRow said.

Some people use Proviron all year round.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's AAS as RowRow said.
> 
> Some people use Proviron all year round.


Any sides to it? Or winny?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Any sides to it? Or winny?


Does male pattern baldness run in the family..... If so it could quicken that up lol

Winny for me affects appetite and that's it.

Winny - http://www.steroid.com/Winstrol.php

Proviron - http://www.steroid.com/Proviron.php


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Does male pattern baldness run in the family..... If so it could quicken that up lol
> 
> Winny for me affects appetite and that's it.
> 
> ...


My dad is going thinning/bald at mid 40's but that's it really

Cheers bud for the links, will study over weekend


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would Var be another alternative to Winny? I noticed they're both primarily cutting AAS'

Or could they work together?

I'm thinking cut this summer natty, bulk winter natty, then cut spring time next year using gear


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought Var was the sted of choice over Winny?

Ran it a few years ago myself, really impressed with it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Would Var be another alternative to Winny? I noticed they're both primarily cutting AAS'
> 
> Or could they work together?
> 
> I'm thinking cut this summer natty, bulk winter natty, then cut spring time next year using gear


Var would be an alternative to winny.

All gear can be used for either a cut or bulk, just depends on cals consumed.

Stuff like var and winny is primarily used to cut due to the hard look it will give you.

Some people do stack var and winny in the same cycle.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Var would be an alternative to winny.
> 
> All gear can be used for either a cut or bulk, just depends on cals consumed.
> 
> ...


Will probably use it when cutting next spring then mate 

Will discuss more, closer to the time. Cheers again! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Another order with @GoNutrition 

Trying some new flavours :tongue: Normally stick to the reliable Vanilla Ice Cream or Triple Choc, but decided to try...

500g Jammie Biscuit

500g Choc Orange..

as well as..

Omega 3's

Ultiman

New Protein Jelly

Protein Cookies

Protein Pancake mix (ran out! :cursing: :death: )

GN Pill box

:thumb:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Another order with @GoNutrition
> 
> Trying some new flavours :tongue: Normally stick to the reliable Vanilla Ice Cream or Triple Choc, but decided to try...
> 
> ...


You must be loaded since you're buying whey for £20 a kg! :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Another order with @GoNutrition
> 
> Trying some new flavours :tongue: Normally stick to the reliable Vanilla Ice Cream or Triple Choc, but decided to try...
> 
> ...


Jammie biscuit is very nice!

Let me know how the choc orange is as I like the peppermint snaps one but the Black Forest gateaux knocks me sick!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> You must be loaded since you're buying whey for £20 a kg! :lol:


I didn't wanna get a massive amount in case the flavour isn't great :laugh:

Plus its still cheaper than your high street brands that charge about £25-£30 per KG


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Jammie biscuit is very nice!
> 
> Let me know how the choc orange is as I like the peppermint snaps one but the Black Forest gateaux knocks me sick!


Will do mate 

I like the peppermint snaps but find its very very strong and minty, and I normally love mint :lol: Still decent though 

I only ever use Whey with milk to pour on breakfast or add into greek yoghurt in evenings for extra protein, but usually the yoghurt has enough anyway, so only 1 scoop a day for me. Most protein from food


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I didn't wanna get a massive amount in case the flavour isn't great :laugh:
> 
> Plus its still cheaper than your high street brands that charge about £25-£30 per KG


You're the dream of GN as far as customers go!  Jammie biscuit is quite nice though, very good in morning oats!  It's just wayy too sweet to have on it's own imo.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> You're the dream of GN as far as customers go!  Jammie biscuit is quite nice though, very good in morning oats!  It's just wayy too sweet to have on it's own imo.


Yeah I always mix whey with other things anyway, cant remember the last time I had a shake to purely drink lol

I have a sweet tooth so stuff like triple choc, vanilla ice cream, jammie biscuit etc.. all up my street


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Another order with @GoNutrition
> 
> Trying some new flavours :tongue: Normally stick to the reliable Vanilla Ice Cream or Triple Choc, but decided to try...
> 
> ...


Choc orange is nice, been on it last month or so 

My order is pretty much same each month.

Whey

Amino go

Pepto pro

Ultiman

Getting the beetroot extract this month :thumbup:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Choc orange is nice, been on it last month or so
> 
> My order is pretty much same each month.
> 
> ...


You don't get any of the treaty stuff like pancakes, cookies or jelly mate? :tongue:

Seen this Pepto Pro thrown around a bit, what makes it different to hydrolysed whey?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Choc orange is nice, been on it last month or so
> 
> My order is pretty much same each month.
> 
> ...


Since when have go nutrition done pepto pro?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> You don't get any of the treaty stuff like pancakes, cookies or jelly mate? :tongue:
> 
> Seen this Pepto Pro thrown around a bit, what makes it different to hydrolysed whey?


Nah, if I'm gonna treat myself I get the real stuff lol

It's hydrolysed casein 



RowRow said:


> Since when have go nutrition done pepto pro?!


Ages mate. Love the stuff intra with amino go.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, if I'm gonna treat myself I get the real stuff lol
> 
> It's hydrolysed casein
> 
> Ages mate. Love the stuff intra with amino go.


Correct me if I'm wrong but pepto pro is better than hydro whey because of a more complete amino spectrum?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but pepto pro is better than hydro whey because of a more complete amino spectrum?


Yes, it's richer in aminos iirc. It's absorbed instantly so completely misses the digestion process.

By no means is it essential for us hobby builders lol But I like it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, it's richer in aminos iirc. It's absorbed instantly so completely misses the digestion process.
> 
> By no means is it essential for us hobby builders lol But I like it


I suppose the same could be said for most of what we take!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I suppose the same could be said for most of what we take!


Very true mate lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tempted to use Turinabol (as its dry) in the Winter on my bulk, probably like a 6 week cycle or something. Not sure yet as I haven't actually bulked natty yet, so may just do first cycle on my cut in Spring with Var/Winny.

Still undecided. :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Tempted to use Turinabol (as its dry) in the Winter on my bulk, probably like a 6 week cycle or something. Not sure yet as I haven't actually bulked natty yet, so may just do first cycle on my cut in Spring with Var/Winny.
> 
> Still undecided. :laugh: :tongue:


Tbh I think tbol is a load of garbage! Get var IMO. Very good drug with more profound results than most thing at doses like 100mg it's very good for size and strength. Was at my strongest yet leanest when on var last.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Tbh I think tbol is a load of garbage! Get var IMO. Very good drug with more profound results than most thing at doses like 100mg it's very good for size and strength. Was at my strongest yet leanest when on var last.


Agree with what you've said about tbol. I honestly don't see the point of it. Dbol and winny are better depending on what you want from it.

Not tried var but hear good things from those that have used good stuff. Winny is good IMO and a lot cheaper


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Agree with what you've said about tbol. I honestly don't see the point of it. Dbol and winny are better depending on what you want from it.
> 
> Not tried var but hear good things from those that have used good stuff. Winny is good IMO and a lot cheaper


I've heard that about winny and it binds to SHBG so would be an even better addition to a test cycle, but I can't afford to take any risks right now on my hair! It's already thin and receding at 21! When it's almost gone I'll shave it off and slam in all those hair destroying goodies! Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I've heard that about winny and it binds to SHBG so would be an even better addition to a test cycle, but I can't afford to take any risks right now on my hair! It's already thin and receding at 21! When it's almost gone I'll shave it off and slam in all those hair destroying goodies! Haha


Hair is overrated qed


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Hair is overrated qed


It's the only thing that stops people thinking I'm 40!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> It's the only thing that stops people thinking I'm 40!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Tempted to use Turinabol (as its dry) in the Winter on my bulk, probably like a 6 week cycle or something. Not sure yet as I haven't actually bulked natty yet, so may just do first cycle on my cut in Spring with Var/Winny.
> 
> Still undecided. :laugh: :tongue:


I'd personally do a natty bulk first, you might get good gains anyway and it gives your ligaments and tendons time to get used to increased weights before hitting them with rapid muscle growth and weight.

I felt invincible on Var and ended up doing long term damage to my rotor cuffs. Only now getting to full recovery 2 years on.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> I'd personally do a natty bulk first, you might get good gains anyway and it gives your ligaments and tendons time to get used to increased weights before hitting them with rapid muscle growth and weight.
> 
> I felt invincible on Var and ended up doing long term damage to my rotor cuffs. Only now getting to full recovery 2 years on.


Good advice tbh.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Isn't var a cutting AAS tho?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Isn't var a cutting AAS tho?


No such thing mate. Diet determines whether you cut or bulk. People say var and winny are cutting aas as the gains are very lean and dry however if you ate like a mofo you'd still pack on some good muscle.

People use dbol on cuts too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> No such thing mate. Diet determines whether you cut or bulk. People say var and winny are cutting aas as the gains are very lean and dry however if you ate like a mofo you'd still pack on some good muscle.
> 
> People use dbol on cuts too


I'd probably only ever use dry compounds mate really as I would rather just lean gains. 1) dry compounds compared to wet ones are less likely to flare up gyno ain't they? 2) I'd rather gain as lean as possible so I wouldn't need to go on a long **** cut again


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I'd probably only ever use dry compounds mate really as I would rather just lean gains. 1) dry compounds compared to wet ones are less likely to flare up gyno ain't they? 2) I'd rather gain as lean as possible so I wouldn't need to go on a long **** cut again


Winny and var don't aromatise afaik therefore unlikely to cause estrogen related gyno. They can fvck your hairline up though if you're prone to mpb. This is genetic though so if your dad/granddad have decent hair you'll probably be ok.

Again diet determines how lean gains are when using something like dbol to an extent as the water drops off once you come off it and you're left with the lean muscle gains.

Dbol would more than likely cause any gyno to kick off though. However nolva at 20mg ed for the whole cycle and a few weeks afterwards would stop much happening IMO


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What would you recommend for var or winny for cutting, probably looking at 6 weeks on, then a PCT after


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decided on Var, what dose would you recommend daily for a 6 week cycle?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Var needs to be run for 10-12 weeks imho, 50mg every day at least too but I find 100mg is very good. Just expensive.

Why not do a little prop cycle, nothing fancy, just 100mg every mon, wed, fri. Run it with proviron to help any gyno issues, have nolv at hand incase too and if any flairs up then you can stop the prop quick and it's outta your system quick too.

What's diet like at the min mate, did you say you're cutting?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Var needs to be run for 10-12 weeks imho, 50mg every day at least too but I find 100mg is very good. Just expensive.
> 
> Why not do a little prop cycle, nothing fancy, just 100mg every mon, wed, fri. Run it with proviron to help any gyno issues, have nolv at hand incase too and if any flairs up then you can stop the prop quick and it's outta your system quick too.
> 
> What's diet like at the min mate, did you say you're cutting?


Is that oral or inject? Wanna do an oral cycle really mate tbh.

Eating around 1850 calories atm, probably drop to 1800/1750 soon as weight loss stopped again.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Decided on Var, what dose would you recommend daily for a 6 week cycle?


I started on 50mg per day for 3 weeks, now on 100mh per day. Gonna run it for 12 - 16 weeks and eat as much as I can!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> I started on 50mg per day for 3 weeks, now on 100mh per day. Gonna run it for 12 - 16 weeks and eat as much as I can!


any alcohol whilst on mate? thats the thing that worrys me most, trying to pick a period with no birthdays where friends will expect me to go out and drink...

although if I run for like 8 weeks or so I guess 1 night out (getting smashed) won't hurt?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nah I dont drink so its not an issue for me


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Nah I dont drink so its not an issue for me


fair enough mate

i never drink apart from special occasions so like once every 1/2 months really


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> any alcohol whilst on mate? thats the thing that worrys me most, trying to pick a period with no birthdays where friends will expect me to go out and drink...
> 
> although if I run for like 8 weeks or so I guess 1 night out (getting smashed) won't hurt?


I wouldn't worry about that mate, var is a "mild" steroid.

Drinking on cycle isn't an issue unless you're in the pub each night!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't worry about that mate, var is a "mild" steroid.
> 
> Drinking on cycle isn't an issue unless you're in the pub each night!


Sounds like var is a win on all fronts AAS then, apart from the price :lol:

Cheers fellas


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds like var is a win on all fronts AAS then, apart from the price :lol:
> 
> Cheers fellas


Winny


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Winny


Quite bad on the liver tho isn't it?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Quite bad on the liver tho isn't it?


Not really


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Quite bad on the liver tho isn't it?


I found on a higher dose, after a while var hurt my kidneys, strange dull pain, few others felt it too. Went away a while after. Nothing serious.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quick update lads.

For my bulk in the Winter, looks like I'll be using *Apollo Labs Tbol @ 50mg ED* for 7 weeks.. followed by PCT of 3 or 4 weeks of *Nolva @ 20mg ED*.

First cycle, so going for something mild with pretty much no side effects, and with it being dry it shouldn't effect my mild puberty gyno. Should still gain good on it with it being my first cycle and that  Still undecided as to when to run it, as was thinking middle October, but then PCT would run over Christmas and New Year (yay :lol: )


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Personally would do it befor or after Xmas, enough strain on your body (and training routine) over the most social time of the year.

You'll love it tho man


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Personally would do it befor or after Xmas, enough strain on your body (and training routine) over the most social time of the year.
> 
> You'll love it tho man


Yeah thats the thing mate. I have like 3 birthdays in September-Early Oct, so was gunna start 20th October then run for 7 weeks, but that'd mean cycle would finish 8th December then PCT would last till Early Jan. Unless I start very start of October.. then PCT would finish just before Christmas 

How long do you wait after cycle before starting PCT?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

if you think you will have a drink or 2, as var/tbol/winny are pretty mild anyways, can always get some himalaya liv 52 and take 1-2 tabs a day, can get some decent multi packs off amazon i got mine 4 tubs for £12, even off cycle 1 a day is decent for general health and my baby blues havent sparkled as clear before


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not the best person to ask but a few weeks as far as I understand, when the accumulated levels in your system have dropped substantially.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> if you think you will have a drink or 2, as var/tbol/winny are pretty mild anyways, can always get some himalaya liv 52 and take 1-2 tabs a day, can get some decent multi packs off amazon i got mine 4 tubs for £12, even off cycle 1 a day is decent for general health and my baby blues havent sparkled as clear before


Cheers mate 

Yeah I've heard of those before, looking at getting this whilst on cycle anyway as have a mate who's used it whilst on Superdrol and Epistane rated it.

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/essential-cycle/


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Yeah I've heard of those before, looking at getting this whilst on cycle anyway as have a mate who's used it whilst on Superdrol and Epistane rated it.
> 
> http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/essential-cycle/


well i havent heard of that but stronger liver protectors can be found that i know of like tudca, i had it when i dabbled with some oral tren >< but for your tbol/var/winny orals liv 52 would suffice and no need to add extra cost to an already expensive var run


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> well i havent heard of that but stronger liver protectors can be found that i know of like tudca, i had it when i dabbled with some oral tren >< but for your tbol/var/winny orals liv 52 would suffice and no need to add extra cost to an already expensive var run


Where would you get Liv52 from? eBay, Amazon and such?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah i got mine off amazon, check around cos some are rip offs, one person selling 1 for £12 but i found 4 for £12 of another seller


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> yeah i got mine off amazon, check around cos some are rip offs, one person selling 1 for £12 but i found 4 for £12 of another seller


cheers man

how many a day whilst on cycle? 1 with each tab of tbol?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> cheers man
> 
> how many a day whilst on cycle? 1 with each tab of tbol?


yeah that'd work fine, each tub has 100 tabs so will last a nice while


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In other news, smashed legs today. First time in 2 weeks as work was manic so doing lots of overtime and legs had to make way last week :innocent:

Struggling to walk since about 7pm :lol: Climbing stairs is fun per usual 

Tomorrow.... :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Where would you get Liv52 from? eBay, Amazon and such?


Why buy something that will still need to be processed by your liver - adding more stress during a cycle.

Liv52 is best ran before and after a cycle when you are on NOTHING at all 

Will get serum levels nice and low. So good pre and post cycle :beer:

Best thing to keep an eye on during an oral cycle is blood pressure


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Why buy something that will still need to be processed by your liver - adding more stress during a cycle.
> 
> Liv52 is best ran before and after a cycle when you are on NOTHING at all
> 
> ...


Okay mate cheers 

Will Nolva on it's own be okay for PCT? Worried about natural test levels returning too as I defo want kids in future :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Okay mate cheers
> 
> Will Nolva on it's own be okay for PCT? Worried about natural test levels returning too as I defo want kids in future :laugh:


Should be fine, using Clomid or HCG maybe a little over kill for a oral cycle.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tbol works best crushed up with oil and injected.

Just saying

:lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

@Dan94 your inbox is full mate. Will answer tomorrow, I gtg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Legs still crippled from Monday, probably worse than yesterday tbh :lol:

Push later today. Debating whether to change bench to 3x8-12 instead of 5x5 for a mix up


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Legs still crippled from Monday, probably worse than yesterday tbh :lol:
> 
> Push later today. Debating whether to change bench to 3x8-12 instead of 5x5 for a mix up


Go for it. Change is good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

For rapid fat loss would anyone ever recommend just eating at BMR? My Maintaince is 2350 so eating at 1850 atm, BMR is 1740 so might just eat at BMR instead. Calories for bodys basic needs but enough to not go into starvation mode...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't. I'd keep cals as they are just move more to burn more. Increase cardio. Make your lifting sessions harder by super setting opposite muscle groups etc


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I wouldn't. I'd keep cals as they are just move more to burn more. Increase cardio. Make your lifting sessions harder by super setting opposite muscle groups etc


Yeah cardio is something I've stopped since getting a job, working 7:30-5:30 means no morning cardio unless get up really early and last thing I wanna do when I get home is cardio aha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah cardio is something I've stopped since getting a job, working 7:30-5:30 means no morning cardio unless get up really early and last thing I wanna do when I get home is cardio aha


Tut tut


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah cardio is something I've stopped since getting a job, working 7:30-5:30 means no morning cardio unless get up really early and last thing I wanna do when I get home is cardio aha


Get up earlier mate, nice bit of fasted brisk walking to freshen you up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a mate who has to be at work at 0400. I tell him to get up at 0230. No sympathy


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I have a mate who has to be at work at 0400. I tell him to get up at 0230. No sympathy


Harsh bastard :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Harsh bastard :lol:


You are correct:lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Get up earlier mate, nice bit of fasted brisk walking to freshen you up


Thats when I find it easiest, if I wait til after Ive trained in evening all I want to do is get home for food


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah cardio is something I've stopped since getting a job, working 7:30-5:30 means no morning cardio unless get up really early and last thing I wanna do when I get home is cardio aha


Why not just add a quick 10-20min HIIT session on the end of your weight sessions? Working wonders for me.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Thats when I find it easiest, if I wait til after Ive trained in evening all I want to do is get home for food


I'm the opposite after the gym I just want to throw up, so after training is the best time for me to do cardio.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So was laying in bed this morning and watching some Zyzz on YouTube ( @Merkleman will be proud :lol: ) for motivation.

Haven't done cardio for ages so thought I'd do some fasted stationary bike this morning, then realised I have Deadlifts at around midday today so didn't really wanna burn legs out before that. :thumbdown:

So will probably do 20-30 minutes on the bike when I get home tonight around 6pm instead.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> So was laying in bed this morning and watching some Zyzz on YouTube for motivation.


i honestly do not get this fascination, sure he was aesthetic but goddamn he was a fecking puss

wore makeup, more hairspray than the musical of the same name, constant zoolander pout, it makes me cringe and has anyone ever seen the vid of him deadlifting, dear lord its farcical

aesthetic YES

manly NO


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> i honestly do not get this fascination, sure he was aesthetic but goddamn he was a fecking puss
> 
> wore makeup, more hairspray than the musical of the same name, constant zoolander pout, it makes me cringe and has anyone ever seen the vid of him deadlifting, dear lord its farcical
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of these fanboys but I just happened to come across a video whilst watching some bodybuilding motivation stuff, still decent to watch though :tongue:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of these fanboys but I just happened to come across a video whilst watching some bodybuilding motivation stuff, still decent to watch though :tongue:


you want motivation?

get this into ya


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, woke up this morning and shoulders/upper back area is in absolute bits. Upright rows and Rear Delt Rows obviously hit them hard :thumb:  Actually have forearm doms this morning and slight bicep doms, unusual :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

As you can probably tell from this thread, motivation is low atm, well since this afternoon.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/271287-blood-test-results-puberty-gyno.html

After searching around and hearing lots of positive news about Nolva/Ralox or Letro reversing puberty gyno, I was convinced that I'd help me. I also came across people saying that once it's tissue, it's only surgery that can help. 1) don't fancy going to Poland for a week. 2) I don't have the money.

What's the ****ing point working hard for a body you'll never have because of something that'll always spoil it.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Cheer up mate. There's always going to be something you're not happy about, nothing can be perfect. Always think that there are people having it a lot worse than you. 

In the end everything's going to be fine!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> As you can probably tell from this thread, motivation is low atm, well since this afternoon.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/271287-blood-test-results-puberty-gyno.html
> 
> ...


Loads of guys have gyno from puberty mate.

What do they do..... They work past it. Out grow the fùcker!!

In body building you sculpture what you want. Training won't make the tissue grow, but training will make the pectoral muscle grow. It'll be a tiny blemish when you have a chest like @Chelsea :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Loads of guys have gyno from puberty mate.
> 
> What do they do..... They work past it. Out grow the fùcker!!
> 
> In body building you sculpture what you want. Training won't make the tissue grow, but training will make the pectoral muscle grow. It'll be a tiny blemish when you have a chest like @Chelsea :beer:


But when your chest grows, won't the tissue stick out even more because of the muscle underneath?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Cheer up mate. There's always going to be something you're not happy about, nothing can be perfect. Always think that there are people having it a lot worse than you.
> 
> In the end everything's going to be fine!


Cheers, I'll probably try a course of Nolva/Ralox soon and if that doesn't work then consider surgery when I have money


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> But when your chest grows, won't the tissue stick out even more because of the muscle underneath?


It would only be more prominent if you used something that aromatises.

I don't think muscle growth will force any tissue to "stick out" more than it already does.

From the brief pics I've seen you don't have a problem as big as you think


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It would only be more prominent if you used something that aromatises.
> 
> I don't think muscle growth will force any tissue to "stick out" more than it already does.
> 
> From the brief pics I've seen you don't have a problem as big as you think


Hmm, I'll probably post a couple pics tonight as gunna post some on that gyno website anyway and see what they say too.

Hoping to get another appointment with GP soon and tell her it's proper depressing me and that the last consultant was full of shït


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Probably get this and run it for 2 months as it's 60 tabs anyway. Raloxifine meant to be better than Nolva for puberty gyno. Wanna try it before considering surgery.

http://www.alldaychemist.com/ralista.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

On a side note, can't wait to fúcking bulk :lol:

Also deciding to stay natty for a few years. 1) see what progress I can make naturally with my own body now I have proper nutrition and work out routine experience. 2) If I'm gunna have bloods done more frequently for this gyno thing, last thing I need is docs picking up on weird test/oestrogen levels


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan ffs, your inbox is full again :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Dan ffs, your inbox is full again :lol:


Sorry :lol:

Should be alright now. Is it Gold member status when you get unlimited space?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sxbarnes sending too many cock pics again hey?

:lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sxbarnes sending too many cock pics again hey?
> 
> :lol:


Wait, so he's not just sending them to me? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry i ve got such a big cock


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decided to give MyProtein a whirl on recommendation from @DanishM  Just to try something different and also wanting a foam roller and some other goodies :tongue:

18 x Pre Workout bars

180 tabs Vitamin D3

Knee support wraps

Foam Roller

Liquid Chalk

250g Creapure

200 x 200mg caffeine tabs

£52.84 with free delivery :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Decided to give MyProtein a whirl on recommendation from @DanishM  Just to try something different and also wanting a foam roller and some other goodies :tongue:
> 
> 18 x Pre Workout bars
> 
> ...


Hope it arrives. Couple of years back they were pants. Good selection of domestic items there Dan. Dunno about the creapure though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Hope it arrives. Couple of years back they were pants. Good selection of domestic items there Dan. Dunno about the creapure though


I know but they've improved apparently atm plus I follow a YouTuber who has a discount too so I can use that everytime :thumb:

Yeah I hope so, liquid chalk to try help with deadlits and gloves are uncomfortable (maybe cus new), knee wraps to help with squats and then a foam roller for when I feel tense or whatever.

Vitamin D tabs to try as I work inside 7:30/8 - 5:30 so obviously will be lacking Vit D, so thats a new thing for me to try.

Caffeine tabs nothing new, just needed something for a couple quid to get over the free delivery mark of £50 

Pre workout bars contain 100mg of caffeine and 35g carbs so have one of those 30 mins before workout and a caffeine tab too so 300mg caff overall. Will replace my normal banana.

Creapure I've used before, only about a quarter left so thought better get some more. Find it bloats me less than standard Creatine Mono.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. No gloves for deadlifting. You need hands that fit the bar. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. No gloves for deadlifting. You need hands that fit the bar. Haha


haha yeah, hopefully this chalk does the trick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> haha yeah, hopefully this chalk does the trick


Nothing wrong with gloves and straps 

Never understood the whole "gloves...?" Yes I wear gloves FFS :lol:

Why would I want hands wrecked to stop me lifting the next day PMSL


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Nothing wrong with gloves and straps
> 
> Never understood the whole "gloves...?" Yes I wear gloves FFS :lol:
> 
> Why would I want hands wrecked to stop me lifting the next day PMSL


You want manly hands rob


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Gloves are for women that's a fact. Chalk stops hands getting wrecked and after a while skin gets tough enough not to get knackered

:lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nothing wrong with gloves and straps
> 
> Never understood the whole "gloves...?" Yes I wear gloves FFS :lol:
> 
> Why would I want hands wrecked to stop me lifting the next day PMSL


I think it might just be cus they're new but we'll see, chalk should be here by Saturday for next deadlift session so we'll see what works 

Done legs last night and hit 80KG for 5x5, chuffed with that. Steadily going up 2.5KG per workout still


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Look what you started Dan


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I think it might just be cus they're new but we'll see, chalk should be here by Saturday for next deadlift session so we'll see what works
> 
> Done legs last night and hit 80KG for 5x5, chuffed with that. Steadily going up 2.5KG per workout still


I'd give the high reps a stab now. Say start at 50kg x 30. Do your grandparents live in a bungalow?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd give the high reps a stab now. Say start at 50kg x 30. Do your grandparents live in a bungalow?


no, its all upstairs :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> no, its all upstairs :lol:


Your fcuked then Haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> You want manly hands rob


I'm more of a man than you'll ever be mate, your post is null and void


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Decided to give MyProtein a whirl on recommendation from @DanishM  Just to try something different and also wanting a foam roller and some other goodies :tongue:
> 
> 18 x Pre Workout bars
> 
> ...


Pretty good order with bits of everything mate. Have something on hand to drink with the pre workout bars though, caffeine doesn't taste good even though it's pretty well masked.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Pretty good order with bits of everything mate. Have something on hand to drink with the pre workout bars though, caffeine doesn't taste good even though it's pretty well masked.


Its choc orange flavour bar thing so should taste alright. Always have a bottle of drink in the car to drink with pre-workout snack whilst driving to gym


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> I'm more of a man than you'll ever be mate, your post is null and void


From mansfield . I stand corrected


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Its choc orange flavour bar thing so should taste alright. Always have a bottle of drink in the car to drink with pre-workout snack whilst driving to gym


Yeah, I have them myself mate. They do taste nice, but nothing can mask the aftertaste of caffeine. Good buy indeed, as they're on offer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> From mansfield . I stand corrected


Fùck right off! I'm not from that shít hole. I just train there lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I wear gloves too, I have a job where I can't have ****ed up hands and they help me grip. I wear the knee straps too when training legs, definitely help me.

I hope your order is ok, I won't use MP anymore after my last lot from them tasted like ass.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> I wear gloves too, I have a job where I can't have ****ed up hands and they help me grip. I wear the knee straps too when training legs, definitely help me.
> 
> I hope your order is ok, I won't use MP anymore after my last lot from them tasted like ass.


What was it you ordered, protein powder?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea Impact Whey I think it was


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay, so starting Monday I'm thinking of going down to 1740 calories which is my BMR calories. As you may have seen there is a 12 week transformation competition starting on here, so it's the perfect time to trial this and see if it works in speeding up my fat loss


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So @myprotein.co.uk ... Yodel just tried to deliver my parcel but I got an email at work saying no one was home so couldn't drop it off.

Why wasn't it dropped off with neighbours or left in a safe place?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So @myprotein.co.uk ... Yodel just tried to deliver my parcel but I got an email at work saying no one was home so couldn't drop it off.
> 
> Why wasn't it dropped off with neighbours or left in a safe place?


Don't think yodel do that mate they will try to re deliver.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't think yodel do that mate they will try to re deliver.


That's pathetic, now speaking to them via twitter to sort it out

No wonder people stay clear of Yodel


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> That's pathetic, now speaking to them via twitter to sort it out
> 
> No wonder people stay clear of Yodel


They are sh1t


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> They are sh1t


I have a side gate locked, just stick it over there or to elderly neighbour ffs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I have a side gate locked, just stick it over there or to elderly neighbour ffs


Im Lucky that my neighbour is the local yodel bloke so if I'm not in he just holds on to stuff and pops round later on that night lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am on first name terms with my polish yodel delivery driver who leaves em in the shed.

Don't ask me what his name is though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

DPD all the way for professionalism. Can watch his little van on the GPS map


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> That's pathetic, now speaking to them via twitter to sort it out
> 
> No wonder people stay clear of Yodel


I've always used yodel lol

It's down to the person who is delivering, they either card it or knock doors. Yours obviously wanted to finish early


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I've always used yodel lol
> 
> It's down to the person who is delivering, they either card it or knock doors. Yours obviously wanted to finish early


Probably :lol:

Anyway, calling tomorrow and made sure that if they I ain't here then leave with neighbours

In other news, chest and shoulders aching all day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Went for my scan at NHS and confirmed I have slightly enlarged gland on my left side with some breast tissue and breast tissue on right side. Looking at making a follow up appointment with my doctor (the only person in the NHS I trust atm!) and take it from there.

Looking to go private or foreign surgery in the future though, probable next few years.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Went for my scan at NHS and confirmed I have slightly enlarged gland on my left side with some breast tissue and breast tissue on right side. Looking at making a follow up appointment with my doctor (the only person in the NHS I trust atm!) and take it from there.
> 
> Looking to go private or foreign surgery in the future though, probable next few years.


So when do you start the dbol :lol:

Well at least you have it confirmed mate, see what GP suggests and go from there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So when do you start the dbol :lol:
> 
> Well at least you have it confirmed mate, see what GP suggests and go from there


Yeah she should have the ultrasound scan pics there hopefully to go over and talk about. She's a lovely doctor, German I think, proper professional but on your level as well if that makes sense, it's a struggle to get away at times as she's constantly asking if theres anything else or any other questions you're curious about, bless her 

If I do go down surgery route I'll probably print the info off and let her look over it tbh to see what she thinks.

Consultant laughed when I told him the other guy said it was Whey protein that caused it lol, idiot.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

According to Calorie Calculator, my BMR is 1730. According to MyFitnessPal, with a sedentary job, I need 1,660 to lose 1lb a week. Gunna shoot for 1,750.. because I don't wanna go below my BMR and also I workout 3 times a week but didn't wanna put an hours "exercise" into the calculator because it may count it as like a really stressful 1 hour of cardio or whatever.

Gunna try shooting for 1,750 calories starting Monday and see what happens  Going 153P, 153C and 58F.

That's around 1g of protein per lb of BW, with carbs up there too and fats at a decent level.

Rest days come out at

1, 730 calories

154P

153C

51F

Workout days are

1, 802 calories

152P

167C

54F

Slightly less calories on rest days, and slightly more on workout days.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You still keen to diet mate?

Those calories are low IMO but I guess your bw isn't that much is it.

I think you'd be better off eating more but doing more exercise tbh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You still keen to diet mate?
> 
> Those calories are low IMO but I guess your bw isn't that much is it.
> 
> I think you'd be better off eating more but doing more exercise tbh


im around 12 stone or just under mate, those cals are my BMR so very minimum really

gunna try it and see how goes, trial and error

Just hard to find time to do cardio really and never really feel like doing it :death:

Will probably find myself bumping calories up in a few weeks with 2-3 cardio sessions :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

New deadlift max...

*136.25KG / 300lb's / 21.4 stone * 

Pic will go up tonight :thumb:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gtzy sir, love getting new PB on dead's, they make you feel like a total baws


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> gtzy sir, love getting new PB on dead's, they make you feel like a total baws


haha cheers mate, chalk was a god send too


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> haha cheers mate, chalk was a god send too


true that bud 

also got them pics up on the post your pic section for ya to perv at :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate. Time to splash out on some 20kg plates!

eBay


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. Time to splash out on some 20kg plates!
> 
> eBay


Yeh was talking about that, running out of weights :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. Time to splash out on some 20kg plates!
> 
> eBay


Kebab skewer gainz


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeh was talking about that, running out of weights :lol:


Running out of room on the bar too lol

Quite a few second hand ones on gumtree and eBay. Doesn't need to be fancy just heavy and solid.

I'm going to be equipping a home gym sometime this year once we've moved house and eBay will be my friend then. Although I'll be buying a new power rack.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. Time to splash out on some 20kg plates!
> 
> eBay


I was thinking the same, looks like he has a dog bowl slid on there :laugh:

Great work on the new PB fella


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> I was thinking the same, looks like he has a dog bowl slid on there :laugh:
> 
> Great work on the new PB fella


Cheers buddy


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

First day of lower cals today. Hunger hasn't really hit to be honest. ECA at 7:30am and then another at 3pm to curb appetite as much as possible.

Took some pics too.. relaxed front, relaxed back, bicep front, bicep back, relaxed side... may post up in the transformation thread when the 12 weeks is up (hate my body atm), but even if I don't, they're still there for reference after the 12 weeks, which is basically through the Summer haha.

Another reason I'm trying to lean down is to see how much of the gyno is there tissue wise and how much is fat.

Anyway, let's get lean  (hopefully :tongue: )


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh, fooking hate ECA, good luck tho mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Ugh, fooking hate ECA, good luck tho mate


how come?

cheers bud


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't like the queezy feeling or training on stims and didn't seem to actually make things any better, each to there own and all that but didn't agree with me all that much.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Don't like the queezy feeling or training on stims and didn't seem to actually make things any better, each to there own and all that but didn't agree with me all that much.


I use caffeine anyway to give me a boost most mornings and pre workout lol so thought I'd go back to the trusty ECA as always seems to kill my appetite which is great on a cut


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys, just checking in. Been a few days since last update. 

Diet has been spot on all week. Had a family BBQ last night but no dessert and didn't pig out (2 burgers, 1 chicken burger and 1 sausage). Macros spot on today too (sometimes prone to more sugary snacks whilst at home), so really pleased with myself.

Still eating at roughly BMR which is around 1750. Different calculators say different things.. some say 1740, some say 1850... when all it is is height, weight and age lol. Anyway, still shooting for 1750. 40 40 20 split. 175P, 175C, 40F.

Weigh in tomorrow morning, was 12.1 last week I think so should be interesting to see.

If in a few weeks I start to stall, I'll probably keep calories the same and just add 1-2 cardio sessions a week.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm too hungry eating at BMR :lol: Currently eating 1750 calories, thinking of doing fasted jogging upon waking on my off days. So Tuesday, Thursday and Fridays, with lifting on Monday and Wednesday. Looking to do 20-30 mins each morning, just wondering how much to up calories by?

Also getting some new whey. Trying the Cookies & Cream, Chocolate Caramel and Chocolate Mint Chip from MyProtein along with the White Chocolate Almond Cookies. :beer:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

30 mins jogging isn't much calorie wise mate. Maybe 250-300 calories. Of course dependent on how quick you're running.

A tip for the cookies: 10 secs in microwave


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> 30 mins jogging isn't much calorie wise mate. Maybe 250-300 calories. Of course dependent on how quick you're running.
> 
> A tip for the cookies: 10 secs in microwave


would just be a jog really mate. first few weeks would probably be like 5-10 min jog then a few mins walking, my stamina is ****e :lol:

Will try it mate, always ate them straight out the packet :thumbup1:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> would just be a jog really mate. first few weeks would probably be like 5-10 min jog then a few mins walking, my stamina is ****e :lol:
> 
> Will try it mate, always ate them straight out the packet :thumbup1:


Fair enough mate. Then we're probably talking about 100 calories or so. I've been there too in the past, and cardio is a bïtch when it comes to getting stamina up :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Fair enough mate. Then we're probably talking about 100 calories or so. I've been there too in the past, and cardio is a bïtch when it comes to getting stamina up :lol:


I'd probably aim for 1900 then I reckon during the week. :thumbup1:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I'd probably aim for 1900 then I reckon during the week. :thumbup1:


Yeah, that should work mate. Eat lots of vegetables, they are fulling and only has a bit calories in them.

When that's said, I'm already frighted by going on a cut. I'm eating 2900-3000 cals a day now on bulk and I'm still hungry. :no:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How you feeling on the ECA?

It didnt agree with me, was feeling light headed and shaky as **** at work so had to come off it. Still got some on top of the fridge :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Yeah, that should work mate. Eat lots of vegetables, they are fulling and only has a bit calories in them.
> 
> When that's said, I'm already frighted by going on a cut. I'm eating 2900-3000 cals a day now on bulk and I'm still hungry. :no:


Just worked out that the route we used to do in cross country around my estate is

1.27 miles @ 6mph, 12-15 mins, 182 calories.

Or there's a smaller route which would be 0.85 miles, 8 mins and 122 calories.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> How you feeling on the ECA?
> 
> It didnt agree with me, was feeling light headed and shaky as **** at work so had to come off it. Still got some on top of the fridge :laugh:


Its the second time I've done a cycle on it mate, I find it the same as just caffeine really apart from the appetite suppression. Felt sick a few times but put that down to the heat. Nearly out of Chesteze now and can't be bothered buying anymore really so think I'll just cut normally now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You can have these Ive got if you want? I aint gonna use them


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Just worked out that the route we used to do in cross country around my estate is
> 
> 1.23 miles @ 4mph, 18-20 mins, 177 calories.
> 
> Or there's a smaller route which would be 0.85 miles, 12-15 mins and 122 calories.


I doubt that can be so many calories. Running 5k in 30 mins is about 400 cals for an adult male. But it's all trial and error mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> You can have these Ive got if you want? I aint gonna use them


cheers mate but ill just cut normal now thanks anyway though, appreciate it

did you use chesteze too or ready made stacks?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No worries. They are ready made, can't remember where from to be honest! No label on them either :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> I doubt that can be so many calories. Running 5k in 30 mins is about 400 cals for an adult male. But it's all trial and error mate


Ill probably do the shorter route and up to 1900 calories starting Thursday. Only a 150 calorie increase, then when I stall/increase stamina I'll go longer route


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking at getting these for running, seem decent and not bad price (£65-£70)

http://m.nike.com/gb/en_gb/pd/air-pegasus-30-running-shoe/pid-1471939/pgid-754442


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Got my running shoes from a running shop where they film you on a treadmill to see if you need any inserts to help make sure don't pick up any injuries from running in unsuitable trainers for how you run,well worth it still got them for £70 and are seriously comfortable


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Got my running shoes from a running shop where they film you on a treadmill to see if you need any inserts to help make sure don't pick up any injuries from running in unsuitable trainers for how you run,well worth it still got them for £70 and are seriously comfortable


Where was that mate?

I'm gunna go to SweatShop probably in the city, got my eyes on these but will have to see how they feel and what they say.

http://www.sweatshop.co.uk/nike-pegasus-30-men-s-running-shoes-aw13.html


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

The one I went to was called advance performance in Peterborough I think they have a place in Cambridge as well


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Where was that mate?
> 
> I'm gunna go to SweatShop probably in the city, got my eyes on these but will have to see how they feel and what they say.
> 
> http://www.sweatshop.co.uk/nike-pegasus-30-men-s-running-shoes-aw13.html


Best would be if you didn't have your eyes on anything, but did a bit of research as to which hardness you need for the shoes when they say what type of a runner you are.

I have Nike Lunarglide 4+ myself, they're very good and really supports the foot well. The difference from normal shoes I thought fits me well is huge!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Best would be if you didn't have your eyes on anything, but did a bit of research as to which hardness you need for the shoes when they say what type of a runner you are.
> 
> I have Nike Lunarglide 4+ myself, they're very good and really supports the foot well. The difference from normal shoes I thought fits me well is huge!


The reason I like these is because it says they're extra supported and soft landing for hard surfaces. Guess I'll just have to go in the shop and see what they advise


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> The reason I like these is because it says they're extra supported and soft landing for hard surfaces. Guess I'll just have to go in the shop and see what they advise


But it depends on your running style if you need extra support or not mate. Some need extra cushioning etc and some don't


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just downloaded the "WalkJogRun" app on iPhone. It cost £3, but much better than the free ones. Tracks speed, calories, distance and also can plan out routes using GPS maps.

First run tomorrow morning 6am. Upping calories to 1,900 

P190g

C190g

F42g


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Buying these tomorrow.

http://www.tesco.com/direct/universal-sports-casearmband-strap-holder-iphone-5/212-6973.prd

http://www.sweatshop.co.uk/nike-pegasus-31-men-s-running-shoes-au14.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Alarm went off at 6am and I thought fûck this I'm shattered, so went back to sleep for an hour :lol:

Will do 20 mins on the bike tonight as that burns came calories apparently (170)


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I always put my alarm inside my trainers on cardio morning and put the trainers on top of my training clothes as far away from the bed as possible,that way I'm up before I can hit snooze


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I always put my alarm inside my trainers on cardio morning and put the trainers on top of my training clothes as far away from the bed as possible,that way I'm up before I can hit snooze


Sounds like torture, but also a great idea :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

If I didn't do that I know I'd hit snooze and go back to sleep,never look forward to cardio like I do lifting


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

25 mins on the bike. Average 13-15mph. 5.45 miles. Only 20 calories according to the bike? :laugh: MFP says it's 222


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cookies and cream is the sh?t  it's like Ben and jerrys cookie dough in liquid form :thumb:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Cookies and cream is the sh?t  it's like Ben and jerrys cookie dough in liquid form :thumb:


You mixed it with milk or water then mate? Glad you like it!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> You mixed it with milk or water then mate? Glad you like it!


Almond milk mate


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Almond milk mate


Ffs, the notorious almond milk... It's nowhere to be found here in Denmark! May have to make my own at some point, as it sounds very good!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Ffs, the notorious almond milk... It's nowhere to be found here in Denmark! May have to make my own at some point, as it sounds very good!


Surely must be somewhere mate?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Surely must be somewhere mate?


Yeah, but I'm not paying £5-6 a liter :lol: I think water is good for now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Yeah, but I'm not paying £5-6 a liter :lol: I think water is good for now


£1.50 for 1L out here mate :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> £1.50 for 1L out here mate :lol:


Fück off!!! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Fück off!!! :lol:


Oops sorry, I lied..... £1.49 :lol:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=273701571


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Oops sorry, I lied..... £1.49 :lol:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=273701571


Cheeky cünt :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Alarm went off at 6am and I thought fûck this I'm shattered, so went back to sleep for an hour :lol:
> 
> Will do 20 mins on the bike tonight as that burns came calories apparently (170)


PMSL mine goes off at 5am..... I get up 

MTFU !!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Get up and run, it's beautiful outside!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> 25 mins on the bike. Average 13-15mph. 5.45 miles. Only 20 calories according to the bike? :laugh: MFP says it's 222


Another 25 mins on the bike.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

You gonna go with bike not running now? Static bike?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You gonna go with bike not running now? Static bike?


Not sure mate. Probs running if I feel like it, if not then biking after work to make up for it


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

If you go with the bike and it's in the evening so not fasted then doing hiit style sprints on it probably best over calorie wise over 20 minutes


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Almond milk mate


Love the stuff!

Glad to see things are going well with your training mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Love the stuff!
> 
> Glad to see things are going well with your training mate.


Brilliant isn't it! 

Cheers mate, awesome to see you back :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Managed 150KG Deadlift today (345lbs/24.5 stone)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Managed 150KG Deadlift today (345lbs/24.5 stone)


160kg next then?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> 160kg next then?


Maybe mate, this was literally everything I had, pretty grindy :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Managed 150KG Deadlift today (345lbs/24.5 stone)


Good lift mate was it for reps or a single?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good lift mate was it for reps or a single?


Just the single bud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Having a re feed day today, got some left over pizza and some cookies, gunna try count calories and aim for higher carbs obviously. Probably need it after eating at BMR for a week or two and then 200 higher with cardio added too


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Enjoy it!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just realised coco pops are ****ing brilliant for re feed days :laugh:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Just realised coco pops are ****ing brilliant for re feed days :laugh:


Definitely. **** load of carbs with almost 0 fat. Frosties aren't too bad either! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Definitely. **** load of carbs with almost 0 fat. Frosties aren't too bad either! :thumbup1:


yeah its like pure carbs! stick a protein shake over the top and a great meal for re feeds.

I'll have to check out the Frosties, haven't had them since I was a kid :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> yeah its like pure carbs! stick a protein shake over the top and a great meal for re feeds.
> 
> I'll have to check out the Frosties, haven't had them since I was a kid :lol:


How much you lost this last week?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How much you lost this last week?


1.5lbs iirc mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 1.5lbs iirc mate


 :beer:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> yeah its like pure carbs! stick a protein shake over the top and a great meal for re feeds.
> 
> I'll have to check out the Frosties, haven't had them since I was a kid :lol:


I have to have the protein shake seperate. I tried it over the cocopops once and was almost sick :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> I have to have the protein shake seperate. I tried it over the cocopops once and was almost sick :lol:


Just like flavoured milk mate :laugh: what flavour did you use?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Just like flavoured milk mate :laugh: what flavour did you use?


Think I tried it once with vanilla and once with unflavoured. Both tasted foul lmao.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Weight stayed the same this week :sad: although did go out clubbing and had a refeed day Sunday so probably something to do with it.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How much more you aiming to lose ? Tried the almond milk you mentioned,luv it using it all the time now and the coconut version


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How much more you aiming to lose ? Tried the almond milk you mentioned,luv it using it all the time now and the coconut version


Not sure, just till more defined really mate.

It's great isn't it. Bland on it's own, but in shakes it's a lot less calories than milk but same consistancy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Weight stayed the same this week :sad: although did go out clubbing and had a refeed day Sunday so probably something to do with it.


What ya like. This is why I asked what you had lost the week before 

Sack the refeeds off until you see changes. Have just one cheat meal a week and see how you get on.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> What ya like. This is why I asked what you had lost the week before
> 
> Sack the refeeds off until you see changes. Have just one cheat meal a week and see how you get on.


Listen to Rob, Dan!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What ya like. This is why I asked what you had lost the week before
> 
> Sack the refeeds off until you see changes. Have just one cheat meal a week and see how you get on.


Yeah will do mate. Only have 1 rest day a week now.

Monday - Legs

Tuesday - 25-30 mins cardio

Wednesday - Push

Thursday - 25-30 mins cardio

Friday - 25-30 mins cardio

Saturday - Pull

Sunday - rest.

Still got a net calorie amount equal to my BMR (1750). Basically eating 1900-1950 calories a day, then the cardio and weights burn 200-250 calories, which brings it down to 1700-1750. This way I can eat more, and also get benefits from the cardio metabolism and health/fitness wise


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah will do mate. Only have 1 rest day a week now.
> 
> Monday - Legs
> 
> ...


I'd class cardio as a rest day lol

On the cardio days do core work too, will help things along mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd class cardio as a rest day lol
> 
> On the cardio days do core work too, will help things along mate.


Yeah will do, haven't trained abs for ages tbh. :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

25 mins on the bike again. 5.56 miles. Average speed 12-15mph. Last 5 mins were flat out at around 20-22mph.

Sweating like a mad thing now


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Weight stayed the same this week :sad: although did go out clubbing and had a refeed day Sunday so probably something to do with it.


Probably just holding water from your refeed. I bet if you weighed tomorrow it's much less than when you did just a few days after the refeed. Either way, don't sweat it bud and just have a smaller refeed / cheat meal next week if it really has slowed your progress.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ki3rz said:


> Probably just holding water from your refeed. I bet if you weighed tomorrow it's much less than when you did just a few days after the refeed. Either way, don't sweat it bud and just have a smaller refeed / cheat meal next week if it really has slowed your progress.


I say sack the refeeds off all together till the weight starts shifting - progress has slowed IMO.

Dan is 12st ish now, was 12st in January.

His training is solid as the PB's are coming quite regular.

It's his diet that's holding him back, namely the binge on a day each weekend.

Dan knows I'm not here to have a dig, but if he wants the scales to do as he wants he needs to reign it in at the weekend - hence me saying a cheat meal


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I say sack the refeeds off all together till the weight starts shifting - progress has slowed IMO.
> 
> Dan is 12st ish now, was 12st in January.
> 
> ...


Fair point and I wasn't contradicting what you were advising him mate 

My idea of a "refeed" is a controlled situation, where everything is still accounted for. So yeah, a "binge" every weekend will not help. I haven't been here for a while so don't know what Dan has been doing for his refeeds.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ki3rz said:


> Fair point and I wasn't contradicting what you were advising him mate
> 
> My idea of a "refeed" is a controlled situation, where everything is still accounted for. So yeah, a "binge" every weekend will not help. I haven't been here for a while so don't know what Dan has been doing for his refeeds.


Dans refeed is a full day BBQ :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I say sack the refeeds off all together till the weight starts shifting - progress has slowed IMO.
> 
> Dan is 12st ish now, was 12st in January.
> 
> ...


Was 12'12 at Christmas/New Year mate, its always 12 stone I hit then it gets a lot tougher :laugh: But yeah, need to be stricter at weekends for sure :sad:


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

When do you weigh yourself? I weigh myself every day to track what different foods etc do to me but use Friday as my official weigh in day. I find this helps as weekends generally have more variables still affecting water weight etc, whereas on a friday you are likely to have had a week of structure and training with less change in the variables.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Was 12'12 at Christmas/New Year mate, its always 12 stone I hit then it gets a lot tougher :laugh: But yeah, need to be stricter at weekends for sure :sad:


Oh lol OP says 12st :whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol OP says 12st :whistling:


Must've been a typo or edited it since then, can remember weighing myself and thinking ffs then I managed to lose 12 pound a few weeks after Christmas :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

CodyMac said:


> When do you weigh yourself? I weigh myself every day to track what different foods etc do to me but use Friday as my official weigh in day. I find this helps as weekends generally have more variables still affecting water weight etc, whereas on a friday you are likely to have had a week of structure and training with less change in the variables.


Normally Wednesdays now, middle of the week so no effect from weekend or whatever


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Push done last night. Will do 25 mins on bike when get home from work. 

Tempted to try carb backloading after watching a video @kristina posted, but still trying to understand it more. Does anyone have experience with it? @Bad Alan maybe?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> 25 mins on the bike again. 5.56 miles. Average speed 12-15mph. Last 5 mins were flat out at around 20-22mph.
> 
> Sweating like a mad thing now


Same again, except 6.02 miles this time 

Back is soaked


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning guys 

Finally the weekend almost  will do another 25 mins on the bike tonight, will try hit 6 miles again :beer:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

You binned the running now? Or getting fitness up on the bike first


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> You binned the running now? Or getting fitness up on the bike first


Just prefer bike for now mate, probably mix it up in the future


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Just prefer bike for now mate, probably mix it up in the future


Well I guess best cardio is one you enjoy,or hate the least haha more chance of sticking with it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Same again, except 6.02 miles this time
> 
> Back is soaked


6.41 miles :smartass:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Shoulders destroyed from pull day yesterday, upright rows and rear delt rows always hit em good :thumb:

Complete rest day today.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fúck it, decided to try do a low carb diet till end of August for when I'm going to a few festivals and weekends away with mates. Also, if this works a treat, i'll do it again for a month or two before possible gyno surgery. I may even lean down and find out its not that bad!

Anyway. Put into MFP at 10/45/45 for C/P/F and comes to;

46g carbs

208g protein

93g fat

Look okay to you guys? I'm thinking of having the majority of those carbs through my pre workout bar (has 18g I think?) and obviously veg.

Opinions and ideas welcome


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

46g carbs sounds good on paper but its not much at all. 80g is nothing mate. Also try to make sure that the foods you are eating are stuff you like.

Don't like the break but I doubt you need more than 6 weeks of this. Good luck


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers mate. Just done a quick thing on MFP which comes out to

53g carbs

195g protein

96g fat

Basically a protein shake for breakfast, cashews for breaks at work, 350g chicken with a lot of mayo for lunch, pre workout bar, then 6 eggs, 40g cheese and broccoli for dinner/post workout


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. Just done a quick thing on MFP which comes out to
> 
> 53g carbs
> 
> ...


If you think you can stick to that. Then off you go mate. Should work


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. Just done a quick thing on MFP which comes out to
> 
> 53g carbs
> 
> ...


I would starve on that 

How often have you already switched diet mate? You seem to never stick to one, so you won't know if it works or not?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> If you think you can stick to that. Then off you go mate. Should work


Can remember one weekend I went 4-5 days with <90g carbs which is basically carb intake in half and remember saying to @R0BLET I felt a lot leaner and less watery/bloated in the mid section. This should be interesting


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> I would starve on that
> 
> How often have you already switched diet mate? You seem to never stick to one, so you won't know if it works or not?


I normally just do a calorie deficit but deciding to try this to kick things along in a shorter amount of time


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I normally just do a calorie deficit but deciding to try this to kick things along in a shorter amount of time


Fair enough. What's your weight and BF at now mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Fair enough. What's your weight and BF at now mate?


Probably just under 12 stone mate and not sure on BF really. Probably around 20-23 mark? It's hard to tell as my fat is mostly on stomach and chest. My shoulders and legs carry practically no fat. :laugh:

Anyway, can always try this for a week or two and see how it goes. If I'm feeling **** and can't keep it up then I'll up the carbs a bit more or whatever. Just trial and error, I ain't gunna starve/unhappy myself too much within reason


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

A calorie deficit is a calorie deficit mate. Calories in vs calories out is what it comes down to at the end if the day. You might get to feel a bit more satiated at the end of the day from the added fat intake on the macros you posted tonight.

Anyway, just make sure you choose a diet that you can stick to and the results will no doubt follow  . Good luck!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. Just done a quick thing on MFP which comes out to
> 
> 53g carbs
> 
> ...


I'd swap the mayo for avocado mate it's nice blitzed with a little chilli powder :beer:







Don't use light mayo, fill it out with carbs.

Normal mayo has mono fats - body can't break these down.

Avocado for the win


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> A calorie deficit is a calorie deficit mate. Calories in vs calories out is what it comes down to at the end if the day. You might get to feel a bit more satiated at the end of the day from the added fat intake on the macros you posted tonight.
> 
> Anyway, just make sure you choose a diet that you can stick to and the results will no doubt follow  . Good luck!


Just a new thing to try I guess mate, trial and error


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd swap the mayo for avocado mate it's nice blitzed with a little chilli powder :beer:
> 
> View attachment 155952
> 
> ...


Never tried Avocado mate, will get some today. Will just be chicken with light mayo and curry powder for today :laugh:

Anyone got any breakfast ideas? I know eggs are good but any others? Today I only had a protein shake, peanut butter and slice of cheese :sad: :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Never tried Avocado mate, will get some today. Will just be chicken with light mayo and curry powder for today :laugh:
> 
> Anyone got any breakfast ideas? I know eggs are good but any others? Today I only had a protein shake, peanut butter and slice of cheese :sad: :laugh:


It's nice mate. Add a spicy powder to it and it's great to assist fat burning.

Eggs, drizzle of evoo and a shake


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's nice mate. Add a spicy powder to it and it's great to assist fat burning.
> 
> Eggs, drizzle of evoo and a shake


I'll get some tonight  just spoon it out don't you?

Have you ever tried carb backloading? It's another thing I've been debating trying as well, basically keto/low carb then have some carbs in the evening (dinner) post workout as insulin is spiked and more sensitive after training so should go in muscles, not to fat storages


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> I'll get some tonight  just spoon it out don't you?
> 
> Have you ever tried carb backloading? It's another thing I've been debating trying as well, basically keto/low carb then have some carbs in the evening (dinner) post workout as insulin is spiked and more sensitive after training so should go in muscles, not to fat storages


Your over complicating every thing mate.. no offence here but from the stats you posted you don't have a lot of muscle mass so imo pick a diet style and go into a deficit and stick to it.

keep it simple


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep trying to keep my carbs down and its hard work, they just sneak back up :laugh:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Never tried manipulating carbs,always stick to my 40/40/20 split,does it's shift fat quickly ?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Are you doing the low carb thing?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

X2


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry guys, forgot about this :laugh: I read Lyle McDonalds article on Diet Breaking and decided to take a 7-10 day break from my diet, eating at maintenance or VERY slightly below, just to re-stabilise hormones etc as had been cutting since 2nd of Jan. Back to usual cutting diet on Monday.

Also got made redundant yesterday, which really sucks. Was gutted.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the job mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Just get yourself back applying for jobs and you'll have another one before you know it mate  .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Dan. Theres loads of employers like that about unfortunately. Think what you have learnt over the past few months and put it to action. Turn a negative into a positive! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

kiers said:


> Just get yourself back applying for jobs and you'll have another one before you know it mate  .


I have a 'pre-interview' for an IT apprenticeship this Monday with the training provider/college, so I'll see how that goes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Sorry to hear this Dan. Theres loads of employers like that about unfortunately. Think what you have learnt over the past few months and put it to action. Turn a negative into a positive! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Company just couldn't afford to keep everyone on so majority have been let go. About 15 staff down to 3-5...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Fuuuuùck that sucks mate, never mind you'll find something else, just another little life obsticle don't let it get you down


Yeah hopefully man, just shït not working, feels like no purpose if u get me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah hopefully man, just shït not working, feels like no purpose if u get me


Onwards and upwards mate. I've been made redundant 2 times in 2 years, this time round made a choice to join a company who will and are looking after me 

You'll find something.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Onwards and upwards mate. I've been made redundant 2 times in 2 years, this time round made a choice to join a company who will and are looking after me
> 
> You'll find something.


Cheers bud. What is it you do?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers bud. What is it you do?


I work in sales mate, always will. If you work hard you get rewarded very well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I work in sales mate, always will. If you work hard you get rewarded very well


See, I can't sell stuff for **** :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> See, I can't sell stuff for **** :lol:


Why can't you? All you have to do is talk, dead easy lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Why can't you? All you have to do is talk, dead easy lol


some people are hard to persuade :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> some people are hard to persuade :lol:


Nah, you listen to people and let them do the talking and pick out the "good" things about themselves and say it back to them lol

I had one guy last week swore blind he wouldn't leave his long standing supplier of 28 years..... He's my customer now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, you listen to people and let them do the talking and pick out the "good" things about themselves and say it back to them lol
> 
> I had one guy last week swore blind he wouldn't leave his long standing supplier of 28 years..... He's my customer now


Fair enough :lol:

What is it you sell exactly?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough :lol:
> 
> What is it you sell exactly?


Heroin mate. Pure heroin!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Heroin mate. Pure heroin!


 :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan watch out. Rob is gonna turn you into one of his customers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Dan watch out. Rob is gonna turn you into one of his customers


He's chasing the dragon as we speak mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the job, hope something come along soon but if you're looking, I'm sure something will.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shame about the job mate, but turn it into a positive. Since Ive been out of work Ive been training much harder and feel great :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear about the job, hope something come along soon but if you're looking, I'm sure something will.


Thanks Keeks. Fingers crossed eh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Shame about the job mate, but turn it into a positive. Since Ive been out of work Ive been training much harder and feel great :thumbup1:


Yeah it's great training when you want etc but after a few weeks I just get bored and training is sometimes the only thing that gets me out the house, so hopefully not out of work too long!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hopefully start to update this again more. :lol:

Got 'Pull' later today. Adding in some DB rows in recent weeks as well, just to hit back a bit more. Forgot how great they were. Also been trying different weights on EZ Bar Curls, hitting first 3 sets with high weight and 8-10 reps, then drop the weight down a bit to go lighter and to failure for that burn/pump, been working pretty well. Probably take a measurement of my arms today whilst flexed/pumped.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Must've pulled a muscle or something in my forearm today, when I hand up towards my bicep a little bit, the muscle along my forearm just sticks up, locks out and cramps up


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decided after the next few weeks have passed, I'm gunna start bulking (around beginning/mid September). This will give me a 4/5 month period in which to bulk, then Jan/Feb time I'll start a cut again, hopefully go to Belgium in March/April for Gyno surgery, then continue cutting until Summer...

It might sound weird, but I'm actually quite excited. I trained for a few years without much knowledge about nutrition etc.. but still managed to put on some muscle, but will be cool to actually do a bulk, especially the part where you get to eat more. :lol: Hopefully when I bulk and put on some muscle, it'll be easier to cut come the Spring too. Get leaner, get the gyno removed.. ready for a great Summer next year. 

Decided if im staying natty, I wanna try use the natural hormones as best as possible. So ordered some Dextrose and Maltodextrin for post-workout shakes with whey. Was gunna just get Dextrose, but decided to get both to try, considering they're very cheap too. Thinking 25g Dextrose and 25g Malto, with 40g whey? Decided to get some Casein for bed too, for slow release protein.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with it mate, Im sure with your knowledge and all the information on this forum you will get a great diet sorted and get the results you want


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good luck with it mate, Im sure with your knowledge and all the information on this forum you will get a great diet sorted and get the results you want


cheers mate, will be interesting for sure, especially as its my first proper bulk so lets see what happens


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Decided after the next few weeks have passed, I'm gunna start bulking (around beginning/mid September). This will give me a 4/5 month period in which to bulk, then Jan/Feb time I'll start a cut again, hopefully go to Belgium in March/April for Gyno surgery, then continue cutting until Summer...
> 
> It might sound weird, but I'm actually quite excited. I trained for a few years without much knowledge about nutrition etc.. but still managed to put on some muscle, but will be cool to actually do a bulk, especially the part where you get to eat more. :lol: Hopefully when I bulk and put on some muscle, it'll be easier to cut come the Spring too. Get leaner, get the gyno removed.. ready for a great Summer next year.
> 
> Decided if im staying natty, I wanna try use the natural hormones as best as possible. So ordered some Dextrose and Maltodextrin for post-workout shakes with whey. Was gunna just get Dextrose, but decided to get both to try, considering they're very cheap too. Thinking 25g Dextrose and 25g Malto, with 40g whey? Decided to get some Casein for bed too, for slow release protein.


Good lad! Bulking is much more fun


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Bulking is much more fun


I can imagine  I think my body will thank me too, can't be good eating at a deficit for a long period of time.

25g Dextrose and 25g Malto with 30g/40g whey sound good to you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I can imagine  I think my body will thank me too, can't be good eating at a deficit for a long period of time.
> 
> 25g Dextrose and 25g Malto with 30g/40g whey sound good to you?


Sounds fine mate, so long as it meets the macros all is well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

As you know, took break from diet after reading Lyle McDonald article about diet breaks, so went from 1850 calories to 2300, which should be around maintenance. Weighed myself this morning, and gone up 2 pounds since 2 weeks ago. Do you guys think this would be 2 lb's in actual fat/muscle, or water weight? I'm thinking its water weight as carbs have obviously been increased alot (around 50g).

If this is the case, I'll probably bump up to 2500 calories for the bulk, so slight increase which hopefully means I won't put on too much unnecessary, unwanted fat.

Non-training related, got my ICT apprenticeship pre-interview thing this morning at 10:30am, then will hit legs straight after as the training place for my interview is literally 2 minutes away from my Grandparents house for training. 

Have a good day all. :beer:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> As you know, took break from diet after reading Lyle McDonald article about diet breaks, so went from 1850 calories to 2300, which should be around maintenance. Weighed myself this morning, and gone up 2 pounds since 2 weeks ago. Do you guys think this would be 2 lb's in actual fat/muscle, or water weight? I'm thinking its water weight as carbs have obviously been increased alot (around 50g).
> 
> If this is the case, I'll probably bump up to 2500 calories for the bulk, so slight increase which hopefully means I won't put on too much unnecessary, unwanted fat.
> 
> ...


Will be water mate. As your natty g would start bulk with 2300 and only increase if strength stalls not weight, jmo 

Good luck on the interview bud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Will be water mate. As your natty g would start bulk with 2300 and only increase if strength stalls not weight, jmo
> 
> Good luck on the interview bud


Thought it would be. :thumbup1:

To make things easy I'll just aim for 2,300 calories a day food wise, but on 3 days of the week (training days) it'll probably be like 2600 instead, with post workout shake added in too.

Trial and error and see what works/happens :tongue:

cheers mate. It was just interview with training provider today, who'll they pass details and stuff onto the company side of things for the apprenticeship I applied for


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Delivery came a little while ago  Ben, Rob, and any other reps may wanna look away now :lol:

Let the bulk start soon


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Delivery came a little while ago  Ben, Rob, and any other reps may wanna look away now :lol:
> 
> Let the bulk start soon


What sort of deal did you get on all that?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What sort of deal did you get on all that?


Can't remember lol now think it was 15% off on new flavours and malto/dextrose is cheap as dirt anway


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Delivery came a little while ago  Ben, Rob, and any other reps may wanna look away now :lol:
> 
> Let the bulk start soon


Looks fake. Lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks fake. Lol


What's fake? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What's fake? :lol:


Your stash there. Deffo fake. Probably flour


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Your stash there. Deffo fake. Probably flour


It's direct from myprotein.com :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> It's direct from myprotein.com :tongue:


You don't get humour do you? Lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You don't get humour do you? Lol


Yes :tongue:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Made me chuckle anyway but that doesn't take much. :laugh:

Fingers crossed for the apprenticeship. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Made me chuckle anyway but that doesn't take much. :laugh:
> 
> Fingers crossed for the apprenticeship. :thumbup1:


Cheers Keeks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> *Squat*
> 
> 5x5 32.25KG
> 
> ...


Looking back at old workout logs, I still remember doing Deadlifts for the first time on 47KG, never thought I'd be doing 109KG for 5x5 6-7 months down the line and a 150KG max!

5x5 Stronglifts was definitely a great program for a base. 

Push day today, feeling really motivated so can't wait to smash it.  Seeing as everything I need has arrived, might aswell start the bulk now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Food today 

m1 - 50g Wheat Bran Cereal, 250ml Almond milk, 30g whey

m2 - Pre-workout bar

TRAIN

m3 - 25g dextrose, 25g malto, 40g whey

m4 - 2 wraps, 4 slices ham, protein cookie

m5 - chicken shish kebab w/pitta and light mayo

m6 - 30g casein, 300ml milk

2,408 cals

C239

P202

F67


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Meal 5 sounds nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

kiers said:


> Meal 5 sounds nice :thumbup1:


It was :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pull day today.. On 3 hours sleep. Sounds fun right? :lol: oh well gotta be done. Deadlifts with no energy should be interesting...


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Monster Zero and some haribo intra will see you right, more sleep would be ideal though.

Burning the candle at both ends?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> Monster Zero and some haribo intra will see you right, more sleep would be ideal though.
> 
> Burning the candle at both ends?


Ended up taking an ECA stack first thing, 200mg caffeine tab hour later, then an energy drink and pre workout bar half hour before workout. Felt so sick during training :lol: really made sure I pushed myself though. 

Nah just couldn't sleep mate, went to bed about 12am and was awake till 3:30am, asleep till 4:30am then slept from 5am to 7:30am and that was it :sad: so 3-4 hours disturbed sleep.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Food today was something like

M1 - 50g coco pops, 250ml almond milk, 30g whey

M2 - 200mg caffeine, energy drink, pre workout bar (100mg caffeine, 1g taurine 1g l-cartine)

TRAIN

M3 - 25g malto, 25g dextrose, 40g whey

M4 - 2 chicken breasts, 2 eggs, few thin fries

M5 - 2 wraps, 4 slices chicken, small dolop mayo

M6 - protein cookie

2,200 cals

C214

P171

F71


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Evening all. 

After my killer session yesterday, ended up going to cinema with some mates to watch Inbetweeners 2, was hilarious; highly recommend. :lol: Then went to Yarmouth in the evening and ended up getting home about 1am. 

Nice family BBQ today, so high protein and high carb, didn't really track food but barely ate before the BBQ and also I'm bulking soooo :tongue:

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Legs done today.  switched it up a little on squats, some higher reps and lower reps

Squats

1x10

1x10

1x5

1x5

1x10

1x10

SLDL

1x10

1x10

1x10

Calf Raises

1x10

1x10

1x10

Drive home was fun. :lol: time for soak in the bath and have a relax day.

Enjoy the bank holiday guys. :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning guys 

Today would normally be a rest day, but I'm at a music festival all weekend which means id miss pull day in Saturday. So, juggled things around abit so hitting push today instead of Wednesday, then pull on Thursday instead of Saturday 

Crazy leg DOMS today too :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds great fun mate!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Push all done.  was something like this..

Bench

1x10

Up weight ~ 2x10

Lower weight ~ 1x10

OHP

2x10

Lower weight ~ 1x10

DB flys

3x8 (upped weight, was hard to get then into starting position :lol: )

Lat raises

3x10

Tri ext

3x10

Tri dips and push ups SS

3x10

Also used 40g dextrose instead of 25g dextrose and 25g malto and feeling much less bloated than usual, so thinking maybe malto bloats me??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Push all done.  was something like this..
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


Probably mate, I prefer just dextrose. Trial and error on some things


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all 

Pull day today. Deadlifts should be fun considering I still have slight leg DOMS from Monday thanks to the rep mix up on squats :laugh:

Ready to smash it, then recover tomorrow before a mental weekend. Have a good one. :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So this weekend was absolutely insane. Tinie Tempah and Chase and Status were ****ing mental. Never experienced anything like C&S live in my life. Most insane couple of hours ever :laugh: if anyone gets the chance to see them live, do it. ****ing crazy and so good. Nearly got kicked out mind :lol:

Absolutely hanging today, only ate 2 bacon rolls Saturday morning and 2 sausage rolls Sunday morning that's it, legs are ****ed and sunburnt to **** :lol:

BUT ITS LEG DAY!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not my video but


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> So this weekend was absolutely insane. Tinie Tempah and Chase and Status were ****ing mental. Never experienced anything like C&S live in my life. Most insane couple of hours ever :laugh: if anyone gets the chance to see them live, do it. ****ing crazy and so good. Nearly got kicked out mind :lol:
> 
> Absolutely hanging today, only ate 2 bacon rolls Saturday morning and 2 sausage rolls Sunday morning that's it, legs are ****ed and sunburnt to **** :lol:
> 
> BUT ITS LEG DAY!


So it was a good weekend then? Lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So it was a good weekend then? Lol


Yeah crazy :lol: need to go through the sheets again tho lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Did C&S have the set where the big vid screen is at the back and the people doing the vocals of the song were singing on it??

Love it when they have that set up.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RACK said:


> Did C&S have the set where the big vid screen is at the back and the people doing the vocals of the song were singing on it??
> 
> Love it when they have that set up.


yeh mate, ill try get some videos posted up from other people there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

5:15 onwards mate, 6:10 probs what u on about @RACK


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still feeling abit weird from the weekend. Think I messed my stomach up. Getting full ridiculously easy now, think it must've shrunk or something :lol: haven't been counting calories or anything since Friday, but will get back on it tomorrow. Just haven't been feeling up to it or bothered to track them, but still eating practically the same stuff with a few treats here and there.

Been emailing the Gyno Sugery Dr in Belgium, should be having my consultation weekend of 15th/16th November, then if all is good hopefully get the surgery done Jan/Feb time depending on the waiting times.

Push tomorrow, hopefully don't feel too rough again in the morning. :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you drink on weekend mate? Maybe that's screwed up your routine, sure it will sort itself out quickly.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Did you drink on weekend mate? Maybe that's screwed up your routine, sure it will sort itself out quickly.


Yeah mate, the prices are ridiculous inside the festival arena place so me and mates decided to drink before. We bought a big bottle of Smirnoff and Malibu to last us the weekend but ended up drinking the big bottle of vodka between me and my mate within 2 hours Saturday, started drinking about 10;30 and left for festival at 12;30 :laugh: I passed out for a few hours Saturday afternoon, so probably got a little alcohol poisoning or some **** :laugh:

Feeling okay today. Smash gym then city later, browse in the shops then bowling.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great workout today. First upper body session since Thursday but was surprisingly stronger, especially on shoulders, which was a bit of a shock considering I've stopped creatine since Friday and also lack of food combined with alcohol past few days. Great pump and felt good about myself.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decent doms today. Always shoulders which feel it more, but really good stretch yesterday on chest which has given doms today. Had a 6 piece KFC Popcorn vareity bucket last night, first KFC for about a year :lol: Smashed that whilst watching the England game, which was ****e.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Decent doms today. Always shoulders which feel it more, but really good stretch yesterday on chest which has given doms today. Had a 6 piece KFC Popcorn vareity bucket last night, first KFC for about a year :lol: Smashed that whilst watching the England game, which was ****e.


I will only eat mini fillet burgers from KFC lol don't trust anything else


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I will only eat mini fillet burgers from KFC lol don't trust anything else


*** 

They do a pulled chicken burger now which looks immense


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> ***
> 
> They do a pulled chicken burger now which looks immense


PMSL

Fillets fine..... Meat off the bone at KFC.... No thanks lol too many horror stories 

But that does look good :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Saw that pulled chicken on an advert yesterday, might have to sample that over the weekend


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got a voucher through the door today for Dominoes, 50% off when spend over £40; would be rude not to use it, right? :lol:

Meatalicious now on its way..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Got a voucher through the door today for Dominoes, 50% off when spend over £40; would be rude not to use it, right? :lol:
> 
> Meatalicious now on its way..


How'd you spend over £40 on one pizza?? Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> How'd you spend over £40 on one pizza?? Pmsl


At dominoes prices it's about £20 for a 8" cheese and tomato


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> How'd you spend over £40 on one pizza?? Pmsl


whole family got a pizza mate lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> At dominoes prices it's about £20 for a 8" cheese and tomato


yeah prices are insane :lol: never paid full whack though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Domino's is amazing, not had one for a few weeks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So this is pretty weird. Weighed myself this morning, 12.3 stone. Looked on my calendar and I was 12.2 on 18th august. So after 2-3 weeks of bulking, I've put on 1lb which I'm happy with really, as a natty I don't wanna be putting on 1lb a week because it won't be muscle. Quite surprised though really after the weekend binge of alcohol and then the dominoes last night too :laugh:

I'll be happy with 1lb gain every 2 weeks if it stays like this.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lamb kebab and cheeseburger on the way, perfect hangover food


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Legs done today. High number of sets and reps on squats finished off with some low sets low reps.

Tracked food today for first time since last weekend lol. Need to get back into habit.

2,305 cals

C225

P197

F65

Off to docs in a minute too for check up after hospital visits for gyno.

Got a few questions to ask regarding bloods.

*Lowish test (13.7 when range is 9.9-27)

*Highish prolactin - related to puberty gyno?

*SHBG below range - 12 when range is 15-55

*LH is low too - 2.5 when range 3-8.

Feeling pretty shïtty today. Dunno why really, probably tired still from weekend along with being unemployed, gets you down abit.

Anyway, laters.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Right. Test is fine, but she's gunna get a second opinion and see if maybe some sort of test prescription can help, but its really not a concern.

Prolactin is fine, in range. Mines like 260, they don't get worried till its 600+. Not lactating or anything at all.

SHBG, apparently its better to be on the low side than too high, possible that they can prescribe me this too, but they normal give a +3 or -3 either way, so I'm literally the minimum (under range by 3).

LH is low, but again, only just. Not possible to prescribe anything for it.

She's also going to speak to an endocrinologist (sp) to see if anything can be done hormonally or with an AI/SERM, but both agreed that its tissue and not a hormonal imbalance, so surgery is probably the only way. She's going to speak to NHS, but again both agreed its unlikely as not causing depression etc

I've also decided to stop having my normal breakfast which is cereal and milk. I'm really bad at getting my micro-nutrients in :sad: so decided to start the day with a smoothie. This will consist of:

1 scoop of Vanilla Casein Protein Powder.

Half a banana.

7 strawberries (1 serving).

80g blueberries (1 serving).

80g pineapple chunks (1 serving).

1 Kiwi.

1 serving of @TheProteinWorks supergreens (8g).

50g fat free greek yoghurt.

Comes out at roughly;

347 calories

C50

P32

F0

and obviously tons of vitamins, minerals, anti oxidants etc.. 

So basically all my greens and 5 portions of fruit sorted within the first meal.  Will try this tomorrow and see how it goes. Maybe add 2 scoops of Casein in the future for more protein/thickness.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That breakfast sounds tip top mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> That breakfast sounds tip top mate


Cheers mate. Decided it's time to start adding more fruit into my diet, got a decent selection there of fruits with different profiles, gives me a chance to use the supergreens too as usually can't stomach them alone... Will get some summer fruit protein powder next time but vanilla should be alright for now hopefully


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Right. Test is fine, but she's gunna get a second opinion and see if maybe some sort of test prescription can help, but its really not a concern.
> 
> Prolactin is fine, in range. Mines like 260, they don't get worried till its 600+. Not lactating or anything at all.
> 
> ...


So make it depression related


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So make it depression related


I'll try lol but I think cus it's not severe or infected/ill/cancer they won't do anything, but well see. Always the private route in Belgium if not  at least she's trying though, which is more than most docs would do!

Other news, legs are destroyed today. Severe leg DOMS. I blame @sxbarnes and making me tempted to try high rep squats for a change :lol: brilliant stuff though :thumb:

Have a good day all


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> That breakfast sounds tip top mate


Before and after, tastes better than it looks :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

They're good aren't they? As said in a sadistic manner


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> They're good aren't they? As said in a sadistic manner


yes mate, good in a bad way :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> yes mate, good in a bad way :lol:


You do get used to them and you don't have to do many sets. Think 3 sets used to kill me stone dead


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Some more food pics. Got 50g protein pasta cooking up and 2 hache steaks with the deep grill seasoning on, gorgeous :thumb: both regular things I get from @MuscleFood


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Some more food pics. Got 50g protein pasta cooking up and 2 hache steaks with the deep grill seasoning on, gorgeous :thumb: both regular things I get from @MuscleFood


Looking good!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

No water today, used 150ml almond milk and 100g yoghurt. More of a frozen yoghurt consistency with a little sprinkling of cereal. So much volume and delicious too :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> No water today, used 150ml almond milk and 100g yoghurt. More of a frozen yoghurt consistency with a little sprinkling of cereal. So much volume and delicious too :thumb:


Looks like you've put hula hoops in it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like you've put hula hoops in it


 :lol: nah, that wheat bran cereal. Great for fibre!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Really good push workout today. Chest and shoulders destroyed mostly along with tri's. 

Also baked a cake with my sister for Dad's 50th birthday, was superb :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here ya go @RACK  mates video not mine


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Been applying for jobs all morning, just got off the phone to a recruitment agency who rang me. I applied for an IT support role, didn't think I'd hear anything back as I don't have any uni or high up qualifications, only IT user skills and a lot of self taught stuff and experience. Anyway, said my CV looks impressive and a suited profile for the role, explained what the job was about and basically will be on a help desk answering customer queries about IT related problems, can be as small as why isn't my mouse working, or screen won't connect etc.. and sometimes may be more complex which will then need to be diverted to the next higher up team. The place is only 10 minutes away in a couple estates away from me off around the ring road, sounded pleased when I said I have a car. :laugh:

So recruitment agency place is impressed, passing CV onto company today, they're then looking at all CV's/applications tomorrow and Monday, and then interviews will start Thursday and Friday. Its a 3 month contract, then will be kept judging on performance.

Fingers crossed! 

Also, fitness related, I've upped calories from 2300 to 2450; so macros are now:

C214

P214

F82

Today's food looks like -

M1 50g Bran Cereal, 250ml Almond Milk, 30g whey

M2 4 whole eggs, 1 slice cheese, 2 slices seeded bread

M3 Protein Cookie

M4 340g Chicken, 400g Potato, 5 tpsp light mayo, 30g raisins.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

When you get the job Don't forget to tell em. Turn it off and turn it on again.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> When you get the job Don't forget to tell em. Turn it off and turn it on again.


That'll be the go to solution mate :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doctor just called. Referring me to hormone specialist at the hospital. She showed them my results and they said it's weird how test is in range yet, LH and SHBG are out of range. Asked if ever taken hormones and said no. Awaiting a letter now for my appointment. At least something is been done I guess, just another thing to worry about yet again.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chilled day today. Went for a drive with some mates and walked around the Norfolk Broads for a few hours. Lovely day and was nice and peaceful, sometimes you forget how nice the countryside is, and forget its right on ya doorstep! :laugh:

Chinese tonight; got a Bacon Omelette with Egg Fried Rice on the way, probably a few Sweet and Sour Chicken Balls too :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally found them  @Keeks @sxbarnes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Finally found them  @Keeks @sxbarnes


Just devoured another box


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Finally found them  @Keeks @sxbarnes


Awesome, enjoy! Think it's about time a new cereal came out?, not been any fab ones out recently.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Awesome, enjoy! Think it's about time a new cereal came out?, not been any fab ones out recently.


Yea. Cereal watch has really died down on these forums.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. Cereal watch has really died down on these forums.


I'm watching  .....its the lack of new cereals that's the problem! :no:

Still lurking on those cereal aisles though.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keeks said:


> I'm watching  .....its the lack of new cereals that's the problem! :no:
> 
> Still lurking on those cereal aisles though.


Good to see you're not slacking


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lion cereal is amazing! Could eat a box of that in a day, easy.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

They have Cookie Crisp brownie one now, saw it today at Tesco, not sure if its a new one or how long its been out


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> They have Cookie Crisp brownie one now, saw it today at Tesco, not sure if its a new one or how long its been out


Its nicer than cookie crisp normal. Looks a bit like dog food though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Been a while since I updated this :lol:

Still bulking and hitting the gym as usual, life is pretty hectic and good at the moment; even though I'm still unemployed which normally makes me depressed.

Strength is still going up and seem to be getting bigger, especially shoulders and arms. Can't say I've noticed much fat gain tbh, although I haven't weighed myself for a few weeks now. :laugh: Actually got a compliment from a girl last night, was snapchatting eachother, just head and shoulders and she asked if I worked out, because I had muscular broad shoulders. 

Got lots planned in the future too. Lethal Bizzle performing next month in Norwich with Stormzy, few days later I'm in London for the weekend for a music show thing with my mate who raps, November I'm off to Nottingham for the weekend for Norwich vs Nottingham match and then clubbing. Then next year going to Napa with the lads! Happy days.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Push done  Shoulders on fire, love the lateral raises and of course the good ole OHP  Triceps too, dips and push ups really finish them off at the end of the workout.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Food today

2, 350 cals

C250

P180

F70

M1 / 50g coco pops, 30g whey, 250ml milk

M2 / pre workout bar

M3 PW / 20g dextrose, 20g malto, 40g whey

M4 / 60g M&M's

M5 / 2 hache steaks, 40g white rice

M6 / 60g malt wheats, 30g whey, 250ml milk


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Food today
> 
> 2, 350 cals
> 
> ...


Thought you were bulking? One meal some sweets and some cereal doth not maketh the bulk


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought you were bulking? One meal some sweets and some cereal doth not maketh the bulk


2, 350 cals for me is bulking :laugh: Sweets weren't really a meal, just snacked on them whilst watching tv between post workout shake and tea


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> 2, 350 cals for me is bulking :laugh: Sweets weren't really a meal, just snacked on them whilst watching tv between post workout shake and tea


None of it is a meal apart from the hache steaks and bit of rice lol.

How about eggs on toast for breakfast. Get some good solid grub in to you mate. It's better than loads of cereal and shakes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> None of it is a meal apart from the hache steaks and bit of rice lol.
> 
> How about eggs on toast for breakfast. Get some good solid grub in to you mate. It's better than loads of cereal and shakes


yeah im gunna start having cheesey scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast  I normally have chicken or ham sandwiches for dinner too but I was too full from my post workout shake haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> yeah im gunna start having cheesey scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast  I normally have chicken or ham sandwiches for dinner too but I was too full from my post workout shake haha


Pmsl too full 

Fair enough mate I guess if you don't have a big appetite then it's harder to get it in but it's going to take a long time to grow on that diet you posted if that's a normal day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl too full
> 
> Fair enough mate I guess if you don't have a big appetite then it's harder to get it in but it's going to take a long time to grow on that diet you posted if that's a normal day.


nah its not, I just wasn't very hungry today :laugh:

will start eggs with some cheese on seeded bread for breakfast with a shake, then chicken wraps or something for lunch, then meat with rice/pasta for dinner

probably get some TPW bedtime fuel again too for pre-bed with milk, remember you saying its a lot better then casein and you were right :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> nah its not, I just wasn't very hungry today :laugh:
> 
> will start eggs with some cheese on seeded bread for breakfast with a shake, then chicken wraps or something for lunch, then meat with rice/pasta for dinner
> 
> probably get some TPW bedtime fuel again too for pre-bed with milk, remember you saying its a lot better then casein and you were right :laugh:


Sounds like a good plan mate. Get it down you.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Food today
> 
> 2, 350 cals
> 
> ...


Don't post this day ever again if your bulking! Lol

Oats, cheap mince beef, eggs, spuds, milk.

You can get 5kg of potatoes for what it costs for coco pops.

Eggs from a local farm shop £3 for 2 dozen or more.

Aldi or lidl mince beef, 1kg would be cheaper than those hache steaks.

Oats, again Aldi sell 1kg for 79p.

How's that lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Don't post this day ever again if your bulking! Lol
> 
> Oats, cheap mince beef, eggs, spuds, milk.
> 
> ...


Like I said to Ben, it ain't that bad normally mate lol

gunna start having the chicken and spuds for dinner again, maybe mix it up with some beef and potatoes sometimes with gravy too

scrambled eggs on seeded bread for toast 

Was a bad day to post it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Like I said to Ben, it ain't that bad normally mate lol
> 
> gunna start having the chicken and spuds for dinner again, maybe mix it up with some beef and potatoes sometimes with gravy too
> 
> ...


Lol, was a bad day 

Spuds are really versatile, get all over them


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't wait to bulk, food is awesome


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Food today
> 
> 2, 350 cals
> 
> ...


Peanut m & m's I hope!

Or even better peanut butter m & m's


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Peanut m & m's I hope!
> 
> Or even better peanut butter m & m's


m&m's mixed in to peanut butter spread on ice cream 

Bulking Bad


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> m&m's mixed in to peanut butter spread on ice cream
> 
> Bulking Bad


Fcuk me that sounds godly


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Peanut m & m's I hope!
> 
> Or even better peanut butter m & m's


Just choc ones mate 

Remembered I've got some left over Spag Bol in the fridge so having that now, alls not lost :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

4 eggs with cheese scrambled on 2 seeded loaf with GoNutrition protein shake 

882 cals

P77

C39

F46


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 4 eggs with cheese scrambled on 2 seeded loaf with GoNutrition protein shake
> 
> 882 cals
> 
> ...


Cannot beat eggs with tomato sauce


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Now thats a bulking breakfast!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How's the Bulk going? I'll be glad when mines done I really struggle to eat enough


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How's the Bulk going? I'll be glad when mines done I really struggle to eat enough


Pretty good mate tbh, a lot more fun than cutting :lol: Weights going up in the gym, although they were even when I was cutting. Seem to be getting bigger too like I said few posts ago, especially shoulders and arms.  Haven't weighed myself for ages, but can't notice any fat gain so far, so must be minimal.

I was cutting on 1750, so gradually stepped up to 2450 which is around +200/300 maintenance, I could probably bump it up to 2700/2800 to be +500 maintenance, but then I'd put on alot more fat and spend more time cutting come next year which I don't wanna do haha.

Going well atm, so my view is if it ain't broke don't try fix it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So was freshers night last night clubbing. Absolutely brutal. Tequila, sambuca, jäger, whiskey, everything :lol: Some blonde randomly kissed me out of nowhere which was a nice surprise :tongue: Ended up getting in at 7am and was back up again at 11am to go shopping. Feel like death. :sad:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

On a more on track note, @BespokeSupps have kindly sent me a sample of their 'Proven' pre-workout to try which I'll use tomorrow before my pull workout  also thrown in a free raspberry and white chocolate oat protein bar which I'll have post workout too, looking forward to trying both... Especially as I've never used any pre workout before.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> So was freshers night last night clubbing. Absolutely brutal. Tequila, sambuca, jäger, whiskey, everything :lol: Some blonde randomly kissed me out of nowhere which was a nice surprise :tongue: Ended up getting in at 7am and was back up again at 11am to go shopping. Feel like death. :sad:


A random blow job would be a nicer surprise lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> A random blow job would be a nicer surprise lol


Haha indeed :tongue:

Still a little hungover today, deadlifts should be fun lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bit of a shít workout today tbh, but I guess a shít workout is better than no workout at all. Still tired from Thursday night/Friday morning, no energy. Even the pre-workout didn't effect me lol no appeitite either, managed to force 4 cheesey scrambled eggs on toast with a protein shake this morning before workout, then fish and chips post workout.

Chilled night in tonight watching Spurs vs ****nal,.. should be interesting :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Bit of a shít workout today tbh, but I guess a shít workout is better than no workout at all. Still tired from Thursday night/Friday morning, no energy. Even the pre-workout didn't effect me lol no appeitite either, managed to force 4 cheesey scrambled eggs on toast with a protein shake this morning before workout, then fish and chips post workout.
> 
> Chilled night in tonight watching Spurs vs ****nal,.. should be interesting :lol:


Interesting is one way of putting it,I got a nasty feeling we're gonna get spanked 3-0


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Interesting is one way of putting it,I got a nasty feeling we're gonna get spanked 3-0


Going positive at 2-1 Spurs mate :cool2:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Going positive at 2-1 Spurs mate :cool2:


I'd be well happy with that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Interesting is one way of putting it,I got a nasty feeling we're gonna get spanked 3-0


I'm going 1-1, Spurs to lead and a late one from gunners maybe 84th minute.....

Keep me posted :whistling:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I'm going 1-1, Spurs to lead and a late one from gunners maybe 84th minute.....
> 
> Keep me posted :whistling:


Can you give me some betting tips on all upcoming games


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm going 1-1, Spurs to lead and a late one from gunners maybe 84th minute.....
> 
> Keep me posted :whistling:


How the **** did you know this mate?! Please tell me you bet on it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Can you give me some betting tips on all upcoming games


Yeah no problem mate, I usually guess most right Saturday evenings


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> How the **** did you know this mate?! Please tell me you bet on it?


Put 10p on mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah no problem mate, I usually guess most right Saturday evenings


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Legs in agony today from yesterdays workout. 

Unrelated training news - got an interview tomorrow after Push workout for a Marketing Apprenticeship (fingers crossed!) and then another interview/chat on Thursday for a Production Operative job.. not ideal but still money at the end of the day.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Legs in agony today from yesterdays workout.
> 
> Unrelated training news - got an interview tomorrow after Push workout for a Marketing Apprenticeship (fingers crossed!) and then another interview/chat on Thursday for a Production Operative job.. not ideal but still money at the end of the day.


Good luck mate!! Hope you get it!!

Hope things are going well! :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Good luck mate!! Hope you get it!!
> 
> Hope things are going well! :beer:


Cheers mate  Hoping I get the apprenticeship tbh. Its a pre-interview thing again, but the woman doing it I know from another college so fingers crossed. 

All good here thanks  Some of my old group of friends have started getting closer again after drifting so been out a lot the past few weeks so haven't had much time on here tbh and hasn't been much to say training wise hence the lack of updates in here - still going strong though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with the interview fella


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck! :beer:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@Adz @Keeks @Peace frog

Thanks you lot


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fúcking ill. :thumbdown: Dad has been ill all last week and a few of my mates too so was inevitable really. Smashing in the Vit C, lemsip and lockets though to try help, fúcking hate being ill, mostly because no energy for fúcking lifting :lol: Meant to be going out Saturday night into city aswell, although shots do seem to help when I have a sore throat. :lol:

Just made an order with @TheProteinWorks, trying their new Whey SF+ and also some protein snackers and granola just to try, along with the usual tablets of VitD, Omega 3 and MultiVit. :beer:

Haven't been counting calories for a couple weeks now, but gradually the definition in my arms and shoulders has been decreasing so may go back to eating a strict 2,300 instead of just going by hunger/feel :laugh:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Fúcking ill. :thumbdown: Dad has been ill all last week and a few of my mates too so was inevitable really. Smashing in the Vit C, lemsip and lockets though to try help, fúcking hate being ill, mostly because no energy for fúcking lifting :lol: Meant to be going out Saturday night into city aswell, although shots do seem to help when I have a sore throat. :lol:
> 
> Just made an order with @TheProteinWorks, trying their new Whey SF+ and also some protein snackers and granola just to try, along with the usual tablets of VitD, Omega 3 and MultiVit. :beer:
> 
> Haven't been counting calories for a couple weeks now, but gradually the definition in my arms and shoulders has been decreasing so may go back to eating a strict 2,300 instead of just going by hunger/feel :laugh:


Christ if I went by hunger and feel I'd be the michelin man by now :lol:

2200kcals and about 220g of carbs for me... need to be strict myself or I slip far far too easy!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Christ if I went by hunger and feel I'd be the michelin man by now :lol:
> 
> 2200kcals and about 220g of carbs for me... need to be strict myself or I slip far far too easy!


I think its getting back into the habit tbh mate, for about a week I was just at festivals and parties and shít, so couldn't really count calories so got out of the habit,.. need to start logging into My Fitness Pal again and keeping on track


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Fúcking ill. :thumbdown: Dad has been ill all last week and a few of my mates too so was inevitable really. Smashing in the Vit C, lemsip and lockets though to try help, fúcking hate being ill, mostly because no energy for fúcking lifting :lol: Meant to be going out Saturday night into city aswell, although shots do seem to help when I have a sore throat. :lol:
> 
> Just made an order with @TheProteinWorks, trying their new Whey SF+ and also some protein snackers and granola just to try, along with the usual tablets of VitD, Omega 3 and MultiVit. :beer:
> 
> Haven't been counting calories for a couple weeks now, but gradually the definition in my arms and shoulders has been decreasing so may go back to eating a strict 2,300 instead of just going by hunger/feel :laugh:


the granola is nice mate. i'm just putting an order in to try the desserts, the rocky road protein bars and i want more choc fudge syrup but seems its stopped! trying to find out why!

going on hunger isn't always great as you can under eat and over eat so easily. I'd get some kind of structure back but then allow a cheat here and there. after all you're not stepping on stage yet so can afford to


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> the granola is nice mate. i'm just putting an order in to try the desserts, the rocky road protein bars and i want more choc fudge syrup but seems its stopped! trying to find out why!
> 
> going on hunger isn't always great as you can under eat and over eat so easily. I'd get some kind of structure back but then allow a cheat here and there. after all you're not stepping on stage yet so can afford to


Yeah some days I hardly eat anything then others I defo feel I overeat. I'll start back on 2,300 cals which is what I was before and see how I do then adjust accordingly if need be.

I was going to try the new dessert mate, but unemployed atm so thought I'd just get the essentials really, also got some GN jelly mix left over so I can just use that for evening snack/treat. :beer:

Granola does look good though. Have you tried the Whey SF yet? Can you taste any difference?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah some days I hardly eat anything then others I defo feel I overeat. I'll start back on 2,300 cals which is what I was before and see how I do then adjust accordingly if need be.
> 
> I was going to try the new dessert mate, but unemployed atm so thought I'd just get the essentials really, also got some GN jelly mix left over so I can just use that for evening snack/treat. :beer:
> 
> Granola does look good though. Have you tried the Whey SF yet? Can you taste any difference?


not yet mate as i've got like 12kg of whey at work and at home so don't need any. seen a few say its creamier which would be nice


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> not yet mate as i've got like 12kg of whey at work and at home so don't need any. seen a few say its creamier which would be nice


Fúcking hell :lol:

Yeah I read the reviews and some said its like Optimum Nutrition Whey, I used to have that and it was the best mixing/smoothest whey I've had, although I believe that is isolate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Surprisingly, I'm feeling a bit better today. Normally when I'm ill, its for about a week at least, but I only got ill Friday, felt ridiculously shít yesterday, so hoping its a bit shorter this time. I missed training Saturday, had no energy and was just fúcked as a whole tbh, would've been pointless imo and also sacked off going clubbing in the evening. :laugh:

Decided that ill move Saturday's workout to tomorrow, meaning legs will be skipped this week (Yep, skipping leg day!  ) so that I don't miss a pull workout for another week.

Apart from that, still employed.. its pretty shít tbh.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all. Managed to do some of my pull workout yesterday, left out deadlifts though. Fingers crossed back to normal tomorrow.

Tried the protein granola this morning, quite nice, bit like crunchy nut clusters just without the extra shít :laugh: Serving size is 50g but thats nothing, so obviously had 100g  with 250ml almond milk and 30g of the new SF+ whey, mint choc brownie 

Remembered to weigh myself this morning, currently sitting at 12.6/12.7, looked on calender and was 12.3 exactly a month ago, so works out about 1lb a week, which is a bit faster than what I'd like. Back to tracking calories today, see if we can get it back to 1lb every 2 weeks or so instead and try minimise the fat gain.

Have a good day all :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Food today

2,578 calories

250g carbs

168g protein

93g fat

Push day tomorrow. Already got food planned out, making a big plate of chicken and curried potato with raisins. Yum


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Push workout done, soldiered through. Saw my great aunt aswell after training who came over to my grandparents, was a nice surprise. Said how I've gotten bigger and broader since last time she saw me, which was about 2-3 years ago. So that was nice.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys, need some opinions. Because I'm bulking, I personally feel as though I need to maybe workout more to utilise calories more to try grow as much as I can through the winter bulking phase. I know as a natty, you can't really get away with training 5/6 times a week as nattys need more rest. But I was thinking maybe 4 times a week? Would be Monday, Wednesday, Thursday & Saturday. Atm I do -

Monday LEGS

Tuesday REST

Wednesday PUSH

Thursday REST

Friday REST

Saturday PULL

Sunday REST

Was thinking maybe swapping to -

Monday CHEST AND TRICEPS

Tuesday REST

Wednesday LEGS & SHOULDERS

Thursday ARMS

Friday REST

Saturday BACK & BICEPS

Sunday REST

Or move Back & Biceps to Thursday in place of arms, then a FBW on Saturday...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

As I work strange shifts, I just rotate my workouts without any given days for em.

So with your revised week... Id have Back & Bis on the Fri, Rest on Sat then start again with Chest & Tri, Sun and Rest Mon.

My theory is that there is always something that gets in the way of training once a week so if you try for a 6 day week, you'll get the 7 day done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That's true, but the reason I chose those days are because I know I can keep to them, especially being currently unemployed. Tuesday's I'm pretty much always busy with mates as two of them thats their only day off, same with Friday. So those 4 would be best.

Do you think it would work better than a typical PPL routine I'm doing atm?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> That's true, but the reason I chose those days are because I know I can keep to them, especially being currently unemployed. Tuesday's I'm pretty much always busy with mates as two of them thats their only day off, same with Friday. So those 4 would be best.
> 
> Do you think it would work better than a typical PPL routine I'm doing atm?


Fair enough, PPL is only 3 days though. In theory you can rotate that too.

Im going with something like..

Heavy Chest/Light back

Legs

Shoulders

Rest

Heavy back/Light chest

Legs

Arms

Rest

ATM


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Really good PULL workout today.  Watched/listened to a lot of Dorian Yates last night and this morning, really set me in the mood to hit it hard. Back is in bits especially. Switched up Deadlifts to 3x8 instead of the usual 3x5 or 5x5. Bench Rows were great, normal speed up to the bench but extremely slow negatives, awesome pump/pull in the lats. Tried EZ Bar curls on the preacher too, seemed more easier than standing ones, not sure if because of support under arms or whatever, but awesome pump. Thought bi's were gunna explode lol. 

*Deadlifts* 3x8

*Bench Rows* 3x10

*Upright Rows* 3x10

*DB Rows* 2x10 1x8

*Rear Delt Rows* 3x10

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls* 3x10

:beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Shoulders in bits today lol. Lower back is feeling really sensitive and tight/awkward, must've pulled something or twinged it, did feel a little funny after the higher rep deadlifts yesterday but didnt think much of it.

So, I'm supposed to be doing legs tomorrow but I don't fancy squatting, SLDL's etc with a bad lower back. So probably just throw something together, thinking some bi's, tri's and chest or something. Gunna be switching to a Chest/Back/Shoulders (A) and Legs/Bi's/Tri's ( B) , on a Monday/Wednesday/Saturday schedule, so everything hit twice a week (5 days or so).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a little arms blast today in the end. Didn't wanna do too much as lower back still playing up.

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls ~ **40KG 3x10 / 30KG 1x12 / 30KG 1x20*

*
Hammer Curls ~ **30KG 3x10*

*
Kickbacks ~ **10KG 3x10*

*
Tricep Dips ~ **BW 3x15* 

Really great pump, especially on the kickbacks, first time I've been able to do them properly, really strict form so not a lot of weight.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Had another interview today. Admin apprenticeship, went really well I thought, probably best one yet. Should know within a week so fingers crossed. 

Hit push workout straight after interview, less energy than usual (was up earlier than normal) but still managed to increase bench, managed 66KG 2x10. Ridiculous tricep pump too, no idea why. Workout was at 11am, even now if I put pressure on my hands (clench fist, lean on wall etc) my tricep just pumps and cramps up. 

Workout was like this:

Bench press 1x12 2x10

OHP 3x10

Flys 3x12

Lat raises 3x10

DB Ext 3x10

Supersetted

Push ups 3x10

Tricep dips 3x10


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea keep on at those interviews mate. you're patience will pay off eventually


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea keep on at those interviews mate. you're patience will pay off eventually


Hopefully mate. Getting really sick and tired of it tbh. 

Spoke to a guy I know at a recruitment agency too who got me a job before, said he'll send my CV and have a word with a company who have a vacancy atm. 11am-7pm picking and packing but better than nothing.

So hopefully something comes out of all this one way or another, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Been fasting since 9pm last night, another blood test this morning on request from the hormone specialist from the hospital.

Taking 2 small tubes and 3 large tubes, hopefully they remember to leave me with some blood.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Testing for these, not sure what some of them are haha.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bloods done, cute nurse again. Result


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bloods ok mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Bloods ok mate?


No idea mate, it's bloods for a pre hospital appointment. Going hospital 12th November so find out in a couple of weeks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Forearm cramps have returned lol ffs. Any suggestions on how to get rid? Normally train about 12pm and then start getting them late afternoon / evening in my forearm when I bring hand to shoulder sorta movement. Spraying my arm with deep heat is hardly practical lol

Anyway, today's workout. Left out deadlifts, gunna drop them for a few weeks maybe after twinging my back...

Bench rows 3x10

Upright rows 3x10

DB Rows 3x10

RD rows 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x10

EZ Preacher Curls 3x10

Great pump, again slow negatives on bench rows to really feel it hit the lats.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I had cramp in my forearm a few weeks ago, just for a day though when doing biceps, was strange


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> I had cramp in my forearm a few weeks ago, just for a day though when doing biceps, was strange


This happens most times when I do a pull day or an arms day. It's really annoying but only lasts a few hours. Completely fine now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quickly rustled up a ham and cheese omelette during half time in the Liverpool game. First one for months and months, lovely.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Had an interview Wednesday for an Admin and Business apprenticeship for a housing company, basically in the office answering phone calls and emails enquiring about maintenance on their properties. Felt it went really well, totally at ease and had a lot in common with the guys interviewing. Hate it when there's more than 1 though :sneaky2: . Should hopefully hear in a week, so by Wednesday/Thursday.

Just had a phone call from a computer company 30 mins away about an IT Support Engineer Apprenticeship, got an interview this Saturday 

Fingers crossed.

Quick arms blast before my job centre appointment, good pump.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Had an interview Wednesday for an Admin and Business apprenticeship for a housing company, basically in the office answering phone calls and emails enquiring about maintenance on their properties. Felt it went really well, totally at ease and had a lot in common with the guys interviewing. Hate it when there's more than 1 though :sneaky2: . Should hopefully hear in a week, so by Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> Just had a phone call from a computer company 30 mins away about an IT Support Engineer Apprenticeship, got an interview this Saturday
> 
> ...


Good luck with jobs mate 

Just sorted myself a new one!! Closer to home and more money.. happy days :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Good luck with jobs mate
> 
> Just sorted myself a new one!! Closer to home and more money.. happy days :thumb:


 Cheers mate 

Win win that is! Hopefully one of these come off, hate being out of work.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Win win that is! Hopefully one of these come off, hate being out of work.


Be persistent mate! Recruitment agency sorted me out with this one... didnt even directly apply for it lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Be persistent mate! Recruitment agency sorted me out with this one... didnt even directly apply for it lol


What you doing now mate if don't mind me asking?

I'm with a few recruitment agencies but only one seem to actually do anything and help lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> What you doing now mate if don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'm with a few recruitment agencies but only one seem to actually do anything and help lol


I'm a senior admin for a HR company mate... Moving into a similar role.

This is my first experience with them tbh. I didn't even go to them, they came to me through a job application I did! Very happy with the result though as the one job they referred me to I got lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds promising mate, best of luck!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Sounds promising mate, best of luck!


Cheers bud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> I'm a senior admin for a HR company mate... Moving into a similar role.
> 
> This is my first experience with them tbh. I didn't even go to them, they came to me through a job application I did! Very happy with the result though as the one job they referred me to I got lol.


Sounds good mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds good mate!


Cheers mate and good luck


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How's training mate? Been quiet this week on the journal


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How's training mate? Been quiet this week on the journal


Good thanks mate, same old same old really, so not much to report.

Went to Spurs game today, absolute pathetic and embarrassing in the 2nd half!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep we we're sh1te by the sounds of it,just do inconsistent at the minute,just think there getting there act together then [email protected] again


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yep we we're sh1te by the sounds of it,just do inconsistent at the minute,just think there getting there act together then [email protected] again


Mate, 2nd half was pathetic. We could barely get forward from defence. Dier, Capoue and Kaboul gave the ball away every single time without fail, Chadli and Lamela were too narrow so now width, Adebayor no movement per usual.

Rose and Vertoghen were outstanding, Mason and Eriksen other two who were decent. Rest should feel embarrassed. Worst part is they didn't even look bothered, hence the boos I think!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Me and some mates were gonna go down after Christmas before we change grounds but the way we're playing not sure if I'll bother


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Far for you mate? You been before?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

No mate never been before,it's about an hour and 20 minutes I think by train


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No mate never been before,it's about an hour and 20 minutes I think by train


I'd go before the new stadium mate, at least just to experience it. I've been 3 times now, first defeat yesterday.

Not too bad that, takes me 2 hours 30 mins on trains.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey folks. Been a bit quiet this week, so thought I'd post a little update.

Trainings still going fine, getting stronger and bigger, not much fat seems to be going on which is good and getting compliments off friends/family/girls saying im looking bigger, I think after cutting in a calorie deficit for so long, my muscles must have been mega deflated, so probably just a 'fullness' look.

Was a bit down after coming back from the weekend at London, pretty much cut off all communications early this week so wasn't on phone much or on here at all really, for the first time in ages I wasn't bothered about lifting or reading/learning new stuff. Seems ages since I posted considering I used to daily, but feeling a lot better now.

More great news is I've finally got a job/apprenticeship. Basically the interview I went for the Admin and Business apprenticeship I didn't get, but they called me back and asked me to apply for the same role, just in a different department. I went for the interview Tuesday morning, and Wednesday morning (was having my post workout shower :lol: ) I got a call saying I'd been successful, so start in a couple of weeks  Really excited but also so nervous. :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Well done on the job front mate. You deserve it! :beer:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Hey folks. Been a bit quiet this week, so thought I'd post a little update.
> 
> Trainings still going fine, getting stronger and bigger, not much fat seems to be going on which is good and getting compliments off friends/family/girls saying im looking bigger, I think after cutting in a calorie deficit for so long, my muscles must have been mega deflated, so probably just a 'fullness' look.
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers guys


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Soooo Halloween weekend was mad :laugh: Didn't mange to train yesterday, was basically a zombie (excuse the pun :laugh: ) Usually the club shuts at around 3am-4am so we leave about 3am and get a taxi and home by 3:30am. Well got to about 2am and they announced that the hardcore dance party going on at the UEA had finished and they were having the after party here, and they brought the DJ's too, staying open till 5am. Nearly got in a fight with a group of Asian boys too evidently off their faces :lol: So was hardcore dance music for another 3 hours, obviously dancing non-stop, so didn't get home till 6am, hopped into bed and woke up at 8:30am and that was that. Stinking hangover and 2 hours sleep, excellent. :lol: Still feeling it today, so need to go through sheets again then back on it tomorrow.

Roast in a few mins though so lovely jubbly! :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like a top night mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just noticed the post about the new job, well in mate!! Bet that is a weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just noticed the post about the new job, well in mate!! Bet that is a weight off your shoulders.


Cheers bud  Yeah definitely, can't wait to start but also nervous too!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Sounds like a top night mate


Yeah mate it was apart from the scuffle lol was a few fights that night but mostly down to the after party fuelled with drugs :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Afternoon all 

Push today, so the usual

Bench 3x10 (dropped the weight slightly and really made sure contracting the muscles instead of just focusing on pushing the weight up)

OHP 3x10 (happy with this as upped weight last week)

Flyes 3x12 (need to up these next week)

Lat Raises 3x8 (again, super strict form)

Tri Ext 3x10

Superset of pushups and tri dips to finish off with, 3x15's 

Some unrelated training stuff. Went to see Netsky and Meridian Dan live on Monday night. Tbh, was mostly there for Meridian Dan as only knew a couple of Netsky's songs, Dan was good but Netsky was just next level. Got in the middle at the front with some mates and didn't realise how nuts it was gunna be, just pure carnage :laugh: After moshing for about 2 hours straight I've never been so relived for a glass of ****ing water and fresh air :lol: T-shirt was soaked and even hoody through aswell, good job I wasn't cutting as I think I'd have passed out :lol: Got a couple of videos but they were taken on Snapchat then saved to iPhone, so only 10 seconds or so. 3rd one is better though which I found on YouTube, I was pretty much directly ahead of the guy performing, so to the right of the video about 2 rows back.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats on job front mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers bud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys

New jobs starts Monday, so will be training at around 5:30pm instead of the usual 11am couple hours after breakfast. Which means the last solid meal I'd have had would have been around 4-5 hours before, at lunch. So what can I eat pre-workout which is quite easy, simple and effective? I leave work around 5pm and is about a 20 min drive home, so thinking of a shake or something to just quickly chug when I get in my car, which should be fuelling my workout 30 mins later? Or is that not enough time?

Also thinking of a non-stim pre workout to use when actually at gym as don't really wanna have caffeine or whatever which could cause sleep disruption... but that'll come later when I get paid


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck with the job mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats on the job mate.

See if you can eat at work before you leave maybe? 1 hour before training would be ok, maybe mix of hi and low GI with a protein source....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good luck with the job mate


Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Congrats on the job mate.
> 
> See if you can eat at work before you leave maybe? 1 hour before training would be ok, maybe mix of hi and low GI with a protein source....


cheers man 

yeah will try mate, might get some blended oats or something when I get paid and just have that with a little protein powder before I leave


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Your pre wo meal unless very fast digesting carbs like hbcd won't actually fuel your workout.

Food doesn't digest that quickly so it's not really worth worrying about. I'd have a shake if you need to get the cals in but tbh better off having a decent lunch then hammering good food in pwo


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Your pre wo meal unless very fast digesting carbs like hbcd won't actually fuel your workout.
> 
> Food doesn't digest that quickly so it's not really worth worrying about. I'd have a shake if you need to get the cals in but tbh better off having a decent lunch then hammering good food in pwo


okay mate cheers, I wont worry as much then


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's training mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Job started ok?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> How's training mate?


Good thanks mate. Finding it tougher training later in the day, so reps and sometimes weight too have decreased slightly, defo feel the difference working out in the evening compared to late morning.



Adz said:


> Job started ok?


Yeah mate its great tbh, lots to learn so heads a bit full at the moment. Company seem extremely professional, but at the same time very kind and staff friendly; nice atmosphere. Pretty impressed at the pay too considering its an apprenticeship, most wages are shít when on an apprentice program, but this is just like normal pay and goes up even more once you hit 21.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Good thanks mate. Finding it tougher training later in the day, so reps and sometimes weight too have decreased slightly, defo feel the difference working out in the evening compared to late morning.
> 
> Yeah mate its great tbh, lots to learn so heads a bit full at the moment. Company seem extremely professional, but at the same time very kind and staff friendly; nice atmosphere. Pretty impressed at the pay too considering its an apprenticeship, most wages are shít when on an apprentice program, but this is just like normal pay and goes up even more once you hit 21.


Are you finding it harder in the evening? That's surprising as I find it better training in the evening as feel like I've eaten enough.

What's the new job again pal?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Are you finding it harder in the evening? That's surprising as I find it better training in the evening as feel like I've eaten enough.
> 
> What's the new job again pal?


Yeah mate, just mentally tired at the end of the day I guess. When I was training in the morning before, it wasn't like early morning. It was late morning so about 11am, so had breakfast inside me and good nights sleep haha. Probably get used to it though, this is only my first week.

Apprentice Admin Assistant for a housing association, so working towards NVQ Level 2 in Business and Admin, then hopefully Level 3 also. At the moment I've been draft making presentations for meetings with all the relevant information for each scheme/project, sitting in on meetings; basically just for a taste/experience then will be minute taking in the future. Really enjoying it so far.  :thumb:

Plus the drive out there and back isn't so bad, always nice to drive and listen to the radio and have some time to yourself.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Bit late but congrats on the job! :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Bit late but congrats on the job! :beer:


Thanks Keeks


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad to hear the jobs going well mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Glad to hear the jobs going well mate


Cheers buddy


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How's the training going? Got used to training after work yet?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How's the training going? Got used to training after work yet?


Good thanks mate. Arms and shoulders defo getting bigger and fuller, feels good. 

I think I am, first week was just a bit of a shock to the system I think. Getting back into the swing of working and getting up early again. Seems alright now though, now 3rd week.

Went to London not yesterday but Sunday before for my consultation about gyno surgery. Will post more details if anyone is interested.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How'd that go?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How'd that go?


Really well thanks. Very nice guy, like the reviews said, very thorough and friendly, puts you at ease straight away and funny too. No communication struggle either.

Procedure cost £2300 if I remember correctly, then £50 for compression vest. Liposuction on the chest to remove fat, along with next to arm pit/shoulder to give chest 'normal man' shape. Then, small incision along bottom half of nipple/arola, which the tissue and possibly gland will be cut out from. Minute hole made below arm pit / side of mid section for drains. Looking at getting it done end of March hopefully.

Fingers crossed now. Looking forward to it tbh, but obviously naturally apprehensive too.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds promising mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Sounds promising mate


Yeah mate I was pleased with how the consultation went. Fingers crossed now. ?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sounds messy but I guess they do that stuff everyday, hope its all ok mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> sounds messy but I guess they do that stuff everyday, hope its all ok mate


It sounds a lot but it's not too bad. Incision on bottom of areola which will be minimal/no scaring hopefully, then just a little hole on side of midsection, and incision under armpit for liposuction. Shouldn't be much scaring really with correct recovery, creams and massaging. ? Cheers mate.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> It sounds a lot but it's not too bad. Incision on bottom of areola which will be minimal/no scaring hopefully, then just a little hole on side of midsection, and incision under armpit for liposuction. Shouldn't be much scaring really with correct recovery, creams and massaging. ? Cheers mate.


Bio oil should help mate, ex used to get me to rub it on her plastic norks.. Such a chore lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> Bio oil should help mate, ex used to get me to rub it on her plastic norks.. Such a chore lol


Worked well for my stretch mark that did mate. Will have a look at other creams and stuff to, Vitamin E sticks out in my mind for some reason..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Evening fellas, hope all is good and everyone's looking forward to the weekend! 

Order came today. Big pouch of 2kg choc mint brownie SF whey from @TheProteinWorks. THOROUGHLY recommend this, not sure if its just me but the SF version doesn't seem to froth and bubble as much when shaken, and well choc mint brownie is just the best flavour anyway.  Amazing over coco pops in the mornings! :drool:

Also got some of the "Nitro blast shots" for pre workout - 5 for £10 I think so a little pricey but wanted to try them as the other single pre workout I've ever tried didn't do nothing for me, so hoping this works. 

Saturday pull session tomorrow, will post up if I remember/have time. :beer:

Have a great weekend! :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That sounds good on the Coco Pops!

Have you tried MP Assault? Thats the best pre-workout I've tried, using NO-Xplode at the moment and its just not as good.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> That sounds good on the Coco Pops!
> 
> Have you tried MP Assault? Thats the best pre-workout I've tried, using NO-Xplode at the moment and its just not as good.


Nah mate, literally only tried BespokeSupps sample one and it literally done **** all. Not even the alertness from caffeine haha.

Are they decent priced compared to the companies own ones on here?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Nah mate, literally only tried BespokeSupps sample one and it literally done **** all. Not even the alertness from caffeine haha.
> 
> Are they decent priced compared to the companies own ones on here?


Yea, Assault is usually priced well on BBW


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea, Assault is usually priced well on BBW


Might have to have a look mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

The choc mint brownie tastes awesome in quark......choc mint quark, yum yum! :drool:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeks said:


> The choc mint brownie tastes awesome in quark......choc mint quark, yum yum! :drool:


I'm still a quark virgin


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I'm still a quark virgin


 mg: WHAT!?!??!?!??! :cursing:

Oh goodness, you need to try it, especially with the choc mint brownie mixed in with it, heaven!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeks said:


> mg: WHAT!?!??!?!??! :cursing:
> 
> Oh goodness, you need to try it, especially with the choc mint brownie mixed in with it, heaven!!


I really must!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I really must!


Erm.....YES!!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Evening guys, girls and R0BLET 

Quick arms blast after work. Tri dips, kickbacks, EZ bar preacher, hammer curls. Great pump, strict form. 

Had hardly anything to eat all day as really busy at work, so big post workout meal. Nanny does the best egg and chips! 

View attachment 162309


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

With bread and red sauce too, nice!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> With bread and red sauce too, nice!!


Chicken sandwich, was lovely  was starving lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Evening fellas!

Feeling proper motivated today, dunno why :laugh: Really wanna spice up my diet though. Need to start making sure I get enough protein on this bulk! Become a bit lazy lol. Post up what you guys have for a typical breakfast and lunch, as those are the ones that I seem to struggle with! Breakfast atm is just cereal with a protein shake poured over normally, with 2 chicken wraps for lunch and a low fat fruit yoghurt. Thinking of making a tupperware full of pasta and mix some chicken and mayo in, should fill me up more and more fooooood.

Also got a really unexpected compliment at the weekend. Went clubbing, walking down the clubbing strip thing and notice some girl who I used to go to school with and her sister outside a club. Walk over to say hi, haven't seen her in like 2 and a half years, and first thing she says he "god ain't you got hench D! Didn't know you was into all that gym stuff?" :laugh: Felt good, considering she didn't even know I workout and shít so wouldn't be looking out for it, just noticed.  Little things like that reassure you that you are making progress, as sometimes seeing yourself everyday in the mirror you miss changes and that, I'm sure you guys will know what I'm talking about.

Anyway, have a great evening guys. :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Thecrediblehuik'''s Food Diary | MyFitnessPal.com
> 
> Can scroll through my entire food diary there lol.


Nice big brekkie there :lol: You natty?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Nah, darkside.


Thought so


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breakfast 1 (8am ish) - 4 eggs on two whole wheat toast and 25g whey

Breakfast 2 (10:30ish) - 50g whey 50g oats 50g peanut butter in a shake

Lunch (1-2ish) 250g chicken or beef mince or turkey mince whatever on a large jacket potato with some sort of homemade sauce with veg in. Chilli or bolognaise type thing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Evening guys, girls and R0BLET
> 
> Quick arms blast after work. Tri dips, kickbacks, EZ bar preacher, hammer curls. Great pump, strict form.
> 
> ...


Cheeky fùcker lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My meals through the day are:

6.30am - 50g oats or 100g granola, with 6 raw eggs mixed with 1 scoop whey

10.30am - chicken breast with sweet potatoes

12.30pm - 2 scoops whey

3pm - chicken breast with sweet potatoes or leftovers from evening meal

Good stuff on the bench comment mate, makes it all worthwhile doesn't it :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> My meals through the day are:
> 
> 6.30am - 50g oats or 100g granola, with 6 raw eggs mixed with 1 scoop whey
> 
> ...


Do u just mic the chicken and potato at work mate?

Yeah without a doubt, great feeling


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just eat them cold, doesn't bother me. Only heat up food at work if its leftovers.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Just eat them cold, doesn't bother me. Only heat up food at work if its leftovers.


Fair enough mate, might have to give it a try


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough mate, might have to give it a try


I make the sweet potato into fries, easier to eat cold.

Chop them into fries, put in a sandwich bag with some olive oil, salt, pepper and a bit of curry powder, give the bag a shake to coat it all, then onto a baking tray and in the oven for 30 mins at 190 :wink:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> I make the sweet potato into fries, easier to eat cold.
> 
> Chop them into fries, put in a sandwich bag with some olive oil, salt, pepper and a bit of curry powder, give the bag a shake to coat it all, then onto a baking tray and in the oven for 30 mins at 190 :wink:


Sounds great mate, defo do a few batches Sunday for the week aheadnice one bud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Afternoon all 

Getting back into the swing of things now that life has calmed down a little compared to recent weeks. Now about to go hit a big push session,.. feel less guilty about all the food tomorrow that will be consumed :lol: Speaking to surgeon last few days and should be getting the operation booked in for end of March, so 2 weeks off work will tie in nicely with the Easter bank holiday for extra recovery and not having to take as much time off work  They're fine with it too, considering March is a really busy time.

Feels weird that I've nearly been on this forum a year now. :laugh:

Anyway, hope you all have a great Christmas with family and friends, along with a healthy New Year! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Now off to hit a push session. Watched Pain & Gain again last night, really good film and always makes me laugh no matter how many times I watch it

Smash it hard then gammon Christmas dinner this evening, lovely stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Push done. Really good work out, tons of energy. 400mg caffeine and a TPW pre workout shot done the trick. 

Bench 3x10

OHP 3x8

Flys 3x10

Kickbacks 3x10

Lat raises 3x10

Tri dips 3x10

Pull workout NYE then that's it for this year


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate!

You working NYE?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> You working NYE?


Nah mate, I finished on the 23rd and don't go back till 5th! 

Wbu?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I was in today and in tomorrow, off for 2 days then back in Friday. Don't want to go in Friday, just seems a bit daft going in for a day haha

You not working in a club at night on NYE?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> I was in today and in tomorrow, off for 2 days then back in Friday. Don't want to go in Friday, just seems a bit daft going in for a day haha
> 
> You not working in a club at night on NYE?


We actually shut from lunch time Christmas Eve until 2nd, but most took it off as like you say it's abit silly going in for just one day 

No mate I'm an admin assistant remember


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> We actually shut from lunch time Christmas Eve until 2nd, but most took it off as like you say it's abit silly going in for just one day
> 
> No mate I'm an admin assistant remember


Is my memory getting worse?? I thought you worked in clubs at night! MC'ing or something...... :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Is my memory getting worse?? I thought you worked in clubs at night! MC'ing or something...... :confused1:


In clubs dancing......around poles lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Is my memory getting worse?? I thought you worked in clubs at night! MC'ing or something...... :confused1:


no mate never even gone for an interview at a club :laugh:

I've been to a few events past few months so perhaps where you're getting mixed up? :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> In clubs dancing......around poles lol


getting me mixed up with Merkleman mate :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> getting me mixed up with Merkleman mate :whistling:


Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> no mate never even gone for an interview at a club :laugh:
> 
> I've been to a few events past few months so perhaps where you're getting mixed up? :tongue:


Yea must be that, ignore me :whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey @Hera, could you please put a link to my journal in my signature please?  Tried to do it but failing miserably :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodies from MyProtein Cheers @DC1 for the heads up!

View attachment 163559


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Goodies from MyProtein Cheers @DC1 for the heads up!
> 
> View attachment 163559


Excellent stuff mate.

I've got a few of those t-shirts. They're good quality for the price.

Enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DC1 said:


> Excellent stuff mate.
> 
> I've got a few of those t-shirts. They're good quality for the price.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumbup1:


The other 3 came to over £30 so got the towel and vest for free.  Almost went for the t-shirt but decided to get a vest and haven't got many and they're ideal to train in!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Hey @Hera, could you please put a link to my journal in my signature please?  Tried to do it but failing miserably :laugh:


Done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hera said:


> Done


Thankyou!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Adz said:


> Is my memory getting worse?? I thought you worked in clubs at night! MC'ing or something...... :confused1:


That could have been me....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

bartonz20let said:


> That could have been me....


Yea I knew someone did it and I wasn't going stupid haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning guys

Just finished rushing around up the city, fúcking manic up there, hate it when its busy lol get so angry and frustrated

Quick bit of early lunch then hitting a Pull session this afternoon, be good to try out the new pre workout I got and also probably train in my new blue muscle vest, may try get a post workout pump pic :laugh:

Have a good last day of the year! :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Little post workout shot. On a bulk so not best definition  but still

Bench rows 3x10

Upright rows 3x8

DB Rows 3x8

RDR 3x10

Hammer curls 3x8

EZ Bar Preacher 3x10

Now for post workout meal, home made lasagne have a good eve all!

View attachment 163592


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate, have a good night


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work mate, have a good night


Cheers bud U too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey @Chelsea, how you feeling mate?! Or should I say,.. CHEL53A

WE ARE TOTTENHAM, SUPER TOTTENHAM, FROM THE LAAAAANE.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Little post workout shot. On a bulk so not best definition  but still
> 
> Bench rows 3x10
> 
> ...


just keep bulking mate and gain some size. start to cut when you think you've got to a good size.

you've seen what I did last year cutting. 2015 is bulk friendly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Little post workout shot. On a bulk so not best definition  but still
> 
> Bench rows 3x10
> 
> ...


Growing well mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> just keep bulking mate and gain some size. start to cut when you think you've got to a good size.
> 
> you've seen what I did last year cutting. 2015 is bulk friendly


Yeah mate probably gunna keep bulking to about end of February, then start cutting for op and then maintain through Summer.

You're natty too aren't you?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Growing well mate


Cheers mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate probably gunna keep bulking to about end of February, then start cutting for op and then maintain through Summer.
> 
> You're natty too aren't you?


yea sometimes!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Hey @Chelsea, how you feeling mate?! Or should I say,.. CHEL53A
> 
> WE ARE TOTTENHAM, SUPER TOTTENHAM, FROM THE LAAAAANE.


Where's that neg button......sad times, gotta hand it to you boys, you were clinical and we were sloppy defensively.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Little update for you guys.

Flights and hotel now booked for Belgium. Going at the end of March for 3 days, then 2 weeks off work sick leave, but 6 weeks off weights after my op. Bad times!  Excited for the operation finally though, has come around quick. Slightly nervous too though, but only natural.

Was a girls 21st birthday party Friday night, saw some people from high school who hadn't seen for about 3-4 years, 1 said I've defo gotten bigger compared to when they last saw me, and an old mate said we're sorted for a bodyguard tonight when we go out felt good.

Got kicked out of one club and almost arrested for a section 4, fúcking pathetic really but oh well, was a really good night.

Next session is tomorrow. Was hanging hard saturday so was no workout, so looking to smash training tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

6 weeks is nothing, I'd love not having to worry about gyno pmsl

So..... When do you start the dbol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 6 weeks is nothing, I'd love not having to worry about gyno pmsl
> 
> So..... When do you start the dbol


Just guna miss the lifting, will have to eat less too so I don't get fat from the no exercise lol ffs

Hahah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Just guna miss the lifting, will have to eat less too so I don't get fat from the no exercise lol ffs
> 
> Hahah


Legs for 6 weeks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Legs for 6 weeks


Probably just do **** loads of walking and cardio outside, probably help recovery and I'm gunna be cutting then too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thinking of changing breakfast from cereal and a protein shake to a shake of just protein powder, milk and oats. Will work it out so its same macros, but oats will have more fibre and health benefits. Also quicker to down and prepare so get a bit more of a lay in before work

What oats do you guys use, just normal rolled oats or what?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Thinking of changing breakfast from cereal and a protein shake to a shake of just protein powder, milk and oats. Will work it out so its same macros, but oats will have more fibre and health benefits. Also quicker to down and prepare so get a bit more of a lay in before work
> 
> What oats do you guys use, just normal rolled oats or what?


Rolled oats ya lemon lol

Cereal is too processed with all random chemicals to stabilise it etc

Oats all the way


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Rolled oats ya lemon lol
> 
> Cereal is too processed with all random chemicals to stabilise it etc
> 
> Oats all the way


Heard people gag on rolled oats lol so no need for the fine oats?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Heard people gag on rolled oats lol so no need for the fine oats?


Lol, chugged em down mate.

If you want fine outs, don't pay the premium for them. But rolled and blend them to dust, then throw them in a shaker.

I used to do that all the time. Buy 1kg rolled, throw in a blender then store in a tub


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, chugged em down mate.
> 
> If you want fine outs, don't pay the premium for them. But rolled and blend them to dust, then throw them in a shaker.
> 
> I used to do that all the time. Buy 1kg rolled, throw in a blender then store in a tub


So u need to blend them first? I was just gunna stick em in my shake and down it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> So u need to blend them first? I was just gunna stick em in my shake and down it lol


No you retard lol

If you want fine ones, blend them. If not, chug em


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No you retard lol
> 
> If you want fine ones, blend them. If not, chug em


Got it  I'll give it a go in the morning haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Time to start the cut at the end of this week I think, put on about 5.5KG / 12 lb this bulk lol, not all muscle I know. :lol:

Using my normal calorie calculator, if I just exercise 1-3 times a week (weights 3 times a week), I need 2,030 calories to lose 1lb a week.

If I exercise 3-5 times a week (extra 2 cardio sessions), I can have 2,350 calories a day and lose 1lb a week.

Gunna try eat more 'clean' foods too. Not gunna be a proper bro and have everything clean :lol: But ill make sure I eat more whole foods and less processed stuff. A lot more rice, potato, chicken, cod, mackerel etc instead of processed stuff.

Will make up a general diet plan soon and post back in here :thumb:


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

good luck pal :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

mlydon said:


> good luck pal :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So far I've come up with

Breakfast

Banana

250ml milk

30g whey

Lunch (throughout work)

300g potato

340g chicken

5 tbsp low fat Mayo

Curry powder

Dinner/post workout

2 eggs

1 tin mackerel

3 sliced toast

Pre bed

30g whey

100g fat free Greek yoghurt

2,130 cals

201 protein

166 carbs

67 fat


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> *Using my normal calorie calculator*, if I just exercise 1-3 times a week (weights 3 times a week), I need 2,030 calories to lose 1lb a week.


Do you know how many calories you take in at the moment? If so then you have a starting point there already, and should just lower your intake gradually.

I would suggest doing that rather than re-calculating. If you don't regularly track then I would start with calories higher maybe at ~2800 and see where your weight goes, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all 

Chilled out early night last night, really good sleep, woke up feeling like I wanna beat my deadlift 1 rep max  which I think is currently at 150KG? Anyway, hopefully I can beat that today!

Will report back later. Will be nice to have a good Saturday session without a hangover from the Friday


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Boom, 155KG could've maybe gone on to do more but behind the knees and hammies were starting to give way... Just walked to have a final max before starting my cut.

Might go for a bench max next Saturday as haven't tried for like 18 months


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Boom, 155KG could've maybe gone on to do more but behind the knees and hammies were starting to give way... Just walked to have a final max before starting my cut.
> 
> Might go for a bench max next Saturday as haven't tried for like 18 months


Good work Dan


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good work Dan


Cheers Roberto


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Being abit slack on updating this lately, will try to be more consistent haha

Pull workout tonight

BB Rows - 58KG 3x10

Upright Rows - 39KG 3x8

DB Rows - 25KG 3x8

RD Rows - 21KG 3x10

EZ Bar Curls - 30KG 3x10

About 2 months until my small surgery now. Will give me so much more motivation to get in shape for summer knowing that it's down to ME and not got this ****ty tissue which I can't personally get rid of myself.

Also toying with the idea of getting an online coach to help with my cut in the summer


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning ladies

Push day today. I'm feeling a bench max PB haven't tried a 1 rep max for about 6-9 months! Can't even remember what it was. I think it was about 70KG.. I'd LOVE to hit 100KG, but we shall see. Just to beat 70KG would be nice. 

Mates 21st party and then hitting city tonight so should be messy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Push day today. I'm feeling a bench max PB haven't tried a 1 rep max for about 6-9 months! Can't even remember what it was. I think it was about 70KG.. I'd LOVE to hit 100KG, but we shall see. Just to beat 70KG would be nice.
> 
> Mates 21st party and then hitting city tonight so should be messy


75kg will do then


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 75kg will do then


Indeed mate

Had jacket potato last night so should be plenty of carb energy there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Indeed mate
> 
> Had jacket potato last night so should be plenty of carb energy there


Good luck!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Push day today. I'm feeling a bench max PB haven't tried a 1 rep max for about 6-9 months! Can't even remember what it was. I think it was about 70KG.. I'd LOVE to hit 100KG, but we shall see. Just to beat 70KG would be nice.
> 
> Mates 21st party and then hitting city tonight so should be messy


Expecting you to come back happy and elated!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Boom 100KG well chuffed with that, hit my goal.

Deadlift max + bench max = about 550lb now


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Boom 100KG well chuffed with that, hit my goal.
> 
> Deadlift max + bench max = about 550lb now


 Told you so


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Well done mate, I'd be well happy with that.


Cheers mate, dem natty gainzzzz. :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate, dem natty gainzzzz. :lol:


Shouldn't you be hungover right now?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Shouldn't you be hungover right now?


Extremely tired and feel sick/light headed but no headache which is a result :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Workout earlier this evening

Bench rows 3x10

Upright rows 1x10 2x8

DB Rows 3x8

RDR 3x10

EZ Bar Preacher 3x10

Quite strange how this is probably the biggest/bulkiest I've ever been on a bulk or just in general really yet for the first time I think, I had veins in my biceps and inside upper arms lol. May have been the banana pre workout though as heard potassium can increase vascularity.

Great pump with lighter EZ bar curls thrown in at the end


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decided to get some protein flapjacks from @BBWarehouse . Amazing price really compared to bigger brands and other retailers, not sure why others are so high?

Box of 24 should last me a month at work (20 working days), so will be nice to snack on during the morning or afternoon with a little protein boost  Gunna try the Blueberry yoghurt flavour after hearing rave reviews from @Clubber Lang 

Premium Protein Flapjacks x 24 Bars | Bodybuilding Warehouse

Gunna try some Honey Berry ones too considering they're only £13.99 for 24! Not to mention 20% off that too 

Vitamin D3

Omega 3

Millionaire Shortcake Whey

48 flapjacks

£42


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The flapjacks are awesome mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> The flapjacks are awesome mate


Couldn't believe the price mate, they're normally much more than that at other online supplement places

Looking forward to trying millionaires shortcake whey too


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Couldn't believe the price mate, they're normally much more than that at other online supplement places
> 
> Looking forward to trying millionaires shortcake whey too


the millionaire shortcake is one of my favs, and is the missus fav, so i dont tend to use much of it before its all gone! lol

strawberry cream is a classic too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I have a feeling I may have to get some of those flapjacks..


I've never used BBW before, but when I saw the prices of those flapjacks I was gob smacked lol had to be done

I also noticed prices on other things (pills and whey) is a few £ cheaper too..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> the millionaire shortcake is one of my favs, and is the missus fav, so i dont tend to use much of it before its all gone! lol
> 
> strawberry cream is a classic too.


haha always a good sign :lol:

so many flavours to choose from! could've easily bought about 8 different flavours which looked so nice


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> haha always a good sign :lol:
> 
> so many flavours to choose from! could've easily bought about 8 different flavours which looked so nice


also if your ordering from BBW again and after some good snacks, the Warrior Supplements beef jerky is spot on. I throw some packs in my work van and often have one pre-bed. Chilli flavour is nice, need some milk to cool my mouth out tho ha.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bench Press *

43KG x 10

63KG x 10

63KG x 5

43KG x 12

*OHP*

40KG x 8

40KG x 8

28KG x 12

*Flyes *

22.5KG x 10

22.5KG x 10

22.5KG x 10

*Tri Dips*

10 x BW

10 x BW

10 x BW

Upped weight on BP and OHP so did a couple of working sets with lower reps then a lighter higher rep set to finish off


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cut starts tomorrow. Been shopping today and stocked up on the food. Will be about 2100 calories and see what happens.

Probably look something like this -

M1. 250ml milk, 30g whey, banana.

M2. 3 wraps, 170g chicken, low fat Mayo. Low fat yoghurt.

M3. Protein flapjack.

M4. Some sort of meat with rice/potato. (Turkey mice spag Bol but with rice, chicken korma, chicken and potato, that type of thing..)

M5. 150g fat free yoghurt w/whey, or a protein shake


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

First day of cut. Surprisingly not hungry considering all I've had is a protein shake for breakfast, and 3 wraps with chicken and a little yoghurt for lunch.

Pull day.

Bench rows 3x10

Upright rows 3x8

DB Rows 3x8

RD Rows 3x10

EZ Bar curls 1x12 1x20

Done. 

Now gunna tuck into a turkey mince bolognese with rice.

@BBWarehouse order came today too. Looking forward to trying the millionaires shortcake whey tonight. Also protein flapjacks for snacks at work. Good stuff.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That whey sounds great, let me know what its like. I have never been disappointed with anything from BBW


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> That whey sounds great, let me know what its like. I have never been disappointed with anything from BBW


Will do mate. Mix with 150g of Greek yoghurt I think

Macros hit today nearly spot on

186P

184C

61F

2,079 calories.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@Adz

Very nice mate! Probably my favourite whey for 'different' flavours away from the choc, vanilla etc.

Tastes great with Greek yoghurt, proper sweet shortcake flavour, loved it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow the BBW flapjacks are amazing. Taste exactly like a flapjack! Not dry or chewy at all. Great product, definitely will become one of my staples


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Haven't updated this for a week or so. Pull was Monday night. For some reason I get a sharp/dull pain in my inside muscle of my thumb when doing BB upright rows.. annoying, not sure why. Switched to DB's this session and seemed to be painless, so probably use them from now on. Anyway..

BB Rows 3x10

DB Upright Rows 3x10

DB Rows 3x8

EZ Bar Curls 2x10 1x15

Push was last night. Chest was in bits halfway through flys lol not sure if good pain or bad pain, right side felt really stretched. Carried on anyway

Bench press 1x12 2x10 1x12

OHP 2x8 1x12

DB Flys 3x10

Tricep Dips 3x10



Doctors appointment booked for beginning of March to go through everything about my op with her. Hopefully she can prescribe me stuff so I can crack on when I get back from Belgium


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

All going well I see mate, crack on :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> All going well I see mate, crack on :thumbup1:


Cheers mate

No doubt this operation will give me even more motivation, will be like having a new body


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Good news mate, hope it all goes well man.


x2


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Good news mate, hope it all goes well man.


Cheers mate

Not long now!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

No workout today. Went out last night to my mates, meant to be a quiet one, only 6 of us 3 boys 3 girls, ended up staying till 6:30am and also went to watch footy this afternoon, so no time really but more fact I felt like shït lol.

Did 2 sets of cardio last night though @Merkleman would've been proud


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pull.

BB Rows 3x10 57.75KG

DB Upright Rows 3x10 15KG

DB Rows 3x8 24KG

EZ Bar Curls 2x10 30KG, 1x15 20KG

Extremely hectic at work today so felt mentally drained which is sometimes just as bad as physically tired.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Changing my routine up abit. Here's what I've just put together for Push and Pull.

What'd you think @PHMG?

Routine

Push

Bench Press

Incline DB Bench Press

OHP

DB Flyes

Seated Lateral Raise

Kickbacks

Pull

BB Lying Row

Yates Row

DB Upright Rows

DB Bent Over Rows

DB Shrugs

EZ Bar Curls


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Changing my routine up abit. Here's what I've just put together for Push and Pull.
> 
> What'd you think @PHMG?
> 
> ...


Id say that list of exercises is great :lol: Just go in there and do whatever. Doesnt matter what you do, just do it properly with full contraction and stretch. Keep the rep movements slow, dont go in an start swinging anything. And exhaust the target muscle whilst filling it with blood.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Id say that list of exercises is great :lol: Just go in there and do whatever. Doesnt matter what you do, just do it properly with full contraction and stretch. Keep the rep movements slow, dont go in an start swinging anything. And exhaust the target muscle whilst filling it with blood.


Cheers mate, just fancied a change of routine really. Never done DB press before so should be cool to see if I find it hits chest more as I know a lot of people prefer it over standard BB Press.

Never done shrugs either, heard they're a great exercise for some, but for others just cause injury? Guess it's a form thing.

Definitely gunna try smash it with more intensity though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Went clubbing last night and saw some guys who hadn't seen for about a year; said I look bigger and 'look at Mr.Muscleman' fûck knows what they'd say if they saw some of you guys haha.

Felt good anyway


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cut starts tomorrow for proper this time. :thumbup1:

2,200 cals daily, be either a 35/35/30 split or 30/35/35 for CPF.

Monday - weights

Tuesday - cardio

Wednesday - weights

Thursday - cardio

Friday - rest

Saturday - weights

Sunday - cardio

With my procedure in basically a months time I'm hoping to lose some fat before I go for it and also improve cardio fitness a little, which should all help recovery. Also with my office job, it'll be good to add some cardio in; even if just for health benefits.

Also ordered some Zero Noodles on recommendation from @I'mNotAPervert! to add with my chicken/turkey/beef and sauce for my lunch at work 

I've also set myself a quite far fetched goal of visible abs or maybe even a 4 pack by the Summer.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What's your routine now? Push/pull and a leg day?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What's your routine now? Push/pull and a leg day?


Just push/pull atm mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How you finding it ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How you finding it ?


Really good thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Went clubbing last night and saw some guys who hadn't seen for about a year; said I look bigger and 'look at Mr.Muscleman' fûck knows what they'd say if they saw some of you guys haha.
> 
> Felt good anyway


Start the juice when your nips are ripped out then go see them a year later..... You'll be a freak lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Start the juice when your nips are ripped out then go see them a year later..... You'll be a freak lol


Debating a few orals mate or PH's.

Recovery and infertility just worries me that's all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Debating a few orals mate or PH's.
> 
> Recovery and infertility just worries me that's all


Lots to choose from mate, some great PH'd available.

I may get some superdrol for the last 4 weeks of my cycle, see what the boss says lol

Regards recovery and infertility you just need to look at pscarb and c.hill to see your cock and balls will come back and will work


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lots to choose from mate, some great PH'd available.
> 
> I may get some superdrol for the last 4 weeks of my cycle, see what the boss says lol
> 
> Regards recovery and infertility you just need to look at pscarb and c.hill to see your cock and balls will come back and will work


Debating Epi for first cycle, mild on sides and anti-estrogen too. Just to dip my toes so to speak if I do

Decisions decisions lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Debating Epi for first cycle, mild on sides and anti-estrogen too. Just to dip my toes so to speak if I do
> 
> Decisions decisions lol


Would be a good choice to start mate, simple and nothing to harsh


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

^second that,I had pretty much zero sides from epi,the gains weren't huge but kept almost all of it after pct


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> ^second that,I had pretty much zero sides from epi,the gains weren't huge but kept almost all of it after pct


Did u do a OTC PCT or a proper one? Can't remember now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did nolva for 4 weeks mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

wcolstacks said:


> Well training has been OK - I say so-so in comparison to where I was before Xmas. But just relocated to another country and the transition hasn't been so smooth. still lifted 4 days a week minimum.
> 
> So shall I hang back on tbol and just cut? I've got Albut & Clen as well.


What?


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> What?


dunno wtf happened my bad. My tapatalk app went spaccy and posted in wrong thread.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't join the dark side! at least not yet... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ImmortalTech said:


> Don't join the dark side! at least not yet... :whistling:


Why? Dan's choice at the end of the day, plenty of support in here to make sure he does it right


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

R0BLET said:


> Why? Dan's choice at the end of the day, plenty of support in here to make sure he does it right


Yeah I know, of course it's up to him, but he's very young and fresh in my opinion. Still plenty of natty gains to be made before the need for juice is there.

Maximize your genetic potential first (or at least make a dent in it)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ImmortalTech said:


> Yeah I know, of course it's up to him, but he's very young and fresh in my opinion. Still plenty of natty gains to be made before the need for juice is there.
> 
> Maximize your genetic potential first (or at least make a dent in it)


How do you know he's got plenty of natty gains left?

This board has 16,17 and 18 year old members on gear.

There is no age you start, it's a choice and in today's day and age something society pushes on to us.

Natty or not, Dan is making progress and learning all the time. If he opts for a PH cycle, he's learning something else. After this he may choose to do it again or not.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Did nolva for 4 weeks mate


Oh yeah I remember now mate, did u do Clomid too or just solely nolva?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ImmortalTech said:


> Yeah I know, of course it's up to him, but he's very young and fresh in my opinion. Still plenty of natty gains to be made before the need for juice is there.
> 
> Maximize your genetic potential first (or at least make a dent in it)


What your saying makes sense but in reality if he's thinking of doing it he's gonna do it. I've not been following the journal but it goes back quite some time so he has been training a while and he's at the right place for advise.

@Dan94 h drol ain't a bad choice for a ph first cycle. It was the first thing I ran a few years back. Didn't have a clue what I was doing and made some good gains in 6 weeks. Lost them all straight after though lol. Someone at work said about them, I'd never heard of ph but thought if try them anyway being an idiot.

After that cycle I started reading up on gear and done my first cycle last Christmas (tbol only) was ok, then tried test e/var after and fvcking loved it.

Only thing I will say is if you start doubt you'll stop, once you've crossed to the dark side and feel how different training is on gear, natty training sucks.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Oh yeah I remember now mate, did u do Clomid too or just solely nolva?


Just nolva


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

At 20/20/10/10


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

R0BLET said:


> How do you know he's got plenty of natty gains left? *Obviously, I can't know. It's just taken as a given when you can't squat 200kg*
> 
> This board has 16,17 and 18 year old members on gear. *Irrelevant, arnie was 14 when he jumped on*
> 
> ...


I was just throwing my two cents in, dude. Obviously Dan can do what he wants


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ImmortalTech said:


> I was just throwing my two cents in, dude. Obviously Dan can do what he wants


Wow 200kg squat is a gauge for reaching your natty potential?!

Lots of guys on here, assisted, 15+ stone and can't squat 200kg

I know it's your opinion, but your post screamed natty preacher which is a little long in the tooth.

On UKM its equivalent to walking in a pub and saying don't have a pint today, have a still water


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

R0BLET said:


> Wow 200kg squat is a gauge for reaching your natty potential?!
> 
> Lots of guys on here, assisted, 15+ stone and can't squat 200kg
> 
> ...


Lol I know, I had a gold account on UKM a few years ago when I was active with training. I'm just finding my feet again now, starting back at square 1, only with a lot more knowledge and prep skills. I'm just pro-natty to have more natties to talk to  there are too few of us on here lol.

Quietly laughing at an assisted 15+ stone guy who hasn't squatted 200 yet

Just hope Dan makes the best decision for him and doesn't feel pressured into using PEDs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ImmortalTech said:


> Lol I know, I had a gold account on UKM a few years ago when I was active with training. I'm just finding my feet again now, starting back at square 1, only with a lot more knowledge and prep skills. I'm just pro-natty to have more natties to talk to  there are too few of us on here lol.
> 
> Quietly laughing at an assisted 15+ stone guy who hasn't squatted 200 yet
> 
> Just hope Dan makes the best decision for him and doesn't feel pressured into using PEDs.


Doesn't mean they can't leg press 500kg lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

It was just an idea, throwing suggestions out there, nothing set in stone lol thanks everyone for their inputs and opinions though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did push last night. Only managed some sets on bench press and OHP, nearly didn't go at all as left wrist has felt dodgy since Monday's pull workout. Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rest day, so just did my cardio. First session since about this time last year lol, didn't realise how out of shape cardiovascular wise I was. Absolutely soaked now, and feeling great. Need to stop focusing everything on getting beach body, and make sure I don't neglect overall fitness.

20 minutes done on the bike for first session back.

Average speed of around 15-17mph with little all out spits of around 22-25mph.

Distance of 5.23 miles.

20 calories according to the bike, but fûck that straight off lol.

View attachment 166782


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Rest day, so just did my cardio. First session since about this time last year lol, didn't realise how out of shape cardiovascular wise I was. Absolutely soaked now, and feeling great. Need to stop focusing everything on getting beach body, and make sure I don't neglect overall fitness.
> 
> 20 minutes done on the bike for first session back.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat mate, ain't done any cardio since last summer. I quite enjoyed it when I was fit but ain't looking forward to getting there. I'm gonna start doing a little from Monday


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm in the same boat mate, ain't done any cardio since last summer. I quite enjoyed it when I was fit but ain't looking forward to getting there. I'm gonna start doing a little from Monday


Yeah you dread it at first don't you mate, but afterwards it's such a great feeling

I normally chill on xbox when I get home from work, so I just do cardio then. Fifa games are 5 mins a half, so 5 mins steady, then HT just do 1 or 2 mins flat out, then 5 mins steady etc... 2 birds one stone lol. Who said men can't multitask?!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I quite like cardio, well, its alright but gets boring after a while :laugh:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah you dread it at first don't you mate, but afterwards it's such a great feeling
> 
> I normally chill on xbox when I get home from work, so I just do cardio then. Fifa games are 5 mins a half, so 5 mins steady, then HT just do 1 or 2 mins flat out, then 5 mins steady etc... 2 birds one stone lol. Who said men can't multitask?!


Exactly what I do mate. Bring exercise bike into my room and smash 2 games of fifa. Easily a 30min bike ride!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Exactly what I do mate. Bring exercise bike into my room and smash 2 games of fifa. Easily a 30min bike ride!


And here I was thinking I was being unique! Haha


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> And here I was thinking I was being unique! Haha


Way better than sat on a treadmill at gym staring at walls...unless there's a fit bird on one infront :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ImmortalTech said:


> Lol I know, I had a gold account on UKM a few years ago when I was active with training. I'm just finding my feet again now, starting back at square 1, only with a lot more knowledge and prep skills. I'm just pro-natty to have more natties to talk to  there are too few of us on here lol.
> 
> Quietly laughing at an assisted 15+ stone guy who hasn't squatted 200 yet
> 
> Just hope Dan makes the best decision for him and doesn't feel pressured into using PEDs.


I'm 14stone and can squat 140kg. Should I leave gear alone?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> How much could you squat when you started? That's all that matters bruh! All about how much you look like you can lift.


All about aesthetics. I wouldn't care if I squatted 40kg as long as I look good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm 14stone and can squat 140kg. Should I leave gear alone?


I've done 180kg at 13st..... Best leave it alone for now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I've done 180kg at 13st..... Best leave it alone for now


I struggle squatting 100kg, need more food. And gear.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'm 14stone and can squat 140kg. Should I leave gear alone?


You can make your own mind up because you are a big boy now 

Do as you will mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ImmortalTech said:


> You can make your own mind up because you are a big boy now
> 
> Do as you will mate


Thank you boss


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

If aesthetics are your sole goal I would recommend juicing. Also, focusing on TUT rather than weight being pushed.

That being said, I'm all for strength and power while looking good but not 5% bf (unless it's summer)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ImmortalTech said:


> If aesthetics are your sole goal I would recommend juicing. Also, focusing on TUT rather than weight being pushed.
> 
> That being said, I'm all for strength and power while looking good but not 5% bf (unless it's summer)


Intosee5%bfnattyforthesummer


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> All about aesthetics. I wouldn't care if I squatted 40kg as long as I look good.


I don't squat really. Coz of my back. Or dead lift. Dunno why people get so hung up on numbers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ImmortalTech said:


> If aesthetics are your sole goal I would recommend juicing. Also, focusing on TUT rather than weight being pushed.
> 
> That being said, I'm all for strength and power while looking good but not 5% bf (unless it's summer)


As a natty you'll look very small at 5%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I don't squat really. Coz of my back. Or dead lift. Dunno why people get so hung up on numbers


I don't count numbers, sets or reps. I do a sh1tload of volume. Unless you're a powerlifter lifting big numbers is irrelevant.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I don't count numbers, sets or reps. I do a sh1tload of volume. Unless you're a powerlifter lifting big numbers is irrelevant.


Exactly. We all go gym for different reasons. I suppose mine is vanity, I want to look better than the average man. Some might think that's a stupid reason but that's why I go gym, I don't want to be mr average. It's an addiction the more you go the better you want to look


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> As a natty you'll look very small at 5%


Yeh defo, I have got to about 8 or 9% on keto @ 170lb about 3 years ago and couldn't wait for the refeed day to get the 'full' look in your muscles again.

I remember banging out chins and dips like a mother****er being that lean lol.

12% would prob be my lowest for summer these days, just get the veins out


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> So true. Fùck walking around looking like everybody else, I want heads turning, bishes grabbing my arms and dudes telling me how fùcking sick I look. Walking through town with a mad pump in my sunglasses, Armani stretch T-shirt, short shorts and converse, sick tan, all eyes on me, fùcking mirers gonna mire.


Haha, you fvcking crack me up. You'll get there merk won't be long ;-)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> So true. Fùck walking around looking like everybody else, I want heads turning, bishes grabbing my arms and dudes telling me how fùcking sick I look. Walking through town with a mad pump in my sunglasses, Armani stretch T-shirt, short shorts and converse, sick tan, all eyes on me, fùcking mirers gonna mire.


you seen the new jeff seid vid yet brah


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I don't count numbers, sets or reps. I do a sh1tload of volume. Unless you're a powerlifter lifting big numbers is irrelevant.


numbers matter to some degree

progressive overload = growth.. how you define that in your workouts is diff for everyone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> numbers matter to some degree
> 
> progressive overload = growth.. how you define that in your workouts is diff for everyone


Numbers don't matter to me. I lift until I can't no more every session.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Curl the same weight in a year and don't expect much bicep growth. The weight is a tool but an important one IMO


But curl the same weight for a year but do 50 times more sets/reps and incorporate paused reps/drop sets/pyramid sets and you get bicep growth......as I have.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

zyphy said:


> numbers matter to some degree
> 
> progressive overload = growth.. how you define that in your workouts is diff for everyone





AlQaholic said:


> Curl the same weight in a year and don't expect much bicep growth. The weight is a tool but an important one IMO


I agree with what your saying you need to increase weight and volume if your gonna improve but he made a comment about a 15st man assisted not being able to squat 200kg. That's me, I have a bad back do don't squat but it doesn't bother me because in lifting to look better and I feel I'm doing a good job ATM


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Just watched it lol, his personality is so fùcking dull.
> 
> This is the most motivational video on YouTube.. The one that made me start lifting. Shows you the whole physique/lifestyle transformation:


The bloke has a great body merk but is the biggest cock going. Don't become him, he's a cvnt


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I don't want to, want the physique though


I wouldn't grumble at a physique like that. I've got 13 weeks to get as close as I can lol


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Keeping mono


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

donovan2123 said:


> Keeping mono


What?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So haven't been on here for a week haha, been so busy with work and other stuff - haven't touched a weight for about 10 days either, last workout was not last Wednesday, but Wednesday before...

Probably done me good though. A lot of people take deload weeks or take a week off now and then, which I haven't done, and quite strangely I felt really good and strong today. Was good to get back into it 

Only 2 weeks on Tuesday now..

and its also my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> So haven't been on here for a week haha, been so busy with work and other stuff - haven't touched a weight for about 10 days either, last workout was not last Wednesday, but Wednesday before...
> 
> Probably done me good though. A lot of people take deload weeks or take a week off now and then, which I haven't done, and quite strangely I felt really good and strong today. Was good to get back into it
> 
> ...


I take a deload week about every 8 weeks and always feel stronger for it.

Enjoy your birthday


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I take a deload week about every 8 weeks and always feel stronger for it.
> 
> Enjoy your birthday


Yeah something I'll have to start doing I think!

Cheers mate, 21st


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

21st you lucky [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah something I'll have to start doing I think!
> 
> Cheers mate, 21st


Ffs I'm 31 this year


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I was 40 in January


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> I was 40 in January


Bad times mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy 21st mate ;-)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Happy 21st mate ;-)


Cheers mate 

Just a meal with family last night, out with the boys next Friday for a messy one lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All down hill from here mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sunday cardio done.

30 mins on the bike this time. Sweating like a mufûcker lol.

30 mins

7.52 miles

14-20 mph average roughly

That'll do.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cardio done. Done my 30 mins and realised I was on like 7.90 miles lol so stopped when I got to 8 miles, was 30:43 or something.

Managed to do an extra half mile in practically the same time as yesterday though, good stuff.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Basically stopped my weights for the week running up to my operation (week today). Don't wanna injure myself (slight possibility) or go with DOMS lol, want my body to be the best and full health going into the operation and recovery, so seemed logical.

Instead I'm just going 30-40 mins of cardio everyday this week.

Today:

35 mins

Av speed: 15-20mph

Top speed: 26mph

Miles: 9.22


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Basically stopped my weights for the week running up to my operation (week today). Don't wanna injure myself (slight possibility) or go with DOMS lol, want my body to be the best and full health going into the operation and recovery, so seemed logical.
> 
> Instead I'm just going 30-40 mins of cardio everyday this week.
> 
> ...


What operation you having mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What operation you having mate?


I'm going to belgium for a small operation to remove some puberty gyno mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I'm going to belgium for a small operation to remove some puberty gyno mate


Good luck mate hope all goes well. Take it you won't be training for a while


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Good luck mate hope all goes well. Take it you won't be training for a while


Cheers bud.

Nah at least 6 weeks off no daily stuff for a week, no office work/long distance driving for two weeks. Think I worked it out as 5th May when I can do weights again but might leave it an extra week to make sure. I'll be doing daily cardio from about 3-4 weeks onwards I reckon


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> Nah at least 6 weeks off no daily stuff for a week, no office work/long distance driving for two weeks. Think I worked it out as 5th May when I can do weights again but might leave it an extra week to make sure. I'll be doing daily cardio from about 3-4 weeks onwards I reckon


Was there a big difference in price to having it done here?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Was there a big difference in price to having it done here?


Yes mate, huge.

4.5-6k here, 2.3k in Belgium.

Some would argue they do a better job too.

I know others get it done in Poland too for about 1.8k I believe.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yes mate, huge.
> 
> 4.5-6k here, 2.3k in Belgium.
> 
> ...


Fvck that's a massive saving. Hope all goes well anyway


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck that's a massive saving. Hope all goes well anyway


Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Basically stopped my weights for the week running up to my operation (week today). Don't wanna injure myself (slight possibility) or go with DOMS lol, want my body to be the best and full health going into the operation and recovery, so seemed logical.
> 
> Instead I'm just going 30-40 mins of cardio everyday this week.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck!


Cheers mate!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea hope it all goes well bud


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck with the op mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea hope it all goes well bud


Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good luck with the op mate


Cheers mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

goodluck bby x


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> goodluck bby x


Cheers bbz x


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

30 mins cardio done.

@TommyBananas @Liam0810 @DiggyV @hackskii

What supps would you recommend for post surgery recovery? Ie reduce likelyhood of scarring and speed up recovery? Been researching and appears Glutamine is pretty well recommended. Cheap too. May supplement with it for the 6 weeks post surgery, 5g a day in the mornings?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'll be honest I don't have a great answer for this, other than lots of good food, sleep and keeping active cardiovascular wise (brisk walking etc)
> 
> .
> 
> The standard vitmin d3, fish oils and a cheap multi-vit though.


Yeah I'll be doing all that, except no cardio for like a week, but after that I'll do some walking and maybe some light steady cardio on the bike.

Already taking 5iu's of VitD, fish oils and got some alpha men multivits from myprotein stocked somewhere which are quite super strengthened aha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

As Tommy said mate. Add glutamine though, great for recovery.

10g a day will do


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> As Tommy said mate. Add glutamine though, great for recovery.
> 
> 10g a day will do


5g upon waking and 5g pre-bed?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 5g upon waking and 5g pre-bed?


Yeah no reason why not mate. Every little helps


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah no reason why not mate. Every little helps


Cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OKG has been shown to speed recovery after burns.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

hackskii said:


> OKG has been shown to speed recovery after burns.


What's that?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> What's that?


Ornithine Alpha Ketoglutarate

Look it up, awesome stuff.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Ornithine Alpha Ketoglutarate
> 
> Look it up, awesome stuff.


Cheers, this one?

Ornithine Alpha Ketoglutarate Powder UK | BULK POWDERS

I notice it says in the uses about good for healing of wounds.

So far I've got:

Multivitamin

Omega 3's

VitD

VitC

Gunna get some of this OAK and also some Glutamine. Think that'll do me


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> 30 mins cardio done.
> 
> @TommyBananas @Liam0810 @DiggyV @hackskii
> 
> What supps would you recommend for post surgery recovery? Ie reduce likelyhood of scarring and speed up recovery? Been researching and appears Glutamine is pretty well recommended. Cheap too. May supplement with it for the 6 weeks post surgery, 5g a day in the mornings?


Vit C is a great one for repair, and also arnica tablets. My mum had a mastectomy about 7 years ago, and she took both these and her surgeon couldn't believe how quickly she healed and the bruising from surgery decreased. He said he would have been surprised is a 20 something had healed that quick and she was in her 60s. I am not a great believer in homeopathy (which is the arnica she took I believe) but arnica extract (non homeopathic) has been used in bruise creams for a long time and is effective.

Outside of this on the Peptide route you could look at IGF and PEG MGF. I have used these before for muscle tears and also post surgery and they worked well. If you want the protocol I followed just holler.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Vit C is a great one for repair, and also arnica tablets. My mum had a mastectomy about 7 years ago, and she took both these and her surgeon couldn't believe how quickly she healed and the bruising from surgery decreased. He said he would have been surprised is a 20 something had healed that quick and she was in her 60s. I am not a great believer in homeopathy (which is the arnica she took I believe) but arnica extract (non homeopathic) has been used in bruise creams for a long time and is effective.
> 
> Outside of this on the Peptide route you could look at IGF and PEG MGF. I have used these before for muscle tears and also post surgery and they worked well. If you want the protocol I followed just holler.


How much Vit C daily would you say? I have 500mg chewable tablets.

Cheers, other stuff I'll probably leave alone, think I should have it covered hopefully!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> How much Vit C daily would you say? I have 500mg chewable tablets.
> 
> Cheers, other stuff I'll probably leave alone, think I should have it covered hopefully!


Minimum 1g.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Ornithine Alpha Ketoglutarate
> 
> Look it up, awesome stuff.


Would you just go with the recommended 3g dose per day?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Actually the studies suggest minimum would be about 6 grams a day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Actually the studies suggest minimum would be about 6 grams a day.


Ok. I've ordered 100g so will just use that up at 6g a day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Back home guys. All went fine. Got to put a new dressing on once a day, everyday, for 10 days with the compression belt thing over the top too. Looking better already, and that's with the swelling and bruising too, so end result can surely only be better.

Oh, and glutamine and that OAK stuff is disgusting lmao. Will continue to take though.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's great news bud, glad you are ok


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> That's great news bud, glad you are ok


Cheers mate, all went so quick. So glad to be home though, we all moan about Britain but god it's good to be back


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, and no lifting till mid-May. *cries*

Oh well, proper recovery is a must. Hopefully muscle memory kicks in and I won't be too far behind where I was for too long!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad it went well mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Glad it went well mate


Cheers mate. As I said, looking better already and that's with all the bruising and swelling so hopefully end result will be even better! Very sore and achey though as to be expected.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate. As I said, looking better already and that's with all the bruising and swelling so hopefully end result will be even better! Very sore and achey though as to be expected.


I'd love to have it done just so it's one less thing to worry about lol

Worth every penny I bet mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd love to have it done just so it's one less thing to worry about lol
> 
> Worth every penny I bet mate


Yes defo mate, he took the glands/tissue out and also about quarter of this big tank of fat out. I'll post a pic if anyone want/interested but don't wanna incase people are eating breakfast lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thought bruising was bad yesterday. Look at these fûckers! Sore isn't the word.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks pretty sore mate but least all went to plan


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Looks pretty sore mate but least all went to plan


It is mate but yeah so good so far. Just had dressings changed again which makes me go abit funny and sweaty but all good now hope you're keeping okay, I'll probably have a check through your journal over next few days


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> It is mate but yeah so good so far. Just had dressings changed again which makes me go abit funny and sweaty but all good now hope you're keeping okay, I'll probably have a check through your journal over next few days


I'm all good thanks mate,you'll be back in the gym before you know it,in the mean time enjoy the rest


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I'm all good thanks mate,you'll be back in the gym before you know it,in the mean time enjoy the rest


6 weeks mate but gotta take doctors advice

Will do mate, hopefully won't get too bored


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wounds seem to be healing really well. LOTS of yellow bruising across my chest today and a big ass black bruise near my armpit on left side, probably from liposuction.

But yeah all incisions and healing superb, very clean and closing up well. About 15-20 stitches on bottom half of areola each side which will dissolve.

Very happy so far


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chocolate chip weetabix minis with @BulkPowders banana fudge whey @sxbarnes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:



> Chocolate chip weetabix minis with @BulkPowders banana fudge whey @sxbarnes
> View attachment 168855


good man! am only on 150g carbs a day ATM. I save them for special occasions!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> good man! am only on 150g carbs a day ATM. I save them for special occasions!


Fair enough! I fancied a change today so went for the versatile weetabix minis

Basically eating whatever I want whilst recovering lol although appetite is shít


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough! I fancied a change today so went for the versatile weetabix minis
> 
> Basically eating whatever I want whilst recovering lol although appetite is shít


they aint **** mate. only 2.8g fat per 100g. coupled with the whey you can't go wrong...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Small incisions at the bottom of the areola for anyone interested. Marvellous to think 2 glands and all that tissue and shît came out of those 2 small cuts haha. Still raw and abit red atm, but scarring shouldn't be that bad. Very pleased overall. much flatter too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Good shít man glad it went well.


Cheers bud. I'm happy with it now - imagine when swelling and bruising is gone and the incisions are less visible!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@ashmo


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> @ashmo


Looking good don't forget to change your bandages every day and keep wearing the compression vest and get few bottles of bio oil :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Looking good don't forget to change your bandages every day and keep wearing the compression vest and get few bottles of bio oil :thumbup1:


Yeah mate changing dressings for 10 days after surgery so until Sunday probably and vest will be same how long did you wait before getting wounds wet and having a proper shower?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ouch! No thanks lol

Edit - Cereal looks good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ouch! No thanks lol
> 
> Edit - Cereal looks good


Not that bad except the bruising lol don't get any pain from incisions


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Not that bad except the bruising lol don't get any pain from incisions


It'll be worth it I guess. Then it's time for the sunbed and cardio and in a few months.... Weights with a sprinkle of dbol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It'll be worth it I guess. Then it's time for the sunbed and cardio and in a few months.... Weights with a sprinkle of dbol


Haha yes mate and we'll see


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate changing dressings for 10 days after surgery so until Sunday probably and vest will be same how long did you wait before getting wounds wet and having a proper shower?


Full body shower about 2 weeks after, baby wipes will come in handy haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Full body shower about 2 weeks after, baby wipes will come in handy haha


Haha yeah been using those

I'm off to have a catch up and that with my doctor tomorrow so will ask about showering probably, I was hoping to have a shower Wednesday which would've been a week


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Haha yeah been using those
> 
> I'm off to have a catch up and that with my doctor tomorrow so will ask about showering probably, I was hoping to have a shower Wednesday which would've been a week


You just don't want any bugs in the water getting into the cuts and causing you a load of issues


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decided to drop the glutamine to just 5g pre bed instead of 5g upon waking and 5g pre bed.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Last day of changing dressings midday today, then dressings and compression vest off tomorrow! Yippee


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What you planning training wise for when your recovered mate? Still thinking about a ph cycle as well?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What you planning training wise for when your recovered mate? Still thinking about a ph cycle as well?


Go back to what I was doing before probably mate yeah probably Epi, was looking at anavar but its hard to get proper stuff apparently so will probably go with Epi from extreme labs


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Go back to what I was doing before probably mate yeah probably Epi, was looking at anavar but its hard to get proper stuff apparently so will probably go with Epi from extreme labs


I'm finding the anavar really good but that said obviously I have no way of telling if it's really var or not


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Go back to what I was doing before probably mate yeah probably Epi, was looking at anavar but its hard to get proper stuff apparently so will probably go with Epi from extreme labs


Get on the var Dan. No comparison!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Get on the var Dan. No comparison!


Apparently hard to find legit stuff though mate? Seems a lot of fakes around etc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Get on the var Dan. No comparison!


Winny!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I'm finding the anavar really good but that said obviously I have no way of telling if it's really var or not


What lab mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Winny!!


Yeah was another option but noticed it can cause hair shredding/thinning, which is already a bit resident in males in family already lol so probably between Var and Epi


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah was another option but noticed it can cause hair shredding/thinning, which is already a bit resident in males in family already lol so probably between Var and Epi


Ah. Well if you want to keep your hair, best leave it alone lol

Doesn't run in my family except my mums dad, he was a baldy so it may get me one day!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ah. Well if you want to keep your hair, best leave it alone lol
> 
> Doesn't run in my family except my mums dad, he was a baldy so it may get me one day!!


It's quite weird as I have a really full head of hair and the 3 barbers I've used through the years say my hair grows back quicker than anyone they've ever experienced lol but dads thinning out atm and my great grandad was bald by about 30 aswell so don't wanna risk it really

Probably go Epi first then maybe Var after ..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> It's quite weird as I have a really full head of hair and the 3 barbers I've used through the years say my hair grows back quicker than anyone they've ever experienced lol but dads thinning out atm and my great grandad was bald by about 30 aswell so don't wanna risk it really
> 
> Probably go Epi first then maybe Var after ..


Well, don't quote me. But I've always been told we get the same hair growth pattern as our mothers dad.....

I may do some reading up lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> What lab mate?


Np


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

First shower today in 2 weeks lol, incisions looking very clean and knitted together. Right side very flat looking very 'normal', just the red horseshoe shape incision. Left side is where the big bad black bruise was, so still swollen quite a bit although all bruising has gone.

Probably stick a pic up when swelling has gone as one side looks bigger than the other atm

happy with the result so far though and its only been 11 days!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Be back in the gym before you know it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Be back in the gym before you know it


Only 4 more weeks to go lol

You watching game later mate?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Only 4 more weeks to go lol
> 
> You watching game later mate?


Off to do shoulders and abs in a bit so might miss kick off but I'll be watching soon as I get back


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I'm glad I didn't postpone training to watch the whole game.....sh1te


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Well I'm glad I didn't postpone training to watch the whole game.....sh1te


I've just put Harry Kane in my dream team. so he'll be knackered soon...


----------



## BillyR88 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Thought bruising was bad yesterday. Look at these fûckers! Sore isn't the word.
> View attachment 168656
> View attachment 168657


That looks sore man! Hope you have your feet up with a load of Easter Eggs


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> I've just put Harry Kane in my dream team. so he'll be knackered soon...


That's normally how it goes with me I'll put my money on someone to score and he'll be stretchered off


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BillyR88 said:


> That looks sore man! Hope you have your feet up with a load of Easter Eggs


Haha I've only got 2! All bruising has gone now mate little update pic-

As you can see still abit of swelling to go down but bruising has gone ignore ?chest spots lol


----------



## BillyR88 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Haha I've only got 2! All bruising has gone now mate little update pic-
> 
> As you can see still abit of swelling to go down but bruising has gone
> View attachment 169368
> ignore ?chest spots lol


Well done man really happy for you!! Looking forward to seeing your progress mate, you'll smash it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BillyR88 said:


> Well done man really happy for you!! Looking forward to seeing your progress mate, you'll smash it


Cheers mate earliest I can get in gym is early May recovery just as important as having it done though, can't jepodise it


----------



## BillyR88 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate earliest I can get in gym is early May recovery just as important as having it done though, can't jepodise it


That's right mate. Just rest as you said, maybe enjoy your favourite foods and then get ready for the MAYhem mate LOL


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BillyR88 said:


> That's right mate. Just rest as you said, maybe enjoy your favourite foods and then get ready for the MAYhem mate LOL


Haha good pun should get a journal up mate and tag me in it?


----------



## BillyR88 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Haha good pun should get a journal up mate and tag me in it?


Yea mate get one going


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

UPDATE - 2 weeks 3 days..

Bruising gone completely. Still slightly swollen left side (right on picture) but that's where bad bruising was so understandable. Don't see final results fully until 2-3 months afterwards! So very pleased considering it's only half a month so far!

Scarring also smaller/less visible than I first thought


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> UPDATE - 2 weeks 3 days..
> 
> Bruising gone completely. Still slightly swollen left side (right on picture) but that's where bad bruising was so understandable. Don't see final results fully until 2-3 months afterwards! So very pleased considering it's only half a month so far!
> 
> ...


Looks very nest mate. Doubt you'll notice the scares at all when your healed properly.

And got a tan lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looks very nest mate. Doubt you'll notice the scares at all when your healed properly.
> 
> And got a tan lol


Hopefully mate! Haha yeah - thing is I was unconfident of taking top of so only used to tan on face and arms, not anymore


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Hopefully mate! Haha yeah - thing is I was unconfident of taking top of so only used to tan on face and arms, not anymore


Bet your well chuffed.

Did you take before pics?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Bet your well chuffed.
> 
> Did you take before pics?


Yeah mate when it's fully done I'll post before and afters????


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

5th May I can start lifting again :sad: Thinking of going for a strength based routine when I resume training again; I done Stronglifts 5x5 this time last year for the 12 weeks and got some pretty good results. Got me into squatting and deadliting for the first time which was nice. Will be cutting straight away when I get back into it, so thinking short and effective strength sessions will be good, but also fun  Will be fresh to mix it up again as been doing 8-12 reps and that style of training for about a year now as I said.

Looking at a few strength based programmes on the internet with help from @TommyBananas, but may just go back to Stronglifts 5x5 again with perhaps a couple assistance exercises when I feel like it at the end of sessions.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

3 weeks 2 days.

Cuts/incisions starting to crust up and dry with some of the scabbing coming off now. Where some of it has came off its looking a very light pink colour, pretty normal and not showing much scarring! Let's hope it stays that way.

Update pic -


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 3 weeks 2 days.
> 
> Cuts/incisions starting to crust up and dry with some of the scabbing coming off now. Where some of it has came off its looking a very light pink colour, pretty normal and not showing much scarring! Let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> ...


Soon be lifting mate 

Swelling has gone loads!

But bloody hell you've got some spots lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Soon be lifting mate
> 
> Swelling has gone loads!
> 
> But bloody hell you've got some spots lol


Cheers mate?

Had to shave my chest prior to it so all the hairs growing back quick are causing that lol oh well I can live with it


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking great Dan  You must be well pleased mate. Bet you're dying to get back in the gym though!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Looking great Dan  You must be well pleased mate. Bet you're dying to get back in the gym though!


Thankyou mate! Good to see you again yeah I'm over the moon!

Yeah haha only 2-3 weeks to go now though then back into it!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Thankyou mate! Good to see you again yeah I'm over the moon!
> 
> Yeah haha only 2-3 weeks to go now though then back into it!


Yeah it's been a while. I'm on here every now and then though  . Will be the longest 2/3 weeks ever for you lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So 4 weeks was up yesterday - allowed to do exercise again except heavy lifting. Thought I'd have a little 15-20 session to break back into my cardio but ended up doing half an hour aha.

30 mins

6.36 miles

12-16 miles an hour average

Nothing too strenuous just steady state really, no going full out.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> So 4 weeks was up yesterday - allowed to do exercise again except heavy lifting. Thought I'd have a little 15-20 session to break back into my cardio but ended up doing half an hour aha.
> 
> 30 mins
> 
> ...


Good to get back in to things ah. When can you start lifting again and have you decided if your gonna run your first cycle?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Good to get back in to things ah. When can you start lifting again and have you decided if your gonna run your first cycle?


6 weeks post op mate so 2 weeks yesterday but I'll probably go by feel once the 6 weeks are up. Left side still abit sore so may just leave it another week after but we'll see 

Not sure yet tbh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

15 mins done on the bike.

Same pace as usual.

3.22 miles.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

2 more weeks to go, prepared.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 2 more weeks to go, prepared.
> 
> View attachment 170531


What's the goal when you're ready to rumble mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> What's the goal when you're ready to rumble mate?


Cut cut cut mate.  finally go after that summer body that my gyno has been stopping me and unmotivating me for!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

CNP Cherry & Almond flavour is lovely, @Bora you're mad


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> CNP Cherry & Almond flavour is lovely, @Bora you're mad


Don't even get me started haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad you are recovering well mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Update pic for anyone interested. Can't get over how there's practically no scar.. Almost 5 weeks. @TommyBananas @PHMG @ashmo @TELBOR @Adz @FelonE @Goodfella @Abc987 @Merkleman

@Peace frog

@sxbarnes


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Didn't know you had a log Dan. Im in this.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Didn't know you had a log Dan. Im in this.


Awesome mate, cheers. I've just had gyno surgery so 6 weeks off from gym but it's been nearly 5 already so should be back on it in a couple of weeks


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Awesome mate, cheers. I've just had gyno surgery so 6 weeks off from gym but it's been nearly 5 already so should be back on it in a couple of weeks


In on this too mate, were similar age - I was born 1995 and just started my first cycle :thumb: got a log up too if you want to drop by


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> In on this too mate, were similar age - I was born 1995 and just started my first cycle :thumb: got a log up too if you want to drop by


Cool, cheers. Tag me in it


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy for you mate, glad the op went well. Time to hop on the gain train!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Happy for you mate, glad the op went well. Time to hop on the gain train!


Cheers bud?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking well mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't know you'd had this done mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking well mate


Cheers mate, pics don't really do it justice how good a job he's done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Didn't know you'd had this done mate


Yeah mate went for it in the end, over the moon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate went for it in the end, over the moon


Was the gyno bad? Does it look much different?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Was the gyno bad? Does it look much different?


Yeah mate before and afters in the pic I tagged you. The pen on my chest is where he marked the gland, tissue and flat to remove.

As said to Adz, pics don't do it fully justice as with anything, but I'm so happy with it. Actually feel more comfortable already so roll on the summer. 

Over last few pages is pics from recovery


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate before and afters in the pic I tagged you. The pen on my chest is where he marked the gland, tissue and flat to remove.
> 
> As said to Adz, picks don't do it fully justice as with anything, but I'm so happy with it. Actually feel more comfortable already so roll on the summer.
> 
> Over last few pages is pics from recovery


Oh yeah lol me being thick. Looks a lot better mate,good stuff.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Oh yeah lol me being thick. Looks a lot better mate,good stuff.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate, pics don't really do it justice how good a job he's done


We always look loads worse in pics, that's my excuse anyway


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeez this chocolate cookie whey is amazing


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Jeez this chocolate cookie whey is amazing


My try that on next order,I've got there raspberry and white choc at the minute,not keen on it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> My try that on next order,I've got there raspberry and white choc at the minute,not keen on it


I tend to stay awake from fruit flavoured ones in general apart from banana toffee I tried. I normally go some sort of chocolate aha, choc mint is always my fav


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> I tend to stay awake from fruit flavoured ones in general apart from banana toffee I tried. I normally go some sort of chocolate aha, choc mint is always my fav


I tried there mint choc mass one but wasn't keen on that either haha but once I buy some I finish it whatever it tastes like


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

32 mins done on bike this morning, 7 miles.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice work mate.



Dan94 said:


> Jeez this chocolate cookie whey is amazing


I'm loving @myprotein.co.uk's Strawberry Cream flavour atm :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning guys 

Morning cardio today, done 30 mins on the bike. 6.31 miles.

Roast for lunch then chill and watch the ****nal Chelsea game later. 

Have a gooden!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't tell me you're a Chelsea fan...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Don't tell me you're a Chelsea fan...


No mate, Tottenham


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> No mate, Tottenham


Kinda lost interest in our season now mate I think the players seem to have as well


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> No mate, Tottenham


That's not so bad then .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> That's not so bad then .


Who'd you support?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Kinda lost interest in our season now mate I think the players seem to have as well


I know mate, hopefully some deadwood should be gone in summer and Poch can stamp his own plans on the team with players he wants. Should be an interesting transfer window


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Who'd you support?


Man Utd


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a quick stint on the bike today, got home from work late (super busy).

15 mins

3.83 miles

Better than nothing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Just a quick stint on the bike today, got home from work late (super busy).
> 
> 15 mins
> 
> ...


All counts mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Little lay in today, doctors at 9:30am just for a check up after my operation, she's already rang me and asked my grandparents when they went how it was lol, great doctor

Gunna try get bloods done again to check hormone levels, see how they are now all that tissue has been removed, prolactin was a little high last time so will try get hormone panel done again


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Little lay in today, doctors at 9:30am just for a check up after my operation, she's already rang me and asked my grandparents when they went how it was lol, great doctor
> 
> Gunna try get bloods done again to check hormone levels, see how they are now all that tissue has been removed, prolactin was a little high last time so will try get hormone panel done again


Always makes a difference when you have a doctor that actually gives a fvck.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Always makes a difference when you have a doctor that actually gives a fvck.


Definitely mate.

She was really impressed with results and happy for me. I asked for blood test and she said it won't be no different from last time, but has booked me in for beginning of June for my piece of mind. I even got to select what I wanted tested lol. Just getting test, oestrogen and prolactin.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Delivery arrived. Ham and mushroom protein pizza and chicken and pepper protein pizza  @MuscleFood

Looking forward to trying these soonish


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Delivery arrived. Ham and mushroom protein pizza and chicken and pepper protein pizza  @MuscleFood
> 
> Looking forward to trying these soonish
> 
> ...


That pizza looks pretty good mate what's it like for carbs ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> That pizza looks pretty good mate what's it like for carbs ?


About 40g I think

Chicken & Pepper High Protein Pizza from Muscle Food


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Delivery arrived. Ham and mushroom protein pizza and chicken and pepper protein pizza  @MuscleFood
> 
> Looking forward to trying these soonish
> 
> ...


They look good! Tend to buy the supermarket ones and chuck a chicken beast on cos it works out cheaper.. They do look tempting though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

They look really good. Haven't bought from musclefood for a few months as I always add on bits like that which I don't need haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> They look really good. Haven't bought from musclefood for a few months as I always add on bits like that which I don't need haha


I'm the same mate, plus the minimum spend thing always gets me!! Need to stock up on some turkey mince and walden farms sauces for the cut mind you


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> They look good! Tend to buy the supermarket ones and chuck a chicken beast on cos it works out cheaper.. They do look tempting though


Me too mate - free sample though so can't complain


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I'm fvucked. Instead of doing like 30-40 mins steady state, I decided to include some HIIT as I realised my heart rate was even getting raised and I wasn't even breaking a sweat. Decided to basically play some COD and everytime the map changed, I did 1 minute completely all out. Sweating like fvck now. 

30 mins

14-16mph normal

24-26mph all out

7.82 miles covered


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Well I'm fvucked. Instead of doing like 30-40 mins steady state, I decided to include some HIIT as I realised my heart rate was even getting raised and I wasn't even breaking a sweat. Decided to basically play some COD and everytime the map changed, I did 1 minute completely all out. Sweating like fvck now.
> 
> 30 mins
> 
> ...


What you playing COD on?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> What you playing COD on?


Xbox 360 mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Today's cardio just now done.

31 mins

8.31 miles done.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Well I'm fvucked. Instead of doing like 30-40 mins steady state, I decided to include some HIIT as I realised my heart rate was even getting raised and I wasn't even breaking a sweat. Decided to basically play some COD and everytime the map changed, I did 1 minute completely all out. Sweating like fvck now.
> 
> 30 mins
> 
> ...


hiit cardio is the biz. don't want to do it now though haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> hiit cardio is the biz. don't want to do it now though haha


Yeah I love it mate, like I say I just do it whilst on the Xbox so less boring aha, can't beat the feeling after though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah I love it mate, like I say I just do it whilst on the Xbox so less boring aha, can't beat the feeling after though


yea I always chucked on a DVD or some thing. you doing one min /off ??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea I always chucked on a DVD or some thing. you doing one min /off ??


I do about 5-10 mins normal pace then 2 minutes flat out busting a gut


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@hackskii @ashmo

Going to start using bio oil now to help scarring as wounds completely closed now - slight scar tissue around left nipple, what's best to use?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> @hackskii @ashmo
> 
> Going to start using bio oil now to help scarring as wounds completely closed now - slight scar tissue around left nipple, what's best to use?


Bio Oil doesn't work, ask lots of mums lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Bio Oil doesn't work, ask lots of mums lol


I'll give it a go anyway - helped a lot with stretch marks so will do no harm aha, scarring is barely noticeable anyway


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I'll give it a go anyway - helped a lot with stretch marks so will do no harm aha, scarring is barely noticeable anyway


It's a rip off for what it is, just use evoo or coconut oil if you have some in the house


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fresh out the bath - 5 and a half weeks now. 

So pleased with the result


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Fresh out the bath - 5 and a half weeks now.
> 
> So pleased with the result
> 
> View attachment 170944


Those scars will go in no time


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Fresh out the bath - 5 and a half weeks now.
> 
> So pleased with the result
> 
> View attachment 170944


Looks great man. Pleased for you!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Scars will go, in time, and if you are prone to keloid scaring then you will notice, if not then you won't.

Only one thing I have ever heard of that removes scaring (might even be a myth) was Rodaquin and it was out of Mexico.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Scars will go, in time, and if you are prone to keloid scaring then you will notice, if not then you won't.
> 
> Only one thing I have ever heard of that removes scaring (might even be a myth) was Rodaquin and it was out of Mexico.


What about scar tissue under the skin?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Scars will go, in time, and if you are prone to keloid scaring then you will notice, if not then you won't.
> 
> Only one thing I have ever heard of that removes scaring (might even be a myth) was Rodaquin and it was out of Mexico.


What about scar tissue under the skin?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Looks great man. Pleased for you!


Cheers buddy!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Those scars will go in no time


Hopefully mate, a lot less angry and red than what I expected them to be!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning cardio done.

10 miles in 36 minutes on the bike. 

@ki3rz cherry and almond flapjack in the microwave was nice, bit like a cake


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Morning cardio done.
> 
> 10 miles in 36 minutes on the bike.
> 
> @ki3rz cherry and almond flapjack in the microwave was nice, bit like a cake


Good:thumbup1: Found it was a bit less chewy when I did it as well. Going to save some macros tomorrow and have it with some ice cream.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Also going clubbing tonight for first time in 6 weeks. Also first alcohol for 6 weeks so should be a cheap night


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cut starts tomorrow. Starting weight of 14 stone :surrender: :lol:

Calories 2,000

184P | 158C | 59F


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Cut starts tomorrow. Starting weight of 14 stone :surrender:
> 
> Calories 2,000
> 
> 184P | 158C | 59F


how are you 14st? I'm not even that now?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> how are you 14st? I'm not even that now?


I put on a lot of weight around my operation mate, laying in bed and sitting around doing nothing for a few weeks whilst enjoying 'junk food' doesn't go well :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> how are you 14st? I'm not even that now?





sxbarnes said:


> how are you 14st? I'm not even that now?


I put on a lot of weight around my operation mate, laying in bed and sitting around doing nothing for a few weeks whilst enjoying 'junk food' doesn't go well :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I put on a lot of weight around my operation mate, laying in bed and sitting around doing nothing for a few weeks whilst enjoying 'junk food' doesn't go well


ah. best get back on it then.

yea its tricky eating when not at home...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> ah. best get back on it then.
> 
> yea its tricky eating when not at home...


Yeah mate gotta be done, can start weights again Saturday, may try a light session and see how it goes to get back into it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate gotta be done, can start weights again Saturday, may try a light session and see how it goes to get back into it


you should be able to lift heavier if you're 14st now. hope you're adding in all those nightclub carbs into my fitness pal


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> you should be able to lift heavier if you're 14st now. hope you're adding in all those nightclub carbs into my fitness pal


Yeah but don't want to fvck chest up, will see how it feels, hopefully will be all good

Haha, when I start tracking again I normally leave around 200-300 carbs before I go out to make up for the drink


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Cut starts tomorrow. Starting weight of 14 stone :surrender:
> 
> Calories 2,000
> 
> 184P | 158C | 59F


Good luck with it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Good luck with it


Cheers mate! Is tempting to make a new journal...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

New journal ---> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/295076-dans-summer-cut.html#post5582672

@Hera or @DiggyV could you please lock this thread and put my new journal link in my signature


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cut starts tomorrow. Starting weight of 14 stone :surrender: :lol:
> 
> Calories 2,000
> 
> 184P | 158C | 59F


14st!!!

Some serious chub there mate lol


----------

